# ****October 2013 Rainbow Babies****



## grace10209

Hi All
I searched for an Oct 2013 rainbow babies thread and I couldn't find one so I figured I would start this. If I missed it here in PAL let me know.

Anyway, I am newly pregnant after my ectopic loss 6 months ago in August. I am sooo thrilled to be pregnant again and of course I am nervous too.

I promised myself that I would LET MYSELF be excited and enjoy this pregnancy for every moment and only get upset once I had a reason too.

If there is anyone else out there that is newly pregnant and due in October sometime, I would love to go through this journey together.

My first beta was yesterday, it was 14dpo and the number was 269, I go back on Monday for another check. My RE"s office is going to watch me like i hawk is what im guessing! 

hope everyone is doing well. Im too scared to start a preg journal at this point! maybe once I see that the baby is infact in my uterus then i'll feel brave enough!

I am 36 and this is DH and I's first baby. Hope you all with join me! xoxoxo


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi Grace,

Congratulations on getting your bfp! I am also newly pregnant, 5 weeks today, due on the 5th October by my dates. How about you? I had an mc on the 5th November, at 12+2, which left me and hubby devastated. So excited and completely terrified at the same time! Xxx


----------



## grace10209

I am uncertain of my due date. I Od really early so not sure if I'm 4 weeks or a little earlier.
I am 15dpo and got bfp yesterday, but I Od on CD10, instead of 14 which is the norm. 

Jan 9 was first day of af, and I O'd i
On jan 18, what do you think???


----------



## grace10209

I went to pregnology and it says between oct 12 and oct 16

Dreamer 
Keep positive thoughts going, this is it, you gotta have faith :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

That sounds about right! Jan 1st was the first day of af for me (makes it nice and easy!) and I think I ovulated on either the 11th or 12th... I was using the clear blue fertility monitor and that's when I got my peak days. I have a 25 day cycle so on due date calculators that puts me due on the 5th October and that i conceived on the 12th which ties up. On the calculators which just go on last af... And assume 28 day cycle it's the 8th October, but I think that's less accurate. I got my Bfp on the 22nd (10 or 11 dpo) and so now i'm 21 or 22dpo :happydance: Are you in the US? Lots of luck to us both xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

According to just mommies if you concieved on jan 8th you would be due on October 11th :winkwink:


----------



## grace10209

Dreamer2013 said:


> That sounds about right! Jan 1st was the first day of af for me (makes it nice and easy!) and I think I ovulated on either the 11th or 12th... I was using the clear blue fertility monitor and that's when I got my peak days. I have a 25 day cycle so on due date calculators that puts me due on the 5th October and that i conceived on the 12th which ties up. On the calculators which just go on last af... And assume 28 day cycle it's the 8th October, but I think that's less accurate. I got my Bfp on the 22nd (10 or 11 dpo) and so now i'm 21 or 22dpo :happydance: Are you in the US? Lots of luck to us both xxx


Yes I am in the US, in New England, I am so excited. how are you feeling? i have no symptoms, well boobs feel bigger and maybe a little sore and im a tiny bit crampy but thats it. Im excited for my 2nd beta on monday. Hoping for 269 to double, so somewhere around 540 or over is the goal.

when is your first doctors appt? im am going to have a ton of doctors appts because of my loss and my age. 

where are you?


----------



## Dreamer2013

I'm in England - wish we had beta readings! Instead I have done about 15 pregnancy tests lol reassuring to see the lines get darker each time! I won't get to see the midwife until I'm nearly 9 weeks, which is usual! And even then just to fill in paper work! But hubby and I have booked a private early scan when I am 8 weeks - 3 weeks today and i cannot wait! Then we get the standard first scan at about 12 -13 weeks..... I had my mc two days before my first scan, hence why we decided this time to have one much earlier. How far did you get last time? An ectopic must have been really scary.

I am really really tired and I've had some nausea (not that bad, but i've been sick twice), also seem to be coming down with a mild cold too which I think is quite common, oh and I'm really bloated that my tummy is sticking out already lol


----------



## Dreamer2013

Dreamer2013 said:


> According to just mommies if you concieved on jan 8th you would be due on October 11th :winkwink:

Oopse I meant if you ovulated on 18th jan... It would be 11 Oct!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies,

I was just about to start a new thread for October babies! Glad to have come accross this one!
I found out I am pg on Monday. I'm 15 dpo today, and according to ff due on the 11th October, God willing. So Grace, we are bump buddies litterally!!

I'm in the Uk too and no beta testing for us :(
But I keep POAS to see those lines darken every other day (well more like every day' loool), until I can go for a private scan around 6-7 weeks. Not sure if I'll do the scan, but that's the plan. 

I wish a sticky bean (or 2) for everyone!!
xxx


----------



## grace10209

Dreamer2013 said:


> According to just mommies if you concieved on jan 8th you would be due on October 11th :winkwink:

No, my AF started on Jan 9th, I Ovulated on Jan 18....... :) or is that when you meant? Jan 18th and forgot the 1? that makes sense then!!!


----------



## grace10209

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just about to start a new thread for October babies! Glad to have come accross this one!
> I found out I am pg on Monday. I'm 15 dpo today, and according to ff due on the 11th October, God willing. So Grace, we are bump buddies litterally!!
> 
> I'm in the Uk too and no beta testing for us :(
> But I keep POAS to see those lines darken every other day (well more like every day' loool), until I can go for a private scan around 6-7 weeks. Not sure if I'll do the scan, but that's the plan.
> 
> I wish a sticky bean (or 2) for everyone!!
> xxx

OMG YES! I AM 15DPO too! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
im so thrilled! how are you feeling? i am getting these pulling, twinges like about 1 inch under my belly buttom and lower, and then every once in a while on both sides, wierd.
I am thrilled. I had a loss before so my doctor will monitor me very closely which is the why the beta tests, I'll go every few days until im far along enough for them to do Ultrasound. I can't wait! I am so thrilled.

This is my first child, does anyone else have any children already? yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just about to start a new thread for October babies! Glad to have come accross this one!
> I found out I am pg on Monday. I'm 15 dpo today, and according to ff due on the 11th October, God willing. So Grace, we are bump buddies litterally!!
> 
> I'm in the Uk too and no beta testing for us :(
> But I keep POAS to see those lines darken every other day (well more like every day' loool), until I can go for a private scan around 6-7 weeks. Not sure if I'll do the scan, but that's the plan.
> 
> I wish a sticky bean (or 2) for everyone!!
> xxx

Glad you joined us and congratulations on your pregnancy! Also makes me feel better that I am not the only one with a POAS addiction! Ha ha


----------



## Dreamer2013

It's my first one too!


----------



## grace10209

yay dreamer, so exciting! how are you feeling? anything going on?

I believe im pregnant, im so thrilled. yay and we all get to go through this process together! HOW AWESOME!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I'm really glad to find a thread like this, I suffered two losses last year, one at 12 weeks in June and one at 11 weeks (but only developed to 5) in Sep, I feel really lucky to have conceived the second month of trying especially as I'm 41:) I'm due October 9th. Am very excited to be pregnant again but also very nervous xxxxxxxxxxxxps I am also still testing to see progression, it makes me feel better, also still taking my temperature everyday


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats ladies! Mind if I join your thread? I got my BFP yesterday and am also due October 11th, calculating from my LMP. 

I'm hoping the third time is the charm for us! I'm 27 and on Crinone 8% (progesterone) to help things stick. After two MMC in the last year I think we deserve a sticky bean! 

Hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to the journey with you ladies!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Grace: I have those twinges too! This is my third, already have 2 boys, 10 (today, OMG!!!) and 3. I'm hoping for a lil girl, but I have a feeling it's a boy. 

Dreamer: lool, at least it's not a dangerous addiction!!! Or soon we'd have to open POAS rehabs! 

Oasis: glad you came this way, I was starting to miss you!!

Emmy: welcome! Wow! We've now got 3 rainbows due october 11th!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ummi!! Me too, really glad you gave me this link, lovely to be able to stay in touch and share everything with you all. I've done 3 pregnancy tests today dh thinks I'm mad lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hahah!!! I managed to do only one!!! Skipping it tomorrow (if I can) loool! I haven't shown them all to dh, only the digi. I am planning on sticking the sticks on a sheet of paper and show him the progression. 

I know... sounds weird.... But after all the ttc business, nothing more is going to surprise him!!!

Oh, and I still temp too btw!!! Anything that could make me feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know! When I see that temp every morning still up I think right, relax a bit for today! I told dh I was going to do another Superdrug early test in a week, then did it today, just love poas lol. My ics are not as dark as the control yet, I know they take awhile to get there so I'll keep going til they are:) xxxx


----------



## dueinMay

Hi everyone, can I join? Congrats to all. I had a MMC in November at 12 weeks. Am just 5 weeks pregnant now with a due date of October 7. But I don't like to talk about that because I feel like its just not gonna happen. I have two boys already so I am blessed but just hoping for that third to complete our family. Best of luck to everyone. Wishes for a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Due! I have 2 boys too! Such a blessing! Aren't they... Let's say... Very energetic?! Secretely hoping for a girl, just like you said to feel complete. 
I am really balanced between "not talking about it" and "sharing all that joy and stress". 

I think, just like the rest of us, you'd like to take it one day at a time. 
I decided to enjoy and be happy for every minute I am pg. and I can't wait for morning sickness to sink in! Lol!
Anyway, H&H 9 months to you too. 

How is everyone else this morning?

In my craziness, I just bought not less than 4 digis!!! (On ebay, "only" £15). Well I did save a lot of money with all the ic's while ttc, I can buy some digis?? (Not sure dh will agree though!)

Hope you're all ok ladies!


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone
I am so glad to see so many of us are here together.
I am doing well this morning, i will be 100% honest and say im scared for my beta tomorrow morning. I have to keep telling myself that it will be ok and this IS MY FOREVER BABY.

I had some twiges and wierd pulling feelings yesterday about 1 inch below my belly button, and now today im feeling really bloated, thats it. I took another test last night and it was again, positive.

So glad we can all go through this together, i dont have any children and im just to keep my mind positive and OFF OF worry but its hard.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations to those who have joined the thread since my last post - hoping this is the happy ending! Xxxx

Grace - in terms of symptoms, I'm really tired (but waking early too!), bloated (my tummy is sticking out that I think it must be really obvious!), definitely frequent urination, increased appetite (although I have gone off chocolate!?), and today my nipples are killing me lol. The morning sickness isn't too bad, although I've been sick a couple of times...... 

I'm so happy, but completely terrified and just wish time would go faster!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz - how do you edit your status? I wanted to update mine from ttc to cautiously pregnant but could only find....expecting..... Thanks xx


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I could fast forward too! I'm getting up at least 4 times a night for a wee, trying to think.positive thoughts as much as possible. My doctor refused to do anything except an early scan at 7 weeks so we've got at least another 3 week's until we will know anything. My nipples are so sore today, I feel like theyve had a cheese grater on them lol. Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> I wish I could fast forward too! I'm getting up at least 4 times a night for a wee, trying to think.positive thoughts as much as possible. My doctor refused to do anything except an early scan at 7 weeks so we've got at least another 3 week's until we will know anything. My nipples are so sore today, I feel like theyve had a cheese grater on them lol. Xxxx

Me too! My first midwife appointment isn't until I'm nearly 9 weeks so I knew no chance of an early scan from doc, but I am driving myself crazy so have booked a private scan at 8 weeks... 2 weeks, 6 days to go! Wishing I had booked it earlier, but I read that by 8 weeks you should definitely get to see the heart beat ...


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could fast forward too! I'm getting up at least 4 times a night for a wee, trying to think.positive thoughts as much as possible. My doctor refused to do anything except an early scan at 7 weeks so we've got at least another 3 week's until we will know anything. My nipples are so sore today, I feel like theyve had a cheese grater on them lol. Xxxx
> 
> Me too! My first midwife appointment isn't until I'm nearly 9 weeks so I knew no chance of an early scan from doc, but I am driving myself crazy so have booked a private scan at 8 weeks... 2 weeks, 6 days to go! Wishing I had booked it earlier, but I read that by 8 weeks you should definitely get to see the heart beat ...Click to expand...

I know the waiting is awful isn't it! I will go to my docs at 7 weeks cause it takes about a week or so to get an app for a scan so hopefully ill be going at the same time:) my doc also said 8 weeks was the best time to have a scan. I'm hoping my symptoms keep increasing before then as with my last loss which only developed to a sac and measured 5 weeks I had no pregnancy symptoms at all. I've never wanted to be sick so much in my life xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could fast forward too! I'm getting up at least 4 times a night for a wee, trying to think.positive thoughts as much as possible. My doctor refused to do anything except an early scan at 7 weeks so we've got at least another 3 week's until we will know anything. My nipples are so sore today, I feel like theyve had a cheese grater on them lol. Xxxx
> 
> Me too! My first midwife appointment isn't until I'm nearly 9 weeks so I knew no chance of an early scan from doc, but I am driving myself crazy so have booked a private scan at 8 weeks... 2 weeks, 6 days to go! Wishing I had booked it earlier, but I read that by 8 weeks you should definitely get to see the heart beat ...Click to expand...
> 
> I know the waiting is awful isn't it! I will go to my docs at 7 weeks cause it takes about a week or so to get an app for a scan so hopefully ill be going at the same time:) my doc also said 8 weeks was the best time to have a scan. I'm hoping my symptoms keep increasing before then as with my last loss which only developed to a sac and measured 5 weeks I had no pregnancy symptoms at all. I've never wanted to be sick so much in my life xxxxClick to expand...

Ha ha - yes me too! Feeling a bit nauseous tonight so going to try ginger (non caffeine) tea and see if that helps.. Though to be honest it doesn't sound very appealing lol xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dreamer: when you change your status, instead of pregnant, ot ttc choose the first one (it says "auto-something", can't remember exactly) then you fill the part about your family (when it says, for example, "mother of 2") that's where you customize it!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's great Oasis that your doc sends you for a scan. Mine already told me that they wouldn't do it. 
I'm thinking of booking a private one too. 

The wait is as difficult as the tww! If not more...
I did allow myself to look at pushchairs and cribs on mothercare though! Makes it feel a bit more real!


----------



## Emmy0320

My doctor will do the first scan right after the nurse intake appointment, which is between 7-9 weeks. I, on the other hand, am dreading the ultrasound. It was at the first ultrasound (9 and 8.5 weeks respectively) that we discovered both miscarriages. I think I will finally breathe a small sigh of relief after the first tri... at least I tell myself that now, haha! 

And those of you taking pregnancy tests like crazy aren't alone. I have taken one each day since my BFP on Friday to show the progression too. :)


----------



## Oasis717

It is good that I'm getting an early scan but we too are dreading it as the last loss was diagnosed at the 7 week early scan. My loss in June before that we never got to the scan as we lost the baby two weeks before our first scan which would have been the usual 12 week scan. Even though we telephoned the hospital I still got my scan appointment sent by letter, that was hard. Anyway, can't wait to get past the first scan that's for sure!! Xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: hope this early scan goes well for you!!

Afm, here is a copy/paste of what I just posted on another thread:
I did some *arts and crafts* this morning: I stuck all my ic's from 7 dpo till today on a white sheet of paper and showed it to dh (I only showed him the digi before). He seemed quite pleased actually!! Lool!! 
I checked for private early scans, will call them once I get the money. I found a private clinic that does them for £75 (2D). I think that's ok. Trying to stay positive, the one-day-at-a-time thing seems to be working so far!

How is everyone doing today?
I hope we'll get some more ladies joining October babies!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ummi, I'm trying to take one day at a time as well, I know I'll be a wreck day of the scan though, half of me doesn't want one half does! It's so unfair you have to pay, I think that's awful. But yes I would pay too and 75 is quite reasonable, it's less than I thought! Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, exactly, last I checked I found some scans at £99, and was quite pleasantly surprised to find this one at £75. I will check if the finances allow it first though.


----------



## Oasis717

Fingers crossed you can, we'll probably be going around the same time:) xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Just wondered if anyone has told other people? My
Mum has been worried about me since mc, so want to tell her, but also want to keep it a secret!! We are quite close, so I'd only tell her.

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi dreamer, my eldest daughter (21) knows but were not telling my youngest two. My dh mum and nan know but only cause I couldn't keep the constant weeing a secret! Plus my boobs look like Pam Anderson lol so another give away, but were not telling anyone else as after the first loss I constantly had people saying to me how's your pregnancy coming on. It was awful:( xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you Oasis - that helped me make up my mind . I decided to tell my mum and she was thrilled &#55357;&#56836;and I've sworn her to secrecy lol xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has told other people? My
> Mum has been worried about me since mc, so want to tell her, but also want to keep it a secret!! We are quite close, so I'd only tell her.
> 
> Xxx

I was just about to ask the same question. ATM, it's only me and dh. But, I have to say if my mum was still with, I'd tell her too. 
Kids don't know yet, last time I told them, and it broke their heart. Ds1 specifically asked me not to tell him. And ds2 kept asking where the baby was etc... So I'll wait a few more weeks.
As for friends, I'll probably tell my best friend, but don't know yet, and the rest will know when it's going to show. And I forgot you ladies! You know ;-)


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies..room for another? :flower:

I was umming and ahhing about writing as have been so superstitious and not wanting to get excited but thought its better to share those worries and insecurities and the joy(!) with others in the same boat.

A little about me... I'm 36 for two more months with my 3rd BFP in a year, I lost the first a day before my 13 week scan and needed an ERPC. The 2nd I lost at 6 weeks..so am hoping with all my heart this will be third time lucky.

I took a test just over a week ago as I really wanted to wine for a dinner party I was hosting and am still quite shocked, my GP was just lovely and booked me in for a scan last Friday and they think I'm 5 weeks but need to go back in 3 to verify and for viability etc.

I wish you all very sticky beans and hope to get to know you more over the coming weeks :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Thank you Oasis - that helped me make up my mind . I decided to tell my mum and she was thrilled &#65533;&#65533;and I've sworn her to secrecy lol xxx

Aww you're welcome hunni, Im sure she's really pleased you've told her xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has told other people? My
> Mum has been worried about me since mc, so want to tell her, but also want to keep it a secret!! We are quite close, so I'd only tell her.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I was just about to ask the same question. ATM, it's only me and dh. But, I have to say if my mum was still with, I'd tell her too.
> Kids don't know yet, last time I told them, and it broke their heart. Ds1 specifically asked me not to tell him. And ds2 kept asking where the baby was etc... So I'll wait a few more weeks.
> As for friends, I'll probably tell my best friend, but don't know yet, and the rest will know when it's going to show. And I forgot you ladies! You know ;-)Click to expand...

It broke my heart that my then 3 year old couldn't understand why the baby was gone, I told him they'd gone to heaven with my dad and nan and my nan who adores babies was giving them lots of cuddles, he used to kiss and cuddle my tummy and say love you to the baby, I won't tell the younger two for a while yet:( xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Me too, my lo was doing the same. And despite the fact that my mc happened in may, last month he was asking questions about the size of the baby, and ds1 even asked after new year (my edd was 1st jan) if the baby would have been born by now...

On a more positive note, I think that's fab' that you got to share the news with your dd1! 
xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies..room for another? :flower:
> 
> I was umming and ahhing about writing as have been so superstitious and not wanting to get excited but thought its better to share those worries and insecurities and the joy(!) with others in the same boat.
> 
> A little about me... I'm 36 for two more months with my 3rd BFP in a year, I lost the first a day before my 13 week scan and needed an ERPC. The 2nd I lost at 6 weeks..so am hoping with all my heart this will be third time lucky.
> 
> I took a test just over a week ago as I really wanted to wine for a dinner party I was hosting and am still quite shocked, my GP was just lovely and booked me in for a scan last Friday and they think I'm 5 weeks but need to go back in 3 to verify and for viability etc.
> 
> I wish you all very sticky beans and hope to get to know you more over the coming weeks :hugs:

Welcome hun! Sorry for your losses. Hope this is your sticky bean too!
Tbh, I believe that there is nothing I can do that will stop things from happening, not even talking or not talking about my new pg. (I just don't tell people yet because it is too hard too announce that you lost the baby and as I said, I don't want to break my kids'heart).
However, I try not to stress too much about it (though I have my moments), as this is one thing that surely won't help at all. 

I hope we'll be able to share our ups and downs here, and more ups than downs!!


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> Me too, my lo was doing the same. And despite the fact that my mc happened in may, last month he was asking questions about the size of the baby, and ds1 even asked after new year (my edd was 1st jan) if the baby would have been born by now...
> 
> On a more positive note, I think that's fab' that you got to share the news with your dd1!
> xxx

Aww it's so sad, it bought tears to my eyes writing that, brought back some memories xxxx yes my eldest is like my best friend really, we are very close and she's been living back with us for the last year, I don't have any family except for the children and my husband and his family now so we are even closer, unfortunately I've lost all my immediate family:( I couldn't keep it from her even if I wanted to lol xxxx


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I had my second beta today and it was 955!!! Doctor said things look great so far and my next appt is feb 26, for my first ultrasound ! Excited and scared.

I'm trying so hard to remain positive and not spend too much time online as I just find sad stories and they stress me out and I know that's not good either -

How are you all? Any tips for remaining positive and getting through first tri sane?

Does anyone else have an ultrasound booked?


----------



## Dreamer2013

Welcome PatTabs and congrats Grace on your readings! 

I have a scan booked on the 23rd at 8 weeks..... Just trying to take each day at a time until then - tho I didn't realise how impatient I am lol

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

That's wonderful news Grace!!! So very pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nice numbers Grace!

Dreamer: true, I think we're all impatient to see those first scary weeks gone!

How is everyone this morning? 

Any morning sickness yet? Lool!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Nope lol, slight queasyness is back though:) boobs are killing!! Still doing these tests, but I've only one dear one left now so once it's gone its gone! Lol I'm not buying anymore:)xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1007-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Whoop whoop whoop!!!! That test line is sooo much darker than the control!! Congrats on the progression!!!
As for my testing, i have one strip and normal test but... Waiting for 4 digis to arrive hopefully tomorrow! And after that I'm done with testing, promise ;-)
Trouble is, when I went to check on my digi a few days afterwards, it was switched off!! I never realised it would do that!! And I didn't take any pic!!! Arggghhh! 

I had a weird dream last night,that I was starting bleeding! The worst is that I had the same kind of dream 2 days before my mc. I'm trying not to pay attention, but it's hard. 
On the other hand, I felt sick when I woke up in the middle of the night for a wee, a bit queasy this morning and could only have my coffe wiyh nothing else despite being soo hungry! Yay! Bring on the morning sickness looool!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol what are we like! I haven't took a digi at all this time, bit gutted but spent a small fortune on other tests and tbh I shouldn't be testing:) easier said than done, oh what shame hun yeah those batteries on the digis don't last long! Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

I thought I'd share my POAS addiction lol......

I did one this morning, but I had a two day gap before that so getting better, previous gaps could be explained by digis - he he!

I'm 5+3 today and have had some morning sickness, much earlier than last time, I was only sick once the whole time, this time I've already been sick five times..... (albeit it only mild)
 



Attached Files:







tests!.JPG
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dreamer2013

Also meant to ask, how is everyone today?

xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo dreamer love looking at your tests! Great progression, are they Asda tests as well as frer? I must try one of those again been ages since I did. See I wanna test again now I've seen them lol xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Oooooo dreamer love looking at your tests! Great progression, are they Asda tests as well as frer? I must try one of those again been ages since I did. See I wanna test again now I've seen them lol xxxxx

He he - thank you - yes they are frer and asda, I have a few more left so spacing them out and then I will stop lol. xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Dreamer - wow that's a lot of tests! I've just taken the one frer. I have to admit each morning I wake up the first thing I do is check if my boobs are still sore by prodding them..DH thinks I'm going mad! :blush:

No sickness yet but have been starving, but that could be because it's been so cold!

Not wanting to wish my life but i can't wait for next few weeks to pass by!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG! Dreamer! You're beating all the records! Well done!! Lool!! Nice progression btw!

Oasis: and you thought you were finally sober from your POAS addiction... Loool!!!

Afm: did one today at lunch (poundland, looks the same as asda), and I was quite pleased with the dark line too! (I have to find a way to post pics from iphone!!). Last pregnancy There was no real progression, the lines were always clear, it was a definite bfp, but very light and never got darker, so I'm feeling hopeful all of a sudden. 

Can't wait for the digis to arrive hopefully tomo. In the mean time I'll use my last cheap strip. 

I'm starting to look on the internet for baby stuff, talking to dh about rearranging the house and having his mum come over when I give birth, God willing. 

Lots of hugs to all of you, feels really good to share all this!!


----------



## dueinMay

Hi all, you guys are cracking me up with all your tests! 
I'm very worried today. I had my HCG tested on Wednesday 1/30 and it was 1175, not bad, but then I had it tested again yesterday 2/4 and it was only up to 6188. It should have been at about the 7050 mark. This worries me. I will have another draw on Thursday but I can't help but think that this is not a good sign. :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> OMG! Dreamer! You're beating all the records! Well done!! Lool!! Nice progression btw!
> 
> Oasis: and you thought you were finally sober from your POAS addiction... Loool!!!
> 
> Afm: did one today at lunch (poundland, looks the same as asda), and I was quite pleased with the dark line too! (I have to find a way to post pics from iphone!!). Last pregnancy There was no real progression, the lines were always clear, it was a definite bfp, but very light and never got darker, so I'm feeling hopeful all of a sudden.
> 
> Can't wait for the digis to arrive hopefully tomo. In the mean time I'll use my last cheap strip.
> 
> I'm starting to look on the internet for baby stuff, talking to dh about rearranging the house and having his mum come over when I give birth, God willing.
> 
> Lots of hugs to all of you, feels really good to share all this!!

I know I've gotta get an Asda one now lol, last time I did one line was half as dark, be interested to see what it would look like now, how am I gunna cope when I can't test anymore and all the lines are as dark as the control lol. Yes me too, very glad you ladies are all there xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Due: I hope you'll be ok. But I'm quite confident it's just going to be fine. 
Sometimes numbers are not exactly doubling. I knew someone who was a slow starter, and she's due end of this month! GL!


----------



## Oasis717

dueinMay said:


> Hi all, you guys are cracking me up with all your tests!
> I'm very worried today. I had my HCG tested on Wednesday 1/30 and it was 1175, not bad, but then I had it tested again yesterday 2/4 and it was only up to 6188. It should have been at about the 7050 mark. This worries me. I will have another draw on Thursday but I can't help but think that this is not a good sign. :cry:

Hi hunni, I've no clue about what the numbers should be I'm afraid, I'm sure everything is just fine, did anyone say they were concerned about the numbers? Xxxxx


----------



## dueinMay

Thanks everyone. No my doctor said she really isn't concerned. I just hate this not knowing and not having any control over what happens.


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly how you feel, I know nothing! My doc won't do any tests whatsoever so I'm completely in the dark until 8 week scan:( xxx no wonder I keep testing! The progression makes me feel better, ics take forever to get as dark as the control compared to the other tests, this is my ic today 20 dpo. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1360097063-picsay.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Due try not to stress I know it's hard though!


----------



## grace10209

dueinMay said:


> Thanks everyone. No my doctor said she really isn't concerned. I just hate this not knowing and not having any control over what happens.

I hear you on worrying - but those numbers are fine! Positive thoughts !! This is your forever baby :)


----------



## grace10209

Did anyone start a pregnancy journal yet?

If not, when will you? I'm scared :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm scared too... 
Anyway, it can wait a bit longer, nothing much happening atm!!! Lol! 
Don't worry too much about the pg journal, maybe in a few weeks you'll feel ready. We still got 9 months to fill it in!! (But let us know when u do so we can stalk u!!)


----------



## dueinMay

grace10209 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. No my doctor said she really isn't concerned. I just hate this not knowing and not having any control over what happens.
> 
> I hear you on worrying - but those numbers are fine! Positive thoughts !! This is your forever baby :)Click to expand...


Thanks Grace, this post made me smile :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Afternoon everyone, how is everybody? Not much to report here:) xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

DueinMay- I don't know much about the Hcg levels but I am sure there is lots of individual variation, and it doesn't look that far apart from what you would want it to be and I am sure your doctor would say if there was any cause for concern. So try not to worry,:hugs: much easier said than done i know, that's why I keep testing to see progression or at least that it's the same ( last time I only ever did the two tests) for reassurance - Every time I go to pee as well, I hold my breath that I won't find anything bad. :blush: I am trying to chill out though - I didn't do a test today!! 


Hope everyone else is well? 

Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer I haven't tested today......yet lol. I know exactly what you mean, everytime I see that dark line it reassures me, same with temping, I'm still taking my temp everymorning and they remain high which is great, that reassures me too but I'm the same when I go to the loo, am starting to relax a bit now, I had brown spotting at 5, 8 and 11 weeks with the first loss so if I can get to 6 weeks no spotting, will feel better, on the whole I think I'm winning the positive thinking battle at the mo:) xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You're doing great ladies!!
All these things keep me going too (yes: temping, POAS, and I do check every time I go to the loo). I smile when I feel sick!!
Did my last cheapie this morning, and it was almost as dark as the control, so was quite pleased that. And at lunchtime I received my digis!!
I couldn't resist the urge to POAS again! So I went, and, 1 week and 1 day after my forst digi (that said 1-2 weeks), today said 3+!!! So really really happy about it! 
It does help to keep the PMA!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes agee PMA all the way - and loving feeling sick too lol I've said it before but the nausea is much worse this time earlier - wondering what it will be like in a few weeks - hopefully worse (but not really bad) lol. My sister had really bad sickness with her pregnancy so it might be a family thing, but hubby also jokes about twins! My mum and nan are/were both fraternal twins - anyway getting carried away now lol.... Especially as I don't think it is - I feel completely blessed just to be pregnant with the one!! 

Ummi, I got my 3+ early too - it's the best feeling! How early was it? Congratulations!!

Oasis, still plenty of time for you left to test today lol

Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'd love twins! (That would save me years ttc! Lol) but like you, happy with just the one!
I am 2 weeks and 4 days from conception. So i expected to see 2-3 weeks on the digi. I need to remember to take a pic! Lol
A shame they don't go further than 3+!

I just told my best friend today. She was so happy for me. She's been there for me through my mc, it's great to have someone like that to share things with.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol dreamer, I think I may have to ask dh to get me an Asda test later, it's been two weeks since I took one of them:) I'm hoping the sickness follows soon, hoping to be sick lol. Crazy!! Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wish you lots of sickness ladies!! Lool!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Wishing everyone lots of sickness too lol


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone
I could use some help today. Im just sooooooooo worried. MY GOD, I am always so positive and telling everyone its going to be ok but today I just feel like crying, all morning i've been borderline tears with worry.
I am at work, ughhhhhhhh.
My betas have been great and rose appropriately. now I wait for first US on 2/26 and Im so worried today.

Anyone have any words of whisdom to share? maybe throw my own back at me?
I am excited and so thankful im pregnant again but I WISH that I was 100% at peace and not worried at all?

help ......

I talked to my DH and he said maybe to call RE and ask for MORE betas or an early scan but im afraid that will make me more nervous too. Ughhhhh


----------



## Dreamer2013

grace10209 said:


> Hi everyone
> I could use some help today. Im just sooooooooo worried. MY GOD, I am always so positive and telling everyone its going to be ok but today I just feel like crying, all morning i've been borderline tears with worry.
> I am at work, ughhhhhhhh.
> My betas have been great and rose appropriately. now I wait for first US on 2/26 and Im so worried today.
> 
> Anyone have any words of whisdom to share? maybe throw my own back at me?
> I am excited and so thankful im pregnant again but I WISH that I was 100% at peace and not worried at all?
> 
> help ......
> 
> I talked to my DH and he said maybe to call RE and ask for MORE betas or an early scan but im afraid that will make me more nervous too. Ughhhhh

Awww big hugs, has anything happens today to make you worry? It's completely natural to be scared, but it sounds like everything is as it should be. I think the pregnancy hormones don't help, I have also been quite close to tears - but that's a good thing that your hormones are strong. Hopefully you guys won't think I'm totally crazy, but when I feel worried I stroke my tummy and that helps :blush: try relax xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dreamer2013 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I could use some help today. Im just sooooooooo worried. MY GOD, I am always so positive and telling everyone its going to be ok but today I just feel like crying, all morning i've been borderline tears with worry.
> I am at work, ughhhhhhhh.
> My betas have been great and rose appropriately. now I wait for first US on 2/26 and Im so worried today.
> 
> Anyone have any words of whisdom to share? maybe throw my own back at me?
> I am excited and so thankful im pregnant again but I WISH that I was 100% at peace and not worried at all?
> 
> help ......
> 
> I talked to my DH and he said maybe to call RE and ask for MORE betas or an early scan but im afraid that will make me more nervous too. Ughhhhh
> 
> Awww big hugs, has anything happens today to make you worry? It's completely natural to be scared, but it sounds like everything is as it should be. I think the pregnancy hormones don't help, I have also been quite close to tears - but that's a good thing that your hormones are strong. Hopefully you guys won't think I'm totally crazy, but when I feel worried I stroke my tummy and that helps :blush: try relax xxxxClick to expand...

I have to try that Dreamer! Lol!

*hugs* Grace. Your feelings are perfectly normal. Just like dreamer said, not only do you have the worry of being PAL, but your hormones can also play tricks on you. Easier said than done, but try to relax, enjoy every minute of this pregnancy. If you think that seeing the doc is NOT going to help, then don't. 
You could maybe organise a nice romantic dinner with your oh and ask him to rub your back or massage your feet to help you relax. 
xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And also, i think we all go through ups and downs, I already cried at least 3 times in 2 weeks!! Lol!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oh dear - reading that back I do sound crazy :dohh:

In my defence I am so bloated I have a mini bump lol 

Hope you are ok grace xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol me too dreamer, I said to dh I look 5 months pregnant not 5 weeks! Very bloated:( I have also cried a few times in the last few weeks, today I was cross, then I cried, but I guess it's good in a way as you said ladies, strong hormones are good. Sometimes I get caught unawares and suddenly feel scared and worry that I won't be able to cope with a third loss, then I remind myself this could be my rainbow baby and I have to stay positive until there is a reason not to, it's hard I know but it looks like we are all doing brilliant right now and we've every reason to be happy:) I'm really glad you ladies understand xxxx


----------



## SlimBrit

Hi everyone! Can I join?

I'm 21 (until March!) and my husband is 22. We lost our son Aiden right before I hit 17 weeks, but on Superbowl Sunday, we found out that we're pregnant again! So thankful and blessed. We definitely like to think of this baby as our rainbow baby. Lord willing, he/she will make their appearance sometime near October 15th!

I've been feeling good, other than occasional nausea and dizziness throughout the day, maybe some food aversion but nothing bad. I'm enjoying the early symptoms until I can feel Buddha (baby's nickname)! Oh! I am having one "symptom" that worries me. (warning: TMI) Whenever I go #2, it's really painful and uncomfortable. The first 2 days, I had rectal bleeding (super scary) and today there's minimal blood but still painful. My husband and I Googled it and he said it's not hemorrhoids because it would hurt all the time (which it doesn't) but I'm worried it could still be something serious. Have any of you ladies dealt with this?


----------



## grace10209

Hi Ladies
thanks SO much for responding and for sharing your similar emotional "situations" with me.
and THANKS for sharing about the bloating. HOLY MOLY! I am with you on feeling 5 months already! whats that about?? :haha::haha:

I'm feeling better now, for the moment. I am very hopeful.
AND i must admit, I did what you said, rubbed my belly and said some positive thoughts to my little one. NO it didn't sound crazy and it made me feel better so thank you so much for that.

I'll be 5 weeks on friday, i think and im even scared to put a ticker in. LMAO


----------



## grace10209

Ummi2boyz said:


> And also, i think we all go through ups and downs, I already cried at least 3 times in 2 weeks!! Lol!

Thank you for posting this, I haven't had tears yet but I was close this morning, actually thought i was going to have to leave work. Reading these posts and sharing with you guys is helpful :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

well i made a ticker, guess I am putting on my big girl pants now.......... :) 
Everything is going to be ok, I trust my body to deliver me a healthy baby


----------



## Oasis717

grace10209 said:


> well i made a ticker, guess I am putting on my big girl pants now.......... :)
> Everything is going to be ok, I trust my body to deliver me a healthy baby

Good for you hunni:) xxxx


----------



## dueinMay

Ummi2boyz said:


> You're doing great ladies!!
> All these things keep me going too (yes: temping, POAS, and I do check every time I go to the loo). I smile when I feel sick!!
> Did my last cheapie this morning, and it was almost as dark as the control, so was quite pleased that. And at lunchtime I received my digis!!
> I couldn't resist the urge to POAS again! So I went, and, 1 week and 1 day after my forst digi (that said 1-2 weeks), today said 3+!!! So really really happy about it!
> It does help to keep the PMA!

What are these digis?? What do they tell you and how can I get some?? :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

dueinMay said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> You're doing great ladies!!
> All these things keep me going too (yes: temping, POAS, and I do check every time I go to the loo). I smile when I feel sick!!
> Did my last cheapie this morning, and it was almost as dark as the control, so was quite pleased that. And at lunchtime I received my digis!!
> I couldn't resist the urge to POAS again! So I went, and, 1 week and 1 day after my forst digi (that said 1-2 weeks), today said 3+!!! So really really happy about it!
> It does help to keep the PMA!
> 
> What are these digis?? What do they tell you and how can I get some?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

They are digital pregnancy tests hun, they come up with words instead of lines, pregnant or not pregnant and then the number of weeks, 1/2 2/3 or 3+ they're quite dear, made by Clearblue, my dh has just bought me a pack of two from Asda:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I've just noticed you're in US Due, sorry you won't know Asda! Xx


----------



## dueinMay

Can we get these tests in the US?? They sound pretty cool!


----------



## dueinMay

grace10209 said:


> well i made a ticker, guess I am putting on my big girl pants now.......... :)
> Everything is going to be ok, I trust my body to deliver me a healthy baby


Awe Grace :hugs: Your post really helped me feel better last night and even though I don't know the right thing to say I am praying for healthy babies for all of us this time!! 

How do you get that ticker thingy? I like it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Due: i bought mine off ebay. 
For the tickers, just click on grace's ticker, that will redirect you on their website and you can make up your own. 
I'm sure uou can even google "pregnancy ticker" and you would find loads of websites doing it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

grace10209 said:


> Hi Ladies
> thanks SO much for responding and for sharing your similar emotional "situations" with me.
> and THANKS for sharing about the bloating. HOLY MOLY! I am with you on feeling 5 months already! whats that about?? :haha::haha:
> 
> I'm feeling better now, for the moment. I am very hopeful.
> AND i must admit, I did what you said, rubbed my belly and said some positive thoughts to my little one. NO it didn't sound crazy and it made me feel better so thank you so much for that.
> 
> I'll be 5 weeks on friday, i think and im even scared to put a ticker in. LMAO

Welcome on the thread! H&H 9 months. Hopw this is your forever baby!


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I held my wee for 2 hours and got a 2/3 weeks on my digi:) it took over 5 mins to decide how many weeks and is supposed to take 3 so I'm wondering if I was just on the edge of 3+? Gunna take the other one in a few days and hopefully will see 3+. I'm 3 weeks tomorrow so I guess I'm bang on. Oh and I've got my very first strong bout of nausea, I thought I was just hungry but it's carried on.after dinner! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1048.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sure you'll be just fine Oasis! xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Grace - I'm glad I helped a little bit :hugs:

I think I've added a ticker to my signature :happydance:

yay


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - it sounds like it might be really close to 3+, maybe even if you did it with fmu.... although those tests are quite expensive so good idea to wait a couple of days! xx

SlimBrit - congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the forum! I'm not sure what to suggest, but if you are worried probably worth seeing your doctor if you can? It will hopefully then put your mind at rest, especially if you're in pain. xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

grace10209 said:


> well i made a ticker, guess I am putting on my big girl pants now.......... :)
> Everything is going to be ok, I trust my body to deliver me a healthy baby

wish there was a "like" button like on face book! That's great that you're feeling better xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis - it sounds like it might be really close to 3+, maybe even if you did it with fmu.... although those tests are quite expensive so good idea to wait a couple of days! xx
> 
> SlimBrit - congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the forum! I'm not sure what to suggest, but if you are worried probably worth seeing your doctor if you can? It will hopefully then put your mind at rest, especially if you're in pain. xx

Thanks hunni, I think so too, it took ages deciding, I'm happy with 2/3 as I'm 3 tomorrow, I would worry if it said 1/2! I'm gunna give it a couple days then do the other, you're right too dear to waste! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well not 3 tomorrow, 5, but three weeks from conception. You know what I mean lol:) xx


----------



## grace10209

Dreamer2013 said:


> Grace - I'm glad I helped a little bit :hugs:
> 
> I think I've added a ticker to my signature :happydance:
> 
> yay

You did! Looks great ! Yay for tickers and healthy babies in October !'


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well done for the tickers ladies!
Still afraid to add one. I'll wait a few more days...
I did have a look at baby stuff on the net though! Already looking for a new pushchair! Lol!


----------



## Oasis717

After being told previously by the not so nice woman doctor at my practice I couldn't have any blood tests, I decided to try the other doc and walked in there, explained, he immediately offered to do tests, told me of course I can them them and if there is anything wrong better to know early, he's testing me for thyroid, diabetes, blood clotting disorders, hcg and progesterone levels, full blood count and iron. I left holding that piece of paper like I'd won an award lol. I missed the nearest clinic to me by 20 mins so am gunna go in the morning, hopefully takes 2 working days they said. I told the doc he was a sweetheart! So the other woman doctor could of done them she was just being awful. Will hold off til he's there in future if I need anything else:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis - it sounds like it might be really close to 3+, maybe even if you did it with fmu.... although those tests are quite expensive so good idea to wait a couple of days! xx
> 
> SlimBrit - congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the forum! I'm not sure what to suggest, but if you are worried probably worth seeing your doctor if you can? It will hopefully then put your mind at rest, especially if you're in pain. xx

I wish I had waited a couple of days lol. I couldn't wait cause I got a much darker line on ic from yest, almost as dark, thought I'd do the other digi and .......still 2-3 lol, I wish I had more patience!! Mind you I googled the conception indicator and apparently it's not really reliable and has been giving 10 week pregnant women with healthy babies 1-2! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1360244347-picsay.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
can we talk about this early bloat ??? :dohh:

Im super bloated, holy moly already? and dumb, my brain is complete mush, i dont get it, never thought i would have EITHER of these symptoms so quickly. Anyone else? 
I seriously feel like i've gained 5 lbs already, all in my gut. :wacko:
I DONT MIND, I AM SO THANKFUL but just a little surprised.......

My DH is excited about the weight gain, OMG I think he wants me to gain like 75 lbs! he is nuts. I tried to tell him that 35-40 max would be appropriate and he doesn't believe me :dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: Great for the blood test! I can't believe tht when you deal with doctors, it's just you and your luck. 

I made an appt with my gp for the 13th feb. I will try and get them to refer for a scan.

Grace: I feel bloated too. I never realised that with my 2 other pregnancies ( yhe full term ones) because I was respectively 8 and 9 weeks when I got my bfp. 
I'm already overweight, so I have belly, but it looks live I've put on 5kg!!


----------



## grace10209

ummi
thanks for sharing, at least that makes me feel a bit better. oy


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ummi! I know the woman doc there is awful, the man I saw today couldn't have been more wonderful. At least I can soon know:) Oh and ladies I'm terribly bloated, all my trousers are so tight it's annoying xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Yay :happydance: I added a ticker too!! I hope I didn't just jinx myself.

How is everyone today?


----------



## grace10209

yay for tickers!!!!!!!!!!

I think its a good thing. WE ARE ALL going to have healthy babies! wooohoo.

I am ok today, I am sitting her wondering how i am going to make it til 2/26 for my 1st scan, I'll be like 7 weeks 3 days or so by then............
I may have asked this already but what are you guys doing? any early testing? 
I know woman in the UK dont have any early testing, just scan at 10 weeks or so. :wacko:


----------



## dueinMay

grace10209 said:


> yay for tickers!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think its a good thing. WE ARE ALL going to have healthy babies! wooohoo.
> 
> I am ok today, I am sitting her wondering how i am going to make it til 2/26 for my 1st scan, I'll be like 7 weeks 3 days or so by then............
> I may have asked this already but what are you guys doing? any early testing?
> I know woman in the UK dont have any early testing, just scan at 10 weeks or so. :wacko:

My doc said no reason to do anything different, this will be treated as a normal pregnancy. My first appointment is on 2/14 I will have a scan that day as part of the normal protocol. But I am going to ask about some closer monitoring between 6 and 12 weeks since that is when I miscarried last time. We'll see what they say. 
It's frustrating isn't, I just want to know what's going on in there all the time!


----------



## Dreamer2013

grace10209 said:


> yay for tickers!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think its a good thing. WE ARE ALL going to have healthy babies! wooohoo.
> 
> I am ok today, I am sitting her wondering how i am going to make it til 2/26 for my 1st scan, I'll be like 7 weeks 3 days or so by then............
> I may have asked this already but what are you guys doing? any early testing?
> I know woman in the UK dont have any early testing, just scan at 10 weeks or so. :wacko:

Yes in the uk usually it's at 12 weeks!!. I've booked a scan for the 23rd though .... When I'm 8 Weeks - yay! Though also seems ages away..... So tempted to go at 6 lol. Though not sure they can see much....

I am really bloated too, probably not that noticeable if you don't know me, but for those that do feel like I may as well wear an I'm pregnant sticker on my forehead lol. Luckily no one has asked though ..... I'm rubbish at lying if they did!! Lol.

Lots of love and good vibes to all! Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies...am right with you on the bloat it's terrible and sitting at work all day is not helping! I'm also really gassy :blush: and dog tired I could sleep all day if I could!

I've got a followup scan booked for 22nd and it can't come quick enough I'll hopefully be just shy of 8 weeks so I am waiting until then to go back to my GP for the proper referrals to the midwife etc, I can't be doing receiving all the bumph from the hospital again and cancelling the appts.

Why does it feel like AF comes around so quickly but then these dates are dragging? :coffee:


----------



## Jaymelynn

Hello! I have been trying to decide if I was ready to post in this thread. I am almost 6 weeks pregnant after a mmc in November. I am super nervous and excited. I am extra nervous because I do not have any real symptoms yet. I have my first appt/scan Feb 13, less then a week to go!


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn said:


> Hello! I have been trying to decide if I was ready to post in this thread. I am almost 6 weeks pregnant after a mmc in November. I am super nervous and excited. I am extra nervous because I do not have any real symptoms yet. I have my first appt/scan Feb 13, less then a week to go!

WELCOME! I'm on the same exact page as you. My first appointment is on the 14th. The ladies on this thread are great! You'll be glad you posted. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymelynn

[/QUOTE]
My doc said no reason to do anything different, this will be treated as a normal pregnancy. My first appointment is on 2/14 I will have a scan that day as part of the normal protocol. But I am going to ask about some closer monitoring between 6 and 12 weeks since that is when I miscarried last time. We'll see what they say. 
It's frustrating isn't, I just want to know what's going on in there all the time![/QUOTE]


I also want to ask for extra scans between 6-12 weeks because my mmc was at 8 weeks. Where do you live? It seems most doctors do not do 6 week scans, I am grateful that it is the norm for my doctor.


----------



## dueinMay

My doc said no reason to do anything different, this will be treated as a normal pregnancy. My first appointment is on 2/14 I will have a scan that day as part of the normal protocol. But I am going to ask about some closer monitoring between 6 and 12 weeks since that is when I miscarried last time. We'll see what they say. 
It's frustrating isn't, I just want to know what's going on in there all the time![/QUOTE]


I also want to ask for extra scans between 6-12 weeks because my mmc was at 8 weeks. Where do you live? It seems most doctors do not do 6 week scans, I am grateful that it is the norm for my doctor.[/QUOTE]

I live in Michigan. My doc does a scan at the first ob visit I think just to confirm dates. I'm thankful for that. I don't think they'll agree to any additional monitoring but I'm gonna at least try. I had no signs of miscarriage, nothing no spoting cramping nothing then at my 12 week appointment no heart beat. It was crushing.


----------



## Jaymelynn

dueinMay said:


> My doc said no reason to do anything different, this will be treated as a normal pregnancy. My first appointment is on 2/14 I will have a scan that day as part of the normal protocol. But I am going to ask about some closer monitoring between 6 and 12 weeks since that is when I miscarried last time. We'll see what they say.
> It's frustrating isn't, I just want to know what's going on in there all the time!


I also want to ask for extra scans between 6-12 weeks because my mmc was at 8 weeks. Where do you live? It seems most doctors do not do 6 week scans, I am grateful that it is the norm for my doctor.[/QUOTE]

I live in Michigan. My doc does a scan at the first ob visit I think just to confirm dates. I'm thankful for that. I don't think they'll agree to any additional monitoring but I'm gonna at least try. I had no signs of miscarriage, nothing no spoting cramping nothing then at my 12 week appointment no heart beat. It was crushing.[/QUOTE]

I also did not have any spotting or cramping or signs of a miscarriage. The only thing I thought was odd was that my pregnancy symptoms were fading. The only reason I got the 8 week scan was because the heartbeat was on the slower end of normal at the 6 week scan. My doctor did not think anything of it, but said I could schedule an extra scan to ease my nerves. She too was shocked when we no longer heard a heartbeat. I think she will let me go for extra scans, but I do not want to overdo it either. How are you feeling this time around?


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn- I am feeling pretty pregnant this time and I have had my hcg drawn a bunch. But mostly I am just a ball of nerves, I feel like at any second everything will change and I won't be pregnant anymore. I'm trying to stay positive though. How about you? Good symptoms this time?


----------



## grace10209

dueinMay said:


> Jaymelynn- I am feeling pretty pregnant this time and I have had my hcg drawn a bunch. But mostly I am just a ball of nerves, I feel like at any second everything will change and I won't be pregnant anymore. I'm trying to stay positive though. How about you? Good symptoms this time?

How many Betas did you get so far? What were they? I only had two - in my sig


----------



## Jaymelynn

dueinMay said:


> Jaymelynn- I am feeling pretty pregnant this time and I have had my hcg drawn a bunch. But mostly I am just a ball of nerves, I feel like at any second everything will change and I won't be pregnant anymore. I'm trying to stay positive though. How about you? Good symptoms this time?

I am glad you are feeling pregnant and have hcg levels to ease your nerves. Any morning sickness yet? I am really nervous because I barely have any pregnancy symptoms. But I try to tell myself that I had all the "classic" pregnancy symptoms right away last time and it ended in a mc. I am trying to keep positive and not stress out too much, which is easier said then done.


----------



## dueinMay

grace10209 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Jaymelynn- I am feeling pretty pregnant this time and I have had my hcg drawn a bunch. But mostly I am just a ball of nerves, I feel like at any second everything will change and I won't be pregnant anymore. I'm trying to stay positive though. How about you? Good symptoms this time?
> 
> How many Betas did you get so far? What were they? I only had two - in my sigClick to expand...

I have had 6 HCG's drawn (I have a friend who is a physician so she ordered them for me, my OB only ordered the first 2) I don't really know exactly how many dpo each one was at but here are the dates and levels
1/23/13- 26
1/25/13- 86
1/28/13- 553
1/30/13- 1175
2/4/13- 6188
2/6/13- 15,285
I am pretty happy with that last number :thumbup: Now I am just hoping that this little person hangs on [-o&lt;


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> Jaymelynn- I am feeling pretty pregnant this time and I have had my hcg drawn a bunch. But mostly I am just a ball of nerves, I feel like at any second everything will change and I won't be pregnant anymore. I'm trying to stay positive though. How about you? Good symptoms this time?
> 
> I am glad you are feeling pregnant and have hcg levels to ease your nerves. Any morning sickness yet? I am really nervous because I barely have any pregnancy symptoms. But I try to tell myself that I had all the "classic" pregnancy symptoms right away last time and it ended in a mc. I am trying to keep positive and not stress out too much, which is easier said then done.Click to expand...

I have not had any morning sickness, but I never did with my other pregnancies so I think that is normal for me. I do have a very sensitive nose these days and my boobs are very tender. I also have the crazy bloat going on that the other girls were talking about which is new for me. I did have pretty normal pregnancy sx's last time too though so who knows?? 

I know exactly what you mean about trying to keep positive, it is very hard. It's the not knowing, we have no idea what is going on in there, it makes me crazy. I keep googling rates of recuurent miscarriage and all this stuff. I don't know if it makes me feel better or worse. 

It's been so nice having people to talk to who are going through the same thing. No one else, even my dearest friends, really understand my feelings.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Due: nice numbers indeed! Hope that helps you relax a little. A lovely ladies on another PAL thread advised me NOT to google anything. So I follow her advice, I only goole pushchairs and cribs! Lol!

How is everyone today?


----------



## dueinMay

Ummi2boyz said:


> Due: nice numbers indeed! Hope that helps you relax a little. A lovely ladies on another PAL thread advised me NOT to google anything. So I follow her advice, I only goole pushchairs and cribs! Lol!
> 
> How is everyone today?

You're right Google is evil but I can't help it :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, have just been for my blood test, now it's just a nervous wait to find out the results. Hopefully tues/wed. Those are fantastic numbers due! Xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, have just been for my blood test, now it's just a nervous wait to find out the results. Hopefully tues/wed. Those are fantastic numbers due! Xxx


Thanks! Can't wait to hear what yours are :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks but I'm so nervous about them! Ah well will know soon enough:) xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: hang in there hun, you'll be fine!!


----------



## dueinMay

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks but I'm so nervous about them! Ah well will know soon enough:) xx

Have you had any draws yet? If so what were your numbers?


----------



## Oasis717

dueinMay said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'm so nervous about them! Ah well will know soon enough:) xx
> 
> Have you had any draws yet? If so what were your numbers?Click to expand...

No nothing, my own woman doctor refused to do any tests and I decided to see the other male doctor at our practice who immediately offered to do all the tests and was very understanding. I'm so glad I went back and saw him. I've never had any blood tests done, even when I was still getting positive tests 17 weeks after my last mc I was still refused any blood tests. I'd change my docs but there's none better in the area. I'm just going to see the male doc in future. Xx


----------



## dueinMay

Oasis717 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'm so nervous about them! Ah well will know soon enough:) xx
> 
> Have you had any draws yet? If so what were your numbers?Click to expand...
> 
> No nothing, my own woman doctor refused to do any tests and I decided to see the other male doctor at our practice who immediately offered to do all the tests and was very understanding. I'm so glad I went back and saw him. I've never had any blood tests done, even when I was still getting positive tests 17 weeks after my last mc I was still refused any blood tests. I'd change my docs but there's none better in the area. I'm just going to see the male doc in future. XxClick to expand...

I'll be saying prayers for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis717 said:


> dueinMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks but I'm so nervous about them! Ah well will know soon enough:) xx
> 
> Have you had any draws yet? If so what were your numbers?Click to expand...
> 
> No nothing, my own woman doctor refused to do any tests and I decided to see the other male doctor at our practice who immediately offered to do all the tests and was very understanding. I'm so glad I went back and saw him. I've never had any blood tests done, even when I was still getting positive tests 17 weeks after my last mc I was still refused any blood tests. I'd change my docs but there's none better in the area. I'm just going to see the male doc in future. XxClick to expand...

I wonder how the other docs are if yours are the best in the area!

I really hope everything will be ok!!


----------



## grace10209

praying everything is ok oasis, im sure it is!:thumbup:

Im doing ok today. i agree with pp about google, stay off, I am trying "TRYING" my best to stay off line as much as i can. its so hard but i always seem to run into a story that scares me to death.

I am feeling ok today. my lower back is achey a bit and i get wierd pulls every so often in my lower belly. but thats it. Tomorrow im 5 weeks! Wish i could hit fast forward to 2/26, but thats ok, I need to work on my patience, this is good experience for me right? :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all, really hoping so! And I know we dont have the best of docs, it's a lovely practice/building etc but she's just got no sympathy or understanding, think it's very hard to find a good doc these days! At least the male docs lovely:) xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Oh my, you guys are too good at this for me. I guess I'm not on here often enough, there are already so many pages, haha. I will try to go back and re-read what I've missed but would like to stick with this thread if you don't mind my once to twice a week drop in. :)

So far news is good and I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 25th. I've done three blood draws in the last week.

2/1- 28 (4 weeks)
2/5-162
2/7-370

The nurse I spoke to said things look great right now. I'm having an ultrasound before the nurse intake appointment this time (not the norm for my doctor) because my previous miscarriages were later and not detected until the ultrasound. I should be 7+3 on the 25th. My nurse intake appointment (if the ultrasound goes well) will be on 3/8.

So I'm breathing a sigh of relief... for now. ;)


----------



## goddess25

Can I join please...

I am Joanne, and I am almost 39. I have had 3 early losses and my last one was Nov last year. I have 2 children.

I am currently 5.3 days pregnant according to US but not sure how accurate that it..i thought I was 5.5 days. no big difference.

I have been having bleeding since Wed night and l had some tests today...I have a closed cervix, US was consistent with early pregnancy at 5w3d no foetal HB yet. I have a repeat scan next week.

Hcg Monday -4376 Thursday - 9125 Friday - 12000 

I am happy that the betas are rising...just hoping that everything is going to be ok this time around. Wishing you all the best of luck and a H&H 9 months. Heres to lots of October 2013 babies.

I did have a EDD of October 6, but now I think it might be around October 7-8. We will see.


----------



## Jaymelynn

goddess25 said:


> Can I join please...
> 
> I am Joanne, and I am almost 39. I have had 3 early losses and my last one was Nov last year. I have 2 children.
> 
> I am currently 5.3 days pregnant according to US but not sure how accurate that it..i thought I was 5.5 days. no big difference.
> 
> I have been having bleeding since Wed night and l had some tests today...I have a closed cervix, US was consistent with early pregnancy at 5w3d no foetal HB yet. I have a repeat scan next week.
> 
> Hcg Monday -4376 Thursday - 9125 Friday - 12000
> 
> I am happy that the betas are rising...just hoping that everything is going to be ok this time around. Wishing you all the best of luck and a H&H 9 months. Heres to lots of October 2013 babies.
> 
> I did have a EDD of October 6, but now I think it might be around October 7-8. We will see.

Welcome! I am sorry about the bleeding, but your numbers look great! My mc was also in November. I have not had any testing yet- eek. Luckily I have a scan on Wed. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## dueinMay

I am feeling very nervous and just not good today. I am filled with anxiety. I hope everyone else is having a better day than I am.


----------



## Oasis717

What's up hunni, anything that's made you worry, I'm having an ok day, been feeling quite ill today. I got a 3+ on my digi after 2-3 wed so that's put my mind at rest a bit, hoping its a good sign for my results xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Joanne! Your numbers look great! I'm sure the bleeding is nothing to worry about. xxx

Due: sorry you're having one of those wobble day. Hope you get better soon. When I have this kind of anxiety I try and get busy with something I like and work on my breathing too. I have been having "mini" panick attacks since my bfp, and that's how I control them. *hugs*

Oasis: yeah!! 3+!!! I will check tomo if mine stays on 3+, I'm so worried it goes down. I am still temping, but I should be more sensible and stop it by now. Maybe after my appt w/doc on wednesday. 

I have been very tired today, dh took the kids to football, then he prepared lunch (I prepared dinner) and he tycked them intobed while I was having a shower. I'm going to fall asleep very soon I think!


----------



## goddess25

I think we all have days like this. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

It won't go down ummi don't worry, I wasnt gunna get anymore buy dh got me two more bless him, the result came up so fast I was shocked lol. I really am quitting testing now, I will carry on temping every morning though as the high temps are really more accurate assurance anyway. I just wanted to see nice progression in tests which I have so I think I'll just temp now:) xxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? 

I got my bfp yesterday and according to lmp should be due October 23rd. :happydance:

Both OH and I are 23 and this is our first. We had an early loss in December so I'm a little scared of being pregnant again. But we're planning on booking in an early scan at around 7weeks. 

Now I'm going to sit and read through all the pages I've missed. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girly, welcome to our group. Hope this is your stcky bean!

How is everyone thos morning?

Afm: I've been silly and took another digi this morning. After showing last week 3+ weeks, it showed 2-3 this morning. I am gutted and I shouldn't have done. I am trying to reassure myself that my temp was quite high when I woke up, but I am really angry with myself!
I will probably test again at lunch time (3+ was taken at lunch time and today was fmu). 
Can't wait for my appt on wed! Can't come soon enough!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure it was just fmu, I bet when you take another one later it will be 3+, I've never used fmu for any of my tests, I always test in the evening and stick to the same time and the same 3 hour hold so I get consistent results:) I've been so rough last two days, I think the ms is kicking in now which is good but I feel so rubbish, I'm thankful for any increase in symptoms, my boobs remain unbearably sore too, guess it's all good! Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx oasis. Just POAS, and it still says 2-3. What's more it took ages to show up whereas last week, it showed up in a matter of second. Not really hopeful now :(
Maybe it's a glitch. 
I defo ask for a scan on wednesday.


----------



## Oasis717

That's really odd, do you think something could be wrong with the tests, sometimes even if you drink lots the night before your wee is dilute the next day as well. I know hcg levels start dropping at some point but I think that's further along. More likely to be more diluted wee or the tests, I know it's easy to say don't worry but I really don't think these tests are the be all and end all they're just a guide, ask for a blood test hunni, it's the best way xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'll ask for everything: blood test, scan, and a fast forward in 9 months time. 
Thank you for your kind words. I hope I am just being silly. 
I know you're right and they're just a guidance, but they're all I've got atm. Tbh I think after a mc, it should be a routine procedure to get some 48hrs blood tests done. 

Anyway, glad your ms is starting to kick in!! :D happy MS!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly hunni I now where you're comin from but I wouldn't 100% go by those conceptions indicators, I read on google that 10 week pregnant women were getting 1-2 and scans had revealed healthy babies, I carried on testing until I reached the end, ics as dark as control, other tests darker than control and a 3+ on digi and that's where I'm gunna stop, I know what you mean about it being all we have, I hear you hun I really do, but don't forget that really these tests are only designed to tell us if we are pregnant or not and not whether the pregnancy is healthy or not. I know its really hard not to worry but remember a blood test is the only definitive way of measuring hcg. You're gunna be just fine hunni xxxxx


----------



## grace10209

ummi, im sorry you are having issues with the tests and I totally can relate, I would be bothered as well.:hugs:

IM SURE, like oasis said that its nothing. :thumbup: 

A woman on another board told me once you get your bfp to STOP temping and STOP poas, she said temps can vary after bfp and if it goes down, you will freak out (which for me, is true), she also said that ANYTHING can happen with pregnancy tests and if they are lighter or dont show up as you would expect, you will freak out (which for me, is true also). 

I dont know if stopping these things would be good for you or not but I have stopped, its helping keep me SOMEWHAT sane. And I do mean, somewhat.:haha:

Wouldn't it be nice if we just could SEE inside there so we know whats going on. I mean they have to invent something to help us with this first trimester stuff. LOL


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I had to laugh I only said to dh last week now if I could just see inside and what was going on!! If only, can you imagine, home scanning machines:- ) I totally agree (says she that has stopped testing but not temping) that really, in an ideal world we would not poas or temp anymore as there are bound to be temp dips (had a couple slight dips before rising again, once I'd panicked of course) and any number of reasons why tests differ. But it's not an ideal world as well we know, it stands to reason that those things that comfort us will also cause us to worry, if only we could all just KNOW everything would be ok xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies. 
That does make me feel better. 
Yeah, like we should get some special glasses or something! Lol!
It's crazy how having had a miscarriage can make you paranoid afterwards!! Last bfp (the mc one) I did stop temping right away, and testing after 3 tests. I have to be more sensible!


----------



## Oasis717

Awww ummi I know exactly how you feel, losses change everything, it's a fine line between checking and obssessing over things and making them bigger than they are, but we can't help how our losses have affected us, at least we're all the same! Well dh just made me my fav dinner as I've felt so bad today and just the smell alone made me ill, when I tried to eat it I gagged. Never thought I'd be pleased at that lol xxxx


----------



## Girly922

If it helps there is sites and posts on here that talk about getting lighter lines as the pregnancy progresses. I can't remember what it's called. It normally happens as you're coming up to 6 weeks. It's to do with the levels in your pee getting so high hpt's can't detect it very well. So lines will begin to fade. Or in your case, tell you you are fewer weeks than you are. If you dilute your pee slightly it may say 3+ again. 

Hope this helps. :thumbup:

And thanks for the kind welcome.


----------



## Oasis717

Girly922 said:


> If it helps there is sites and posts on here that talk about getting lighter lines as the pregnancy progresses. I can't remember what it's called. It normally happens as you're coming up to 6 weeks. It's to do with the levels in your pee getting so high hpt's can't detect it very well. So lines will begin to fade. Or in your case, tell you you are fewer weeks than you are. If you dilute your pee slightly it may say 3+ again.
> 
> Hope this helps. :thumbup:
> 
> And thanks for the kind welcome.

Of course I completely forgot about that, it's called the hook effect! It's when levels get so high the tests don't function properly, well done for that hunni hopefully that will make ummi feel much better:) you're supposed to do 50% wee 50% water and then test, I saw some pics on here once, first test with all pee was faint line, second test diluted was blazing positive!! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

That's it!! Totally couldn't remember what it was called but I remember looking it up for a friend last year. Crazy the way it works. And to think how much it can make us worry. Especially when you've previously had a loss.


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe I forgot about it, I'm so glad you posted, hopefully when ummi reads this it will help loads xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Baby brain's obviously kicking in!! :rofl:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? Welcome to the forum to girly and goddess (hope I've not missed anyone). It's a great forum, everyone is really lovely!

Sorry I've been away a few days, I keep meaning to post, but I have been feeling soooo sick, I couldn't keep my breakfast down this morning, and ridiculously tired, I could have curled up and gone to sleep in the toilets at work today lol. Though I wouldn't change it! I just wish I didn't have to work at the moment lol.

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol girly I think it most definitely is!!! Xxx
Hi dreamer, I know how you feel, absolutely exhausted today xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Hi dreamer, I know how you feel, absolutely exhausted today xxx

Thank you - the crazy thing is how early I wake up each morning! It makes no sense lol


----------



## Girly922

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi dreamer, I know how you feel, absolutely exhausted today xxx
> 
> Thank you - the crazy thing is how early I wake up each morning! It makes no sense lolClick to expand...

I know this feeling but I only wake up so early because I'm desperate for a pee. I just can't get back to sleep after. And then I'm absolutely exhausted by about lunch time!! :haha:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi dreamer, I know how you feel, absolutely exhausted today xxx
> 
> Thank you - the crazy thing is how early I wake up each morning! It makes no sense lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know this feeling but I only wake up so early because I'm desperate for a pee. I just can't get back to sleep after. And then I'm absolutely exhausted by about lunch time!! :haha:Click to expand...

Soooo true!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx soo much ladies! I may as well try that. I've googled a bit about digis going backwards and apparently it does happen quite often. It puts my mind *a bit* at rest until Wednesday. I'll check a bit more in the hook effect. 
Actually it's funny cause with ds1 after.2 yrs ttc, I didn't know I was PG until 8-9 Weeks but the test line was soo faint. He's 10 yo now, but I always wonderEd why. I know hcg is supposed to go down after 9 Weeks, but for me it's too early for that yet. And I'm sure of my O date.

Sorry that Ms is that bad, though a good sign it's never easy. Hope it goes away soon and you can all enjoy your pregnancy.

And thx for the support.
xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Same for me about being exhausted. Wake up early for a wee toi,, then get everyone ready fir homeschool and by lunchtime I'm on my knees!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure it's that ummi. I wish I'd remembered earlier but girly is right and I remember also reading if you're testing too far along you may not get an accurate result. So it must be true, you got your 3+ days before me so your hcg must be quite high, I'm sure that's it xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx hun!
I actually found this while googling the hook effect
https://www.pregnancylab.net/2011/05/false-negative-pregnancy-tests.html

I feel much better. But I'll still harrass my gp for a scan! Lol!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's fantastic news Oasis!! So happy for you! You can relax a bit now!! 
xxx

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) couple weeks then scan. Xxx


----------



## feistymomma

Hello everyone! I am joining the party! I am due on October 17th, but will be induced around the 2nd. I am so nervous. I am a paranoid mess, and freak out over every little pain. I am hoping that in a few weeks things will be better! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx

That's brilliant news!! Well-done!! :happydance:

I'm having a scan Sunday at (7+1) - I can't wait!! But also terrified. I'll be a nervous wreck by the weekend! I didn't get to have a scan last time until I was bleeding heavily, will never forget looking at the screen and just nothing there.... :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer, and I know I'm gunna be a mess before mine, I never had one with the first loss as I'd had no previous problems, I lost the baby two weeks before my first scan, I'll never forget the early scan for second loss either, just an empty sac so I know exactly how you feel. I'm gunna be exactly the same as you. I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to hear your good news after.xxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx

Wahoo! :happydance: They're some fantastic numbers!!



feistymomma said:


> Hello everyone! I am joining the party! I am due on October 17th, but will be induced around the 2nd. I am so nervous. I am a paranoid mess, and freak out over every little pain. I am hoping that in a few weeks things will be better! Best of luck to everyone!

Congrats on your bfp and welcome! I think it's normal to worry at the moment. I keep worrying about pains I'm getting that I don't remember getting last time. :dohh:



Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx
> 
> That's brilliant news!! Well-done!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm having a scan Sunday at (7+1) - I can't wait!! But also terrified. I'll be a nervous wreck by the weekend! I didn't get to have a scan last time until I was bleeding heavily, will never forget looking at the screen and just nothing there.... :cry:Click to expand...

Can't wait to see your scan!! I've booked mine for march 9th. I should be around 7+3 by then. I didn't even get as far as the scan last time. I had to go for one at the EPU 5 days after the m/c to see if everything had passed and it was the worst thing in the world to see that empty screen. It didn't help that the midwife was a b*tch! :haha:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks dreamer, and I know I'm gunna be a mess before mine, I never had one with the first loss as I'd had no previous problems, I lost the baby two weeks before my first scan, I'll never forget the early scan for second loss either, just an empty sac so I know exactly how you feel. I'm gunna be exactly the same as you. I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to hear your good news after.xxxxxx

Thank you thats really kind and for sharing, it helps knowing others are going through the same stuff. Helps taking it a day at a time too, and everyday I am so thankful to still be pregnant, but i thought it would get easier as you get a little further on, but i wonder if it's actually harder because you want it even more! Hoping it will be less stressful after the scan, kind of like betas settles you, and all the time nearer to that elusive second trimester! xxxxxx :hugs: to all! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girlyxxxx Dreamer it helps me loads to know I'm not alone, I've got a fantastic dh but it makes all the difference to have you lovely ladies that understand too xxxxx


----------



## babydoodle

Hello ladies, im just 'stopping by' to say hello. I am 4 days late and scared to test...i know that totally sounds crazy...congratulations to everybody i hope i am joining this thread very very soon..i hope to test tomorrow or Thursday..i am feeling crampy?? Anyone else having cramps???


----------



## dueinMay

Anyone else feel like they are having a loss of symptoms?


----------



## Oasis717

Due I'm not weeing anywhere near what I was, it was like every 20 mins it was a joke, but that seems to have settled down now. I have started feeling sick last two days though and boobs continue to be very painful xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

babydoodle said:


> Hello ladies, im just 'stopping by' to say hello. I am 4 days late and scared to test...i know that totally sounds crazy...congratulations to everybody i hope i am joining this thread very very soon..i hope to test tomorrow or Thursday..i am feeling crampy?? Anyone else having cramps???

Hi hunni, it's not crazy! I was testing at 4dpo lol but I was still scared to get a bfn. I had cramps for two days 6 days after ovulation and I got my bfp 7 dpo xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you girly :hugs: and welcome feistymomma!

dueinmay I think everyone worries about loosing symptoms too -I've been feeling quite sick, so if I feel less sick I worry, but I think it's normal and your body just gets more used to the hormones and you don't notice it as much because it feels normal...... 

Babydoodle - good luck testing!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I agree, tonight I could eat my dinner (apart from the baked beans lol) but last night I was gagging on my dinner and couldn't eat it, it's gunna make us worry I think xxx


----------



## dueinMay

I'm sure you girls are right. I just can't stop the constant worrying.


----------



## Dreamer2013

I would worry if I wasn't worried lol. So don't beat yourself up about it, but i guess we need to try and keep it in proportion xxx


----------



## Oasis717

It is hard not to worry, I manage to keep a lid on it most of the time but the worries still end up creeping in sometimes, any loss or change of symptoms is bound to make us wonder xxx


----------



## mizcee18

hi all,

as far as my lmp goes im due on october 5th, but i have a strong feeling i o'd late. 
i started spotting yesterday, and by evening was a nervous wreck so i went in to the er and had my hcg levels checked and an u/s done. my hcg level is around 14000 and the doctor said that is right for someone who is around 7 wks (which i know is not possible im that far along) but the u/s showed i am 5.5 wks which is much more accurate according to what i was calculating, the doc was concerned because there was a sac but couldnt see anything on the inside, he says he should have been able to see a little something, but ive read so much on here about people who only saw empty sacs at 5 wks. 
anyways i go in tomarrow for another htg test and then go from there. im sooooo very concerned. :/


----------



## Jaymelynn

I am with all you ladies. Every loss or change in symptoms makes me worry. I try to keep my mind busy, so I do not worry too much, but it is difficult. I have my first scan tomorrow. I thought I would be super excited, but instead I am really nervous. But we will all find a way to stay positive.


----------



## goddess25

bleeding finally stopped so it lasted for 6 days. Todays HCG @ 6w2d was 30,245. Have a repeat scan on Thursday fingers crossed its ok.


----------



## dueinMay

goddess25 said:


> bleeding finally stopped so it lasted for 6 days. Todays HCG @ 6w2d was 30,245. Have a repeat scan on Thursday fingers crossed its ok.

Saying prayers for you goddess :hugs:


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn said:


> I am with all you ladies. Every loss or change in symptoms makes me worry. I try to keep my mind busy, so I do not worry too much, but it is difficult. I have my first scan tomorrow. I thought I would be super excited, but instead I am really nervous. But we will all find a way to stay positive.

Can't wait to hear how your scan went. I go for my first scan tomorrow, I will be 6 weeks 3 days and I am wondering if we will be able to see the heart beat? Keep us posted!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Joanne: your numbers look good. I really hope they'll keep increasing!

Jaymelyyn: GL w/ your scan! And you too Due!

I'm seeing my gp this afternoon. 3 more hours to go! I hope i won't have to beg for a scan!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck with your scans ladies, can't wait to hear all the good news:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I dont have any more requisitions for Betas. Was just doing 3 x serial tests to make sure they were going up. I am happy with that TBH. I think i just have to be patient now and hope for the best.


----------



## babydoodle

Thanks Dreamer and Oasis...i will work up thenerve to test soon...and then i will update!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Come on babydoodle! Test! Lol!!

Ok, so I went to my gp and... No scan for me :( i kind of expected it though. According to them, mc is so common that they couldn't send every woman for an early scan. 

She did tell me however that she's using my lmp for dating puspise and because according to it I'm supposed to be 11 weeks, the mw would see me quicker (I didn't tell her I knew my O date, just the I was not sure and I *might* be less than that. I didn't lie! ^_^ lol)
So private scan it will be! Gonna call them tomo!


----------



## Oasis717

What a joke ummi, when I had my first recent loss last June the consultant that performed my d & c told me to ask my doc for an early scan next time, she wouldn't have if I hadn't said the consultant said to, I think after just one loss you should be entitled to an early scan, just because you've had one loss not two or three doesn't make it any less heartbreaking or nervewracking next pregnancy. I'm really sorry you have to go private, we pay enough taxes, it's a disgrace, rant over lol xxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Nowhere seems to want to send you for an early scan though. Even if you beg and plead. Lol. We've booked a private one because I know there's no way in hell they'd send me for one. And to be honest, the hospital that I'd have to go to is awful. It's where I went for my scan after my m/c, they got my name wrong, then my address, and then my GP!! Took 45 minutes just to figure out which patient I was! They'd even put my notes in some other poor girls file! 
I'm a nurse so I know mistakes can happen but I was absolutely disgusted with that. They weren't at all supportive. I know they deal with it every day, but I don't!! They just age me a leaflet and that was it. I will never be going back there!!! 

Rant over. :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol we're having a good rant tonight:) I'm so sorry you had that experience girly, its bad enough having to go through something as awful as that without being treated that way. I was lucky my doctor is rubbish but the ward I mc on and the epau where I had my subsequent mc diagnosed was amazing, I know that's not the case everywhere though xxxxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

The thing is a&e were great. It was just the EPU that was a complete joke. I knew before that that I didn't want to deliver there though. I am pretty much right in the middle of two hospitals and I want the other one. It's just opened up a new midwife-led birthing suite with 4 birthing pools and an active birthing room. Now THAT'S where I want to have my baby! Lol. 

A rant is needed sometimes. Lol. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly what you mean, the midwife that was looking after me when I was induced with ds 4 made it a horrific experience for me, I was only supposed to push for an hour due to past problems and she made me push for four hours, she threatened me with a cesarean, took my gas and air away which was the only pain relief I'd been given because according to her I wasn't pushing properly. I was in so much pain I was begging for help, eventually they called someone to give me an epidural but he was really awful to me saying why do you want an epidural when your 10 cm dilated, he was really rough giving me the epidural and I later found out he gave me the wrong kind of block. Only when my son became very distressed and his heart rate was dropping did they call a doctor. She was like my saviour, she was furious, turned out my son was the wrong way and stuck fast, because of this my already more painful induced labour was agonising as I had no relief between contractions, I was rushed to theatre, given the right total block and my son was born via forceps. The whole thing was horrendous, that midwife still works at the hospital, if I get her i'll request another midwife xxxx


----------



## Girly922

That's awful!! And even worse that she's still working there. I'm going to be awful, I just know it. I can be quite demanding if I don't believe patients are receiving good enough care. If I can be that bad to work with I must be awful as a patient. Lol. 

I hate how pushy some of the midwives are too. Aren't they supposed to be caring?! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know! Supposed to be, the thing is your so vulnerable in labour and the pain makes it worse I was literally begging her student midwife to help me when she went out. In hindsight I should of asked for another midwife but I was in too much of a state, that won't be happening next time but watch my luck and I get her again! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

One of my colleagues makes me laugh. She had horrendous labours with both her girls. Needed assisted delivery for both. With her second, she knew she was getting to the point where she would need an assisted delivery again. In so much pain she got her credit card out and begged them for a c-section. Saying they could charge her whatever amount, just to do it. Needless to sa they wouldn't. But I have to laugh so much!! She was told all through her pregnancy by her midwife that she wasn't allowed an elective cs. Even after the trauma of her first delivery. But that was 4 years ago now.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bless her!!! That part of its so funny, her credit card, lol. But that's terrible she's not allowed a c section after what she's been through xx


----------



## Girly922

It was before they gave you the choic, she was in London at the time. But they said it wasn't reason enough to warrant an elective cs. I think the rules changed not long after she had her youngest. 

I still laugh at that!!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha it's a good one that's for sure, I've seen some funny things on One Born Every Minute but that's gotta be the best one xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I kind of expected it anyway, so not too surprised. 

Feels good to have a rant, doesn't it?

Tbh, I couldn't praise more the midwives at the hospital I go too. 
My experience at the epu was just cold I'd say. I was lucky to have a good gp (despite not sending me for a scan) who listened to me and knew how to say the right words. 


Girly: [email protected] your friend and her credit card!


----------



## goddess25

They can be pretty cold at times. Have never seen OBEM. Realky want to though.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Hearing all your UK healthcare stories scare me for government run healthcare! I guess it is nice that you have an option to have private scans, but the extra expense is ridiculous. 
I had my first scan and doctor appointment today. The technician was wonderful and explained what she saw, which some do not. She showed me the heartbeat on the screen! They took more blood and urine. Then I went in to see my doctor and she seemed clueless about everything. She stated that she was not able to see the scan on the computer yet, but she called the sonographer who said everything "looked good." She did not even give me a due date!! I had to remind her that my cycles were wacky and I wanted to know if the measurements were where they should be. Only after that she promised to call me tomorrow with more details about the scan. I cannot believe how she was pretty much like "all is good see you in a month." I am hoping she was just having a bad day because I really would hate to have to shop for a new doctor now. On the plus side she put in orders to get another scan in two weeks that I can schedule if it would ease my nerves. Of course I scheduled that before I left. I am trying to focus on almost being 7 weeks and seeing a heartbeat.
I cannot wait to hear more positive doctor appointments from everyone!


----------



## Jaymelynn

goddess25 said:


> bleeding finally stopped so it lasted for 6 days. Todays HCG @ 6w2d was 30,245. Have a repeat scan on Thursday fingers crossed its ok.

Good luck tomorrow! Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn said:


> Hearing all your UK healthcare stories scare me for government run healthcare! I guess it is nice that you have an option to have private scans, but the extra expense is ridiculous.
> I had my first scan and doctor appointment today. The technician was wonderful and explained what she saw, which some do not. She showed me the heartbeat on the screen! They took more blood and urine. Then I went in to see my doctor and she seemed clueless about everything. She stated that she was not able to see the scan on the computer yet, but she called the sonographer who said everything "looked good." She did not even give me a due date!! I had to remind her that my cycles were wacky and I wanted to know if the measurements were where they should be. Only after that she promised to call me tomorrow with more details about the scan. I cannot believe how she was pretty much like "all is good see you in a month." I am hoping she was just having a bad day because I really would hate to have to shop for a new doctor now. On the plus side she put in orders to get another scan in two weeks that I can schedule if it would ease my nerves. Of course I scheduled that before I left. I am trying to focus on almost being 7 weeks and seeing a heartbeat.
> I cannot wait to hear more positive doctor appointments from everyone!

That is wonderful!!


----------



## dueinMay

I had my scan today, they couldn't see anything, NOTHING. I am crushed. They drew more blood and I go back in two weeks but I am not hopeful at this point.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh due I'm so so very sorry xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am so very sorry to hear that Due. I hope there is something there in a few weeks. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Due! I am so very sorry :'(
Tons of hugs your way hun xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Thank you everyone. I was so certain of my dates that I just feel like there is no hope.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due I am so so sorry - that's truly awful - how far along do you think you are? What did they say? Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Dreamer2013 said:


> Due I am so so sorry - that's truly awful - how far along do you think you are? What did they say? Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you xxx


Thanks dreamer. According to my dates I thought I was 6 weeks 3 days today. I just got my lab results and my hCG is at 62,049 and my progesterone is at 28. Am I wrong or are those good numbers? I am waiting for my doctors office to call to see what they have to say.


----------



## Oasis717

The range for 6 weeks 3 days is 19,910 to 43,220 due, so your numbers are excellent, was the sonographer experienced? Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

dueinMay said:


> Dreamer2013 said:
> 
> 
> Due I am so so sorry - that's truly awful - how far along do you think you are? What did they say? Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks dreamer. According to my dates I thought I was 6 weeks 3 days today. I just got my lab results and my hCG is at 62,049 and my progesterone is at 28. Am I wrong or are those good numbers? I am waiting for my doctors office to call to see what they have to say.Click to expand...

 I don't know to be honest - but they look good to me! I would be worried too, but I think it can be a bit hit and miss to see much before 7 weeks. I am having an early scan with baby bond at 7+1 as when I spoke to them they don't do scans before that as you can't see much before 7 weeks.... She said literally every day on makes such a difference at this stage and when I looked on the Internet there were lots of people who said they saw something but just as many who didn't at around 6 weeks. Also I am fairly sure of my dates, but I also think it's far from an exact science so just a couple of days could make all the difference. As I said I would be really scared (and am before my scan!) but don't loose hope xxx


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Due , thinking positive thoughts for you..

:flower: to all..been taking my mind off the boards in a hope to sail through to 12 weeks but it's not easy! Luckily got a follow up next Friday and it can't come soon enough.

How are you all feeling? I have to admit I feel sick as a dog, am not physically ill but constantly nauseous and have zero energy..anyone got any tips to fight this otherwise I will be hibernating this weekend in bed and I feel so bad and lazy..


----------



## Girly922

Due - stay positive hun, I know it's hard but it's so difficult to see something early on and your numbers look fantastic! 

Dreamer - let me know how your scan goes, I've got one booked with them for 7+3. Still a little way off yet but I can't wait!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Girly, mine is on Sunday - I'm counting down the minutes lol

Pat - I have been feeling quite sick too, I was throwing up most mornings and some evenings! I have found that just having a piece of toast and getting up slowly has stopped me being sick in the mornings, and for feeling sick eating little and often helps. I also tried ginger tea and although I didn't think much of the taste I must admit it stopped me feeling as queasy! Ginger snap biscuits are good too xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Just on a train back from a meeting in London so thought I'd have a rant Lol. There are no seats.... So I'm sat on the floor - not good when you already feel sick lol. But not like i feel like i can ask anyone for their seat either. Ok feel better for sharing lol. How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear dreamer that's not good, hope you're ok, I have just been in my docs and they told me they've been trying to ring me about my blood test results, the male doc said no action required but apparently the female doc wants to talk to me about them so now I'm worried, the receptionist said blood results come back in red if there is a problem and none of them are in red so she doesn't understand either, am waiting for the doc to ring the practice as she's at a different practice tonight, I can't go all weekend not knowing:( xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Goodness me, talk about panic me for nothing, my doctor wanted to know how many weeks I was when I had the blood test so she knew if my hcg numbers were ok, she only had to look at the blood request form to find my lmp! Anyway she was happy with the numbers and I'm quite glad I spoke to.her as she's writing to a consultant about me to see if they will keep a closer eye on me and also sending off for an early scan for me, meaning I don't have to make an app to go and see her, she surprised me as she actually seemed bothered about me! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis, I'm fine, just frustrating when you are not feeling your best anyway, I could have curled up there to be honest lol :sleep: 

It's awful that they worried you like the, but I guess alls well that ends well and great that you have a supportive doctor! Fx'd for an early scan xx

It's a Friday night and I am already in my (comfy) pjs lol.

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, me too, just had a nice shower and in my pj's already:) dh is doing dinner so I can relax for a bit. I'm hoping I might get a scan before 8 weeks now as she's sending off the form now, this mild nausea which comes and goes has me worried. I know with my healthy pregnancies I had severe nausea which started around 6 weeks ish but I can't remember exactly when. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my blighted ovum, I dunno, I wish I'd just get very ill:( xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks hunni, me too, just had a nice shower and in my pj's already:) dh is doing dinner so I can relax for a bit. I'm hoping I might get a scan before 8 weeks now as she's sending off the form now, this mild nausea which comes and goes has me worried. I know with my healthy pregnancies I had severe nausea which started around 6 weeks ish but I can't remember exactly when. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my blighted ovum, I dunno, I wish I'd just get very ill:( xxxxx

It's impossible not to worry and I am exactly the same. But I have friends with healthy babies who never had sickness, and even for one person I think every pregnancy is different! Your numbers are great and you're still around 6 weeks so you might feel really sick any day now :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I really hope so xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Due your numbers sound really good to me, they are higher than the average HcG for your dates. Do you have another scan booked?

Had my scan yesterday at 6+4 and thankfully the bleeding proved to be nothing for the moment, there was a tiny embryo there with heartbeat but it was super small. The sonographer was struggling to capture the heartbeat to count.

I am also in my warm PJS in bed with my electric blanket on and its 9pm on a \Friday night.

Dreamer hope your ok, nothing worse than sitting on the floor of public transit I did that a bunch of times while pregnant with both kids...on the sky train and bus.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Dreamer you had such an awful experience on public transport. Hope you got some rest since yesterday. 

Due: I too think your numbers are good. That's quite odd. Hope you have you answer soon.

Afm: ds2 broke his elbow yesterday while playing at a soft play. We spent all the afternoon in the A&E, thankfully dh arrived just in time for the x-ray because I couldn't go with him. Thank God he's Ok now with his brand new cast!!


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry to hear that ummi, hope he's ok and not in any pain xxxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Dreamer, I'll stock on the ginger snaps, I've been having lemon and ginger tea but even the taste of that is beginning to be a bit icky!

Btw DH said he's going to buy me a Baby on Board badge if everything looks on track at 12 weeks, I know it's hard asking people to get off their seat but you deserve it later on in pregnancy I think!

Ummi - ouch hugs to your little one!


----------



## goddess25

Trust me nothing makes a difference... I was commuting by transit both previous pregnancies till about 36 weeks, obviously very very pregnant. It was rare for anyone to offer me a seat and I regularly stood on the bus and on the train home. The people that did offer me seats were people that should not have been doing that like elderly with walkers and sticks, a man with a broken leg once and mums with children.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

100% woth you on that one Joanne. Happenned the same to me when I was pg with ds2. Once I was waiting for the bus and loads of teenagers at the bus stop, they were not letting me get through to get in the bus, i fell on the pavement, i was 8 months pg. needless to say I had the scare of my life, baby stopped moving, I went straight to the maternity, and baby finally decided to move again. 
From then on I don't hesitate a single second to ask for a seat! 
I dont know why but people tend to leave their seat more when you've a kid in your arms. Maybe because they start screaming "mum, I'm tired I want to siiiiiiiit!!!!"


----------



## Oasis717

Thought you might find this interesting ummi, it would seem that past 6 weeks the hcg does become too much for the tests, I took two ics this morning with fmu, the top test is 100% urine, the bottom test is diluted 50% with water, how interesting:) The top is clearly lighter than the control whilst the bottom is slightly darker, and I've found these particular tests don't go much darker than control:) The hook effect really is true xx
 



Attached Files:







1361099557-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dueinMay

Well ladies it doesn't look like I will be welcoming an October rainbow baby. I've been spotting since Friday and it just keeps getting heavier. My heart is broken again. Best of luck to all of you!! xx


----------



## Oasis717

dueinMay said:


> Well ladies it doesn't look like I will be welcoming an October rainbow baby. I've been spotting since Friday and it just keeps getting heavier. My heart is broken again. Best of luck to all of you!! xx

I'm so so sorry due, I really am xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am so sorry Due. :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due, I am so so sorry to hear that, thinking of you :hugs: I am sure you are heartbroken, and you need to let yourself grieve properly but don't loose hope, there are ladies on here who are proof of that. Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Due: I am so so sorry :'( *hugs*


Thx Oasis. Tbh, atm I am trying not to think to much about it (and I don't have any ic's left to try the hook effect, otherwise I would have done), dh wants me to wait a bit more before having a scan. So waiting I am!


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi you were ahead of me getting a 3+ on a digi so I'm really sure that your hcg reached too high for the tests before mine:) Just goes to show that once it reaches a certain level it's too much for the test, no wonder 10 week pregnant women were getting 1-2 on digis, all makes sense now xxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies 

I had my scan today - I'll try post up a pic later! They dated me at around 7 week and said all was healthy and I saw the heartbeat! Was awful to start with though as she said all was normal but I was much earlier - about 4 weeks as there was just a yolk sack. This panicked me as I had got a positive on a test 4 weeks ago, so not possible! The baby was hiding though and appeared on the screen when she did an internal scan. Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news Dreamer!! So happy for you!!! You can relax a bit now! xxx


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: so so sorry to hear that Due


----------



## PatTabs

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today - I'll try post up a pic later! They dated me at around 7 week and said all was healthy and I saw the heartbeat! Was awful to start with though as she said all was normal but I was much earlier - about 4 weeks as there was just a yolk sack. This panicked me as I had got a positive on a test 4 weeks ago, so not possible! The baby was hiding though and appeared on the screen when she did an internal scan. Xxxx

:thumbup: fab news Hun! Am counting down the days til my scan on Friday and thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic news Dreamer, I'm so very happy for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had my scan today - I'll try post up a pic later! They dated me at around 7 week and said all was healthy and I saw the heartbeat! Was awful to start with though as she said all was normal but I was much earlier - about 4 weeks as there was just a yolk sack. This panicked me as I had got a positive on a test 4 weeks ago, so not possible! The baby was hiding though and appeared on the screen when she did an internal scan. Xxxx

That's amazing hun! I cannot wait until my scan, got another 3 weeks to go yet.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you, being cautious, but feeling really excited and relieved! I was physically shaking when we went in there lol. Think we might schedule another one around 9.5 weeks as not sure when we lost our little one last time, but one of the doctors at the time mentioned 9 weeks so it seems significant to get past that point.
How is everyone? Sending lots of positive vibes! xxxx

P.s. tried uploading a pic but it won't let me from my mobile!


----------



## Girly922

I can completely understand that. We lost ours at 6w3d so have got our first scan at 7w3d. Figured then even if its showing a few days less we're still past that point. 

AFM - I can't believe how strong my sense of smell is already. It's really annoying OH as I'm complaining of every little smell and he can't smell any of them!! :haha:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> I can completely understand that. We lost ours at 6w3d so have got our first scan at 7w3d. Figured then even if its showing a few days less we're still past that point.
> 
> AFM - I can't believe how strong my sense of smell is already. It's really annoying OH as I'm complaining of every little smell and he can't smell any of them!! :haha:

Ha ha - yes me too and quite a few of them make me feel sick lol. DH chewing gum next to me is a no no lol. Xxx


----------



## Girly922

I'm getting most of my ms first thing and last thing at night. I have noticed I can't even roll over to face OH in the morning unless he has brushed his teeth otherwise all I can smell is morning breath which makes me want to hurl!! Lol. 

The worst one for me is if we're driving into the city you have to go past the sewerage works. Well I'm finding it really strong and smelling just like tinned dog food. :sick: OH reckons there's no smell there!! But I've now smelt it two evenings in a row. Not good. Lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just saw this on bbc news:

** Pandas 'may be ready to mate soon' **
Edinburgh Zoo's most famous residents may be getting ready to mate - a few weeks earlier than last year.
< https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-21490952 >

Baby dust for the pandas! I hope they get their :bfp: very soon! 
Thought it was too cute not to share!!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats dreamer...its amazing the difference when they do these internal scans.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due - how are you today honey? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Just saw this on bbc news:
> 
> ** Pandas 'may be ready to mate soon' **
> Edinburgh Zoo's most famous residents may be getting ready to mate - a few weeks earlier than last year.
> < https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-21490952 >
> 
> Baby dust for the pandas! I hope they get their :bfp: very soon!
> Thought it was too cute not to share!!

Ha ha - yes. Apparently according to google pandas are pregnant on average 135 days! Lol


----------



## goddess25

I wouldnt mind that gestation.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - scan pics..... I hope you don't mind me sharing, I am just so excited..... <3<3<3
 



Attached Files:







peanut.JPG
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 8









peanut1.JPG
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Awww fantastic pics, I'm so very happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Oh dreamer! They're amazing!! 

My back is really killing me today. :( So glad for a day off tomorrow, hopefully I can rest up and relax.


----------



## Oasis717

Feeling you there girly, cleaned the bathroom today and on my hands and knees cleaning the floor and toilet is not good for my back! Had keep sitting down between, feel so exhausted all the time, I wish everything wasn't such an effort, enjoy your day off tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Girly xxx

Have a lovely day off tomorrow! I'm very jealous lol. I'm Lucky that I haven't had any backache but been feeling really sick today, and cuddling the toilet this morning and again this evening! Feeling sick and hungry at the same time - is confusing lol.

Xxx


----------



## Girly922

It's such a pain, I haven't told anyone at work so they're giving me just as much as normal and I'm now really starting to struggle. But then, after last time I really don't want to tell them. Not yet. 

Take it easy oasis. And thank you!! I think I'm going to have a day of very little. Just need to pop to sainsburys to get some shopping and some new bedding for my mum. Shouldn't be too stressful?! Lol.


----------



## Girly922

Dreamer2013 said:


> Thanks Girly xxx
> 
> Have a lovely day off tomorrow! I'm very jealous lol. I'm Lucky that I haven't had any backache but been feeling really sick today, and cuddling the toilet this morning and again this evening! Feeling sick and hungry at the same time - is confusing lol.
> 
> Xxx

Oh that's not nice. :hugs: I'm only nauseaus in the morning and last thing at night. The rest of the day I get by okay, until I eat. Everytime I eat it turns my stomach. I'm not evening getting hunger pains. Just sick if I eat. Talk about being difficult!! Lol

I hope it eases up on you though, it's no fun. Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> It's such a pain, I haven't told anyone at work so they're giving me just as much as normal and I'm now really starting to struggle. But then, after last time I really don't want to tell them. Not yet.
> 
> Take it easy oasis. And thank you!! I think I'm going to have a day of very little. Just need to pop to sainsburys to get some shopping and some new bedding for my mum. Shouldn't be too stressful?! Lol.

What kind of work do you do? I'm the same and my manager has asked me to go to St. Andrews in June to give a presentation, I guess I could and will probably still be able to fly then but I don't really want to go and I don't want to tell her why yet either lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yeh I was only feeling sick morning and night and when I eat too, but now it's more during the day too. I am also actually sick too which I didn't have last time, thankfully not in the day which I'm grateful for, but I have thrown up three times today at home! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

I'm a community nurse so lots of leg dressings and the like. Not light work at all. It's so difficult trying to get out of certain things without telling them why. We have high risk patients with hep C and I'm having to swap with people so I don't go in because I don't want to put bump at risk but I just can't tell them yet. :dohh:

Oh I hope the sickness gets better dreamer. Make sure you rest and get plenty of fluids down you. 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> I'm a community nurse so lots of leg dressings and the like. Not light work at all. It's so difficult trying to get out of certain things without telling them why. We have high risk patients with hep C and I'm having to swap with people so I don't go in because I don't want to put bump at risk but I just can't tell them yet. :dohh:
> 
> Oh I hope the sickness gets better dreamer. Make sure you rest and get plenty of fluids down you.
> 
> Xxx

Yeh that must be really hard! I work in an office so a lot less physical, but I find even that tiring. Thank you, I'm going to try and have an early night tonight. Have a fab day off! Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Enjoy your day off girly!!

I have been so sick too, especially yesterday. The only meal I could keep down was lunch, so that kept me going for the day, but I was in bed by 7.30, did not actually get to sleep until 4 am. Was feeling like crap this morning. My friend came around to see me, I must have looked awful cause she felt really sorry for me! Lol! She is the only one who knows. And today i had a fever, so I may ahve caught a virus or something. 
But yeah, on th whole I'm grateful for those symptoms too! And tbh, it feels less lonely being on here!

Oh and dreamer: loooove the pics!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny cause although my nausea is mild most of the time, my food aversions and cravings are really bad, there's not much I can manage to eat and my cravings seem to change all the time, it does still worry me a lot that I don't feel more sick, mostly in the aft and right after eating but I didn't have any cravings at all with the other pregnancies and the food aversions were no where near this bad but I guess there's still time to feel more sick xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I was worried the same when the sickness did not really kick in. You still got time. But anyway, the symptoms you've got are good enough!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ummi, I hope so, it's def different from any of my other pregnancies this time, my boobs are also still unbearably sore and have been for weeks, also this terrible taste in my mouth is probably my least fav, so I may not have bad sickness but I seem to have just about everything else lol. So you never know, guess I just have to remain hopeful xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Girly, in my experience as a RN its almost inevitable about telling before you should. I work in BMT and I had to tell my manager instantly when I was on the wards as we deal with shingles, hep b & c, chemo bla bla bla. Thankfully I am off the ward now and have a desk job so this time its a lot easier.

Having all day extreme nausea from the minute I wake till I get to sleep at night. I had this with both my kids. I had forgotten how hard this part is, its debilitating. I have only vomited a few times but I feel like doing it all day.


----------



## Girly922

I'm know I'm going to have to tell them soon but I want to wait until after my scan first. After last time, and the responses from them that I got I'm not sure it's worth the hassle right now. They didn't make any changes to my workload and they kept putting me in high risk patients. I'm hoping that once I've had my scan they'll have to be a bit more proactive.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> I'm know I'm going to have to tell them soon but I want to wait until after my scan first. After last time, and the responses from them that I got I'm not sure it's worth the hassle right now. They didn't make any changes to my workload and they kept putting me in high risk patients. I'm hoping that once I've had my scan they'll have to be a bit more proactive.

That's awful, don't they have a legal duty of care? Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Oh they do, they didn't get around to doing the risk assessment last time before I had the m/c. And that was bad because it started at work, one of the other girls rushed me to a&e and then I got questioned on why I didn't finish my workload. It was just awful. You're just a number at the end of the day. :( 

I think itll be different once I have a bump. They can't ignore it then!! Lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girly: what's wrong with those people?? If i were you I'd check my employment contract, because it's your right to be safe at work, for you and your baby. Good luck!

Afm: ***huge wikileak in the house*** ds2 came to me and said "yaya (that's how he calls ds1) told me you have a baby in yout tummy!!!" To what I just replied "oh really?" Then quickly change the subject. I should book my scan by friday, so I'll tell them the whole truth and nothing but the truth after that!


----------



## Oasis717

My ds 4 told me a couple weeks ago on the way home from pre school that I had a baby in my belly! I said not yet babe, he said he was going to make a wish for me to get a baby soon:) I just want get past 12 weeks this time before I tell him, he was so upset last time. He wants me to hurry up and get a new baby so he can teach them to play football, bless him xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh bless him! That's so cute!! That's exactly what I was planning on doing... Sometimes things don't go according to plan A, but I haven't found a plan B yet ^^


----------



## Girly922

Oasis717 said:


> My ds 4 told me a couple weeks ago on the way home from pre school that I had a baby in my belly! I said not yet babe, he said he was going to make a wish for me to get a baby soon:) I just want get past 12 weeks this time before I tell him, he was so upset last time. He wants me to hurry up and get a new baby so he can teach them to play football, bless him xxxx

That is just so cute!! Nearly made me cry. :blush:


----------



## Oasis717

Aww thanks ladies, I know, he's an absolute sweetheart he really is xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies - scan pics..... I hope you don't mind me sharing, I am just so excited..... <3<3<3

:happydance: so thrilled for you!!

Ummi - that panda story is too cute!

I am so ridiculously tired at the moment it's embarrassing, I only have an office job but do oncall overnight and am wondering if I can actually stop that soon, I have no idea if that's in my work contract! I doubt it somehow.


----------



## goddess25

I can understand wanting to wait.

Over here they do not have a duty to accommodate pregnancy in the health service, the only no nos were looking after shingles patients and some other infections..otherwise I came in regularly to the heaviest workload of post ICU transfers, with no mobility on resp isolation requiring a million chemo drugs that I was to administer. In the UK when I worked there pregnant ladies were automatically taken off chemo administration not here...its pretty bad. Its more of a you chose to get pregnant attitude you fit in with the workload and very little exceptions are made.


----------



## Girly922

That's got to be tough. It's different working out in the community to in the hospital. In the hospital the moment you tell them they take you off certain duties. Out here not so much. One of the girls in her previous pregnancy was still being made to go and see double heavy wet legs to bandage at 30weeks+ They were pretty pissed that there were 2 full time staff nurses going on mat leave at the same time. I still don't know how she got up from the floor!! Lol. 

They only thing they won't send you into is shingles patients. Once I tell them I will be fighting having to go into double ups to violent patients or houses where there's alcohol/drug abuse. Its just too volatile. 

I've got the maternity policy for some night time reading. Lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies, how's everyone today?

I finally got round to booking my scan for saturday. Needless to say I am terrified and excited at the same time!


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi, that's fantastic, I know I would feel the same, I've still heard nothing from my epau so I'm going to ring them today, I spent an awful 6.5 hours in A & E last night with a suspected dvt, luckily they think it's inflammation of the veins instead but it's very painful, I think we must have the worst emergency service going here, it was appalling, sitting in the same hard chair for 6.5 hours with my feet down which made the pain loads worse, I got sent to 3 different departments before finally sending me back to the first people that I was supposed to see. Oh well. Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi that's great! How far along will you be?

Oasis - that sounds horrendous! Are you OK?

Feeling exhausted today! I've been on a training course all this week and we had a slightly earlier finish to allow us to revise for an exam tomorrow so I thought a strategic nap would help - typically after struggling to keep my eyes open, now I'm home I can't sleep! Felt less sick today though, which was nice but hope nothing to worry about *must stop over analysing everything!*

How is everyone?

Xxxx


----------



## bobster

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join this thread. 

I am 6+1 today. I've had two previous chemicals last year and so very very anxious about this one.

I had a tiny bit of pink discharge earlier which made me sad :( Nothing since though so touch wood it was just a fluke. Rang my gp who is pretty useless I have to say but they won't do a scan yet as its too soon. 

Anyway I've read through this entire thread and you all seem very kind and supportive so it would be nice to join if that's ok?

I hope my peanuts ok :( Got to stay positive but finding it difficult.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'll be 7+1 dreamer. I'm just so glad I only have to wait one more day (PMA, I'm counting today as gone already). But tbh, I am preparing myself for every kind of ending... But hoping for the best!

Bobster: welcome on our thread. The more the merrier!! I hope your spotting is just nothing to worry about. x.


----------



## bobster

Thanks umm. I'm sure it will go well on saturday but I can understand your fears. I'm going to try and get a private scan in week 7. It's terrifying. Guess we have to keep positive though. I've been doing the dreaded Google searching- don't know why I insist on punishing myself by reading sad stories! Will keep my fingers crossed for u on saturday


----------



## Girly922

Welcome bobster! I hope this is your sticky bean, just as I hope its all of our sticky beans!!

Ummi - cant wait to hear how your scan goes!! I've got 2weeks until mine still. I just want time to fly by!! Lol. 

I had a clearblue digi left over so I thought I'd use it. Only managing to hold for an hour at most at the moment but still got my 3+!! So I'm happy!! Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Ummi that's great! How far along will you be?
> 
> Oasis - that sounds horrendous! Are you OK?
> 
> Feeling exhausted today! I've been on a training course all this week and we had a slightly earlier finish to allow us to revise for an exam tomorrow so I thought a strategic nap would help - typically after struggling to keep my eyes open, now I'm home I can't sleep! Felt less sick today though, which was nice but hope nothing to worry about *must stop over analysing everything!*
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Xxxx

Thanks hunni, its been really painful today but I'm ok, felt much more sick today for nearly the whole day so that was nice lol but comforting xxx


----------



## bobster

Oasis, I'm like you in that I have only felt a wee bit queasy here and there and it does concern me a bit. When you read threads about it though most of the women either start in week 6, 7 or 8 so hopefully yours is just starting. I hope mine starts too soon so I feel more pregnant. 

Girly congrats on your 3+ that's great news! Its lovely seeing the progression isn't it. I'm still testing a lot to give me peace of mind. I get free pregnancy tests at work (i'm a nurse too) so its too easy for a poas addict!


----------



## Girly922

I really don't need the reassurance of a bfp right now, I have enough symptoms! Lol. But I had ms right up until the day of my m/c last time so that's not really putting me at ease. 

My lines got a lot darker a lot quicker which did help some. And I've got a good feeling about this pregnancy, but I still need the confirmation from the scan. I think I might pick up a few tests from work tomorrow so I can test out the hook effect, if I can hold my pee that long! Lol


----------



## Oasis717

bobster said:


> Oasis, I'm like you in that I have only felt a wee bit queasy here and there and it does concern me a bit. When you read threads about it though most of the women either start in week 6, 7 or 8 so hopefully yours is just starting. I hope mine starts too soon so I feel more pregnant.
> 
> Girly congrats on your 3+ that's great news! Its lovely seeing the progression isn't it. I'm still testing a lot to give me peace of mind. I get free pregnancy tests at work (i'm a nurse too) so its too easy for a poas addict!

Thanks hunni, it still bothers me despite feeling a lot worse for most of today for the first time, it's only cause mine started in week 6 before, I must say a lot of people have told me they had really bad ms and still unfortunately suffered a loss, my dh keeps telling me every pregnancy is different, I've had no bleeding this time, no pain, and really bad food aversions to the point there's just a few foods I can tolerate, I can't even drink juice anymore it's just water and that's all I can manage, I never had that before, but having had severe nausea with my three healthy pregnancies I will prob continue to worry! I found out today my doctor sent my scan form to the wrong dept and I couldn't get hold if where it's been sent today, so annoyed! It's gunna slow everything up:( xxxxive stopped testing and temping now:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Girly922 said:


> I really don't need the reassurance of a bfp right now, I have enough symptoms! Lol. But I had ms right up until the day of my m/c last time so that's not really putting me at ease.
> 
> My lines got a lot darker a lot quicker which did help some. And I've got a good feeling about this pregnancy, but I still need the confirmation from the scan. I think I might pick up a few tests from work tomorrow so I can test out the hook effect, if I can hold my pee that long! Lol

When I was testing at the beginning of the week still with 100% wee my line was half as dark, with more than 50% diluted it was darker than the control! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure MS will kick in for us all.


----------



## PatTabs

Morning ladies,

Working from home today and just back from my scan, am so relieved and we saw a tiny flickering heartbeat. It was the best moment I have ever had. DH and still trying to stay calm, but I did not see this with either previous MCs and am praying it's a good sign.

:hugs: to you all waiting on your scans..not wanting to wish my life away but roll on 12 weeks..


----------



## Oasis717

So, so very pleased for your Pat, I really am, that's fantastic news xxx
Afm the hospital rang this morning and my scan is this Monday at 1.20, safe to say I'm absolutely terrified xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pat: that's fab!! So so pleased for you!! 

Oasis: I know it's so so so scary isn't it? I sm driving myself nuts! Yesterday I had a kind of breakdown, and took it on dh, then I cried a good part of the night. Why am I putting myself under so much pressure huh? Feeling ok today and going to have a nap. I need that PMA back!


----------



## goddess25

Its hard to find that PMA sometimes when you have had a loss. 

Congrats Pat. I feel the same had a scan last Thursday and saw a HB, despite lots of pregnancy symptoms you still worry. I have my NT scan booked for 2 April, roll on that time so i can make sure all is well.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies, its such a roller coaster of emotions isnt it? I had just seen this amazing heartbeat and not even an hour later am still checking when I wipe!! 

Do you think we will ever stop thinking the worst?

I so desperately want to tell everyone and be happy and enjoy this...!?


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> Pat: that's fab!! So so pleased for you!!
> 
> Oasis: I know it's so so so scary isn't it? I sm driving myself nuts! Yesterday I had a kind of breakdown, and took it on dh, then I cried a good part of the night. Why am I putting myself under so much pressure huh? Feeling ok today and going to have a nap. I need that PMA back!

I know hunni, I have no idea how I'm gunna lay there and wait with the screen turned away to find out our fate, my dh refuses to sit and not see, he stood last time so he could see the screen and I could tell from his face it was all over, I so want to be happy too but I just can't until I know, I don't know how I'm gunna get through the weekend!! Xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I have been bleeding this evening, i hope to get some answers tomo at my scan. I am not to hopeful though :(


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Ummi try and stay positive. Thinking of you Hun...


----------



## Oasis717

Thinking of you loads ummi, I know how worried you must be and hopefully you can have your mind put at rest tomorrow, lots luv xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you ummi. I know its desperately worrying. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Welcome to the thread Bobster

Ummi - not really sure what to say as know you must be terrified but thinking of you and sending you lots of virtual hugs - try stay positive xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Thinking of you ummi. I hope things go well today, sending you lots of sticky vibes! Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So had my scan. The sac measured 4-5 weeks when I'm supposed to be 7+1.
:( sorry I have to leave you early ladies. 
Wish you all h&h 9 months and beautiful rainbows. i'm still cheering you on!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh ummi, I'm so so terribly sorry, that's heart breaking news xxxxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

:hug: so so sorry to hear this Ummi X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi - I'm so so sorry, know you must be absolutely heartbroken..... Silly question, but how are you? (if it helps to talk about it) Lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Ummi I am heartbroken for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Girly922

Ummi, I'm so so sorry!! I'm always here if you want to talk xxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thk you girls. 
Thx dreamer for asking. I am not too bad considering... 
I'll wait until monday to see my gp, I couldn't be bothered to go the A&E and wait for hours. And I don't think they would have been able to do anything useful tbh. 

And you girls, you keep the PMA yeah?! I'll be stalking you all and your rainbows! Mine will just be a bit late that's all! ;-)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Thk you girls.
> Thx dreamer for asking. I am not too bad considering...
> I'll wait until monday to see my gp, I couldn't be bothered to go the A&E and wait for hours. And I don't think they would have been able to do anything useful tbh.
> 
> And you girls, you keep the PMA yeah?! I'll be stalking you all and your rainbows! Mine will just be a bit late that's all! ;-)

You're being really brave :hugs: As Girly said, use the forum to get things off your chest, want to help if we can in any way. Are you in much physical pain? Glad you are going to stick around and stalk us! Sending you lots of baby dust for whenever you are ready to try again xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I echo everything dreamer said. We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,
How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi dreamer, very nervous about my scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Hi dreamer, very nervous about my scan tomorrow xxx

I can completely understand that - but PMA and sending you lots of luck! Let us know how you get on Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Trying really hard with the pma! Dh is super optimistic! Harder for me, will def let you all know what happens, the midwife called today and if all ok tomorrow I'm getting booked in for my 8 week app with her, praying it does xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

I am exactly the same, it's hard to stay positive, when you are worried. I have another scan booked for this friday, just for reassurance. Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

I think I'd like to hibernate for the next 4 weeks and then it's the second trimester - especially when it's so cold lol. I feel like I could easily sleep for a month and sure work would manage lol


----------



## Jaymelynn

Hello! I have been hiding out for awhile, but still reading messages. I thought staying away from the boards would help with the worrying, but it does not- haha. It looks like a bunch of us have scans this week- good luck! I have an 8 week scan on Wed, which is when I had a mmc last time so I am super nervous. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Girly922

Dreamer2013 said:


> I think I'd like to hibernate for the next 4 weeks and then it's the second trimester - especially when it's so cold lol. I feel like I could easily sleep for a month and sure work would manage lol

Now I could do that!! I feel like I could sleep for the rest of this pregnancy at the moment! 

I'm getting a bit anxious now. I'm coming up to the point where I had my m/c last time. I was 6w when I started bleeding and 6+2 when I lost it. I'm just so scared of it happening again! Really trying to keep the PMA!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you girls! Lots of positive thoughts for you. I could defo do with some hibernation too!


----------



## Oasis717

I know ladies, it really is so hard, I found out at 7 weeks last time that I had a blighted ovum, I keep thinking how on earth will we cope if its bad news........I know I shouldn't think like that but after two losses it's really tough thinking for the best! My thoughts are with all of you xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

It is tough at times. Its sad for us the innocence of pregnancy is gone. Fingers crossed you all have great scans I am sure you will.


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I think that was the most scared I've ever been! Lay on the couch literally shaking, tried not to but couldn't help it! The lovely midwife said you're shaking like a leaf just to let you know this baby has a heartbeat! Then they turned the monitor round and there was my baby with a little flickering heart, all the measurements were spot on, baby is measuring perfectly for my dates and I'm exactly 7 weeks 4 days, we have got a pic with baby looking like a little turtle lol. I just can't believe it I was convinced my nausea wasn't severe enough, they said every pregnancy is different, the epau have now discharged me and I'll be scanned again at 12/14 weeks, my first midwife app is Wednesday at 9am:) I still can't believe it!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

That's fantastic oasis!! I'm terrified of going for mine and it's still ages away yet. Bet you're on :cloud9:

I think I'm just going to sleep through the next few days. :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Great news Oasis. Its wonderful to see I know.


----------



## Dreamer2013

That's excellent news Oasis - so happy for you! Post the pic! It's too small on your profile xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: that's fab news! I'm soooo happy for you!!

Afm: update: i've just seen my gp. She asked the receptionist to call the midwife for another early scan to check if the pgcy has progressed. So I don't know when yet, probably some time next week. She reckons the baby may just be small. I mean, WHAT??? 2-3 weeks smaller? And she said she couldn't send to the epau because I was not bleeding!! I hate being in limbo like this, because a tiny part of me is still hoping that it may just be a huge mistake and baby is fine. Oh well...


----------



## Girly922

Omg! I can't believe they can't send you to the EPU if you're not bleeding. I hope that you're not waiting too long for a repeat scan ummi. :hugs:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Oasis: that's fab news! I'm soooo happy for you!!
> 
> Afm: update: i've just seen my gp. She asked the receptionist to call the midwife for another early scan to check if the pgcy has progressed. So I don't know when yet, probably some time next week. She reckons the baby may just be small. I mean, WHAT??? 2-3 weeks smaller? And she said she couldn't send to the epau because I was not bleeding!! I hate being in limbo like this, because a tiny part of me is still hoping that it may just be a huge mistake and baby is fine. Oh well...

Ummi - did they do an internal scan too? When I went for my first scan they could only see the sac and said I had got my dates wrong and was 4-5 weeks - I knew that was not possible though. But then they did an internal scan because i was so upset and wouldn't believe them that it was healthy just earlier and they found him - he was tucked right away apparently and the sonographer thought that in all likelihood for my next scan I'll also need an internal to see anything. I don't want to get your hopes up, but could they have missed it? Sending you lots of hugs it must be awful being in limbo. Did you have some bleeding to start with? Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dreamer: they just did an external scan. I sooo hope they got it wrong&#8230; I bled on friday evening, nothing much really. It was more than spotting, just like a light period, and it only lasted 1or 2 hours really. Thanks for letting me know your experience. I really hope this a big nightmare and everthing will yturn out to be ok.
Thx for your support girls!


----------



## Dreamer2013

It's hopefully a good sign that you stopped bleeding. Did you have any cramps with it? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much ladies xxxOh ummi it's very very hard if not impossible to see without doing a vaginal scan! I don't know why on earth they did an external one as they are not supposed to be as accurate and I was told its very hard to see a heartbeat externally at that stage, I'm so so hoping you can get a repeat scan but a vaginal one this time. Hoping so much for you. XxxxxHere's my pic ladies, I think it looks like a little turtle lol. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1361808581-picsay.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loool! Cute turtle!! So pleased for you hun!


----------



## Girly922

Absolutely gorgeous oasis!!


----------



## PatTabs

Yay Oasis!! :happydance:

Ummi - do you not have an EPAU walk-in near you? For my last MC I was only 6 weeks and spotting and I just turned up at the hospital and waited on a first come first basis. They don't have it every hospital, where I had my scan last week doesn't do it, might be worth a longer trip to a hospital that does? I hope you find out soon, I really do! I can't believe they did an external either, the only way is internal to get an accurate view at this stage. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

I know the EPU I went to after my m/c doesn't accept walk-ins or self-referrals but I think one of the hospitals further out in the region does. It's worth a look if it means you'll get your scan sooner? And they need to do a transvaginal scan to be accurate.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Our epu doesn't accept self referrals. Which is a pain in the neck. And I saw one that does, but it's in west London and I'm in the far east end! Lol!
I had an emergency appointment at my gp and waited 1 and 1/2 hour (+1/2 hour because I was early). 
I'm already angry with the gp last time because they did not want to give me an early, but if even the private sonographer got it wrong because they did not do an internal scan, I'll be furious!!

Anyway, sorry about that. 
How are you all?


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi I know £100 is a lot of money but if it puts your mind at rest is it worth having another private scan if the epu won't see you. Mine wouldn't see me even when i was bleedin quite a lot at 12 weeks, until it was really bad and even then i had to see my gp first. The nurses when i got there were lovely and the doctor, but the sonographer was cold and told me off for not having a full bladder - they had made me pee in a cup when i got there! Ok breathe now lol. Xxx

Oasis - love the pic!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dreamer: I should still be able to get a scan, but I have yo wait for the midwife first, and it won't be at the epu, it will be at the antenatal clinic, obviously full of heavily pg women...


----------



## goddess25

Ummi I had my scan at 6+4 an external scan showed almost nothing. An internal scan showed embryo with heartbeat, sac etc and measuring as it should for my dates. I can't imagine the limbo you are in right now.
I hope this is just a horrible nightmare that will be over soon.


----------



## Jaymelynn

oasis- congrats on the great scan!! you must be so relieved. 

ummi- I am so sorry that you are stuck in limbo. I am really surprised that they did an external scan. My doctor waits until 10 weeks for those. Maybe if you "exaggerate" your symptoms- cramping/spotting they can get you in faster? I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks jaymelynn, I totally agree ladies my doctor told me that virtually nothing can be seen externally at that stage, ummi I so hope this was the case with you, I'm still unsure why they did an external scan? I've not heard of anyone having an early external scan xxxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi everyone! Congratulations!!! :) I am from Scotland, I am preg with my third child (fingers crossed) I had 2 mcs before my second daughter (now 17 months) and another mc in oct :( I got my bfp on the 20th which was a v nice surprise as we had almost given up. Over the moon but taking each day as it comes. 
I'm due October (my fiancé and I have bdays the same month!) unsure which day. I am 5 wks 1 day I think. Early scan booked for the 8th :) How is everyone? Anyone have similar dates? Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies!

Fife - welcome! :flower:

Ummi - hope you are ok and hanging in there

How you all doing? I didn't think I was hormonal but I just cried at My Big Fat Greek Wedding..what's that about :blush: luckily DH out so am all alone and sprawled on the sofa and watching bad tv..bliss!

I'm focusing on the positives this evening to battle the nausea, e.g. Now into my 9th week which means only a few more weeks til 2nd tri! We need some more positives... Who's with me..!?!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Welcome to the thread Fife and congratulations!

Pat - my nausea is bad too, but focusing on the positives i haven't been sick tonight and feeling excited as I see the midwife thurs and have another scan Friday - plus I have booked those two days off work - yay!

Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Oh I have been bawling my eyes out over silly things for the past couple of days! And I don't mean little cries either!! 

I used my last hpt earlier. Just so I don't have anymore in the house. The line is awesome!! That had me bouncing off the walls for most of the day. Lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Well-done Girly! I have gone cold turkey and not done a test in ages! I think I had done about 20 before that though lol.


----------



## Girly922

I knew I had to do it just so I didn't ave anymore to tempt me. Now I just have to refrain from buying anymore while also stopping myself from buying anything baby. Although I've seen a really cute baby blanket I know I'm going to cave and buy soon. I got a blue one the other day for my friend. She's 32weeks now. And they have a lovely white one that I just have to have. We're team yellow all the way so will have a lot of neutrals to start with. 

I'm trying to stop myself buying anything until we see a heartbeat. It's hard. Lol.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Fife- Welcome! My husband's birthday and our anniversary is in October, so it will be a busy month for us too.

Pat- You are right we all need to focus on the positive. It is just hard at times when there is so many unknowns. But like you said we are getting closer and closer to the second trimester.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I have to be rescanned tomorrow as after my mw app today I had some beige discharge, it seems to have stopped for now but I'm obviously very concerned. I was only sitting in the mw's office just before saying I've had no spotting whatsoever, although I couldn't call this spotting as it wasn't enough its enough to worry us and I guess I'm lucky they told me to come in for a scan tomorrow, my mw seems to think it's because my period would have been due tomorrow but with two losses I just can't take any chances xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure its nothing Oasis but i am glad that they are going to scan you tomorrow, just some reassurance.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Fife, I am from Paisley and lived in Edinburgh for 10 years before moving out here.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad you're having another scan hun! Sure it's nothing. xxx

Afm: it's the other way, I'm still waiting for someone to call me and give that appt for the scan. Doc told me to call back today if I hadn't heard from the mw or the receptionist by then. Well, I called and the lady went home at 2pm. Something that the doc kindly forgot to tell me!!! Argh! I'm starting to hate them!
In the meantime, I decided to stay hopeful, I may have a miracle after all!

How are you all?


----------



## Mummymelie

Hi ladies :) I'm due October 25th (ish) no doubt that will change at some point! Lol I have 3 older children so this is like my first all over again! I had 2 mc last year early on so am excited that everything seems ok this time! No spotting etc hope everyone is doing well and we can get through this 1st tri with ease!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - I'm sorry to hear you have that worry. It's excellent that you have got a scan so quickly, let us know how you get on. Easier said than done but try and stay calm, it's hopefully nothing and remember you saw a strong heart beat only a few days ago. Thinking of you xxx

Ummi I'm glad you are staying hopeful and that they get their act together to sort you out a scan as soon as possible. Thoughts are with you and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Think I am getting dh's cold.....and feeling a bit rubbish cos of it. But making the most of it and in my pjs in bed already lol. With my two cats lol. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ummi and dreamer, there's nothing now, it was quite odd, couldn't even say it was enough to spot and wasn't the colour I had with my mc, I don't know, am still really bothered but I guess I'll know more tomorrow, I'm also being seen on the 8th March by a specialist as my doc referred me for extra care and I believe I'll be scanned again then. Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Hiya Pat, Jaymelynn, Dreamer, Oasis and congratulations!!! Def all have to think positive :) I know it's hard. I'm the worst for checking TP all the time and retesting. Have run out for now so gonna be strong and not test til scan. Had call other day from epu. They're trying to talk me into waiting until 8 wks for scan, sticking to the 6+4 though. Even if I see a heartbeat I will be happy. Lost 2 at 6wks so it's milestone I wanna pass. Roll on the 8th, just hoping its nice and clear with hb and in right place. :) Anyone else had one this early? Can you see anything? 
Anyone sneaked out shopping yet? Early days but its hard not to lol! x


----------



## PatTabs

Oasis - :hugs: am sure it will be fine ..PMA hun its great your docs are taking such care.

Can you believe am actually only seeing my GP properly for the first time tomorrow? When I went in just after BFP she referred me straight to EPAU so two scans later I finally have appt to see her again and fingers crossed get the paperwork going again, I couldn't face the thought of all the midwife bumpf and a 12 week scan date earlier again and having to cancel it all.

Can I ask you guys if you are putting on weight? I have been slim all my life and as this is my first I have really noticed the gain, I've already put on 4 lbs..it really just feels like bloat mind you and big boobs but is that right?!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all:) Pat I've lost two lbs but I am about a stone and a half overweight so I can def do with not putting too much on early, it's only cause I've been right off most foods and drinks, choc etc, I've struggled to eat three times a day, I have done but it's been hard! I have to go on vitamin d tablets cause with a BMI of 31 I'm classed as obese which is utter rubbish, I walk about 2 hours a day as we don't drive and I'm only a size 14 hardly huge! My doctor said BMI is outdated as it doesn't count muscle mass, even so it's not nice being classed as obese! Xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Oasis- I am glad that your doctors are taking what you say seriously and getting you a scan asap. It is frustrating when they brush you off. Another scan will be great reassurance that all is ok.
Fife- I had a transvaginal ultrasound at 6w1d and they could see the little bean with the heartbeat flickering and the yolk sac. From what I understand they cannot see much on a regular ultrasound at that time.

I just got back from my 8w1d ultrasound and I saw my gummy bear with a strong heartbeat (167)! In October I found out I had a mmc at 8w3d, so I have been a nervous wreak. I feel much better now, but I know in a day or two I will be back to worrying about every change, checking the TP, etc. I have to focus on enjoying the moment.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks jaymelynn, I'm so pleased your scan went so well, hope mine does tomorrow too, I know what you mean I felt huge relief Monday at my scan then the worries creep back in, all we can do is take one day at a time xxxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

I will be thinking of you tomorrow! It is crazy that we look forward to the scans for relief, but the relief is short lived. I am kinda glad I am not the only one like that. My husband thinks I am crazy, haha.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol we are all crazy then! Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad your scan went ok Jaymelynn!

Silly question: what does TP means?


----------



## Girly922

Ummi2boyz said:


> Glad your scan went ok Jaymelynn!
> 
> Silly question: what does TP means?

Toilet paper hun.


----------



## Oasis717

Toilet paper hun, I'm forever checking mine, well I'm off to the scan now, I have had some dark yellow on the tp this morning so I'm still really worried:( xxx


----------



## Girly922

Good luck oasis. Will be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. 

Glad your scan went well jaymelynn. 

I'm checking TP everytime I go as well. I've reached the exact point that I started bleeding last time so I'm a bit of a nervous wreck if I'm honest. I'm not doing any more tests now though as I got a fantastic line on a FRER last week. So good I'm keeping the test. Lol. Much darker than they ever were before my m/c. I'm trying to use that to keep me positive. I've got my scan in 9 days. The countdown has begun! Lol. Really scared about that. And yesterday I started the first of my bloat/bump pictures.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx girls ;-) i feel really silly now! Lol!

Oasis: hope that everything is going to be ok. *hugs* let us know how it goes. 

Girly: totally understand! Hope you'll be ok and scan goes well!

I just phoned the surgery. OMG! They are just useless. I'm on the verge if a breakdown now! The receptionist passed on everything to the midwife, so she couldn't help me anymore than that. Gave me the community office number (they're in the same building AND midwives are in today), they couldn't help me so they gave me the midwife dpt number which is NOT in the same building at all. I rang that number and did not get any answer, not even an answer machine!!! So called the surgery again, receptionist told me as the mw are in the building today, they can't disturb them!! But she will take my number and tell them to call me back. 
Are they taking the p!ss or what???


----------



## Girly922

Don't feel silly, there's loads of abbreviations on here I have to look up! Lol. 

Thanks hun. 

That sucks that you can't get hold of them. I can't believe you're having to wait so long. It's awful. I don't understand why it's so difficult to get hold of a midwife?? I hope they call you back soon!


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies it would seem my odd colour on the tp is perfectly normal and just a result of hormones they said, have been discharged from epau, again lol, baby was so much bigger than Monday, couldn't believe it, everything absolutely spot on, no bleeding whatsoever anywhere, baby was 18.7mm from 16 mm on Monday so I was even measuring 3 days ahead! In the midwives words the heart was banging away like a good un! Could see baby moving this time too, they couldn't get a really clear pic according to the gas in my bowel apparently lol. Midwife said unless bleeding gets worse and worse along with a loss of symptoms they dont tend to worry, as didn't actually have bleeding she wasnt at all worried, also saw doc who checked my cervix and took a swab just in case and said all normal and absolutely no blood. So, that's me happy!! Will post pic in bit xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Heres my little bean, can't believe the difference in just 3 days xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1152.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Girly922

Absolutely gorgeous oasis! Really happy for you and your little bean!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yayyyyy that is the best news oasis! You must be so happy!

Congratulations too jaymelynn - I'm glad the scan went well!

Ummi - they sound really rubbish, but hang in there honey, I hope you get to see someone before the weekend.

I think I've put on a few pounds - not sure exactly what I weighed before - but maybe 3lb..... My clothes definitely feel more snug and whether it is bloating or extra timber my tummy definitely sticks out lol. I'm also always checking tp top and feel like I hold my breath for a split second each time! I didn't bleed or anything last time until 12 weeks, and I really had no idea last time, so keepi positive but as you ladies know more than anyone it's so hard! Anyway as I think I've send about 20 times already lol, I have another scan tomorrow so really excited (especially after seeing how much oasis' little bean has grown!) although expect I'll be shaking like a leaf again! It will be 12 days since my last scan xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all:) xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: put your feet up, try and relax and treat yourself! I'm sure it will do you some good after all this worry!

Ok, so I tried to call the surgery again (no surprise there, the mw didn't call back), I forgot there were closed on thursday afternoons!! Argh!!!
Dh suggested to take me tomo morning to a walk-in centre, they might refer me to the epau. (There's none in my area that does self referral). Any advice ladies? Would you go to the walk-in centre if you were in my situation (hope you'll never have to be though)?

There are only 2 ways that this story is going to end: I either miscarry or the baby is safe. In the first case, what they're doing to me is an absolute torture, and in the second, all yhe stress and worry is not doing any good to the baby. Can't they understand? Don't they care?
I used to praise the nhs and especially the docs at my surgery. Not so sure now...

Sorry for the moan ladies, but I'm just feeling lost and helpless...


----------



## Girly922

You could try the walk in centre but I'm not sure if they would have the power to refer you to the EPU. Normally that is only your GP, midwife or a&e. The other option, just to put your mind at ease, would be to book a last minute private scan. A lot of places do Saturdays but too.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yeh I think it has to be your gp, when i started bleeding last time i when to a&e and they referred me to their out of hours walk in centre to see a gp but they wouldn't give me a scan, but in part that was because it was quite late at night and i was scheduled to have the routine scan in 36 hours anyway. You could phone baby bond and say that you had a scan with them etc but you feel that you should have been given the option to have an internal one too at this early stage it might make them a) not charge you or b) fit you in even if they are busy.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ummi, I'm so sorry you're going through this, I was referred originally to the epau via my doc but after this brown on the tp I just rang them and they told me to cone in today, have you tried ringing them at all and explaining? Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmmmm, haven't thought of that... Might try it tomo. Thx. 
Just had a talk with dh, and if nothing happens by then, i might just go to A&E, just like last time. It's totally crazy cause I try my best to follow their guidelines and not go to A&E when it's not an emergency, but they're just pushing you! I can't believe it!


----------



## Oasis717

Hope it works:) xxxx


----------



## dueinMay

Hi everyone, I have been missing for awhile but I have been stalking all of you. Boy oh boy there has been a lot going on. Congrats to all of you that have had scans and have gotten to see their little beans. 
Ummi, I am thinking of you and prayig for the best. 
Here is an update on my story. Started spotting and cramping a couple of weekends ago and was sent to fetal imaging at the hospital. To my surpise they were able to see the baby and a heartbeat going strong. :happydance:
Today I followed up with my OB and had another ultrasound. I am 8 weeks 3 days today and everything looks great. Heartrate was 163. I am still filled with worry. Last time baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. I just want to get over this 12 week hump. I don't go back until the end of March and I don't know how I am going to make it. 

Thinking of you all!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Girly922

Due that's a gorgeous scan. Sorry you've had a rough time recently but I hope everythings smooth for you now.


----------



## fifemum85

Ummi - I hope you get a scan sweetie. If a and e is the only way they'll take you seriously and you're genuinely worried, def go. The stress isn't going to help you. It's appalling that its come to that, they should have people on call or a least an answering machine to get some contact :) Hang in there.

Oasis - size 14 isn't obese at all hun, that's just ridiculous. Glad your scan went ok, just keep positive. You know he/she is hanging in there and growing. I agree wi Ummi, put your feet up and relax :)

Girly - glad to hear your scan went ok. :) 

Due in May - thank you, congrats to you too! I hope your bean continues to grow hun, it def looks promising :) how have you been feeling? 

Have been feeling sick most of the day. Was out at market with my gran for the day and coffee was definitely a no go. Really want something good but have no idea what, it's frustrating! Unlike my other pregnancys I prefer savoury to sweet. Normally I'm a chocoholic or munching on fruit. So far I've been eating garlic mushrooms and breadsticks with garlic dip for snack. Dreading the size I'll be this time too. With first I went up to 11 st, my second I went from 9st 5 to 13st and looked like I was carrying twins! I already look about 15 weeks preg! Had flat stomach and now it's really bloated...so much so my gran guessed that I was preg lol! Looks like I may be wearing a tent for maternity clothes at this rate! Anyone else really bloated? Between that, the nausea, eating habits and spots, this is a v different pregnancy. Counting down the days to scan. Hope yous are all well, any cravings yet?? Have you all signed up for freebies for baby? Loads of sites for free stuff. Registered a few lastnight. Love cow and gates cuddly cow, was a fave for both my girls x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks fifemum, I feel the same but I've still been classed as obese! Ah well. I have had mildish nausea up until the last 3 days when it's really stepped up a few gears and I've been struggling a few times, I know it's a good sign and it's what I wanted but god its hard! I've completely lost my appetite and really struggle to eat at all, the very sight of chocolate makes me sick, so funny how it affects you.xxxxx
Due what a beautiful picture I'm so very pleased for you, I know exactly how you feel as when I get to 11 plus 4 I will be a wreck, it's when I started bleeding the first time, hopefully they will scan me again next Fri and I can feel better again for a bit til my 12 week scan, I so wish I could go to sleep and wake up at 16 weeks, my mw told me that's when I'll be out of the major danger zone xxxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Oasis- Yay!! I am so happy you had a good scan. 
Due- I am so glad you are back and everything looks great! According to yesterday's scan I am 8w3d today too! 
Ummi- I am sorry you are getting the run around. I do not have any advice, as I am in the US and we have a very different healthcare system.

Due and Oasis- are you getting transvaginal or abdominal scans? 

I have my next appointment in two weeks (I will be 10 weeks), but no ultrasound scheduled. They are done in a separate department on the same floor. I wonder what the doctor will do at that appointment.


----------



## Oasis717

If I'm scanned on the 8th it will be tv, on the 12th they'll be doing both:) xxxx


----------



## dueinMay

Jaymelynn said:


> Oasis- Yay!! I am so happy you had a good scan.
> Due- I am so glad you are back and everything looks great! According to yesterday's scan I am 8w3d today too!
> Ummi- I am sorry you are getting the run around. I do not have any advice, as I am in the US and we have a very different healthcare system.
> 
> Due and Oasis- are you getting transvaginal or abdominal scans?
> 
> I have my next appointment in two weeks (I will be 10 weeks), but no ultrasound scheduled. They are done in a separate department on the same floor. I wonder what the doctor will do at that appointment.

Thanks glad to be back! I had an abdominal done last week at 7 weeks exactly and they were able to clearly see everything. But that was at the hospitals fetal imaging department where they have top notch equipment. My scan today at my doctors office was a transvaginal.


----------



## Girly922

I'm hoping they'll do a transvaginal scan when I go next week. I think if they go to do an abdominal one I'll request transvaginal just so it's more accurate. I'll be 7+3 so hoping it should be tv. 

I woke up absolutely sobbing my eyes out this morning. I had a really vivid dream that I'd gone for my scan and they couldn't find a heartbeat. It was so scary. I think it might be that today I am 6+2 which is exactly when I lost my little bean in December.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girly: hope everything will be ok for ur scan. 

Quick update: i checked diff hospital websites and found one not too far that accepts self referrals if you have a history of mc. So I am booked in for the 13th march. Feels a long way to go, but at least I have a date. And in the mean time I may or may not hear from the mw. Had i known that i'd have called much earlier!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ummi. Just getting nervous now. 

Glad you're booked in! It's a shame it's all been a mix up for you. I really hope things are ok and that you've got a little miracle in there! Hopefully the 13th won't take too long to get here.


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry girly everything will be great at your scan:) xxxx
Ummi I can't believe what you've been through, I'm very glad you've got a date at last xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies!
I am sincerely thinking of writing a complaint when all this is over! Esp. That if that hospital is taking self ref, why on earth my gp insisted she couldn't ref me, only if I was bleeding???


----------



## Oasis717

I think it definitely warrants a complaint, especially for what you've been put through xxx


----------



## Girly922

I would complain. It's a stressful time anyway, you shouldn't have to deal with all this on top.


----------



## goddess25

I agree Ummi, I think you should complain.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx girls. Whatever the outcome, I'll defo complain. Just waiting to have a definite answer from the scan. What's good is that I'll be 9+5 by then, so surely if all is ok i should be able to see something. And the hosp website they say that they can give me surgical management on the day, so whichever way, I'll have an answer and be able to move. Praying i'll be moving on to prepare a nursery ;-)


----------



## Girly922

It'll be easier once you know the outcome of the scan. It's difficult at the moment you being in limbo. Sounds like you'll be sorted after this appt one way or the other. Still hoping you'll be preparing the nursery soon!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due - it's great to have you back! So happy for you. Xxx

Ummi - glad you finally have a date, hope you can prepare the nursery xxx

I had my scan today which was good. How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I cant imagine what it would be like to be in such limbo, I really feel for you. At 9+5 they will most definitely be able to visualise a lot.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

As strange as it may feel, now that I have a date, I already feel relieved.


----------



## goddess25

Ok well I am glad you feel better.


----------



## Sophiasmom

Hi! Can I join this thread? My EDD is oct 31 with this little one, although I'm pretty sure ill go early again, and doc won't let me go past 37 wks.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Dreamer- Congrats on the good scan! Each one provides so much relief. 

Welcome and congrats- Sophiasmom!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you Jaymelynn - he wasn't hiding this time, so I had an abdominal scan, he had doubled in size to just over 2cm!

welcome to the thread Sophiasmom xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Could I join I'm in limbo with what's happening at the min as scan didn't show much bloods are ok though so fingers crossed this one will be ok ill be due the end of October


----------



## Jaymelynn

Dreamer, it really is amazing to see how much they change and grow in a short time. At my 6 weeks scan all I could see was a little blob. At 8 weeks we could make out a head, arms and legs. This was a transvaginal scan though.


----------



## dueinMay

Not feeling to pregnant today. That freaks me out. Again I am wishing I had a window to see what was going on in there :(

Anyone else still feeling that way?


----------



## Jaymelynn

I hardly ever feel pregnant! Everyone tells me I am lucky and should enjoy it, but it is scary. I feel reassured when I feel sick. I read all these websites that list symptoms that one should have that week and I do not have any of them. Let me know when you figure out how to look in and see what is going on :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Jamelynn - glad your scan went well too. I could make out it's features at 7 week but at 9 weeks it just looked like a blob lol. But as you say the first one was internal so you get a much better view! We did see him wriggle though and head the heartbeat too - 184! 

My symptoms are also easing a little bit and come and go more.

Welcome to the thread Geordiemommy - sorry to hear that you are in limbo, fx'd for you xx

Xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Dreamer2013 said:


> Thanks Jamelynn - glad your scan went well too. I could make out it's features at 7 week but at 9 weeks it just looked like a blob lol. But as you say the first one was internal so you get a much better view! We did see him wriggle though and head the heartbeat too - 184!
> 
> My symptoms are also easing a little bit and come and go more.
> 
> Welcome to the thread Geordiemommy - sorry to hear that you are in limbo, fx'd for you xx
> 
> Xxx

That's a great HB dreamer!


----------



## dueinMay

Have any of you heard of or tried the baking soda gender test? I tried it last night just for fun, if it's right looks like another boy for me. :)


----------



## goddess25

I am a bit worried too for the past 3 weeks have been nauseated from waking till going back to bed again and over the weekend have felt pretty good for the most part and dont feel too bad today...I usually have MS till about 14 weeks. I am trying to look at the positives but its hard not to get scared.


----------



## Dreamer2013

dueinMay said:


> Have any of you heard of or tried the baking soda gender test? I tried it last night just for fun, if it's right looks like another boy for me. :)

Hi Due,

I did last time and the red cabbage test lol. Based on the heart beat I'm having a girl, as you say just a bit of fun and I don't actually think there is any proven correlation with heart beat. I had a weird dream I was having a boy, but when I saw the face on the ultrasound it was a child not a baby - v strange!

Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

goddess25 said:


> I am a bit worried too for the past 3 weeks have been nauseated from waking till going back to bed again and over the weekend have felt pretty good for the most part and dont feel too bad today...I usually have MS till about 14 weeks. I am trying to look at the positives but its hard not to get scared.


It is soooo hard not to worry, my nausea seemed to ease a bit which was a welcome relief but also worrying. Then last night I was really sick! I think try not to read too much into it, and every pregnancy is different, as is every day depending on so many factors. In saying that I am a nervous wreck lol xxxxx


----------



## dueinMay

goddess25 said:


> I am a bit worried too for the past 3 weeks have been nauseated from waking till going back to bed again and over the weekend have felt pretty good for the most part and dont feel too bad today...I usually have MS till about 14 weeks. I am trying to look at the positives but its hard not to get scared.

I understand and it is so hard not to worry. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies, totally with you on the feeling pregnant or not, I don't have anything to compare it too but never felt this bad with either two MCs so hoping that is a good sign!?

Dreamer and Due - never heard of either gender tests..so please tell..neither DH and I want to know but no harm in a little fun!

Hi to the new ladies who have joined and much :hugs: and patience to all...that 12 weeks seem like an ever moving target again...:coffee:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi Patabs this is the baking soda test https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/the-baking-soda-gender-test.aspx# 

50:50 chance, have fun!


----------



## Dreamer2013

And this I the red cabbage one

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/469255-red-cabbage-gender-test.html

Takes a bit more effort! Let us know how you get on if you do it :haha:

Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Need to give both of those tests a go.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes I am tempted too!
I did them last time and they at least gave the same result


----------



## goddess25

Does anyone have any feelings about gender yet? I am thinking boy.


----------



## dueinMay

I need to try the cabbage one. I'm thinking boy. Anyone else??


----------



## goddess25

My nausea is back. Just like yours dreamer worse than before.


----------



## Dreamer2013

goddess25 said:


> My nausea is back. Just like yours dreamer worse than before.

Yaaaaay - though hope you don't feel too bad! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Dont feel too bad this morning...thankfully. Mornings are good, its the afternoons and evenings that are usually a problem.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls!
Hope ms is not too hard on yous!

Sorry if I've been a bit quiet lately. 
Though I try and keep the PMA, the wait is killing me now. Wednesday next week I should have my answers with the scan at the EPAU. but the days are feeling longer and longer the closer I get to the date. 

Hope evryone is ok!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Well in the name of science I have done the baking soda test and repeated it three times lol. Mainly because I wasn't sure of the first result - it fizzed a little so I was leaning towards a boy result, but in my two repeats definitely girl! Very confusing, and should probably have used baking soda that was in date (it said April 2012) lol.

Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope ms is not too hard on yous!
> 
> Sorry if I've been a bit quiet lately.
> Though I try and keep the PMA, the wait is killing me now. Wednesday next week I should have my answers with the scan at the EPAU. but the days are feeling longer and longer the closer I get to the date.
> 
> Hope evryone is ok!!

Hi Ummi,

It's good to hear from you, I hope you are ok, I really feel for you being in limbo :hugs: Hopefully a good sign though if you've not had any bleeding - keep up the pma xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, I just had some bleeding before my last scan and then nothing. I'll keep u all posted on any update.


----------



## goddess25

I still can't believe they are leaving you.this long ummi.

I don't think out of date soda would skew the results.


----------



## dueinMay

OK I have another one for you ladies. For those of us who have had scans between 6 and 8 weeks there is a study (or somethin) that says that the placement of the placenta or where the placenta will be at that stage of pregnancy can determine the sex of the baby. If it is on the right of the uterus it will be a boy if it is on the left it will be a girl. One thing to keep in mind is that if your scan was abdominal it is a mirror image. Now I can't tell for the life of me where mine is on either of my scans! How about any of you??


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he - that's great Due - I am basing it on my memory (which might not be accurate) lol, but I think mine was on the left when an internal scan - so girl? Xx


----------



## dueinMay

Dreamer2013 said:


> He he - that's great Due - I am basing it on my memory (which might not be accurate) lol, but I think mine was on the left when an internal scan - so girl? Xx

YES! That would be girl. I think mine was on the left too but then it sort of looks like it's in the middle. Time will tell LOL!


----------



## goddess25

I never asked about placenta placement..and I dont think i can see it on the scan pic. 

INteresting theory..but I am pretty sure mine was on the left with Euan and he was boy and it was totally in the middle and in front of Livi - girl.


----------



## dueinMay

goddess25 said:


> I never asked about placenta placement..and I dont think i can see it on the scan pic.
> 
> INteresting theory..but I am pretty sure mine was on the left with Euan and he was boy and it was totally in the middle and in front of Livi - girl.

Supposedly you have to check it between 6 and 8 weeks because the placenta moves as the pregnancy progresses. Who knows anyway, just a bit of fun. Something to take my mind off of all the constant worrying. :thumbup:


----------



## Manxcat

Time to post :happydance:

I'm 5 weeks and 6 days, and this is my second pregnancy following a mmc last April. Absolutely terrified that this will end the same but I'm trying to be positive. I've no syptoms yet other than huge and tender boobs. I felt quesy yesterday so was ironically v happy as I had no ms last time and am constantly comparing last time to this year hoping that the resuly is different. Nothing today however which is throwing all kinds of doubt into the mix. OH is trying to be supportive but I know it's hard on him too as he felt so helpless last time round.

Anyway big positive vibes to everyone here, and I hope to get to know you all over the next 8 or so months. 

PS Due date is the 31st October so I just manage to squeeze into this one!


----------



## dueinMay

Manxcat said:


> Time to post :happydance:
> 
> I'm 5 weeks and 6 days, and this is my second pregnancy following a mmc last April. Absolutely terrified that this will end the same but I'm trying to be positive. I've no syptoms yet other than huge and tender boobs. I felt quesy yesterday so was ironically v happy as I had no ms last time and am constantly comparing last time to this year hoping that the resuly is different. Nothing today however which is throwing all kinds of doubt into the mix. OH is trying to be supportive but I know it's hard on him too as he felt so helpless last time round.
> 
> Anyway big positive vibes to everyone here, and I hope to get to know you all over the next 8 or so months.
> 
> PS Due date is the 31st October so I just manage to squeeze into this one!

Congrats and welcome!!!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Manxcat - welcome to the forum and massive congrats! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

How is everyone today? Feeling very sick tonight - I can't wait to get to 12 weeks!! My nausea does come and go a bit, and I am being less physically sick at the moment, but I feel terrible! I've noticed that it was worse in the morning, but now it is suddenly far worse at night. Anyway I shouldn't complain but I am feeling emotional tonight. I'll blame the hormones lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Congrats manxcat and welcome! 

My ms is actually evening sickness. I wake up every morning with an awful taste in my mouth that lasts a couple of hours. Stays there even after brushing my teeth and eating. 
I have been in an awful mood all day. Really grumpy and short tempered. Does this ever end? :haha:

I've got my scan in 2 1/2 days. I'm bricking it!! Lol. Is it supposed to be this scary? :haha:


----------



## Girly922

(I think BnB just double posted my post :shrug:)


----------



## Dreamer2013

I was on edge before my first scan and shaking like a leaf by the time I got there! I was nervous with the second scan too, though slightly less so and my mind was taken off it a bit as I've never needed to pee so much into whole life lol. But you will be fine :hugs: Try to look forward to it as much as possible and make sure you post pics after :happydance: xxx


----------



## Girly922

I'm definitely excited too but I can't kick the fear. I'm not sure how I'm going to keep a full bladder. I pee when I'm nervous and I'm gonna be soo nervous!! Lol. I will definitely be posting pics!! :happydance:

Ooh, another question. Do you still get so much cm after the mucus plug has formed? I know while it's forming you get an abundance of cm. I just wondered when this stops, or if it can carry on throughout the whole pregnancy?


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes - I think that's natural to be worried. I got my nhs scan date through today - 2nd April so I'll be 13+2 hopefully by then. Thank you ladies for keeping me sane! Xxx

On cm i don't know when it stops but I am still getting it now :blush:


----------



## Girly922

Ooh!! Not too long. It feels like forever until I get there! Lol. Although I have got my first midwife appointment on Monday so not too far away. I bet you can't wait!! 

Tmi but like a lot? I'm still wearing panty liners because of it at the moment (only the really thin ones). Does it ease up some? Sorry for the yucky questions. Lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he - that's ok, it's not tmi, I just can't really remember to compare - but yes I guess still a fair bit - I'll pay more attention from now on lol. Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Lol. Thanks. It's so hard knowing what to expect when this is all completely new!! I'm still getting the very odd occasion where everything feels a bit wet and then I have to run and check its not blood. But no where near as often as I was at like 5 weeks. That's not even how my last m/c started anyway so I'm not sure why I keep expecting it. :dohh: 

How is it I have all these symptoms and can still sit here and think 'oh I don't feel pregnant'?? Mega :dohh:!! Lol. Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I have my scan April 2 too.


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Dreamer - congrats on your scan, Ummi hang in there hun and stay positive. When is your next scan? Girly - the joys of being preg feeling like you're leaking. Lol! It will decrease as you get further on. 
Sorry I've been quiet, have had a strange couple days. Tuesday I was feeling great so started cleaning bedrooms, throwing out clutter etc. Yesterday I slept most of the day, had a terrible migraine and could barely eat. I took some paracetamol doc had given me and threw it back up! Went back to bed for 2 hours before I could eat anything. Then was up all night going to the toilet lol! Feel a bit more normal today at least, just tired. Scan tomorrow...nervous but excited :) xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, been off line since last Fri due to a faulty phone, hope everyone is ok, I completely lost symptoms for two days last Fri and it worried me sick then everything came back along with new,symptoms! Xx


----------



## fifemum85

That's brilliant Oasis, what's your new symptoms? How are you feeling?x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks fifemum:) I've now got the permanent indigestion type pain I had with my son, it's like really bad hunger pain but no matter what you eat it doesn't go away, I had it the whole 9 months with my son, wasn't entirely thrilled to get that back! Also no matter how much I drink I've had a constant headache since Sunday which my mw tells me is down to the hormones and to be expected, also I have a permanently stuffed up nose, feeling pretty grotty which dh is pleased about, in a nice way of course lol xxx


----------



## fifemum85

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi Patabs this is the baking soda test https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/the-baking-soda-gender-test.aspx#
> 
> 50:50 chance, have fun!

Have just done the test - so far Chinese gender prediction says boy, and the soda test does too. Will try the cabbage one soon too just to see. Will be nice if its a boy, have 2 girls already :) When I was 15 weeks wi the girls I bought a 20 quid gender test on amazon. Similar to a hpt, you pee on stick and if it turns pink it's a girl, blue it's a boy. Was accurate for me, so if I get impatient I'll probably do that again. Have heard draino does similar and is v accurate. Good luck! Xx


----------



## fifemum85

Lol! Wow you're having a time of it hun, the headaches are prob worst symptom, well right after sickness. Are you still eating ok? I'm off chocolate, prefer savoury for a change. Also appetite comes and goes and I'm frustrated cos I want something but don't know what lol! Coffee makes me sick and chicken has no flavour whatsoever, so I can't eat it. Strange. Must be taste buds. Already having to undo jean buttons too so think I'm gonna show early (not ideal when you don't want to tell people incase something happens) 
I hope you feel better soon, cold symptoms aren't nice. Have you had cravings yet? I'm sure you'll find what baby wants soon, they let you know lol! :) My first daughter was eggs mashed with butter, second was cherries and cheese :) Both had me eating ice poles at the end though in labour. This one is v different. X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm eating a little better, my appetite seems better sometimes than others! I still can't stand chocolate, was a massive fan before lol, had loads cravings when my food aversions were at their worst, peanuts, mustard, pickled onions, egg sandwiches, not altogether lol. Not so many now but a constant one is chicken Korma, and I'm a veggie! Not had that one as it's really the chicken Korma I'm craving not veggie one. I've lost 4lb since the start but I think that's from going off all the rubbish etc, I'm sure I'll make that up later, me too are finding the waist of clothes getting very snug! Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nice symptoms ladies!! Take care and try and get some rest when possible. 

Fife: thx hun, my scan is on wednesday, at last! I'll be 9+5 already. i'm really scared. I'm imagining all the scenarios, positives, but I also have to get prepared for the worst. My friend will take the kids with her for the afternoon. 

The thing is, I really feel pg. i have been on and off food as well, can't sleep on my tommy like i used to.(and usually that happens only around 4-5 months pg). And even though my trousers are the stretchy kind, I feel they are a bit tighter too. And today I went out with the kids and I had the pelvic pain I usually get after 5 months. I really don't know what to think... Just hoping it's not my body playing tricks on me. 
Sorry, tmi, but anyone had ewcm? My cm was very creamy since after O, but this week started to become more ew like. 

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## fifemum85

Oasis glad youre eating is getting better. The korma is a weird one, have you had any? Some veggies I know had cravings for burgers etc. strange how that happens. 
Ummi, keep thinking positive, you're doing well. It's amazing having the pg symptoms too, some reassurance. You're body is clearly preparing for the LO and don't worry about ewcm, that's totally normal. You'll have some discharge throughout early pregnancy. It'll be 12 weeks before you know it :) Keep us all updated on your scan hun. Hope all goes well. Have they been keeping in touch with you?xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx hun. No, absolutely no news from gp or mw!! I'll see how it goes at the epau, and take it from there. ( can't be bothered to call then and potentially have a fight with them)


----------



## Oasis717

I haven't had any chicken Korma but I dream about it! It's the chicken I really want dh offered to make me a veggie version but it's just not the same, yes very strange how veggies crave meatxxxx

Ummi it's great you're still having symptoms, my cm is mostly just wet but on a couple of occasions it's def been ew, so so hoping for you xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks fifemum:) I've now got the permanent indigestion type pain I had with my son, it's like really bad hunger pain but no matter what you eat it doesn't go away, I had it the whole 9 months with my son, wasn't entirely thrilled to get that back! Also no matter how much I drink I've had a constant headache since Sunday which my mw tells me is down to the hormones and to be expected, also I have a permanently stuffed up nose, feeling pretty grotty which dh is pleased about, in a nice way of course lol xxx

I wonder if this is actually what I'm feeling. I feel like I'm starving, constantly! But I can't manage to eat much. Either the thought of food makes me want to throw up or the cooking smell does it!! Lol. 

Ummi - I haven't been able to sleep on my front since week 5! I always sleep on my front. It's making getting comfortable in bed really difficult.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: i think cravings have a signification though, it's your body telling you you need certain types of nutrients. You may need to increase your protein intake (which ever way suits you). With ds2 I completely went off meat, have almost been a veggie for 9 months!! Lol! So instead I was craving nuts, and loads of fish!

Thx girly! I know the feeling, I usually feel so comfy and cosy when I sleep on my front.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Wow lots going on today O:) Ummi, that's great that you feel pregnant - that must be a good sign :hugs: I am not sure I feel pregnant, just ill, though maybe that is what feeling pregnant is like lol. I maybe be getting ahead of myself but can't wait to feel some kind of movement! Then I think I'll feel pregnant. 

I also like sleeping on my front, I've found if I put a pillow next to me, I can sort of lie partly on it on my front and get comfy that way..... 

I have been craving all sorts of things and especially things I can't have and am missing e.g. Runny eggs and cambert cheese! (not together) He he. I've also gone completely off red meat, the thought of it and the taste does nothing for me anymore - very strange, I used to love lamb! But now it's chicken and pork (sorry to the veggies!)

I also did the Chinese gender prediction test and it said girl, along with the baking soda, and my placenta position - so I am bound to be having a boy now lol. 

Feeling like I am really showing already - not sure how I am going to conceal it! Feel like everyone must suspect already! 

Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oh and does anyone else have 'baby brain'?! I meant to put the pot of herbs away in the cupboard and put it in the washing up bowl (which was full of water!) much to dh's amusement! And at work I struggle to remember people's names and words for things - it's on the tip of my tongue but I can't quite access it! He he xxx


----------



## Girly922

Definitely got pregnancy brain already!! Lol. OH just keeps laughing at me and the the stupid things I do. 

I don't feel pregnant at all. Then I remember all these symptoms I have and wonder if everyone feels like this?! Maybe it takes having a bump for me to feel pregnant? I'll let you know when I start feeling pregnant. Lol. 

I usually love beef, now all I'm craving (meat-wise) is pork. I need to stop thinking of food. It makes me hungry then I feel sick.


----------



## Dreamer2013

I feel like I am hungry all the time! I feel sick a lot so that makes me not fancy much, but then even when I don't feel too bad and have quite a good meal - I feel physically full but still have sort of hungry pangs - why is that? Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

I think that is a pregnancy symptom you know, hunger pains even after eating! That and the constant headache are the worst for me right now. Only managed crumpets for tea, after knocking the first pack all over the floor to the delight of the dog! I'm so clumsy right now:) I think I'll have some nuts everyday, perhaps you're right ummi and I need some protein, I've been eating hard boiled eggs and tuna (only once a week for the tuna) plus quorn when I can manage it but perhaps I need a bit more xxx


----------



## dueinMay

Having lots of cramping tonight and that just terrifies me :(


----------



## goddess25

I have cramping too...every couple of days.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - the headaches sound horrible. Have you tried taking paracetamol and drinking lots of water? That might help xxx

Dur - it's horrible, but try not to worry - I get some cramping/stretching too, I think it's normal..... Unless it's really bad and accompanied by bleeding.... It's just baby needing a bit more room.... Hope you're ok? Xxx

I am really clumsily/ forgetful - mostly the last two days - I forgot to set the alarm today! Lol. Though luckily woke up anyway.

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

No hun I won't take the paracetamol, I know it's safe but even with the severe pain I've had with my leg for 3 weeks I took nothing, doc tried to give me codeine but I said no, I just struggle through:) I do drink loads, my wee is clear so it can't be that, must just be hormones! I hope they go soon though, I hate headaches Xxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Oasis - it sounds like the hormones. I'm in same boat. I've taken paracetamol, but seem to throw it up straight after. Sleep is the best thing for them. It's supposed to be all the changing hormones in your body while LO is developing. It should lessen after 12 weeks. Feel so sick today but have scan so can't eat loads. Probably nerves. Keeping fingers and toes crossed everything is fine and I see a heartbeat :) :) xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Good luck fifemum! Post a picture after xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope your scan goes well Fife!


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks Guys for the warm and positive welcome. 

Still no symptoms for me except every increasing boobs much to the amusement of OH - dread to think what size I'll end up at they continue at this rate.

Good luck with the scans Girly922 and Fifemum85. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. I don't have a scan date yet but I'm seeing the midwife on the 18th March which will be 7weeks and 4 days so I'm hoping that they will send me for a scan soon after that.

Hoping everyone has a good day.
x


----------



## Dreamer2013

manxcat are you in the US or the UK? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

fifemum85 said:


> Oasis - it sounds like the hormones. I'm in same boat. I've taken paracetamol, but seem to throw it up straight after. Sleep is the best thing for them. It's supposed to be all the changing hormones in your body while LO is developing. It should lessen after 12 weeks. Feel so sick today but have scan so can't eat loads. Probably nerves. Keeping fingers and toes crossed everything is fine and I see a heartbeat :) :) xx

I have absolutely everything crossed for you hunni, it will be fine and I can't wait to hear the good news when you get back, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## mxdemotions88

HI ...
First and foremost Congrats!!!! So glad to see someone enjoying pregnancy as they should. Don't want to bog your joy with my confusion, but I read your post and saw all the info @ the bottom of the post and I'm honestly embarasposed. I have no idea what any of that is ,well some I do but not most. I just recently took hpt and came back positive,haven't had a period since jan and just went thru a stilll birth alone in sept at &asically 26 weeks. I was just wonderin if you had any words of encouragement for me or any advice. I'm scaried to death ,not sure if could survive another loss like that, don't have ne support really and financially let's jus not even bring that part up. I'm not over my son yet and I feel like I'm taking away from him if I go thru with this preggnancy not to mention l the father really doesn't want the baby. Not sure. Who to turn to or .. what... any words would help again congrats... Sorry if its kinda sloppy trying to post from my cell phone that's absolutely garbage. Good Luck!


----------



## Manxcat

Dreamer2013 said:


> manxcat are you in the US or the UK? Xx

I'm in the UK up in Yorkshire


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I was just washing up when I felt really wet, I went to the toilet and there was quite a bit of brown blood, I'm so scared, this is how both my mc started. I'm going to the hospital at 3. They will scan me but I'm now thinking it's all over, I feel numb xx


----------



## dueinMay

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies I was just washing up when I felt really wet, I went to the toilet and there was quite a bit of brown blood, I'm so scared, this is how both my mc started. I'm going to the hospital at 3. They will scan me but I'm now thinking it's all over, I feel numb xx

Hang in there Oasis! It's not bright red so I think that is a good thing. Not be to personal but did you have sex or anything that might have loosened some old blood? Don't give up hope yet. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - I am so sorry you are having a scare, as Due said, try stay positive - it could be nothing. Lots and lots of hugs and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Girly922

Oasis, I'm sorry you're scared. I really hope it's nothing to worry about hunny. Good luck at the hospital. Let us know how it goes. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Good luck at your scan today fife. Can't wait to hear about your little bean. 

Welcome mxdemotions88. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope things get easier for you. We're all scared here. But just trying to enjoy what we've got right now. I'm sorry I can't offer much advice. 

AFM - I haven't had cramping in several days now. I keep wondering where it's gone. I'm getting plenty of other symptoms but I still get worried as everything should still be stretching shouldn't it?! I hate this constant worry. I just wish I could enjoy it all more.


----------



## Dreamer2013

My stretching/cramping is only now and then &#128522; I think we are all programmed to worry about everything though! Xx


----------



## Manxcat

Fingers crossed for you Oasis. I know it's difficult but try to stay calm and remain positive. Big hugs x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Mxdemotions - welcome to the thread and so sorry for your loss. I think the only thing that helps is time, it doesn't mean you get over it, but it becomes easier. I also had lots of love and support from my family, if the dad isn't supportive I hope there is someone else you can confide in. I think it's natural to feel guilty about a new pregnancy, but I don't think you need to, It doesn't replace what you lost xxx


----------



## Girly922

Thanks dreamer. I think you're right. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: will be thinking of you. Hope it all goes ok this afternoon, and that it's just a nasty scare. *hugs*

Mxdemotion: sorry for your loss. Totally agree with dreamer though. Maybe try and think of it this way: each baby is different. The baby you lost, well, you loved him/her as an individual. This baby, is another child that you will love too, just like dreamer said, it won't replace the first one, but you'll love him/her for his/her own uniqueness. You still have some time to see if the dad is involved or not (sometimes they do change their mind when it becomes more real dor them). In the mean time try and build a strong network of people who can support you in this journey. 
Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - any news honey? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm just on the way home, everything is ok, baby was moving nodding head, moving feet, no areas of bleeding at all. Baby was measuring 29mm right in the upper scale of normal but dh is 6ft 5! He was a lovely consultant he said there was absolutely no concern in his eyes at this exact time, no explanation for the brown blood but due to my history he advised complete pelvic rest, we hadn't bd at all but apparently orgasms can also be an issue, so from now on def nothing! Once again cried with relief. Have 3 pics will post one when I get home, thank you all for your constant support, it really means a lot xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yay! That's really really good news xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Such a relief Oasis! Your post almost made me cry. Really glad your lil bean is thriving. xxx


----------



## goddess25

Such a relief to hear that Oasis... what a scare. Just wondering had you been constipated or anything and pushing out a poo before that can sometimes cause old brown blood.


----------



## dueinMay

Excellent news Oasis!!! SO happy for you, can't wait to see the pics :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

That's great oasis! I'm so glad your little bean is doing well. Rest up hunny :)


----------



## goddess25

cant wait to see the pics either.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all so much, just on the way to get ds from pre school, I have to say although we haven't bd we have still had a few romantic episodes (don't know how else to put that!) And I think maybe the orgasm could have been an issue as I'm not sure it's coincidence that one of those episodes was this morning, so, she says with a red face, I am off anything to do with sex altogether now! The consultant didn't say he thought it was this but I'd rather be safe than sorryXxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1170-1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PatTabs

Sorry been a while since no posted so catching up and you have all been busy!!

Oasis - so glad everything is ok and that's a fab pic! I'm with you I haven't fooled around with DH at all either am to scared too!

Dreamer/Goddess - got my NHS scan date too and it's also 2/4 it feels like a lifetime to wait still it here's hoping we all come out with some fab news!

Due - hope the cramping is easing, I tend to worry at night as I stretch a lot in my sleep and really notice it then. 

Ummi- roll on next week got my fingers crossed for you!

:flower: to the new ladies congrats and welcome and :hugs: to all I've missed 

AFM I have felt really really tired this week I have been in bed by 9 and it's been a rather emotional one too, it was a year today we moved into our lovely new home and also the day I had my first MC so I've had really weird feelings, it's also my wedding anniversary in a few days so a very strange time all in all. Am trying to be as positive as possible but gosh it's so hard sometimes.
Anyway before I start blubbing... 
xx


----------



## Oasis717

I am sorry pat, it was very hard getting through the due date of my first loss last year, I really feel for you, it's our 1st wedding anniversary Sunday, at least with todays good news it can be a happy day, and no more fooling around for us either, well me anyway, just not worth the worry:) xxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Absolutely gorgeous pic oasis! I'm with you with not DTD. To be honest I haven't really felt up to it recently what with being so tired and feeling sick. Definitely scared of doing anything too. 

Oh pattabs, I hope you're feeling ok. Big :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girly, I've read loads of posts from women saying they bleed after sex, bright red blood too some of them, there's just no way I could do that, I'd be terrified, seeing that brown blood today was frightening enough, let alone red xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oasis: nice pic! It's amazing how your baby has changed since the last one!! So glad he/she is doing ok!
We haven't dtd for quite some time too. But it's quite difficult knowing I could be having a mmc... We'll make up for it at another time!

Pat: so sorry you've not been feeling well. Hope you everything gets better soon. Last year we lost our home too, just 3 weeks before that we lost our baby too. New year's day was my due date and 3 weeks later we lost our business. But thank God, we're getting better day by day. Hope everything will be ok for you too with a little rainbow to cuddle in a few months time! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ummi, we all seem to have been through so much, I lost my precious dad Aug 2011, then my nan Jan 2012, she was my second mum, then dh grandad who was basically his dad in May 2012, then two babies, I sometimes wonder how we can get through so many terrible things but somehow we do. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis that's a fab pic! Did they do an internal or abdominal scan? Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Patabs - yay roll on the 2nd! Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Internal scan dreamer, the difference in a consultant scanning me to a trainee was amazing! Xx


----------



## Girly922

I've got my first scan today. I'm soo nervous/excited/scared. Wish me luck. Lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Good luck Girly! It will be amazing, enjoy it xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so so excited for you girly, can't wait to hear all about it:) loads luck xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Will thinking about you today girly. Hope it all goes ok. xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ummi, how are you feeling today xxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for asking. Those last few days before the scan are just nerve wrecking. I'm trying to get busy as much as I can. I also have been spotting on thursday and today again. It's weird because it's a bright pink streak mixed with ewcm. Not enough to wear a protection, and it just stops. So both times i just thought "this is it, it's over" and then nothing... Gid only knows what's going in there! 

And you? Feeling better today? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## PatTabs

Morning ladies,

Thanks for all the support, I have never posted on any other forums until BnB and it's made such a difference this past year. Here's hoping 2013 will be a happy one for us all.

Girly - lots of luck Hun, just focus and picture that fab scan you will be holding soon!

Ummi - so sorry this uncertainty is a nightmare, hang in there for Wed :hugs:

Have a great weekend ladies..esp for those of you who are able to celebrate mothers day..an hoping next year will be my first :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi I'm so praying for a good outcome for you, these last few days will be tough, I still can't believe they let you go this long but soon at least you will know for definite, everything crossed. I still have the tiniest amount of brown, only on wiping, the consultant said it may take a few days to go completely, so here's hoping it doesn't happen again. I spend most of the day feeling sick, looking forward to that going that's for sure xxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanx. Hope that brown blood is going away soon. It's NOT welcome!!
At least the sickness is a good symptom, and can go away when your spotting goes too! I never thought being PAL would be so tough! Especially those first weeks! 
Try and relax as much as you can (easier said than done !)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I know it really seems to have been one thing after another but the only thing you can do is go day by day, every day past is one day further to where we want to be xxxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Ummi hang in there hun, don't worry too much. I'm sure LO is fine, just making room.

Oasis - Glad all is ok, you're scan pics are so clear! How are you feeling?

Girly - good luck for your scan! Looking forward to hearing how it goes :)

Mxdemotions - welcome hun, congrats on your hpt positive!! I know it'll be hard but hang in there, just look at each pregnancy differently. You'll always remember losses but you'll be able to love this LO equally. You're DH will be hurting too but he will accept baby. It takes time :) 

Dreamer - hope you are well. How you feeling?

Scan went well, didn't get a pic though :( I'm 6 weeks 6 days today. Baby is measuring fine, everything in right place. And saw baby's heartbeat!!! :) :) Over the moon! I've to go back at 12 weeks but if I have any problems or worries before then they might do a 10 week one :) x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's fantastic news Fife!!! Sorry you didn't get a pic though, you'll get it next time.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Fife - yay that's brilliant!

I amg


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news fife mum.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oopse pressed submit too quickly. I'm good today - tho feeling quite sick!
It's my sisters birthday so she is coming to stay at mine tonight with her hubby and we are all going out for dinner. I haven't told her I'm pregnant and feel like I want to keep it a secret a while longer. We're close - but I just want to get to the stage when I can say I'm pregnant and get really excited rather than I am but it's still early etc. I think I will probably have to say though as otherwise a) i need to disguise how sick I feel b) stay up past 9pm lol, c) there is loads on the menu I can't have/ don't fancy and d) I need a good cover for nt drinking - I'm going with 'I have a headache - but might have one in a bit' lol. 

Thought that make you ladies smile and sure you can definetly relate! Lol.

Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Dreamer have fun tonight trying to keep your cover...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That made me smile indeed! ;-)

Ho and I forgot who was talking about baby brain, but today I realised that Yesterday when I wrapped the leftovers of grated cheese that was in a small plate, I didn't put the plate back in the fridge, but in the cupboard on top of the other plates! Hahaha!!


----------



## Girly922

Scan went well. I saw my little pumpkin. It was amazing. The moment I saw that heartbeat I started crying. Lol. Measuring 7+2 so only a day behind. :cloud9:

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/90320744-851E-470B-A519-757F2B529FF6-3299-00000300DAFBD8EA.jpg

Ps. Ummi that made me laugh loads!! Just like the sort of things I've been doing recently!


----------



## Oasis717

Fifemum congrats!!! So pleased for you, I'm ok hunni, bit rough but ok:)

Girly congrats to you also, so lovely to hear good news xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girly! Congrats! Lovely pic. Your lil bean is so cute, looks like a little duckling!!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. I'm absolutely over the moon!!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Hi Everyone!! Can I join?? I'm still in disbelief, even after 2 ultrasounds!! We miscarried at 7wks on Christmas morning 2012, then I went through an MRI to make sure my uterus was okay and lots of bloodwork. We were planning on starting to "try" in the next couple months. But I guess our celebration after getting the good news on the MRI uhhh stuck! So I'm now 7wks and doing well according to ultrasound and labwork. Having some different symptoms this time with lots of tummy issues, but it's all for a fabulous reason!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi lilbeanfolk, I'm so sorry for your loss but massive congrats on your surprise pregnancy:) I've had 3 scans but I still find it hard to take in, even with all the symptoms, even though I've seen baby it's still hard to believe it's truexxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Happy Mother's Day ( if you're in the UK) to all the mummy's and mummy's-to-be!

Welcome to the thread lilbeanfolk!

How is everyone today? 

Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Welcome lilbeanfolk. Congrats on your surprise bfp :thumbup:

Happy mummies day ladies. OH sent me a card from my little bean. Never knew there was a post office in my uterus! :haha: 

Hope you've all had a lovely relaxing day.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Awww that's lovely! 

I am off to tell dh off for not thinking of that LOL.

Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Lol!! He bought it to me in bed and after he said that I rolled over and said (jokingly) 'oh what so my womb has a post office but no gift shop?!' :haha: OH didn't find it as funny. I thought it was quite a good come back. Lol. He really is amazing! 

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol awww how lovely:) I've had as good a day as I can feeling so ill! I think I could handle one or two symptoms but the combination is a killer, I think the worst right now is the exhaustion and headaches, had one everyday for weeks, ah well roll on third trimester! How is everyone feeling today? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Can anyone tell me how I can get a ticker please cause it doesn't seem to be working :( 

I feel sick and exhausted too and extremely moody and emotional which really annoying my OH cause he just doesn't understand


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Thank you oasis, dreamer, and girly!!! Glad to be joining you all!!


----------



## goddess25

Girly very cute re the mothers day card.


----------



## dueinMay

Very sad news ladies I had an appointment this morning and it looks like the baby's heart has stopped. I am very sad, I just don't understand it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh no! *hugs*
I am so very sorry hun. How far along are you? 
I feel for you :'(


----------



## dueinMay

Ummi2boyz said:


> Oh no! *hugs*
> I am so very sorry hun. How far along are you?
> I feel for you :'(

Should have been 10 weeks today. I just don't undertand why this is happneing again??


----------



## geordiemammy

dueinMay said:


> Very sad news ladies I had an appointment this morning and it looks like the baby's heart has stopped. I am very sad, I just don't understand it.

So sorry for your loss :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh due I'm so terribly terribly sorry, that's devastating news Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:hugs: Wish I had an answer for you hunni.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due I am so so sorry for you :hugs: I hope you are ok, I know you must be devastated. Could they give you any answers? Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Due :hugs: so so sorry, thinking of you honey...


----------



## Manxcat

Due, so sorry to hear your news. I know nothing that we say will make it any easier, but you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goddess25

Due I am so sorry to read your news. I can understand why you are so heartbroken. My thouhts are with you. I hope someone can give you some answers.


----------



## Girly922

Due I'm so so sorry. I know that there's nothing anyone can say to make this any better. Take time to get through this hunny. Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Due, thinking of you hun. Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## dueinMay

Thank you all for your thoughts. I go in for a D & C on Wednesday. They are going to test the tissue and do some follow up testing on me once I recover. Maybe I'll get some answers but for now there isn't one. 
I'll be thinking of all you ladies and checking in on you. Take care of yourselves and your precious rainbows.


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls

Copied and paste from another thread I posted in:
Update: hopes are slowly fading away... I've had bad cramping yesterday evening. I am bleeding again today but it's quite heavy. Trying to hold everything together. I'm tired of all of this, physically and emotionnally. Sorry for the rant girls.


----------



## dueinMay

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Copied and paste from another thread I posted in:
> Update: hopes are slowly fading away... I've had bad cramping yesterday evening. I am bleeding again today but it's quite heavy. Trying to hold everything together. I'm tired of all of this, physically and emotionnally. Sorry for the rant girls.

Thinking of you. I know nothing we say will make it better. Hang in there Hun.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due, Ummi, - I don't know what to say, you are both in my thoughts and I am so sorry you are having to go through this. If there is anything we can do - Sometimes it really helped me to talk about it and other times I just wanted to be left alone. I hope you both stay in touch let us know how you get on tomorrow. Try and keep your strength up xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi I'm so sorry, I haven't stopped thinking of you lately, I was praying for a miracle for you, I'm so very sorry to hear this, I wish there was something I could sayxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Ummi I'm so sorry you're going through such a tough time. If you need to talk we're all here. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Due- I'm so sorry to hear your news! Can they do some testing, when I had my MC they sent tissue off for testing. But I also know either way it's so sad and disappointing, hugs to you.


----------



## goddess25

Ummi I am so very sorry to hear this. Have you been booked in for a scan or anything or are you keeping the same date that you had? Thinking of you.


----------



## fifemum85

Ummi, I hope you are ok. Have they scanned you, referred you yet? Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx joanne. Well my scan is tomorrow anyway. I did have hopes that it was a big mistake, especially that lately I had huge pgcy symptoms. I'm having really painful cramps now. At least the hope kept me going me going till now. 
Thx for all the support.


----------



## goddess25

:hugs: will be checking in tomorrow. I hope that there is still some good news but I do admit that it doesn't sound too good. I am so sorry that you are going through this, you have had a really difficult journey thus far.


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi it's only natural to hope, especially with the pregnancy symptoms, I so don't want to raise your hopes but I'm still hoping for a miracle for you, my thoughts are with you xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am hoping for that too.


----------



## Girly922

Thinking of you today ummi! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

All the luck in the world ummi xxxxxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies for the support. 
So I had my scan, and it's not good news. The sac is measuring 6 weeks, still empty (supposed to be 9+5 today). I chose to have a procedure done now (mva) as I cannot bare waiting more than that. The staff here is very suportive, couldn't praise them more. Just took the medecines and I'm now waiting 1 hour for them to work and then I'll have the procedure done under local anaesthetic. Then I can go home. A friend of mine is looking after the kids. 

Ok so enough about me. I hope everyone is ok. I'll be stalking you all from time to time to check up on your rainbows!!! *hugs* to everyone.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Massive hugs Ummi, you are being so brave, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi I agree you are being so very very brave, my thoughts are with you, I hope you're as ok as you can be under the circumstances, wishing you loads luv xxxxxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Ummi :hugs: thinking of you this evening and hope all goes well with the procedure, stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Ummi I'm really sorry. I hope you're as okay as you can be. You've been so strong all through this. I hope you have a speedy recovery from the procedure and take plenty of time to get through this. Sending you lots of love and :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

How is everyonetoday?
xx


----------



## Oasis717

My poor ds 4 has a very bad cough so I was up and down all night with him and ended up bringing him in our bed in the end bless him so a bit tired today, how is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Manxcat

I'm having a bad day today. Just feel really down and negative. Only ms so far has been the occasional mild queasiness so irrationally fearing the worst. After spending the past year ttc,I thought I'd be so happy to be pregnant. I never thought it would be this tough. Seeing the midwife on Monday so hopefully I can get a scan shortly afterwards to put my mind at ease.


----------



## fifemum85

Ummi, I agree you are very brave hun. My thoughts are with you. I hope your procedure has went well and you're feeling better. Love an hugs nd I with you all the best ttc in the future hun. It will happen for you xx


----------



## fifemum85

Manxcat said:


> I'm having a bad day today. Just feel really down and negative. Only ms so far has been the occasional mild queasiness so irrationally fearing the worst. After spending the past year ttc,I thought I'd be so happy to be pregnant. I never thought it would be this tough. Seeing the midwife on Monday so hopefully I can get a scan shortly afterwards to put my mind at ease.

Manxcat I know how you feel. Have mcd 3 times and I should be excited that I'm past the 6 weeks and hb is there but I'm scared to get too comfortable incase anything happens. Totally wiped out and nausea is so bad my appetite is all over the place. Have midwife at 4 today so hoping she can reassure me or set up a 10 week scan cos I'm gonna be a nervous wreck up til the 12 weeks! :) Hopefully you're midwife will do the same. I keep reading this is normal but none of my prev pregnancies were as draining. Hopefully we will be looking back nd laughing at this in a few months xx


----------



## Oasis717

Even though I've got to ten weeks today I just can't rest easy, especially as I lost the first baby last year at 11 plus 4, the closer I get to that stage the more nervous I feel not better, every slight twinge or pull or different sensation has me worried despite the fact that my mc started with painful contractions and bleeding, I still hate the twinges, thinking somethings wrong, I've still got a way to go before the 2nd April and my 12 week scan:( I wasn't gunna get a Doppler but I must admit I'm thinking about it xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi / Due - thinking of you both today with a heavy heart. xxxxx

Oasis - sorry to hear your ds is poorly. I have the upmost respect for all the mums on here! It's exhausting enough just being pregnant! Though it must be nice to have been through it before and know a little more what to expect :flower:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Manxcat - how far along are you? It's totally normal I think to have mixed emotions and be up and down. It's the hormones I think and it is a really scary time. Xx

Fife - good luck with your scan today. It will be great! xx

Oasis - I have a Doppler (angel sounds) but want to try it around bow but I am also a bit wary of using it.... I think it's really hard even for professionals to get a hb even at 12 weeks, although you could be lucky. I did try after my last scan as I had only heard the heartbeat a few hours earlier so I thought it wouldn't panic me... If I didn't hear anything (which I didn't) ..... Tho that was around 9 weeks....

Feeling quite poorly today - really bad headache and the sickness has returned the last three nights.... I couldn't keep anything down last night :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer, feeling very tired today but he seems a little better since waking up, he's caught so many things since starting pre school last Sep bless him. Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks dreamer, feeling very tired today but he seems a little better since waking up, he's caught so many things since starting pre school last Sep bless him. Xxxx

Awwww bless. I meant to say congrats on ten weeks - I worry all the time too but it is reassuring to be in double figures! I have a scan tomorrow and feeling really really scared - I think if it is ok tomorrow it will be further than I got last time (I had the mc at 12+2 - but they think I lost it much earlier).

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know what you mean dreamer if I can't fund the hb I would worry but I read so many posts on here about women that have them, I have to say at 11 plus 2 2 days befire I lost them my mw couldn't find the heartbeat and said it was too early, but, we did hear baby move which I actually felt only because I think she was pressing down, so I know baby was alive 2 days before I lost them, will never get over that:( so I'm so not sure what to do, on the other hand I'm worrying about my 12 week scan and the results of the nuchal test which I'm expecting to be high cause of my age, I've only just found out the NHS tests are only 80% accurate versus private which are 97% accurate, they're about 195 in my area. I've had an amnio with dd 12 when the blood test they used back then came back high risk, she wasn't. The 1% chance of mc worries me so much, someone has to be that poor soul. I dunno, so many worries at mo and I've had a headache for 4 weeks now, exhausted, feeling pretty crap all round, so much for blooming lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and masses of luck for tomorrow, what time is it hunni xxx


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks Dreamer - I'm seven weeks today (need to sort my ticker out don't I). My mmc was discovered at 11 weeks although they didn't give me a date of when the baby died. I just a nervous wreck at present.

Dreamer / Fife - good luck with the scans and look forward to seeing your pictures. Big hugs to us all x


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone :wave:

I started this thread and never come on here! :dohh: I'm so glad you all have kept it going and everyone is doing so well supporting eachother. 

I am, like many of you, paranoid during this first trimester and counting down the days til I get to 12 weeks. I am trying my best to stay OFF LINE as I always seem to stumble upon a story/situation that scares me to death.

I am really trying to stay positive during this time. its tough as you guys know! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

I have my 2nd appt. next week and I can't wait. it will be my 2nd ultrasound so Im thrilled. I'll be 10 weeks 6 days so just 1 day shy of 11 weeks YAY!

I plan on starting to tell family once we hit 12 weeks and then work people that following week once im 12.5 to 13 weeks. How are you all doing with telling people? are you waiting? its SOOOOOOO hard.

Hope you are all doing well! xoxoxo


----------



## goddess25

Firstly Ummi, sorry to hear the news of your scan, but I think you did the right thing opting to have the procedure then and there. I agree with the other ladies you have been very brave throughout this I would have been going out of my mind. Thinking of you.

There seem to be so many of us right now worrying and just not enjoying being pregnant its so hard when you have had losses the joy as gone and you are left with constant nagging anxiety on every level. All my 3 m/c have all been 6w so personally I feel reassured that I am well past that point however I still worry every day.

Fifemum - This is also my 3rd and this time around I am working full time while trying to manage my 2 kiddos, its utterly exhausting and I have never been this tired.

Oasis - I know it must be so hard as you approach that date, and you are not going to start relaxing until that scan. We both have our NT scans on April 2..a bit scary. I am just hoping its ok. I am 39 in April so fully expecting to be high risk too. I have already decided not to get an amnio period and am actually thinking about not doing the NT scan or the blood testing. I am not sure about that though, its also a good excuse to see bubs again and have some reasurrance. We don't get our big anomaly scan here till 20w.

Dreamer - GL today will be checking in later.


----------



## goddess25

Grace - we have told our parents. I don't really believe in keeping that news from your closest family. I know its technically because of the mc risk etc but personally i want family support if something bad happens.

GL with your scan and have fun spreading the news.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good luck everyone with mw appt and scans soon. Sure you all be ok! But I understand the anxiety though. 

Afm: thx for all your kind words. It means a lot. 
Yesterday went better than I expected. At least it was not as painful as I thought. I did have some cramps when coming, but they gave me some strong painkillers to take when I'm in pain. Had a good night rest and was ok when I woke up so didn't take any more painkliller. However, after running up and down the stairs I had more cramps, so I defo took them again. The staff was fantastic, considering the situation. what a difference from when I had my 1st mc. They've told me that next time I get pg, I just call then and they'll give me reassurance scan. So what my gp told me about heavily bleeding before they send to the epau is b***s***. (excuse my language, but as you can imagine i am really angry w/them). and when it was all over, i told the nurse and the that I hope to see them next time w/good news. An the doc replied "no, next time I see you, you'll be in the labour ward and I'll be delivering your baby". Bless her. 
Next plan of action for me: changing my gp, asking the new one for contraception (planning on taking 3-6months break ttc), have a health check, maybe concentrate in getting my driving licence too. getting busy and concentrating on the lo's I already have. Kids have just come back, so pleased to see them! 

Sorry for going on. I hope everyone is ok, *hugs* to everyone and more *hugs* if you're having a wobble day. Those are defo not nice. Can't wait to hear from you all when you'll have big bumps and all your worry will be labour pain! ;-)


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess I had no idea our scans are on the same day, that makes me feel a little better:) you're not as old as me though lol ive a couple of years on you but yes we prob wing get amazing odds but you never know!! Xxx 

Ummi you've been constantly in my thoughts, I'm so glad you were treated so well, and so you should be! Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I had odds of 1:350 with my son and that was because they found some soft markers in the US. I was 34 then. I had odds of 1:15,000 with my daughter and I was 36 then. I am really quite scared to be honest.


----------



## goddess25

Ummi agreed, it sounds like the staff were really sensitive and dealt with everything really well. Keep taking the pain killers and try to relax. I think changing your GP sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Oasis717

I am too goddess, it's a shame we have these extra worries as we get older too, as if we haven't got enough to worry about! I've been getting little bit of pulling today but apparently that's normal at 10 weeks, I'm sure I'm getting really mild Braxton hicks today, my mw told me cause this is my 6th pregnancy I could get them much earlier but I was getting them at 6 weeks with the first pregnancy last year and that ended in mc so at the moment that's worrying me the most:( xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks ladies - my scan is at 12:30 tomorrow. I also have my proper nhs one on the 2nd April! I am worried about the tests too *big hugs* 
Grace - great to hear from you and that you're doing well! Good luck for your scan next week! I have told my mum and dad and we have told my mother in law. I think wen I get to 12 weeks will tell my siblings and close friends, then others after scan which is at 13+2, tho to be honest I am already 'showing' so think people must have guessed or at least suspect already! I had the attitude last time that I would tell people who were close to me as if he worst happened I would want them to know/ need their support. I feel the same this time but I'm holding off telling many people because I just want to be able to say I'm pregnant and get excited with them! Rather than I'm pregnant but it's still early so please keep it to your self or trying to stop other people getting carried away of that makes sense... Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi - glad you are ok, and that you have a lovely family to look after you. I'm a bit wobbly anyway but your post made me cry! Glad you are not in too much physical pain, try rest if you can and a hot water bottle (and chocolate!) might help xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh no dreamer! Sorry I didn't mean to make you cry. Don't worry, I'm ok ;-)
Believe me even if it's in a year or two, I'll bump this thread and let you all know when I get my lil rainbow. 
"I'll be back!" *puts on her sunglasses* :D


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi - yes I am sure you will! Sending you lots of good luck for when you are ready to try again or if you decide to take your driving test! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer you're on the 2nd too wow what a coincidence, hope it's lucky for us all xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi you most def will be back hunni, wishing you masses luck for the future but don't go too far or I'd miss youxxxx loads love xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, had my booking appt and am a tad worried as midwife told me my NHS scan which is on 2 nd might be too late for the combined test. She's tried to get me another appt but hospital are saying they are fully booked! I want the combined test but no idea what to do if they can get me another appt?

Like we don't have enough to stress about! Sorry rant over! 

Hope you're all well otherwise?


----------



## Oasis717

Pat how far along are you I can't remember xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - after your post - I had a play with the Doppler and with some patience heard babys heartbeat :happydance: :happydance: 

Now I just have to restrain myself as I read that although its safe you shouldn't do it too often! 

Pat - what's the combined test? Is it standard? Apologies I should probably know!

Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Are you quite skinny dreamer. I am quite fat and i am scared to try using my doppler just yet. I have my MW appt next Friday and I am hoping to hear it then will be 2 days shy of 12w.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks goddess - I wouldn't say I was in the best shape and I am ever expanding (lol) but I am quite petite yes ... A UK 10 if that means anything....

I wasn't expecting to hear anything to be honest and th


----------



## Dreamer2013

... And I couldn't believe it at first, but I found my hb too (always a good sign) and babys was much faster! Tho didn't stay still for long xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ooo and I think the mw will be much more skilled so you have a good chance of hearing it with her :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic dreamer but I'm afraid me too goddess I'm no where near slim size 14 but pushing on a 16 trousers at mo with my already showing belly so I'm not sure I'd have much luck! I've got an app when I'm 16 weeks with mw so will wait til then I think, reckon I'd only worry if I couldn't find it lol I've got enough worries as it is:) xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Oasis - according to my LMP I'm currently 10+5 today and will be 13+2 on the 2nd but as I measured a few days bigger at my 8 weeks scan they are not sure if I am further along or not.

Dreamer - I think the combined is optional it's both the NT scan plus a blood test. Reading the literature it should be done between 11 and 13 weeks.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Pat - I found this https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a544491/nuchal-translucency-nt-scan- and it says up to 13+6 if that helps.... Tho I guess depends how much further on you are xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Pat that's quite strange as I was having these tests last year with my first pregnancy, I actually got my scan letter a few days after loosing the baby, which hurt a lot, but by the time I would of got to the scan I would of been 14 weeks exactly! So it would have been too late for me, no one ever said anything, strange , this time I will be 12 plus 4 xxx


----------



## goddess25

You do some blood work, have the NT scan between 11 -13+6 weeks and then you have some more blood work around 16 weeks ish and they combine everything together. I hear the blood work is notoriously inaccurate.

I was going to use my doppler last night but thankfully my husband talked me out of it. He knew I would freak out if I could not find it depsite knowing that the likliehood of that was high. Our DHs are so sensible sometimes, he was totally right.

I am about a UK size 16 for the most part although probably in the middle of a 16-18 right now which is thouroughly depressing.


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel goddess, I lost 11.5 lbs in two weeks at slimming world last year then got pregnant and lost the baby and it all went back on plus a few more, wish I'd kept it off as I know ill suffer even more with my legs, already have problems with my veins, so I'm super cross with myself but dieting was the last thing on my mind when I lost my second baby:( xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - scan today was amazing - baby measuring 3 days ahead :happydance: so I would be due 2nd October...... :cloud9:


----------



## Girly922

Great news dreamer!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you girly - it was very sweet, baby was sleeping so the sonographer got me to roll on my side and wriggle a bit which woke it up! Xx


----------



## Manxcat

Brilliant news Dreamer :happydance:


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks for the link Dreamer - I know I guess I just have to go with what the midwife says! They have moved my scan to next Friday 22nd which is fab as I really want see everything is ok as the 8 week scan seems like ages ago! And also its before my birthday and I am hoping to tell our families then, so hoping and praying yet again!

Dreamer - how cute! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer what wonderful news I'm so very happy for you xxxx
Pat that's great they've moved your scan, can't wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## goddess25

Dreamer fantastic news...Its amazing to think that babies are sleeping at that age and we can wake them up, they are so much more than a bunch of cells now.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you ladies. 

I've uploaded my scan pics below - my mother in law thinks she can tell it's a boy! lol though I think far too early to tell?? :shrug: I'd appreciate your analysis! he he.

I couldn't make out the 3d scan at first lol. But you can see him/her with an arm by the face, the bottom half is less clear as it's sort of lying as if it were in a hamock!

Anyway - how is everyone today? xxx
 



Attached Files:







Nutty 11wks.JPG
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









Nutty211wks.JPG
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PatTabs

Fab scans Dreamer! I have no clue about gender, I think all scans look like boys :blush:

I'm counting the days til Friday but feeling quite anxious too with it, I really cant wait to tell our families but we agreed not until everything was ok at 13 weeks.

On an equally brighter note I have 10days off during Easter which I just cannot wait for, DH decided to spend some time at home and have booked a few days in a really twee cottage in the Peak District but I am hoping the weather gets better as its been so grey and miserable for so long, I need sun but I think we will wait to go abroad until May/June.

Have you ladies got any plans?


----------



## Girly922

Amazing scans dreamer!! 

I got my letter through for my 12 week scan yesterday. :happydance: Friday 12th April. 

No idea when we'll be telling people yet. Still haven't told my parents yet.


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer those pics are amazing I can't believe the difference just a couple of weeks from my 9 weeks scan makes, it made me a little excited for my scan on the 2nd April despite being worried about the nuchal tests etc. I'm feeling ok this morning, I felt terribly sick from 5 last night as am hoping not to feel that ill again, I also think I'm just starting to show a little:) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats girly - it's so exciting when the scan date comes through! 

Patabs - very jealous that you have a mini holiday coming up! I think that will do you loads of good, just time to relax, and as you say hopefully the weather will be better! DH and I have discussed going away, but he is studying towards a professional qualification in work and the exam is mid May so it will be after that.... No idea where though, I fancy some sun too but also wonder if it might be a bit hot abroad? Lol.

Oasis - glad you are feeling better honey, the sickness is awful. I thought I was getting better, but out of no where I have been sick the last four nights - it catches me off guard though because it's not till after I'm sick that I feel really sick! Exciting that you are showing xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know I had a couple of days of feeling better and then it hit me hard again and mines at night too, can't wait for that bit to be over:) xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> I know I had a couple of days of feeling better and then it hit me hard again and mines at night too, can't wait for that bit to be over:) xxxx

Yes me too and feeling less tired! :happydance: When are we all supposed to start 'blooming'? He he xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I have no headache today so that's a major plus, yest it was bad, I've had one a day since about week 6! I can't wait to bloom either:) still hating chocolate as much which can only be good as I've lost 2lb these last ten weeks and aim to put on just a healthy amount for baby as I'm already overweight! By this time with my first pregnancy/loss last year I'd put on 3lb, my mw said losing weight in the first trimester is fine but obviously later on you do need to put weight on. I've totally changed my eating habits and haven't eaten any junk so I'm going to keep that up all the way through:) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yay! That's really good well-done! Considering I keep throwing up - I think I may have put a little weight on - but hoping when I feel better I can do some light exercise, if the weather warms up it would be lovely to go go for a walk or something in the fresh air. I don't yet hate chocolate, but I certainly have gone off it - though my mum gave me some Lindor mini eggs and I am making my way through them slowly, so it may be returning lol. Really fancy a mcflurry mind! But midwife said that was a no no, oh and a runny egg! (but not together obviously) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I def miss a dippy egg:) we don't drive so we walk everywhere (god knows how I'm overweight!) My son's pre school is an hour round trip and I do that twice a day three times a week, I'm sure if I didn't walk so much I'd be a lot bigger than a 12/14! We also walk to get our shopping, everything really, I used to drive but was involved in a hit and run which damaged my neck 12 years ago so I never wanted to drive again. I still can't bear the thought of eating chocolate which is lucky as I def ate too much before:) xxx


----------



## Girly922

Mmmm dippy egg and soldiers! I keep fancying all the things I'm not allowed. Lol. The other night I really wanted an ice cold glass of bulmers. I'm going to have to stay away from beer gardens this summer. Lol. 
I feel like I've p put on so much weight. I think I'm up about 4lbs already. I did nearly give in and have a mcflurry yesterday. But I was strong. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Haha oh I know it's awful! I was craving coleslaw the other day:( I must make some myself if I ever get the time, and potato salad, love that, I didn't know with my son you couldn't have all these things, I knew the normal ones but prepared salads, coleslaw, pre packaged sandwiches I ate all through! We are going to The Harvesters next weekend with dh family and everyone will be asking me why I'm.not having anything from the salad bar! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes that's so true. I hadn't realised about pre-packed sandwiches or prepared salads -:dohh: tho I don't think I've had any.... And also think the risk is low, but equally doesn't hurt to be extra cautious. I guess that includes things like a panini in Starbucks? Or not because it's cooked/warmed through.... :shrug: I maybe over thinking this lol.


----------



## Girly922

I think it includes paninis because they're stored cold then only warmed. If I forget lunch at work I tend to stop by the bakery because everything there is freshly prepared. I'm assuming that's okay? 
With most foods in the UK the risk is pretty low because of all the food quality controls we have here. Most things are safe here, but not everywhere. I read a info sheet the other day of all the things you shouldn't eat during pregnancy. it was only after reading it and thinking but my midwife said most of these are fine in this country did I realise the info sheet wasn't written for the UK.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Girly, when i don't bring in lunch, I tend to avoid the pre-packed sandwiches at work anyway so either have one from the deli, or indulge my current obsession with jacket potatoes lol. I think a bakery would be ok.... Xx


----------



## Girly922

I've never liked the pre-packed sandwiches so I do indulge with the fresh made rolls at the bakery. Lol. I had been taking soup or rice in but we no longer have a microwave at work now. Can't wait for that to be replaced. When I can eat, with the amount I have to eat to fill me up it's gonna cost me a fortune. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

I think the risk is really low although sometime ago in the news it said you were more likely to get Listeria from the salad than from the kebab in a take away! I think it doesn't hurt to play safe, bit annoying sometimes, my mw said if you can't guarantee its been thoroughly washed don't eat it! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

We always wash our salad again anyway but I had completely forgotten about washing grapes the other week as I started eating them straight out the punnet on the way home. Then I worried about it. Lol. I do keep smelling everything before eating it though. Really believe the increased sense of smell is helping to keep me away from anything that doesn't smell quite right.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I must admit I always wash the pre washed again but I reckon if I start doing that in the restaurant Saturday I may get some odd looks;) xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Oops I did not know about the potato salad. It has been my only craving and I gave in on Tuesday. I had to stay at work late for parent-teacher night so I ran to the deli for some. It is a busy store so I assume (hope) it was fresh. As a vegetarian I thought I was safe from most of the food we need to avoid. I am so nervous about which herbal teas are safe that I have not had any.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes apparently in case the potatoes haven't been washed thoroughly, I guess unless you wash it yourself you can't be sure so my midwife said but I wouldn't worry I had coleslaw before I knew and I was fine:) I'm gunna make my own potato salad this week I've been craving some for ages! Xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

I guess I should be cooking more because you do not know how clean anything is unless you make it yourself. All this potato salad talk makes me want it again- haha. Funny thing is that I usually do not like mayo.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't like mayo either how funny, all I've thought about tonight is potato salad, cheese and peanuts lol, I could have eaten that for dinner:) xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am afraid i dont follow any of the dont eat food rules... I have never had anything bad happen with any of these foods and just because I am pregnant now, I dont expect anything to happen to me or the baby. I think its just common sense stuff, wash foods, make sure its hot. Bla bla. I just try to be sensible but done rule anything out as long as its not to excess.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - has anyone experienced really bad indigestion/heart burn before? I am sure that is what I have but I'm doubled over in absolute agony and my tummy looks really bloated.... I am not normally such a wimp; but I can't believe how bad it is! Have left work early - luckily we have flexible hours and taken some gaviscon so hope that will help.... 

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yep, unfortunately I had this all the way through with ds 4:( not nice at all, had to take gaviscon every day in the end, it was awful. I've already had bad heartburn a couple of times and everyday I have a pain as if I'm hungry, even when my stomachs full, just like before, I've just drunk a glass of cold water and that set the pain off! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis - I am feeling a lot better now - i was starting to really worry. The gaviscon helped loads!! I think I'll keep the tablets in my bag from now on xx


----------



## goddess25

Yes I am having lots of gas pains and heartburn its so fun.


----------



## Girly922

Omg! Gas pains today have been horrendous. I have had pretty bad constipation for the last couple of days but luckily that's eased now. What an uncomfortable day. Lol. 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Oasis717

Awful!! In a word lol. My I'd forgotten how hard this was, don't get me wrong I'm very grateful to have symptoms but with them altogether, sickness, bad indigestion type pain 24/7, headache every day, no appetite, tired, sore boobs and being on an emotional roller coaster like pmt gone crazy is so hard! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Not feeling brilliant, sitting at my desk feeling so sick and a bit dizzy. I am bored of this nausea and nothing, NOTHING takes the horrible bad taste out of my mouth and that makes me feel more sick.

Roll on everything going away...It was 14w first time around, 16w second time around before I felt normal.

Had 9 blood tubes of blood taken from me this morning for various tests but part of it was part 1 of the SIPS, followed by NT scan, followed by Part 2 blood of SIPS. crapping it now.


----------



## PatTabs

Ditto to all...my nausea is so much worse from about 3pm onwards, I veer between thinking I am hungry and feeling completely full and bloated. 

Going back to the foods to avoid, I have to admit I had no idea to stay away from shop bought salads etc, we have a canteen at work and there really isn't much healthy choice otherwise and I can't hot heavy food every day, i know I could take lunch in but am so lazy I'd rather have 10 more minutes in bed :blush:


----------



## Manxcat

Sorry to hear everyone feels so bad today. I feel fine physically, but I'm a wreck mentally and emotionally. Saw the midwife today for my first booking appointment and she's arranged a scan for me tomorrow because of my last mmc. I'm absolutely terrified. I feel very negative and am anticipating the worst. Just don't feel pregnant at all (except the sore boobs - but then I'm constantly prodding them which probably doesn't help). I just keep replaying the last scan in my head, and how devasted I was and still am when she told me it didn't look good. 
How did you all cope with your first scan? Just wish I had some positivity. 
Hope your symptoms ease soon.
Big hugs x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

Also sorry to hear people are feeling rubbish today, I am too so sympathise! Wish we were further through the week than Monday, as it feels like an uphill struggle!

Manxcat - good luck tomorrow for your scan! It will be amazing! I am not sure what advice to give as I was physically shaking with mine and couldn't sleep a wink the night before - but I was also excited - so I guess try to hold onto that and as much as possible try to relax and put it to the back of your mind :0) post pics after!

Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Manx - its only natural to feel so worried and anxious, but that is good news that your MW has booked you in so quickly, try focusing on the positives such as this time tomorrow you will be holding a fabulous scan of your wee one!

I have similar story to you I MCd in March last year 2 days before my 12 week scan, then another early MC at 6 weeks in October. This time I really focused hard on trying to stay positive and it really helped as DH is miles more positive than me, how is your OH feeling? Try and feed off him if you can. Got everything crossed for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck tomorrow manxcat. I understand your anxiety. I was so nervous before my early scan. I barely slept the night before and I was shaking as I went in for the scan. But it was the most amazing feeling seeing my little pumpkin's heartbeat. I'm still scared of going for my 12 week scan though. I hope it helps to put your mind at ease a bit more :hugs:


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks PatTabs and Dreamer. OH is a little worried but is positive and keeps telling me everything will be fine. Just don't know what I'll do if its not. I'm going to try and get an early night, although I'm sure I won't get much sleep either. Love the thought of being able to post a picture tomorrow - thank you x


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks Girly - just can't believe it's so tough. I thought I'd be so happy to be Pregnant after ttc for the past year but I've spent every day a nervous wreak. Just hope I can start relaxing soon, both for mine and OHs sake!


----------



## Girly922

Get a good nights sleep hun. Can't wait to see your scan pics :) I hope you get some relief when you see that little flicker of a heartbeat! X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Manxcat - what time is your scan? My philosophy was to try be positive unless I had reason not to be - tho I didn't always manage it lol.

Oh dear - DH has just asked me why there is a place mat in the sink.... Hmmm I have no explanation lol I don't even remember doing it lol. I think it's a conspiracy! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

Definite conspiracy!! Lol. OH has given up asking me why there's crazy things in crazy places now. He just puts them back where they should be. Mainly because when he asks me about it I have no recollection whatsoever. Whoops!


----------



## goddess25

Manxcat I am sure all will be just fine tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Oasis717

I picked up my son from pre school yesterday and couldn't find his lunch box as we were leaving so I went back in and started hunting for it, 5 mins later I realised I'd been holding it the whole time! I think they think I'm a bit scatty as I'm forever doing things like that, gotta love baby brain. The other day I got up from the sofa and reached up to take my glasses off, only I wasn't wearing them, dh had a good giggle at that one! Xxx


----------



## Girly922

The amount of times I've been searching for something I've been holding is getting a bit silly now. Lol. OH just doesn't understand it. When I do it, he takes whatever it is off me and tells me to go lie down before I break something. Lol :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Love the lunchbox thing....it just made me chuckle.


----------



## Oasis717

Hee hee I know I even asked an assistant if she'd seen it, what a fool lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

Did the assistant notice that you were holding it? That would be funny.


----------



## Oasis717

I noticed at the same time as I'd just asked lol so yes she saw, I just said I'm goin round the bend and she laughed, they don't know I'm expecting so I can't even use that as an excuse its just scatty Casey's mum lol xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ohhhhhh I was just starting to feel human again today, and then tooth ache struck! Think I need a filling :cry: hopefully just a little one, though that will be bad enough, and if it's a bad one I am guessing that codeine is off limits? Lol

Hope everyone else is good today? Xxx


----------



## Manxcat

Thanks for all your support and kind words - it really did make a huge difference this morning. After an emotional one hour wait for the scan (I know it couldn't be helped, but really that was the last thing i needed) I saw a fluttering heartbeat :happydance:

Baby is measuring at 7 weeks 5 days exactly as predicted, so due date is Halloween. So happy and relieved. Still can't believe it as I was so sure it was going to be bad news. I know there is still a long way to go but this is a huge milestone and I'm under strictest instructions from OH to relax and start enjoying this pregnancy. Just want to hug everyone! Will post the pic as soon as I work out how to. 
Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yay Manxcat that's brilliant - so happy for you! Xx


----------



## Girly922

That's brilliant manxcat!! How amazing is seeing that little flutter?! Can't wait to see pics :) I hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy a little more now.


----------



## Oasis717

Yay manxcat so very happy for you:) xxxx
Dreamer poor you there's nothing worse than toothache :( xxx


----------



## goddess25

Manxcat yay super happy for you, there is nothing like it. Great that your dates were so accurate too. Look forward to seeing your little halloween baby on pic.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis - it was sore this afternoon and hurt quite a lot when having my dinner, but almost as quickly as it came, it seems fine now!? Hoping I am cured lol. Yay! Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Fabulous Manx :happydance: so pleased for you!

Ladies sorry to bring the tone down but I am so seriously constipated, am doing everything water, bran, figs but my gosh it's horrible. I have to be away for work for the next two days and it's the last thing I need and all I want to do is sleep :sleep:

Sorry just feeling a little miserable this evening I promise to perk up by the time I return on Friday!


----------



## Girly922

Pattabs, I felt exactly the same yesterday. I hadn't been for days. Do you have a trigger for what usually makes you go? Mine's tea but I've cut it out completely because of he caffeine content. That was until last night when I was so desperate I had a big cup!! Lol. 

If not, try some kiwis. They're a natural unclogger as they're so full of fibre. Plus lots of water. There's not many laxatives you can take during pregnancy without seeing your gp, and next step is often an enema. Hope you can get it sorted before it comes to that!!


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer I hope it stays away, I've only had toothache once and it was dreadful, nothing seemed to help! As if you're not suffering enough:( xxx
Well ladies I have ibs which being pregnant always helps, I used to go 4 times a day, sorry tmi, and now it's just one so I actually relish the relief! Doesn't change the gas I've had though, hoping that calms down its dreadful lol xxxx


----------



## Girly922

I have ibs too, but the other way to you. Lol. I would be doing well if I went everyday. Then, in the first few weeks of this pregnancy I was going at least once a day. It was great! Lol. Things seem to be slowing down now :( Think I'm going to have to increase my fruit some more.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol, funny how if affects us in different ways, main thing I hate about ibs is the bloating, I'd look pregnant before I was actually pregnant sometimes it was so bad, then next day, gone! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I have IBS too and it wss always worse when period wad due. I have bloating like thst too and awful tummy pains. It's not been too bad but I am horribly constipated and drinking metamucil every day.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis - me too.

Patabs - I have found having an activia yoghurt every day helps me. - sorry you are suffering and hope it gets better soon xx


----------



## Girly922

The bloating is awful. And it seems like its here to stay! Lol. My main problem was intestinal spasms, especially just before AF. My GP put me on buscopan but you can't take it while pregnant so any that I get now I'm just having to sit through. 
My first couple of days of AF were always the worst for constipation, I would get so painful period pains that I was completely unable to go. I do wonder if I'll have a similar problem in labour, trying to push through contractions?


----------



## Oasis717

I used to have the odd what I called ibs attack, even went to hospital once as I was in agony, I don't know why they would come like that but spasms were terrible, I used to be on something called spasmonal to calm them but I haven't taken that since pregnant with ds 4 so have just suffered really, I'd get terrible period pains too and have to take strong painkillers but then I had endometriosis too, ice cream or milk sets my ibs off, also raw onion especially spring onions so I try to avoid if I can! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer for tooth ache get some whole cloves and pop one in your mouth near the tooth and it numbs it doesn't taste great but better than suffering x


----------



## goddess25

I always keep meaning to do a food journal to track what causes mine but have not done it yet.


----------



## Oasis717

I got diagnosed 20 years ago now, I developed it after a really nasty bout of gastroenteritis which can be a trigger so I've learnt for me its lactose in milk and ice cream but cheese and yoghurt I can tolerate and wheat is a big offender, it's a natural inflammatory so not good if you suffer with ibs, I'm much more well if I eat rye instead xxx


----------



## Girly922

Lactose, onion and garlic can cause slight problems for me. Also, if I eat too early in the day it's not good. So breakfast before work is difficult, I've resorted to taking cereal bars and things to work with me. 

A food diary definitely helps. It also helps to do one now even if you don't suffer from ibs. Just to find out what foods trigger heartburn, what foods repeat, and what foods calm sickness now pregnant.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm finding my sickness has eased off the last couple of days, still there after eating but it's been a bit easier last couple days, was really bad before that, last time I worried but this time as I've got all my other symptoms I'm going to just enjoy feeling less ill while it lasts:) xx


----------



## goddess25

My MS doesnt kick in till about now...1pm-8pm its pretty bad..then it tails off.


----------



## Dreamer2013

That's really good Oasis - make sure you enjoy it! I am feeling ever so slightly less sick, but I still keep being sick 5/7 nights this week!! Xx


----------



## Girly922

Mine comes right at bedtime. So when I lay down absolutely shattered I start getting the feeling that everything from hours earlier is coming right back up. It's really annoying because its stopping me from falling asleep and then I'm really tired for work the next morning. Roll on 2nd trimester is all I can say! Lol.


----------



## Jaymelynn

I also get "evening" sickness. I do not actually vomit, but feel nauseous and get bad reflux/heartburn after 6pm. But I do not complain, I am grateful that I feel the worst after work. I find that taking probiotic capsules help with pre-pregnancy stomach issues, so I am continuing with them. I cannot tolerate any amount of dairy, even yogurt. 

I had the worst dizzy spell today at work. Of course I was in the bathroom so I held on to the stall and slowly got myself to my desk. Luckily it was at the end of the day, so I had no more students to see. I had a coworker walk me to my husband's car at the end of the day. It was scary. I think I need to keep an eye on my (already low) blood pressure.


----------



## Jaymelynn

I just saw the post- Manxcat congrats on the scan!!!


----------



## Girly922

Oh, I completely forgot. I got my first bout of heartburn today after lunch. I didn't even know what it was!! Lol. I went to my friend, the only girl in the office who knows I'm pregnant, and asked what heartburn felt like. She described what I was feeling perfectly. Now how do I deal with this for the next 7 months? Lol. It's not nice! 

Jaymelynn - I hope you don't have too much trouble with your blood pressure. These dizzy spells can be a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Did you take anything for the heartburn? I have not found any home remedies that work, yet.

My usual blood pressure is like 90-100/65. Does anyone know if those free to use blood pressure machines at pharmacies are safe to use during pregnancy?


----------



## Girly922

I was stuck at work so had absolutely nothing to ease it. I did stop by the pharmacy on the way home and the pharmacist assured me rennie is safe to take in all trimesters. I think I need to keep some on me from now on. Just in case. 

That's pretty low when you factor in that blood pressure will always drop slightly in pregnancy anyway. If they're just the automated cuff ones you stick your arm in, they're perfectly safe. I know the wrist ones aren't accurate at all so I wouldn't even bother with those.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Food that is acidic, spicy or citrus can make heartburn bad. Tomatoes get me every time. Hopefully you can figure out what caused the heartburn to prevent it in the future.


----------



## Oasis717

That's what I get for saying anything, had my Dinner at 7.30 felt terrible immediately after which lasted 4 hours just easing off now, that will teach me to open my mouth lol xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo!! Dancing around the room tonight. Lol. I kinda borrowed the Doppler from work for the night. Found baby's heartbeat almost straight away!!! So so happy.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> Woohoo!! Dancing around the room tonight. Lol. I kinda borrowed the Doppler from work for the night. Found baby's heartbeat almost straight away!!! So so happy.

Aww that's amazing!! Congrats! I have a Doppler, and heard little one last night, I stop as soon as I hear it stop so it's on less than a min and only do it every few days for reassurance - though have no idea if that's just me being silly and it would cause no harm whatsoever? Xxx


----------



## Girly922

A Doppler can't harm baby at all. The most it can do is that baby doesn't like the loudness of it so it may make them wriggle about more. Lol. It's the first time we've heard the heartbeat. I'm only 9+1 so really wasn't expecting to be able to find it so easily. Thought it might take another couple of weeks. What make is your Doppler? I really want to get one as I'm not really supposed to be bringing this one home much. We can get away with it overnight once in a while but not often. Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening all how are you doing?

Thanks for the tips for relieving constipation!

Girly - tea is also my trigger but like you have cut out completely I tried having a cup this morn in the hotel but I just couldn't drink it! I have sadly succumbed to a glass of full fat coke, this evening I just really wanted some and it felt so good to drink as have been surviving on water for what feels like weeks! It also felt good to have burp :blush:

Oasis - hope your toothache is better, I will give activia a go this weekend!

I had a bit of a shocker today the antenatal clinic where I have my scan tomorrow were trying to call me but I was in meetings all afternoon. I called back as they had messed up my appts but stupidly they called the only landline number I must have on file which is my parents number! So I get a text from my mum saying the ante natal clinic called about your appt tomorrow..I haven't told my family yet and am SO mad at the hospital! I have no idea how/ why they have my parents number as not to mention countless house moves, changing name/marriage! I have only been giving my mobile for years.. Still seething! :growlmad:

And surely they should never have mentioned what the appt was for to someone other than me!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly922 said:


> A Doppler can't harm baby at all. The most it can do is that baby doesn't like the loudness of it so it may make them wriggle about more. Lol. It's the first time we've heard the heartbeat. I'm only 9+1 so really wasn't expecting to be able to find it so easily. Thought it might take another couple of weeks. What make is your Doppler? I really want to get one as I'm not really supposed to be bringing this one home much. We can get away with it overnight once in a while but not often. Xxx

:happydance: that is really great that you found it at just over 9 weeks, mine is an angel sounds one ..... I got it off Amazon. I didn't really try before but I found it just before 11 weeks....sometimes baby plays hide and seek though lol.


----------



## Girly922

I've heard a lot of people raving about the angelsounds ones. I may have to have a look. I was pretty unsure about trying so soon but couldn't help myself. Lol. I find it amazing that they can hide in there! Lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

PatTabs said:


> Evening all how are you doing?
> 
> Thanks for the tips for relieving constipation!
> 
> Girly - tea is also my trigger but like you have cut out completely I tried having a cup this morn in the hotel but I just couldn't drink it! I have sadly succumbed to a glass of full fat coke, this evening I just really wanted some and it felt so good to drink as have been surviving on water for what feels like weeks! It also felt good to have burp :blush:
> 
> Oasis - hope your toothache is better, I will give activia a go this weekend!
> 
> I had a bit of a shocker today the antenatal clinic where I have my scan tomorrow were trying to call me but I was in meetings all afternoon. I called back as they had messed up my appts but stupidly they called the only landline number I must have on file which is my parents number! So I get a text from my mum saying the ante natal clinic called about your appt tomorrow..I haven't told my family yet and am SO mad at the hospital! I have no idea how/ why they have my parents number as not to mention countless house moves, changing name/marriage! I have only been giving my mobile for years.. Still seething! :growlmad:
> 
> And surely they should never have mentioned what the appt was for to someone other than me!

Oh no - that surely shouldn't happen! Was your mum supportive? Xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Girly922- that is great that you heard the heartbeat so early! What a relief it must be.


----------



## Girly922

It really is!! I've learnt that I have to have the volume quite low otherwise baby hides. Lol. I'll be able to hear the heartbeat and then it'll fade and disappear as pumpkin goes and hides. So cute to imagine!!


----------



## PatTabs

Dreamer - I have no idea I will be having stern words with them when I going later this afternoon. I'm getting really nervous now and I couldn't sleep last night!

I kind of pleaded ignorance with my mum she didnt push it and obviously knows of my previous two MCs so just hoping all goes well and we can tell everyone properly next week!


----------



## Dreamer2013

PatTabs said:


> Dreamer - I have no idea I will be having stern words with them when I going later this afternoon. I'm getting really nervous now and I couldn't sleep last night!
> 
> I kind of pleaded ignorance with my mum she didnt push it and obviously knows of my previous two MCs so just hoping all goes well and we can tell everyone properly next week!

It will be amazing! It's normal to be nervous but try to relax and enjoy it, looking forward to seeing pictures! I was a bit more distracted waiting for my second scan, as I had drank soooo much water, i was absolutely bursting lol xx


----------



## goddess25

Pat thats awful. They definitely need to be spoken too. I bet that was awkward for your mum too. Good luck today. 

I have the MW today and I am hoping they can hear the hb.


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck goddess really hope you can hear the hb today:) xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies for the support, scan went really well. It felt like such a milestone and I started blubbing like complete ninny when bubs started moving like crazy, both arms and legs going!

It was amazing like you said both DH and I are on :cloud9: and feel very blessed.

Am measuring ahead of my dates so I guess I O'd earlier than I thought! 12+3 today so EDD is the 1st October.

I have never posted a pic so will do my best to do so this weekend!

Oh and I was just too happy to have rant at the receptionist who made the error yesterday, I did tell her it wasnt right and she looked suitably sheepish but I was just too happy!

Goddess - how was your appt? hope all want well! X


----------



## Dreamer2013

PatTabs said:


> Thanks ladies for the support, scan went really well. It felt like such a milestone and I started blubbing like complete ninny when bubs started moving like crazy, both arms and legs going!
> 
> It was amazing like you said both DH and I are on :cloud9: and feel very blessed.
> 
> Am measuring ahead of my dates so I guess I O'd earlier than I thought! 12+3 today so EDD is the 1st October.
> 
> I have never posted a pic so will do my best to do so this weekend!
> 
> Oh and I was just too happy to have rant at the receptionist who made the error yesterday, I did tell her it wasnt right and she looked suitably sheepish but I was just too happy!
> 
> Goddess - how was your appt? hope all want well! X


That's brilliant, congratulations! I was also measuring 3 days ahead which would put my due date as the 2nd October and mean I am 12+2, so just one day different, being over 12 weeks feels amazing :happydance: going to wait and see how they date me in my nhs scan on 2nd April as that will be the date they go by I guess, and then update my ticker if needs be :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

How is everyone else? I am still feeling/being sick - but at least it's the weekend - yay!! Xx


----------



## Jaymelynn

goddess25- how did your appointment go?
pattabs- congrats on a great scan!!

I had my 12 week/NT scan today and it went well. I cannot believe I am already 12 weeks! This scan was at a high-risk office so it was so high tech. The scan was projected on to a large TV screen. We got to see and hear a heartbeat and see the little one jumping around waving his/her arms. So amazing!


----------



## PatTabs

Fabulous news Jayme! And Dreamer..Hurrah for 12 weeks :wohoo: but :growlmad: to the sickness, mine seems to be really bad between around 3 -8pm this week, let's hope it ends soon :hugs:

That 12 week barrier is like a never reaching target, even though I know we still shouldn't count our chickens I just want to start enjoying the pregnancy soon and to tell our family and friends.


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats to pat and jayme on successful scans! Fabulous news, I was measuring right on my dates at 7 plus 4 then 3 days ahead at 8 weeks and 5 days ahead at 9 weeks so looks like might be a big baby, dh is 6ft 5 and was 9lb 8 at birth! Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Wow lots of succesful scans today, congratulations ladies.

The MW appointment was ok. I liked them way better this time and I am happy with my choice however a bit scared, she couldn't find the HB. She was very reassuring telling me that she could hear all the blood supply to the uterus bla bla bla, and the baby is so small right now that its hiding. I did feel reassured but you cant help thinking the worst. I have my scan April 2 and then I have to go back to the MW the following week for a HB check.

Just hoping that everything is ok. I know that for a lot of ladies you cant hear it this early and it was about 12.5 weeks with both other kiddos that i heard it although never tried earlier.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Goddess, at almost 11 weeks my doctor told me she would not try to hear for a heartbeat because she did not want me to worry if she did not find one. So I think it is common to not hear it yet. Yay- your scan is so soon!


----------



## Girly922

My friends midwife wouldn't even try to find it until she was 16 weeks in case baby was hiding as it can cause too much panic for no real reason. It all depends on how good they're equipment is in the office too. And babies hide. I'm sure you're fine hun. Try to relax and look forward to your scan.


----------



## Oasis717

My mw also wont listen to the hb until at least 16 weeks, she says unless you're trained or its too early you can pick up what you think is baby but isn't and if it's too early it can cause worry, I'm going next at 16weeks when she said she will listen then:) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes mine waits until 16 weeks too, hope your a little more reasurred Goddess xxx

How is everyone today? 

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I thought I was getting better but sickness started last night lasted all through, all day and still here, went out to dinner with dh family but only managed some garlic bread, appetite is completely gone and pretty much have to make myself eat which I do if course but I don't seem to want or enjoy anything at all anymore xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls. I will know soon enough. I do feel that baby is ok but then I think msybe thsts s fslse sense of security.

Heading off on a mini vacation tomorrow so probably won't be around much sfter today.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Goddess - hope you have a lovely and relaxing mini break xx

Oasis - sorry to hear your are really suffering with the sickness, if it helps you are not alone, I am too! Lol. In all seriousness I really thought I would start to feel better but it may even be worse! This week I have thrown up every night, and this weekend in particular I have just felt really sick the whole time .... Know I am so blessed so trying not to let it, but it gets me a bit down after a while. I have tried different things and they don't seem to help but I wonder if trying to rest more might - as I haven't been taking naps or anything - does anyone else? Xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

I've been taking short naps almost every evening after dinner (7ish). I have not been really sick, but having terrible migraines. The naps have helped with the migraines a bit. Maybe naps will help you, it cannot hurt to try.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks jaymelynn, I had tried taking naps early on because I was so tired but didn't manage to sleep so gave up and just went to bed early, but think it's worth another go. I think I'd try anything lol. Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies hope you've had a good weekend?

Goddess - have a lovely break!

Dreamer/Jayme - I agree I've tried taking naps but have found regardless of what I do I am snoozing on the sofa by 9pm every night, it's terrible! I slept til 10 this morning too! I hate feeling this lazy but I guess I should be grateful that I can.

I don't about all of you but I am also fed up of the cold weather, when will we get some sunshine,it feels like its been grey and cold since Sept!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you dreamer. Feel for you too! I've had terrible headaches for 6 weeks now bordering on migraine quite a few times, after a couple of days grace the nausea and indigestion pains came back even worse and I went to sleep to get away from it all last nite, me too am thankful I have symptoms but it's really getting me down feeling so ill all the time:( xxx


----------



## Manxcat

Fantastic new about all your scans girls. You all seem to be around 12 weeks, I feel the baby of the group at only 8+ weeks. Can't wait for my 12 week scan.

Well my get up and go has got up and gone these past few days, and I can completely relate to the need for napping. I just don't seem to have any energy or motivation. The morning sickness quesiness is coming and going throughout the day and night. The only way to overcome it it seems is to eat continuously, which probably accounts for the 5lbs I've put on so far. What with that and the bloating I feel about 5 months pregnant not 2! OH told me last night that I almost look as big as his first wife did when she was nearly due. Dearest OH was nearly throttled :wacko: 

Have a great week everyone, and a fantastic vacation Goddess. Big week for me as I hit the big 4-0 on Wednesday. Never thought I'd be a Mom at 40 :happydance:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Patabs - yes I wish it would warm up! Summer should nearly be here! Glad you are taking advantage of the lie's in too - I wish I could, I always seem to wake up early! That and in the middle of the night for one reason or another :dohh: 

Oasis - you poor thing, I've had headaches too, but only recently - not nice! 

Manxcat - he he that made me smile! I have to eat all the time too - I am in denile though and have just not weighed myself - therefore I havn't put anything on :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer, I've not had one today for the first day in weeks! But still very sick so not out the woods just yet:) xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies! Still stalking you all! 

Glad to see everyone (and every little bean) is ok, despite the not so nice symptoms (*hugs* oasis). Hope you can all enjoy your pregnancy very soon. I bet second tri can't come soon enough! 

Afm: I am doing ok, getting back to my routine and ntnp atm. 

xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ummi, so lovely to hear from you, really hope you're ok, make sure you keep coming on:) wouldn't be the same without you, loads luv xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Manxcat said:


> Fantastic new about all your scans girls. You all seem to be around 12 weeks, I feel the baby of the group at only 8+ weeks. Can't wait for my 12 week scan.
> 
> Well my get up and go has got up and gone these past few days, and I can completely relate to the need for napping. I just don't seem to have any energy or motivation. The morning sickness quesiness is coming and going throughout the day and night. The only way to overcome it it seems is to eat continuously, which probably accounts for the 5lbs I've put on so far. What with that and the bloating I feel about 5 months pregnant not 2! OH told me last night that I almost look as big as his first wife did when she was nearly due. Dearest OH was nearly throttled :wacko:
> 
> Have a great week everyone, and a fantastic vacation Goddess. Big week for me as I hit the big 4-0 on Wednesday. Never thought I'd be a Mom at 40 :happydance:

I'm about the same as you I don't comment much as feel a little on the side line as you all have been talking for a while :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Geordiemammy please post and join in whenever you like, lovely to hear from you xx how are you feeling? Has anyone felt any tiny movements yet? I know it's still early:) dying to feel something.xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel constantly sick which I know is a good sign but having to look after 4 kids while feeling like this is wiping me out never been as tired :( but just hoping my next scan is ok was meant to be getting scanned weekly but that seems to have been over looked by hospital and consultant but other than that I'm great x


----------



## Oasis717

I have three children but I find it hard with my youngest only being 4, so you must be wiped out! Xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Wowsers GeordieM - i feel bad..I have no children so well done to all of you to have to keep them entertained and fed. I don't know how you do it! DH is lucky to get dinner on the table atm!

Ummi - lovely to hear from you.. much :dust: for when you do!

Manx - happy birthday for tomorrow, mines on Friday 37, lords knows how that happened I feel like I am still in my 20s but the body certainly reminds me I am not :dohh:


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine are 10 8 7 and 3 the older ones ain't to bad but the little one is a nightmare still clingy and what's everything his way and still not sleeping through which is a pain but just got to get on with it doesn't help that my OH wants a bloody show house as well like I can't keep up with cleaning washing cooking general tidying throwing up and the pets all I want to do is sleep and sit down with me feet up!! Apparently I'm being really nasty too which will be my hormones but in typical male fashion he huffs and makes everything ten times worse!! If only he could spend a day in my body he would never moan at me again x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ummi - it's lovely to hear from you, so glad you are staying in touch xxx

Manx - happy birthday for tomorrow!

Geordie - yes please join in, hope you feel welcome!

Oasis - I would absolutely love to feel something - but nothing yet, I don't think....


I am kind of experimenting this evening lol. Dh was really sweet and bought me the acupuncture wrist bands to help with the morning sickness as it's truly terrible. I have put them on just now, so will report back - I am not sure they are the ultimate fashion accessory lol xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Well I feel like a plonker - they look like sweat bands, i just need the leg warmers to match lol (tho my jumper does cover my wrists) but so far they seem to be helping! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ha ha dreamer I've had those with last two pregnancies but did diddly squat for me! Hope they help you though:) I've had an easier day ms wise and just managed almost all of the tuna pasta bake (only have tuna once every couple weeks) dh made for dinner. My boobs however are absolutely willing again, so uncomfortable! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis - I was sceptical, but I have been feeling sick all day, but they really seem to be helping and for the first time in ages I feel normal again! I'm off work now until wed next week and will then tell people as will be after my scan - but not sure otherwise how you would conceal them - he he! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Glad as well you have been able to enjoy your dinner :0) xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, It's funny isnt it they work for some people really well but not others, if they help you brilliant, week today til the scan, so nervous!! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes me too - what time is yours? Mine's at 3:25.... Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo I must remember that:) mines at 10.40, I'm so nervous, only cause I'm an oldie and I know my results will be high! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer I've only just noticed your ticker we are both one day past when we lost our lo's, I lost mine at 11 plus 4, how were you yesterday, I had a lot of sad thoughts but also happy that we have this chance again xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis, I have been feeling a little emotional recently about being around the 12 week mark - but not specifically yesterday as last time it was based on my lmp date from the mw so in reality I was probably a few days ahead of that, this time my dates are more accurate and take into account my 25 day cycle. Find it hard that ppl who were due around me (19th may) are now so close - but like you also feel really lucky and happy :0) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

I have been putting the results out of my mind - do you get them straight away or when you next see the mw, as the hospital won't have the blood results? Hopefully we'll both be fine - so try not to worry :0) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Me too, quite emotionalxxxx Feel for you, you know I was wondering the same as mw said they take bloods at the hospital, I remember them telling me about the scan at the time, the markers etc and the nuchal fold measurement, I really don't know, I remember them taking everything into account, the blood test, age, weight and scan results and giving me a risk no, it was one in 1470 with ds 4 xx


----------



## Oasis717

Will do my best not to worry, it's only cause of my age I know its not gunna be brilliant numbers xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Will do my best not to worry, it's only cause of my age I know its not gunna be brilliant numbers xxx

:hugs: xx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies...

Dreamer/Oasis - I was told the blood test results take about 3-5 days to come back and they call if it's positive and through the post if negative. Fingers crossed for the latter for us all! I had a consultant appt today and she confirmed my NT was normal but have to wait for the combined result, so who knows! 

The consultant was lovely I even got to see bubs again on the monitor..DH was very put out he was not there! I still can't get over how amazing it is too see it them on screen. 

Good luck for Tuesday!! I still haven't figured out how to add pics, am on hols now til 8th so will try tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Pat. Really pleased about your result and you got to see your Lo xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm really stressed today my hospital care is a joke every little pain I'm panicking and worrying I left a message with doctors for midwife to ring to find out what's going on but no response they have over looked everything one minute I'm told I need heparin injections daily then my consultant says no I don't and they are leaving ages between scans midwife was meant to sort weekly scans but seems to have not i only worry so much cause of the mmc they just don't seem to be doing their jobs properly and I'm losing all faith and trust in them due to the discrepancies in my care plan!! :( x


----------



## Girly922

Oh hunny, that sounds awful for you. I hope they start looking after you properly. Fight for it, you need the extra reassurance. 

AFM - as it's getting closer to my 12 week scan I'm getting more and more anxious. It's still 2 weeks away and yet I'm absolutely terrified of a mmc. It's been 3 weeks since my scan and all the reassurance I felt from that seems to have disappeared. I am beginning to show now though. Like a proper bump rather than just bloat. And I've started getting cravings. Although it is for pineapple (which I'm not normally that fond off) which I've now read isn't recommended in pregnancy. Argh! Why is this whole being pregnant thing such a worry!! Need to stay away from Dr Google!!


----------



## Oasis717

Geordiemammy, I'm so sorry you're having such a stressful time and are not being looked after well, it is very scary and we do worry, of course we do, this morning I had some stitch like feelings in either side of my stomach and anything new like that worries me, after looking it up I realised it was perfectly normal for 12 weeks as the uterus moves up into the abdominal cavity, but any new feeling etc does worry me, I've not really had any extra care apart from 3 scans but one of those was cause of brown bleeding at 9 weeks, I wish the professionals would realise how hard it is being pregnant after a loss or losses, really hope someone gets back to you, what's worrying you right now hun? xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Girly, me too! Scan is next Tuesday and I'm scared of that too, I'm really popping put this week too, proper little belly as opposed to just bloat! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have a thing for pineapple too can't get enough of it and I could eat my original source body wash its the vanilla and raspberry one smells like a lovely creamy yogurt lol am I'm not a dairy lover but been eating loads! 

I haven't got a scan date yet I am however there next Thursday for a scan to check my cervix as had a few loop biopsies so I hope they also check the baby then after my second mmc they said they would scan me weekly if I got pregnant again I had 2 further mc before scanning and this time I thought ringing my consultant direct would be a better option at first it was he got me in for a scan but they only seen a sac then had another 2 weeks later which found baby and heartbeat but doc seemed distracted he was the one who sent the test results and the conclusion of aspirin daily and heparin injections but at the last scan he never showed me baby he never measured to get a date just said 7+ and I asked about injections and he said no evidence to say I need them so what was the letter about my gp is even querying it cause they had the letter also!!!

I think I'm just generally worried because of the last 4 mc this is really my last chance I have real problems with abnormal cells in my cervix so need my womb out probably by next year its just never ending worry and I keep dreaming I'm bleeding so can't bloody sleep without getting up 50 times to check there is a better hospital further away but as I had my youngest in 20 minutes and only managed to have him in hospital cause I was there for a check up I daren't go to a hospital in the town centre eee I feel like a right moaner :( 

I'm sure both your scans will be fine the waiting is a killer though cause you just need to know honestly if I had the money I would buy a scan machine and scan every woman I could daily just to put people's minds at rest x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not surprised you feel the way you do, you've been through so much, I'm so sorry for your losses xxx I think that's awful that they didn't show you the baby or give you any measurements, why would they say injections then turn around and say no evidence, it must be so confusing for you, it's bad enough to be worried but when you're not getting the proper care or explanations it must make everything worse, I also had a loop excision of the cervix a long time ago now when I was 26, luckily all smears since have been clear but there's always that worry waiting for the results, I really hope you can get some proper care soon and have your mind put at rest, it shows how much you are worrying to dream of bleeding, I've dreamt that too, it must be always at the back of our minds xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ya know if I could get some proper sleep I could deal with all the rest but it 4:13am its the 4th time I have been up tonight with my 3 yr old and I'm just so tired x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh hun, everything's worse when you're tired, ds 4 ended up in our bed last nite so not had much sleep either, he's got a terrible cough and cold and his ear was hurting:( xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Try the new calpol cough stuff it smells like apple sours but worked wonders for helping my little ones cough x


----------



## Oasis717

Really? Not see that one, am shopping later will have a look, thanks hun:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I got it from boots I hadn't seen it before but gave him that and normal calpol before bed for 2 nights and he slept right through with no cough x


----------



## PatTabs

GeordieM - so sorry you have had bad care experiences, I would push for answers the next time you are there! And I hope you get some rest too! :hugs:

Two questions for you ladies today:
1 how do I upload a pic from an iPad?
2 do you dye your hair, if so have you since your BFP? I am getting really grey and it's starting to bug me as I haven't touched my roots since Xmas. I have bought a veg dye but there seems so many different opinions on whether to use dye or not?

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Pat I can't help with the iPad I'm afraid, I do colour my hair but I have highlights as the dye doesn't touch my scalp, I wait til the second trimester too just in case, must get mine done soon:) xx

Ladies I'm sure I'm feeling movement today, I've had this feeling for about a week but put it down to gas until today when it's got so much stronger, it's not kicks or taps its a wriggly, squirmy feeling, it's been going on all day, it is now! Bent over the bath earlier washing ds I could really feel it, it's made me feel so much better:) xxxx


----------



## Girly922

PatTabs said:


> GeordieM - so sorry you have had bad care experiences, I would push for answers the next time you are there! And I hope you get some rest too! :hugs:
> 
> Two questions for you ladies today:
> 1 how do I upload a pic from an iPad?
> 2 do you dye your hair, if so have you since your BFP? I am getting really grey and it's starting to bug me as I haven't touched my roots since Xmas. I have bought a veg dye but there seems so many different opinions on whether to use dye or not?
> 
> Xx

Uploading from the iPad I use the photobucket upload app which gives you a img code that you can copy and paste straight in. 

Dying hair, I dyed mine just before getting pregnant and won't be dying it again until after bub is here. If your roots are bad, I know henna is safe. I used to use it all the time. Lush sell 4 different colour blocks. You just have to grate it up, mix with warm water into a yogurty paste and apply under cling film for a couple of hours. Works really well. Used to colour my hair red with it all the time :)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Geordie- so sorry to hear you have been having a horrible time, it's so difficult anyway, I hope you get the support and care you need xxx

Patabs - my hairdresser said it was ok to use dye, but to get it done professionally as it can take differently.... Know there are lots of different opinions out there though. I have just got highlights and like oasis waited until now for them. X

Oasis - that must be amazing!!! I wish I could feel something lol not sure i would recognise it at first? And because it's my first it might take longer, is that right? Anyway massive congrats xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer, I felt my first at 18 weeks, second at 16 weeks and my son at 14 weeks, as this one was measuring ahead I half expected to feel something around now, my friend on another thread also started feeling hers around this time, it's also her 4th, she's 3 weeks ahead of me, I just described what I'm feeling to her and she said that's exactly how it started for her:) as I've had nothing since the 9week scan its a relief to feel this. It's quite bizarre though as even with seeing scans it doesn't really sink in for me until I feel something! It literally is a wriggly, squirmy feeling not like the popping of gasXxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Anyone else suffering from migraines? Ive had about 4 this week!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry jaymelyyn I know how awful they are, I had constant headaches bordering on migraines many times until a week ago from about 6 weeks, thankfully they've stopped now xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Jaymelynn said:


> Anyone else suffering from migraines? Ive had about 4 this week!

Most head aches and that are caused by dehydration during pregnancy so try drinking more x


----------



## Oasis717

I've literally drank loads, it didn't help me:( but some def are caused by dehydration, others are hormonal, it's gone 4am and I can't sleep at all, so annoying! Xx


----------



## dueinMay

Saw the doctor for follow up to my D&C, found out the baby was a little girl. =( All 46 chromosomes were present and normal. I guess I am the problem not the babies. I am so very very sad.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due - I am so very very sorry, you must be heartbroken. Sending you lots of hugs - at least know you know they can help you - what have hey said? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Due, that's absolutely heartbreaking, I'm so terribly sorry, I really am xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

So sorry Due :hugs: I hope you can take some heart in knowing that though and you get some answers on what can help going forwards.


----------



## dueinMay

Thanks all. Hopefully I will have some answers soon. 

Everyone take good care of yourselves and those little ones. I'll be stalking :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Lots luv Due, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks for the hair dye tips, I will err on the side of caution and wait a few more fews and head to the hairdressers!I will have to continue to look like a wise old owl as DH has taken to calling me!

So when exactly do we hit 2nd tri? Is it 13 or 14 weeks?? I'm 13+3 and am still so blinking nauseous every day am tired of it, I want to bloom and start eating properly!! At the moment I'm just eating to stop being sick and what is even weirder I am really into sausage rolls...what's that about?

Big day tomorrow..am telling our immediate family, am scared and excited! We were hoping to have received the blood combined results but am hoping the delay means its all ok as it coming via the post.


----------



## Oasis717

According to my ticker second trimester starts at 12 weeks:) I've had two days of feeling okish nausea wise then from lunch today felt sick again, baby has been wriggling away all day, such a lovely feeling:) xxxx I've got such a craving for fish, wish I could eat prawns as I've been dreaming of a prawn cocktail! Also I don't eat pastry but I've had a hankering for cheese and onion pastries, haven't had any, way too fattening! Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Was just dropping by and read your last post oasis. 
Just to add I think prawns are ok if they are cooked. (And I was craving them with ds2). If buy raw ones, cook them well and add some prawn cocktail sauce it's ok. 

(And for everyone: it would feel a bit weird if I post updates here, so I opened a journal if you want to stalk ;-)

Hope every growing bean is ok and mums too! x.


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ummi, it's lovely to hear from you, always is, thanks for that, I may have to have that, I've been craving them ice cold but hot is the next best thing, hope you are feeling ok? Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

You can eat them cold but just have to be cooked properly previously i was so pleased they said I could eat them and mussels cause in all other pregnancies they said not to!! If you have them hot try frying them with garlic butter and some charizo sausage finely chopped its fab with a bit of crusty bread x


----------



## Oasis717

That sounds yummy I think I might have to do that! Funny I'm not normally fussed about fish:) xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

I've read seafood is all good so long as its hot! Bar only minimal amounts of tuna and other mercury high fish. I

We got our combined results this morning 1:1200, screen negative so both DH and I so relieved I know there is still a chance but still so so happy :happydance:

Will be thinking positively for all you on 2nd April scans :hugs:

Am patiently waiting for our families to arrive for lunch the anticipation of telling them is killing me!


----------



## geordiemammy

I hate fish only eat prawns and mussels but only if they are in garlic I was surprised when my midwife said nuts were ok now normally the tell ya not to eat them it changes everytime I have a baby lol 

Great news on your results and have fun telling the family :) x


----------



## Oasis717

fab news Pat!!!! Xxx
I didn't eat nuts throughout dd pregnancy as per guidelines 13 yrs ago, she is allergic to all nuts, ate nuts all through with ds 4 he has no allergies! Speaks for itself:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I ate nuts with both kids and neither have any allergies. I agree that unless you have any nut allergies in your family then your ok to eat them in moderation.


----------



## Oasis717

I have quite a few food allergies, but it would seem that not eating them just made it worse for my daughter who had multiple allergies and severe eczema, with my son I didn't avoid and he has no allergies or eczema, I think avoiding just makes it worse but I followed guidelines at that time xx


----------



## geordiemammy

None of mine have allergies except my 7yr old who had an allergic reaction the worster sauce crisps last year he only had 2 and came out in a terrible rash took him to hospital and they have him antihistamine but didn't work so had to give him a course of steroids to calm it down they thought it was really weird but that's the only thing he had had so they said it had to be that he is scared of the purple packets now lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Aww bless, that's awful! My 12 year old is the only one with allergies, the other two are ok, funny isn't it:) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Due and Ummi - glad you are both stalking it's lovely to hear from you. Sending you lots of hugs!

Pat- that's fab news! How did telling the family go? I told my two sisters and brother yesterday, though they had already guessed! Xx

Oasis - good luck for the scan tomorrow. It's mine too, very excited and nervous!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend?

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

3.25 right dreamer? I'm so nervous and excited at the same time, wishing you loads luck too, I was so ill yesterday after having two better days nausea wise, it lulls you into a false state of security when it eases for a bit, also have my ds cough and cold but ah well! Hope everyone is ok and had a great easter, first easter I haven't eaten an egg!! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis. Yes 3:25.... Eek! Lots and lots of luck for yours, my memory is poor these days (!) but it's around 10:30? Sorry to hear you're poorly, but glad your sickness sounds like it's going easy on you some days. I'm still really really tired, but dare I say it I am feeling less sick and I haven't been sick in a few days!! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

It can't be that bad hun you're nearly right 10.40!! Here's hoping it goes brilliant for us both, I'm lucky in that I've never vomited with ms, just the nausea, I keep waiting for my boobs to stop hurting as they had by now with ds 4 but if anything they've got worse, funny isn't it, but I'm glad of symptoms still though, the pmt like mood swings are gone now thank god, never had them so bad with any other pregnancy, I was good at hiding it but I felt really awful really! I'm still a lb down from when I started so I'm really happy I haven't put weight on yet, I've got some rolls as it is lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

Mine is at 8.30 in the morning here which is 4.30 pm your time. I am also scared and excited in equal measure.


----------



## geordiemammy

How far on is everyone going to be at their dating scans as mine has just came through and ill be 14 weeks when I get it x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Well done oasis on keeping the weight off - I still weigh what I did about 4-5 weeks ago so pleased with that, but overall I have put on about 4lb I think....

Good luck goddess on the scan! We are almost at the same time, given the time difference,

Geordiemommy, I will be 13+3 by my lmp dates (25 day cycle), 13 exactly by the nhs dates as they base it on a 28 day cycle, and 13+6 based on my baby bond scan as baby was measuring ahead.... If that helps lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer xxx Good luck Goddess!!! I shall be 12 weeks and 5 days when I have my scan xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Good luck with the scans today!!


----------



## geordiemammy

Going off my dates and a previous scan ill be exactly 14 weeks and they still haven't got back to me about weekly scan which I should be getting :/ got a scan to check cervix on Thursday though so hopefully they will also check baby out good luck with both of your scans xx


----------



## Girly922

Good luck with the scans ladies!!

I've still got a bit of a wait until mine. It's on the 12th when I'll be 12+2. Feeling very nervous about it already.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all, let you know how I get on:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I will be 13+2 tomorrow at my scan. My.big scan will be 18-20w whenever I can book an appointment for.


----------



## PatTabs

Got everything crossed for you tomorrow Oasis, Goddess and Dreamer :thumbup: looking forward to seeing those pics which reminds I still haven't figured out how to upload my pic yet - am rubbish!! Will try tomorrow.

GeordieM - I was 12+3 according to LOs size when I had my scan.

dreamer - everything went fab telling my family they were all massively excited, esp DHs parents as it will be there first grandchild. We had a lovely day all round. 

I hope you all had good Easters as well?!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Pat:) glad you had such a good easter xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, had a fantastic scan this morning, baby was very active with hb of 156, every single thing he checked was fine, heart, brain etc etc, no fetal abnormalities and a nuchal measurement of just 1.9. Baby is still measuring 5 days ahead so I have a new due date of 5th Oct. The sonographer was very pleased and said everything looked perfect, he really had trouble as baby was facing down! It was amazing to see all the acrobats they were doing, no wonder I can feel them already baby was going crazy lol. I still have to wait on my blood test and I could still get high risk due to my age but to have a perfect scan with not one marker for any abnormality makes me so happy, exhausted now as hardly slept for worrying!! Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1215.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Oasis. 1 down 2 to go. 

Iwill be leaving the house in about 30m. Super nervous too and feeling really sick.


----------



## Girly922

Amazing oasis!! Glad it went well and your little bean looks adorable. 

Good luck goddess!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you girly xxxxx Goddess I only had 3 hours sleep last night I was so worried! My blood pressure was up at the hospital cause I was a bit stressed, wishing you masses luck hunni xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats on the great scan pleased it all went well x


----------



## PatTabs

Fabulous news Oasis so pleased for you!! Cute scan!! Fingers crossed for bloods soon too, mine came through in 4 working days so hopefully you will know by the weekend!

I am flummoxed on adding my scan pic sorry gals am just rubbish going to have to ask DH for help! I would log onto the desktop but I can't even remember my BnB password :dohh:


----------



## Jaymelynn

Congrats on the great scan! It took over a week for my blood results from my NT scan, but I think the holidays had something to do with it (Passover and Easter).


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks geordiemammyxx Thank you Pat, I'm hoping if nothing shows on blood either and they only give me high risk due to my age we prob won't do further testing, but not sure will see:) xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats Oasis! We are due date buddies - mine is also the 5th!

My scan went really well, though they kept me waiting over 30 mins, I was so nervous and absolutely bursting! My bladder was so full it was obscuring things so I was allowed to pop to the ladies lol. It was amazing seeing baby do acrobatics, though baby didn't really want to cooperate for the photo or measurements - lying face first and then on it's side! My measurements were the same at 1.9 so also waiting for blood results. So happy and have a date for 20 week scan as 22nd may 

Hope everything went well goddess xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow dreamer, how funny!!!! Can't believe we have the same nuchal measurement as well as due date! Ours was also laying face down and the sonographer had a hell of a job getting one measurement, I was told a full bladder wasnt needed so luckily wasn't needing to go, fantastic news about your scan I'm so pleased for you!! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased your scan went well too dreamer :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and my next scan is 21st May:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Have any of you had scans to check the length of your cervix and if so do they also look at baby at the same time x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes they checked my cervix today, they did external scan first, then he went to internal to check an important measurement and check my cervix which he said was long and closed and then went back to external again, it took quite a while as baby was in such awkward positions! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

They didn't check mine :0) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My scan on Thursday is only to check cervix after 2 extensive loops I'm hoping he will look at baby as I haven't seen it yet with them not showing me my other scan :( x


----------



## Oasis717

I hope they do let you see baby, as they are already checking your cervix, they told me they now check the cervix as a decrease in size and a shorter cervix can indicate a risk of pre term birth so it's an important marker, thankfully mine was long and closed:) xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Fab news Dreamer!! :happydance:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks ladies - I am thrilled! 

I wish I didn't have to go back to work tomorrow! :0( I've had practically a week off and it's been lovely! :0)


----------



## goddess25

Cant write too much as I am at work...

The scan was great. It was lovely seeing the baby moving around so much. Will post a pic later. NT measurement was 2mm so totally fine and everything looks great with the baby. HE/She was asleep at the beginning so the sonographer was able to get the measurement right away. Bun seemed to be fond of turning and lying on its left hand side sucking its thumb.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats dreamer.. I am so excited for you.

3 out of 3 went well.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess congrats on your scan going well too x

Oasis I really hope they do I can't possible wait another 3 weeks til dating scan and I hope my cervix is ok as don't fancy a stitch in it :/


----------



## Oasis717

Fabulous news Goddess, woke up to go to the loo, as you do:) and wondered how you got on.so came onto see, so very pleased!! Xxx
Geordiemammy I guess it depends on who you get, if it were me scanning you a little look at baby and to see a heartbeat wouldn't hurt, especially as they are already scanning you, really hope you get someone nice who gives you a little peek, hope you are not up too much tonight, you need your rest, you're a supermum! Xx


----------



## CIM

I get US every two weeks for cervical checks, usually you can see the baby, and they let you look. If not ask them too, you're paying for the scan. Best wishes for long and tight. Lol.


----------



## goddess25

Giordimammy...sorry about sp I would imagine that they would have a quick look at the baby especially if they are scanning you anyway. If they don't appear to be doing that you can always ask them to have a wee quick look.

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130402_175728_zps7f3f2575.jpg

Oasis love that you checked in on me when you were up at the loo. 

Sorry about the picture size. 
Have a few more but this was one of the clearer ones...measuring ok for dates. HR good and Neuchal fold of 2mm. So overall very pleased.

Big scan on May 10.


----------



## Oasis717

You were the first thing I thought of hunni, after the loo lol, what a beautiful clear picture, you must be so pleased, amazing pic xxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Fantastic scan goddess!! Really clear. Not long now until your next scan :)


----------



## PatTabs

Wonderful news Goddess!! :happydance:

I'm away for a few days now girls, so keep baking those buns and catch up with you in a few days!


----------



## Oasis717

Have a great time Pat:) Take care xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Have a great time Pat.


----------



## geordiemammy

:)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Wonderful news goddess!

Have a great holiday pat

Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Had my scan this morning and baby is measuring 11 weeks so they are bringing my dating scan forward it was jumping around so pic ain't great but here is my bean


----------



## goddess25

Yay geordiemammy fab news. How was your cervix? 

So I am thinking of not doing SIPS Part 2, this means I wont get the combined result of my first blood tests, the NT scan and Part 2 blood tests. I wont be generated a statistic..but I am thinking the scan was good and the baby looked good. Do I need to put myself through the worry of a high risk number due to my age. I feel that anything big would show up on the scan right?


----------



## Oasis717

Fantastic geordiemammy!!! When they did internal one I couldn't see baby very clearly, abdominal one was best so now you get to see that very soon, really made up for you and I'm so pleased they let you see baby:) Yes how was your cervix? Xxx
Goddess from what dh and I have read the combined tests gives a lot of false positives and doesn't pick up many cases where there are abnormalities, although we wanted to now if there were markers, I've now decided I'm not going to pay much attention to the numbers, I didn't get a phone call yesterday or today which I'm really surprised about as was expecting very high risk, they said they would call me in for app immediately if high risk or if low it would be 3/5 days through the post:) I'm really tending to agree with you, unless you are prepared for CVS or amnio that risk doesn't mean much I don't think, not from what I've been reading. Maybe it's better to go by markers, although for us anyway we really do want to know if the bloods are clear xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Geordiemammy- massive congrats!

Goddess - I don't know much about the tests, I read on another forum someone else who wasn't having it done, and they said that the 20 week scan would show any major abnormalities, if that helps at all. I think it would be better to know, but as you say if it's likely to come out high anyway is it worth the extra worry, I think you just need to go with your instincts to decide what to do. 


Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I really thought mine would be very high with me being 41, it might still be but they definitely said if it was under 1:250 I would get an immediate call in for an app, guess I have to wait for the letter:) The sonographer seemed extremely experienced, they all come from the Fetal Medical Centre in London at my hospital and he was pleased with absolutely everything, so if nothing shows in my blood either I wouldn't get offered further testing anyway, we'd already said if we decided to do amnio we would delay until after the 20 week scan. Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

That was a belly scan he never checked cervix I swear they don't know what the are doing up at my hospital so got to have that checked at a later date they have moved dating scan to the 18th April ill be 13 weeks I'm so happy but god its took it out of me emotionally today and I have 2 ill children so fun and games in my house!! 

I don't know much about the combined thing so I'm no help x


----------



## Oasis717

Aw no they were supposed to be checking your cervix! At least you got to see baby hunni, so.pleased you did, I feel so sorry for you, you've really got your hands full, I take my hat off to you, I find it hard just with one lively 4 year old! Hope you get some rest tonight and are not up too much in the night, hoping yours get better soon poor things xxx


----------



## goddess25

I know how your feeling gm its to hard when you have a lot of kids to look after already.

I will discuss my blood tests with the MW on Monday and decide from there, but am leaning towards not bothering any further.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm so pleased I got to see it to and it was jumping all over so good signs I'm also pleased they have brought my next scan date forward ill feel better once I know I'm defo feeling it move I keep getting flutters but think is probably 2 early but guess you never know and I'm hoping the sleep through tonight I tossed and turned all night last night panicking about the scan this morning then we have had the OH sister brother in law and their kids over so I'm ready for my bed now and starting heparin injections daily from now to 34 weeks hate needles :( but anything to keep baby ok! Ill get them to check my cervix on the 18th or at least mention it then x


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess its just tiring I hope I get an energy boost I'm second trimester lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

In not I'm silly phone x


----------



## goddess25

I am the same... I find that in my long commute home from work I am so close to falling asleep its scary. I am utterly exhausted this pregnancy and looking forward to a boost of energy if it happens.

Have not been this tired before in pregnancy.


----------



## Oasis717

Feel so sorry for you both, you must be so tired xxxxx Geordiemammy I was feeling this one at 10 weeks, I honestly thought I must be wrong but it just got stronger and stronger until there was no doubt, when I had my scan baby was moving like crazy and I felt it all:) So you could well be feeling yours too! Just woke up after 2 hours sleep, it's been weeks since I slept all night, always needing the bloody loo lol xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I was only tired with my 4th and this one the first 3 were a doddle!

Oasis I know the feeling about up for the toilet this in the 4 th time I have been up and now I'm wide awake just want and need a full nights sleep its the broken sleep that makes it worse I think
I felt my 4th from about 13 weeks so maybe I can feel it x


----------



## Oasis717

I know hun me too, was up three times last night and I can't always get back straight away, I remember it was the same with ds 4, a whole night's sleep would be lovely! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hopefully we will get some decent sleep soon x


----------



## Oasis717

Here's hoping:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am definitley feeling my baby move too started about 2 weeks ago with tiny flutters..now its stronger...not big kicks or anything yet but definite movement.

I am sleeping not too badly.. go to bed about 11:00pm, up once over night to pee usually, and alarm goes off at 5:30.


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies I couldn't wait any longer still heard nothing from the hospital and couldn't stand not knowing if my blood test was clear so I rang and spoke to a lovely midwife, my results are in the post but she was happy to tell me, I started at a 1:57 risk of downs due to my age and background etc but with my scan results and blood results that went to 1:1147!!! We are so shocked, I never expected such fantastic numbers, with my son now 4 I had a risk of 1:1471 so 5 years on was never expecting that! We are very happy and whilst I know it's not a definitive answer and there is still a risk the mw said it was very low. Baby is moving away as always and im just starting to get the odd little tap:) Feeling v happy today, might finally let myself relax just a tiny bit xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Brilliant news oasis, what a fantastic number. I think some relaxation is in order now.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I definitely think it's about time to relax a bit! Who'd have thought I could get numbers like that at 41! I was expecting 300 if I was lucky lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

They are really good congrats and try and chill a bit now I hope mine are as good x


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess 11pm I'm lucky if I stay up past 10 sometimes by 9 I'm asleep sitting up on the sofa I could happily fall asleep at 4pm I even say at the bottom of the stairs the other day cause my back was hurting and my OH came in at 6pm and I was asleep with my head against the banister I'm sure I have narcolepsy lol x


----------



## goddess25

I get the kids to bed about 8:00 ish and I like to have some me time for a bit...by the time I clean the kitchen, clean the mess under the table that was their dinner, do the dishes etc, put away toys and books its easily 9pm or more. i shower then i read and watch tv. My hubby leaves for work when i get home so no one else to do it but me.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats Oasis those are fab numbers! Really pleased for you xxx

I didn't sleep very well last night either and paying for it with the nausea - is it too early to go to bed now? Lol 

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer:) I walked up Asda with dh to do our shopping (we don't drive its half hour away) by time we got back I was utterly exhausted and been laying down since, really hoping for my energy to come back soon, my nausea is much better apart from the odd bad days at mo, but since I've felt the movements I don't get scared anymore when it's not bad, should be getting better about now anyway so I'm glad of the relief days! Hope yours goes really soon dreamer xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

goddess25 said:


> I get the kids to bed about 8:00 ish and I like to have some me time for a bit...by the time I clean the kitchen, clean the mess under the table that was their dinner, do the dishes etc, put away toys and books its easily 9pm or more. i shower then i read and watch tv. My hubby leaves for work when i get home so no one else to do it but me.

I get mine in bed for 7 they don't get back up the older ones can watch TV but little one is straight to sleep my OH does sod all really just moans at me if its not tidy so make sure its done before he gets in at 6 lol so by 7 I'm sat on my fat backside chilling x


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer2013 said:


> Congrats Oasis those are fab numbers! Really pleased for you xxx
> 
> I didn't sleep very well last night either and paying for it with the nausea - is it too early to go to bed now? Lol
> 
> Xx

Its never too early to go to bed lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Awww geordiemammy you have to do it all alone, I dunno how you do it! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I done everything on my own with my 4th cause their dad was a right idiot and we split while I was pregnant ya just get on with it everyone would do the same my OH works long hours so he does his bit in that respect x


----------



## Oasis717

Well I think you're a supermum:) I've got my 22 year old to help me while dh is at work, plus my 12 year old does her bit so in that respect being an older mum has its perks lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My 8 yr old is a great help with the little one infact he is just a great help generally the other 2 are typical lazy boys won't do anything unless it benefits them!!
Have you all thought of any names yet? I have a boys name already cause I'm pretty sure it will be another boy but I'm really struggling with a girls name that's pretty but unique x


----------



## Oasis717

We have our girls name but there's a couple of boys names we like, not sure yet, boys names are always harder than girls for us, it took us ages to pick our son Casey's name, there are no Casey's in his school, so I don't think it's a too common name, we like really unique names, nothing that the kids would dislike when older but nothing the norm either:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

With the boys I struggled for boys name too but always had a girls name and cause my kids have 3 names each it become harder each time lol everything I like my mam doesn't and neither does my OH but they are just coming up with names that I don't like!! 

I love Casey I wanted to call ds3 Casey John but his dad wouldn't let me so he got John Casey Anthony. I'm going to book a gender scan at 16 weeks to find out if I even need to bother thinking of a girls name x


----------



## goddess25

I think I will be having a boy too. We have girls names picked out no boys.

Euan was nameless for 5 days after he was born. We had no boys names picked out when livi was born either, I don't think this time will be any different.


----------



## geordiemammy

I had Blake picked for my youngest but my now ex said no when he was born so he was nameless it was my oldest boy who picked jake for him x


----------



## goddess25

Its so hard picking names. I don't like this part.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know cause ya have to think its a name for life its got to go from baby to old man or lady its defo the hardest bit x


----------



## goddess25

We are having problems with Euan over here. Evetyone assumes its supposed to be Evan. They have no idea how to pronounce it.


----------



## geordiemammy

People do that with my oldest Luc s name its luke but its the French spelling x


----------



## Oasis717

I got my hospital letter today so that was just 4 working days to arrive, not bad! I knew my downs risk from ringing Friday but I got my risk for trisomy's 13 and 18 also and are only 1:2213 so I'm happy with those numbers, I don't know too much about Patau or Edwards, they're not as well known as Downs I guess xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have never herd of them before x


----------



## goddess25

Edwards is a syndrome thats pretty much incompatible with life, its a really bad one. I had a friend that was HR for Edwards and she opted not to do anything, and she had a healthy baby boy. Never heard of the other one though.


----------



## Oasis717

I'd heard of turner syndrome and Edwards but not Patau xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Are them tests standard now if you want them x


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies :flower:

How you all doing? I had a really relaxing break last week, bit chilly but I slept loads which was just heavenly :sleep:

Oasis/Goddess wow I can't believe you are feeling movement already, I can't wait for that experience I have nothing to compare it to so will keep you posted! I have been getting really sharp twinges this past week though, am hoping it's just ligaments moving does that seem right? I got quite worried at one point but I am still feeling touches of nausea daily which is strangely a comfort!

I'm 15 weeks tomorrow I can't believe it! I told my boss and a few close work colleagues today it feels so nice to tell people.

DH and I haven't even considered names at all yet, tbh am probably going to wait for my 20 week scan.

Oasis - I didn't get any Trisomy results in my letter, did you have to ask specifically for it? I will ask the MW next week if so.

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Pat don't worry about those sharp twinges, I've been getting exactly the same! Mine are almost like a stitch like feeling, quite sharp, up either side of my belly. The tests I had are standard but I was asked at my 8 week mw appointment if I was happy to have all tests, which I was, from what I've read it depends on your area/health authority what's offered, I was really impressed with my care, the scan was very detailed, it was done by experienced sonographers from The Fetal Medical centre in London who also operate at my local hospital, there were three of them and it was a very detailed scan, can't wait for my 22 weeker on the 21st May to see what we're having! Having a sick day today, it's not gone for good yet:( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and sorry pat I meant to say, I had my blood took before the scan, I got a copy of the scan results that day and was told my trisomy blood results would follow in 2-5 days which they did today:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I didn't think I would feel movement so early not sure if I am feeling it because its the 3rd. I had my mw today and she was listening to the baby which was bopping about, she said to me this baby sure moves a lot then it kicked the Doppler...she was like did you feel that. She was amazed and said it was fairly unusual at 14w..she also told me that my scan from last week the baby measured 1 day ahead so pretty spot on for dates.

The scan result to her didn't say anything because it said the scan will be correlated with both blood work to give results...I am really not sure what to do. She said a lot of what they check for in the blood tests would not show up on the scan..so I am a bit torn.

She said that being almost 39 puts you at greater risk of your baby having these conditions but that it does not automatically put you at high risk number.


----------



## goddess25

I meant to say I also have varicose veins in my labia....I got them in my 2nd pregnancy and then it disappeared after she was born and they are back with a vengeance. Its really quite painful. I feel like I should be a 100w pregnant rather than 14.


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess, I had a very painful varicose vein in my labia with ds 4 so I'm sure I'll get the same a bit further on! I doubt very much if my mw will believe me that I was feeling baby so early then, if its unusual at 14 weeks what would she make of 10! I wasn't 100% til I was 12 weeks but watching the scan and feeling baby move in time as I watched there was no kidding myself anymore, now baby moves most of the day it's got much stronger and I can feel baby turn and now little taps. I've got mw in a couple of weeks. Yes they told me what they look for in the blood which is raised hcg levels and a protein, low levels of I think, wouldn't show up on a scan, what will you do goddess? I really thought at 41 I'd be doomed to be high risk! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I started feeling this baby about 11w i think so really not that far behind you...OK a lot of the time it did follow with a fart but i am sure it was real sometimes. I can feel stronger taps now but its only a few times per day, when I am quiet that I notice it. 

My Mw told me yesterday that I have till 20 something weeks I have it written down to do the second blood test, she told me that I still have time to do the big scan which is May 10 and if that looks fine and there are no soft markers then at that point I still have the luxury of deciding to do the blood work. Still not sure. I just feel happy and relaxed now about this pregnancy and like you am anticipating high numbers.

DId you find that anything helped with the VV. I find it really uncomfortable.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol goddess, followed with a fart that had me giggling!!!! I don't feel taps all day, just a couple, it's the wriggles and turns I feel most of the day, yes you can have that blood test done at 22 weeks, I will be having a repeat blood test then so at least you can think about it. Don't forget I was expecting really high numbers and got a low risk so you never know hunni xxxxx I didn't find anything to help with the varicose vein unfortunately if they're on your leg you get support stockings but I wonder what they could do for them in your bits?:/ xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

You can buy some odd girdle thing as I was googling online...it looked uncomfy and it was super expensive.


----------



## geordiemammy

How's everyone doing all good I hope x


----------



## Oasis717

No nausea today so far!!! Please stay away:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Doing ok today so far but its early days at 7.50am.

Yesterday was a horrible day..pretty much had awful gas pains from getting up till going back to bed and I had to resort to taking a gas x thing at bedtime. I am horribly constipated and totally not helping myself any so its my own fault really. Glad that when i woke up this morning it was gone.

Didn't feel the baby move yesterday or today yet...but I had so much pain not sure I could have felt it through that. Hoping that bun is ok. Will do my doppler tonight if I don't feel anything through out the day.


----------



## goddess25

Glad you have no nausea Oasis..i think mine is gone for the most part have some waves of medium nausea throughout the day but it doesn't last long thankfully.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, I've pretty much been free from nausea today which is such a relief as was so ill last two days, I'm still really suffering with gas too, it's really annoying and it does give some pain sometimes too, hoping that goes now I'm in the second trimester xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I haven't been sick today but I'm scared to be lol I was at a&e e last night with chest pains apparently I have damaged cartilage in my chest due to coughing throwing up and sneezing so much lately :( have any of you herd of the needle test that tells you the sex of all your babies past present lost and future?? X


----------



## Oasis717

I've never heard of that I have to say, where did you hear that geordiemammy? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and hope youre ok I meant to say and not in.any pain xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just googled it and watched a vid on you Tube watching it done, very interesting! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The pain is unreal but won't go til I stop stressing it more so paracetamol is my best friend not that it does much lol 

Its a really old way to tell the sex with a seeing needle on thread it moved side to side for a boy and circles for a girl I was at my friends today and she don't it to me as was right for her and all her family after your last child the needle doesn't move again or if you aren't having any at all it stays still so mine came out with girl for my loss at 15 then my 4 boys then another 4 boys for mcs then girl for this one then stopped so when I got home I did it to my partner cause it works on the men too as my 4 boys aren't his it said boy boy boy boy for the 4 mcs we have had then girl then stopped he was pretty freaked out that it said the same lol x 

Goddess hope the wind goes and oasis hope the sickness stays away x


----------



## geordiemammy

I watched it ages ago but never done it but they were on about it today and I said go on then


----------



## Oasis717

Did you do it, what did it say?:) I haven't got a needle else I'd give it a go! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it said girl boy boy boy boy boy boy boy boy girl 
Loss ds1 ds2 ds3 ds4 mc. Mc. Mc. Mc. This baby


----------



## geordiemammy

Then it stopped and same for OH boy boy boy boy girl mc mc mc mc this baby


----------



## goddess25

Thats a bit confusing for me to follow geordiemammy...

What do all you UK ladies think about the Margaret Thatcher thing or is this too political to go into here.

I am from Scotland so my view is obviously going to be a little bit different...I dont think she deserves a state funeral or whatever as she did put a large proportion of the country into poverty and to me it seems like they are re writing history a little bit.

Any tips on getting rid of the gas pains?


----------



## geordiemammy

goddess25 said:


> Thats a bit confusing for me to follow geordiemammy...
> 
> What do all you UK ladies think about the Margaret Thatcher thing or is this too political to go into here.
> 
> I am from Scotland so my view is obviously going to be a little bit different...I dont think she deserves a state funeral or whatever as she did put a large proportion of the country into poverty and to me it seems like they are re writing history a little bit.
> 
> Any tips on getting rid of the gas pains?

It tells you how many times you will be pregnant and the sex of each time whether it be a mc or full term baby 

As for Margret thatcher I can't really comment on her politically as I was too young but I think women could take alot from her as she was strong willed and went for what she believed was right to be honest the government need a new party called the common sense party with people from normal back grounds who have struggled and seen real hard times them stuck up idiots that are in there ain't got a clue what its like to worry about bills and where the next meal is coming from to feed their families they have always had money were born into it and I really think more women should get into politics but I'm going to stop there lol I have way to much to say on the subject 

As for gas try polo mints my granny used to swear by them xx


----------



## goddess25

Don't have polo mints over here.

I think politicians everywhere are removed from reality. Don't get to see too much over here but David Cameron seems to be on another planet, as does all the other leaders. Its the same over here too, utterly clueless about every day struggles.


----------



## geordiemammy

Try a different kinda of mint 

David Cameron is a joke its keep the rich rich and make the poor even poorer they have now introduced a bedroom tax so if an old person has lived in their 3 bed house for years and are in receipt of benefit they have to pay extra rent for the rooms they have suggested people who have a spare room should take in lodgers which is not an option really if you have young children if I claimed benefits I would be stung by the bedroom tax I have a 4 bed house which is rented but 4 bedrooms with 4 kids should be ok but it's not they would expect me to make all the boys share and even when this baby comes along if its a boy the would only allow a 3 bed benefit cause I should have 2 in 1 room and 3 in the other x god I do go on dont I lol x


----------



## goddess25

My husbands family were telling me about the bedroom tax, at first I thought it was a joke because it was so utterly ludicrous but sadly i found it true when i looked up the internet and news sites... Its very sad. My 92 year old Gran lives alone in a 3 bed house that she bought with her husband when they were in their 20s, raised their family and she has spent the most of her life there. She struggles financially and it makes me sad to think she will have to pay a tax for having empty rooms, and hello lets take in lodgers to a vulnerable old ladies house, great idea.

Anyway did my doppler last night and found my beans HB right away i was concerned that i had not felt movement for a few days.


----------



## geordiemammy

Great news on the heartbeat :) I think ill invest in a Doppler if next scan goes ok!! 

There is away around the bedroom tax but they have kept it quiet look into it for your grandma she maybe exempt from it due to age and if not can claim something to cover it ill try and find out what its called x


----------



## geordiemammy

Great news on the heartbeat :) I think ill invest in a Doppler if next scan goes ok!! 

There is away around the bedroom tax but they have kept it quiet look into it for your grandma she maybe exempt from it due to age and if not can claim something to cover it ill try and find out what its called x


----------



## Oasis717

I've only just noticed your ds 3 has my son's name for a middle name geordiemammy:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha it would of been his first name if their dad wasnt a complete tool lol and jake would of been Blake did you do the needle test I did it on my friend today and it said girl boy and then stopped and that's what she has and she isn't having anymore x


----------



## Oasis717

It's a lovely name, I love Blake too:) I can't find my bloody sewing kit, really interested to know what it would say, gunna have another look later, will let you know if I do it xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am going to try it too when i have some time over the weekend. I have a cross stitch needle. So basically you hang it on thread, you lie down and you hang it over your tummy is that the idea.


----------



## Oasis717

No hun you get a piece of thread 20" long, thread a needle so the needle is hanging approx 10", hold the knot in your right hand and tap the needle 3 times in the crook between your thumb and first finger, turn your left hand over and hold the needle over your head keeping both hands still, apparently the needle will move circles for a girl, straight line for a boy, it starts with your very first child so you have to wait for it to stop moving then start again for the next child, there's a demo on You Tube under needle test xxx


----------



## goddess25

Think i best look at the demo...so it does all your kids and losses too. I get it.


----------



## Oasis717

I think def watch the demo. It's so much easier and yes it starts at the beginning apparently! X


----------



## Girly922

Just to add a little but on the bedroom tax. It doesn't affect you if you own your property or rent privately. It will only be affecting those in receipt of housing benefit. I went and checked this out as we recently bought a 4-bed semi. It'd be a total nightmare if we had to pay that too. We pay enough with council tax and parish council. Lol.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah that's right but you could own your house and be getting housing benefit and alot of private lets are still getting housing benefit so they are effected too x


----------



## geordiemammy

As for the needle test after each circle or side to side you can lie the needle on your hand to stop it and start it rather than waiting for it to stop I have done it to my boys going to write it down see if its true it said ds1 will have 4 girls ds2 will have 2 girls ds3 will have girl boy girl and ds4 will have 3 girls lol xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies 

Just checking in :0) glad you are all doing really well.... I'm feeling a bit better though waiting to start glowing lol It's amazing that some of you can already feel movement, I wonder if I can feel tiny flutters - but to be honest I am not sure! Still waiting to get my results from the hospital... Guess no news is good news but my scan was 9 days ago now! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi dreamer, glad you are feeling a bit better, some hospitals can take a couple of weeks from.what I've read, mine was 2-5 working days, you could always ring the hospital and ask, they didn't mind me ringing at all, I rang the dept where I had my scan:) I got told by my mum in law and her mum today I looked beautiful and glowing, I don't feel it lol! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny seeing our tickers exactly the same dreamer lol xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis - it says it can take a week to ten days, so hopefully any day or else I will give them a call to put my mind at rest, though they say they will call you if high risk within 3 days and to chase them if its been 3 weeks! Glad you are glowing (!) even if you don't feel it ;0) it's nice having a bump buddy! I met a girl in my work who is due on the 6th October so just 1 day different! Though she has not been sick once and is barely showing compared to me (i would say we are similar build) and she manages to go jogging - not fair Lol though nice to have someone in work in the same situation xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly - have you had your scan yet? That must be soon xx


----------



## Girly922

geordiemammy said:


> Yeah that's right but you could own your house and be getting housing benefit and alot of private lets are still getting housing benefit so they are effected too x

Fair point. I didn't think of it that way. :dohh: lol


----------



## Girly922

Thanks dreamer, it's tomorrow. I'm pretty scared to be honest. Got myself in a real state last night and just sat there crying my eyes out terrified that it'll be bad news. Trying to stay positive now. I wish I could just be excited for it.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes if it was bad news dreamer you would of heard by now so hopefully you'll hear soon:) it is nice havinga bump buddy xxxxx
Girly wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, I was so nervous before mine too but I'm sure you'll be excited once you're there and see all is ok and your lo dancing about, let us know after!! Lots luv xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Its nice to be told though I am starting to feel more energetic and even planning on possible leaving the house after dinner with the kids.


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck with your scan girly :) x


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck with your scan Girly...I am sure it will be just great and soon enough you will be updating here with some pics.

At my Neuchal scan they told me I measured 1 day ahead no big deal so technically I should be the same as you Oasis and Dreamer but going to leave it as is since it was only 1 day.

Its so nice for us all to be close together.


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he - that's great that you are the same day too goddess. Xx

Lots of luck today at your scan girly. Try and enjoy it, it will be amazing. Can't wait to see pictures! Xx


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies!! Starting to feel a bit excited now but still really nervous. I'll let you all know how it goes. :) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo loads luck girly can't wait to hear all about it!! Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

How did it go girly? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I know been thinking about her xxx


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you girly, hope everything was ok.


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies! Went really well. Had to have an internal scan as well as apparently I've got a retroverted uterus but was amazing to see baby so clearly. Started of sucking his/her thumb, then waved at us. Then, during the internal, went to sleep with hands behind his/her head. We couldn't wake baby back up. Lol. Was absolutely perfect. Measuring 3 days ahead. :)

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/CDB5713B-3FF1-49DB-98E6-FB62E084CFE8-3315-0000027EDE1153A6.jpg


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yay!! I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Girly922 said:


> Thanks ladies! Went really well. Had to have an internal scan as well as apparently I've got a retroverted uterus but was amazing to see baby so clearly. Started of sucking his/her thumb, then waved at us. Then, during the internal, went to sleep with hands behind his/her head. We couldn't wake baby back up. Lol. Was absolutely perfect. Measuring 3 days ahead. :)
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/CDB5713B-3FF1-49DB-98E6-FB62E084CFE8-3315-0000027EDE1153A6.jpg

Yay congrats baby looks fab xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow girly what a beautiful picture, I'm so very pleased for you, have been thinking of you, another successful scan, we are doing well ladies!! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news girly. Great pic. I have a tilted uterus too.


----------



## PatTabs

Fabulous Girly :happydance:


----------



## Nichole

Congrats on the bfp's everyone! Fx'd for you all. I'm due with my 2nd after a loss, October 6th. It's a girl.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Welcome Nichole! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Nichole, welcome to the group:) xx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi would love to join if you would have me x
We are due 22nd October x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Danni, welcome to you too, how are you xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi Danni, welcome - we'd love to have you.
Xx

How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm feeling good today dreamer, no sickness at all beautiful sunny day here too xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hi Nichole and danni congrats on your bumps :)


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm feeling rather sick but haven't been sick yet thank god how is everyone else? 

Oasis I swear I can feel this baby jumping about how early did you feel it again? 

Im pleased if it is movement cause its a little reassurance got a scan on Thursday but I'm worrying about it :( the movement just feels like little flutters really low down been getting a few shooting pains too can't remember getting them with the others is it normal?? X


----------



## goddess25

I am having those shooting pains usually down both sides of my uterus.


----------



## geordiemammy

Sometimes they are at the sides sometimes central above the pelvic bone x


----------



## Oasis717

Geordiemammy it was 10 weeks! By 12 I knew it was baby, I could feel them so strongly, I get those shooting pains up the sides sometimes, I've broke my toe just now from tripping on something in my girls room and to stop myself falling on my bump I had to twist my foot right round and put my hands on the floor, it really shook me up but I'd rather break a toe than fall on my bump! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I'm 12 weeks 2 days now so guess it could be baby! 

Omg are you ok other than the toe I hate tripping over their stuff generally cause I get such a shock but when ya pregnant its much worse xx


----------



## Oasis717

I went over to see my friend who's a nurse, it is broken and painful but I'm glad it's that other than baby! Yes I did have a few tears I think it was the shock, have no idea how I managed to save myself, I 100% thought I was going over xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for asking hunni xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

As long as you and bump are ok x


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Nichole, Danni..welcome :flower: hope you are both doing well!

Oasis - ouch your poor toe and not what you need, take care hun :hugs:

I'm with you all re: the shooting pains, they can be really quite painful, I seem to get them more overnight when I toss/turn too quickly and I have realised leaping out of bed as I used to is not such a good idea.

Hope you all are having good weekends and how lovely was it feeling the sun today for those in the UK..i had pretty much forgotten what it felt like to have a warm breeze on your face and not some arctic chill! Roll on spring proper...


----------



## Nichole

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good/better today. My morning sickness has gone completely and I'm finally getting my appetite back. I've already gained 7lbs in the 1st trimester! We just found out this past Monday that it's a little girl (just what I was hoping for!) and I swear I felt her roll over last night.


----------



## geordiemammy

Nichole said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good/better today. My morning sickness has gone completely and I'm finally getting my appetite back. I've already gained 7lbs in the 1st trimester! We just found out this past Monday that it's a little girl (just what I was hoping for!) and I swear I felt her roll over last night.

How did you find out the sex so early? X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Glad everyone is doing well! Xxx 

Oasis - you poor thing, I hope it gets better soon, glad it wasn't more serious xx

I am finally feeling a bit better, although I still feel nauseous now and then I haven't thrown up in a week, which makes a change from every night! Getting some back ache though.... Around my mid back... Does anyone else get this? Any thing help?

I've booked my gender scan for Wednesday! Eek.... I'm so excited!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I get really bad Back pain I had spd with ds3 & 4 so its probably that started early I used to take codeine and paracetamol it worked a bit but won't take codeine with this pregnancy paracetamol don't touch it by its self though your body can only feel pain or heat though so try a hot water bottle where the pain is I keep telling OH I'm going to duct tape a hot water bottle to my back lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer are you wanting pink or blue? I can't wait til I can book my gender scan I'm so impatient want to know now if its the last addition to the 5 a side team or a little princess who will be ruined by everyone


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he. I don't know lol. I'd love to have one of each eventually, and I think it would be nice to have an older brother, and I know dh would love a little boy to kick a ball around with... But I'd also love a little girl to dress up and i know he'd spoil a little girl rotten lol. In saying that no guarantee I wouldn't get a little girl who's a tom boy, or a boy who hates football lol. Cliche but I guess so long as it's healthy I don't mind... I just want to know though
Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Its easier to prepare when you know we couldn't find out what ds2 was I was gutted and feel terrible for saying this but when he was born and held up we still didn't know as cord covered bits but I looked and said please tell me its a boy cause if its a girl its the ugliest one I've seen!! He just had such a boys face not that he was ugly just a total boy look x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Awwww sweet! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies my toes are strapped up and the pains a bit better, glad everyone is feeling better, I've not felt sick all day which is great:) xxxx


----------



## Nichole

Geordie - Idk how I got so lucky! They did a really extensive scan (checking for what they could be complications) and the tech said it was really early to check, but asked if she had an idea of gender, did I want her to say something or wait until next time. I told her (not expecting anything) to go ahead and tell me if she has an idea. She looked for less than 10 seconds and says "Oh, it's definitely a girl." I asked how sure she was, she said there was no doubt at all.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's great you can tell from 14 weeks on some I think x


----------



## goddess25

Am I the only one staying on team yellow?

Oasis sorry bout the toe.


----------



## mizcee18

Nichole said:


> Geordie - Idk how I got so lucky! They did a really extensive scan (checking for what they could be complications) and the tech said it was really early to check, but asked if she had an idea of gender, did I want her to say something or wait until next time. I told her (not expecting anything) to go ahead and tell me if she has an idea. She looked for less than 10 seconds and says "Oh, it's definitely a girl." I asked how sure she was, she said there was no doubt at all.

that is so awesome! I don't get my u/s until im 20 wks blah feels like its going to be forever!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Goddess xxxx I can't wait til the 21st May to find out what we're having xx


----------



## Girly922

No you're not goddess. I'm staying team yellow. With it being our first, we don't mind what we're having. I want the surprise. Lol.


----------



## geordiemammy

My mam thinks I should stay team yellow but I don't think I can wait that long x


----------



## Oasis717

There's no way I could wait lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Same here my mam said convince myself its a boy and then if its a girl ill be over the moon but if its a girl I want girly stuff for her not neutral things lol I want to go wild with pink haha x


----------



## Oasis717

Me too if it's a girl it's gunna be pink everything lol but I really don't mind which as long as they are ok I don't care!:) xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I know I'm the same even said to my OH last night I don't think it will really bother me if its another boy a girl would complete the family but as long as its healthy I'm really not bothered after losing the 4 I just want to get to 9 months safely x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Girly and goddess, I think it would be lovely to wait and have a suprise - wish I was more patient lol. I think if dh said let's wait, I would, but he's worse than me lol.

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol my dh would never be able to wait, I think we're as bad as each other xxxx


----------



## Girly922

My OH agreed, he wants to wait too. My family have all stayed team yellow but it's his family and all of our friends that want to find out. Lol. It's making it difficult to not just say ok let's find out but I really want that surprise at the end.


----------



## goddess25

I stayed team yellow the first 2 times around. I figure you don't get anticipation and excitement and such a surprise like that often. First time around I was 100% positive I was having a girl and out popped Euan..for a few minutes I was really confused to see a penis ;) Second time around I was 100% convinced it was boy and out popped Livi so my motherly intuition is utterly wrong. This time I think boy so we will see if its true this time.

I have never been a girly girl ever. We had lots of gender neutral clothes for both but the day after Livi was born I was at the mall buying baby girl clothes and have not been able to stop since. There are so many beautiful girls clothes and boys clothes are really dull in comparison. Little girl dresses are utterly adorable.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I totally agree on the clothes thing much more selection for girls and so pretty x


----------



## Oasis717

Def agree there's just not the same choice for boys clothes as there is girls! Xx


----------



## mizcee18

Oasis717 said:


> Def agree there's just not the same choice for boys clothes as there is girls! Xx

We have the same due date :) :)


my ultrasound is set for May 17th and my birthday is may 18th, we are going to have a reveal party on my birthday, we are going to give the envelope with the sex to the baker and have them dye the inside of the cake blue or pink and find out that way, coolest birthday gift ever! do any of you have any plans to reveal the sex that way? if so are you going to find out or will you find out with everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

Wow that's three of us now with the same dd:) the cake is a wonderful idea, my scan is 21st May so I'll be finding out just after you xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Team yellow for me!! DH convinced it's a boy..me I have no idea but as long as they are healthy I'll be just be fine! As its our first we don't really care one jot!!


----------



## Jaymelynn

Team yellow for me too... I think, haha. It was the original plan, but it seems that our families want to know more then we do. I would prefer gender neutral items anyway, so I think staying team yellow will help with all the excessive pink or blue items. In the beginning to the pregnancy I had a gut feeling that it was a boy, now I have no idea.


----------



## goddess25

Glad I am not the only one on team yellow. I love the cake idea.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Wow that's three of us now with the same dd:) the cake is a wonderful idea, my scan is 21st May so I'll be finding out just after you xxxx

I think four of us! Goddess is also the 5th I think... 

Welcome mizcee!

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Is there four of us course there is lol, baby brain!! They put her one day ahead I think making her the same as us, I think.anyway! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Yes me too, and feeling the baby brain!! :haha: 

I had my midwife appointment this morning and got my screening test results back - so happy and relieved that they were v low risk :happydance:

It's starting to feel more real now - so exited and completely terrified!! Lol

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow I'm so pleased Dreamer that's amazing news, my next mw app is on 24th April, can't wait to hear the heartbeat, I know we heard it at the scan but I'm still excited, feels like forever since I saw the mw at 8 weeks!! Xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies, I am having a bit of an anxious week I know it's irrational and stupid but my nausea and is finally easing and that just got me worried about how LO is doing.

I don't know if I ever will stop looking at the toilet paper and it's making me sad as I just want to enjoy the pregnancy but I just have waves of feeling scared.

I have a m/w appt tomorrow which is good timing but I just wanted to let it out really and move on, sorry for sounding so ridiculous!


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat I feel the same I'm dreading my scan Thursday and every time I'm at the toilet I'm checking for blood in fact I even find myself going just to check so I know how you feel xx


----------



## mizcee18

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's three of us now with the same dd:) the cake is a wonderful idea, my scan is 21st May so I'll be finding out just after you xxxx
> 
> I think four of us! Goddess is also the 5th I think...
> 
> Welcome mizcee!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

thanks, im happy to be here! have any of you been able to feel the baby move yet?


----------



## Oasis717

I started feeling this lo at 10 weeks, the movements are quite strong now:)xxxx
Pat I'm only just starting to relax a bit, I still look at the tissue each and everytime I go but I'm getting more confident as more time passes, always in the back of my mind though is that fear, I don't think it ever fully goes, its only the movements that I feel everyday that comforts me xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news dreamer...yay!

4 of us with the same due date is a bit od. I have not changed my ticker to reflect it.


----------



## Jaymelynn

PatTabs said:


> Evening ladies, I am having a bit of an anxious week I know it's irrational and stupid but my nausea and is finally easing and that just got me worried about how LO is doing.
> 
> I don't know if I ever will stop looking at the toilet paper and it's making me sad as I just want to enjoy the pregnancy but I just have waves of feeling scared.
> 
> I have a m/w appt tomorrow which is good timing but I just wanted to let it out really and move on, sorry for sounding so ridiculous!

I am the same way- you do not sound ridiculous to me. I am worried all the time and not getting to enjoy this pregnancy. I always check the toilet paper and any changes worry me more. I was spoiled that in the beginning my doctor was seeing me every two weeks. Now waiting four weeks for my next appointment is driving me mad. Two more weeks until I can see the doctor and listen to the doppler. Yay for your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## Girly922

I'm still checking every time I go to the toilet. I'm less worried now and starting to enjoy it more, but there are still those little things that worry me. I think I'll find it easier once I feel baby move.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies, just had to let it out..

Just got back from my m/w appt and heard LOs heartbeat which was just lovely so am enjoying this moment (well until I get my next anxious day that is :blush:) 

I can't believe the next appt will be the 20 week scan.
JaymeL - time seems to drag doesn't to but yet I still can't believe am 16 weeks either!
GeordieM - good luck for Thurs..
Dreamer - fab news on results!

Hope everyone else is doing well today :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

How lovely Pat it makes me so excited for the 24th when we get to hear our lo heartbeat:) The hour walk round trip to my sons pre school is getting little harder now so feeling a bit tired, other than that really good, the lady that owns the nursery asked me if I was expecting today so I must be showing lol xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Oasis - you are better than me! Its terrible, i live in a 3 story townhouse and am huffing and puffing as I am working from home in the study and I had put the washing on carried it upstairs forgot something twice so up and down like a yo- yo and could barely breathe when I sat back down! Good luck for next Wed!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know exactly how you feel Pat, I'm terrible with stairs, I've really slowed down and I'm always really active, we live in a valley and there's two steep hills to climb before getting onto flat ground to go anywhere and I'm getting slower all the time up the hills, I'm fine on the flat but anything steep or stairs and I'm out of breath! I have to climb these hills twice each time my son goes to pre school which is 3 days a week, once to drop him off and then again to pick him up! Then there's a 20 min walk on the flat where I recover lol. I tried carrying my washing upstairs yesterday and although it had dried I still found it a struggle, dh or the children take it outside for me when it's wet now as its just too heavy! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

:blue::blue::blue::blue:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nichole

Oasis717 said:


> Is there four of us course there is lol, baby brain!! They put her one day ahead I think making her the same as us, I think.anyway! Xxx

They can't decide if mine's the 5th or 6th. I've been told both now.


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer2013 said:


> :blue::blue::blue::blue:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Have you found out the sex?? Lol


----------



## Nichole

So, I finally got around to scanning our most recent u/s, in which we found out the gender :) So many people have a hard time believing/understanding how we can be SO sure it's a girl this early ("there's still a chance something can pop out!"), until they see it themselves :) So, here's our pics for you all! Any doubts?
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









Scan0002.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 4









Gender.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Girly922

I'm definitely feeling myself slowing down on stairs. Lol. Got my results back from the combined screening. Low risk of 1 in 5000 so I'm happy. 

Oh Dreamer, are you blue?? :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

Great scan Nicole!! Gorgeous little girl you've got in there. :)


----------



## geordiemammy

Nichole said:


> So, I finally got around to scanning our most recent u/s, in which we found out the gender :) So many people have a hard time believing/understanding how we can be SO sure it's a girl this early ("there's still a chance something can pop out!"), until they see it themselves :) So, here's our pics for you all! Any doubts?

Well can't see any boy parts and they are normally developed by then just unable to see accurately but my friend was told boy at a 14 weeks and it was a boy I think they can see earlier but like to wait til 16 weeks xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats Nichole - great pic!

Yes I am team blue- very excited! She was 100% sure!

Great scan results girly

Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats dreamer x


----------



## Girly922

Woo!! Congrats dreamer! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

I must of missed that dreamer wow congrats!! I can't wait to fine out now I really can't xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks ladies! I am super excited - tho I'm never going to escape football on the telly! Lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ya never know he might not be a football fan I have 4 boys and none of them really like it lol x


----------



## Oasis717

My dh is a massive footie man u fan and if we have a boy he won't have any choice lol xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ha ha - thanks geordiemammy, I think he won't have much choice either though, dh loves all his sport! Lol 

Xx


----------



## Girly922

It could be worse Dreamer. Lol. This baby's gonna love everything with an engine. I love formula1, we're a family of motocross on my side and my dad jet skis every summer. Lol. Give it a few years and this kid will be getting his/her first quad bike. :)


----------



## PatTabs

Congrats on team blue Dreamer!!!

Nichole fab pics of your little pink bun!!


----------



## Jaymelynn

Nichole & Dreamer- congrats on the scans!!
Girly- those are great results!!

It looks like my husband will be going out to work soon (he works on ships for months at a time), so he will miss my 19 week scan. So we decided to definitely stay team yellow. I do not want to find out without him being there too.


----------



## Jaymelynn

And I agree stairs are really difficult now! I am a speech therapist in a school and work with children on all three floors. I have to tell them to slow down so I can catch up. If I know they are responsible (and able), I am letting them return to class without me, haha. It is tiring.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats dreamer on being team blue.

We like football too... its not on much over here. Lots of football but not soccer as its called here, baseball and here the big sport that is on evety news broadcast, all tv channels in the shops is ice hockey. Can't get into it at all.


----------



## goddess25

Meant to say am having a big pukey day. You forget how crap it is quickly...


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks patabs, jaymelynn and goddess!

Goddess, I sympathise, my sickness has come back too :0( I threw up last night and the morning the day before - not sure what that's about!!

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

How strange, I wasn't really on much yesterday cause felt so terribly ill, I thought the sickness was gone but yest was as bad as week 8! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Had my scan and due the 24th October I'm so pleased it ok!! 

Hope you all feel better soon x


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (29.3 KB)
image.jpg (29.3 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dreamer2013

Awww that's a lovely pic, congratulations! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Booked my gender scan for the 10th may I'm so excited and the measurements of babies neck was 1.8 x


----------



## PatTabs

Excellent news GeordieM :happydance:


----------



## mizcee18

congrats dreamer, any boy names picked out yet? great scan Geordie, there is no relief like getting to see lo on the screen with a good strong heart beat! you all are super lucky your finding out so early. im bummed they scheduled me so far out, ill be 20 wks by then! oh well, something to look forward to. I havnt felt bb move yet im anxiously waiting those little flutters :)


----------



## geordiemammy

I couldn't wait til my 20 week one so paying for one to find out its the best £79 ill ever spend and ya get a free view in 4d x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Mizcee! Want to see what he looks like when he's born.... But the current favourite is Dylan John :0) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I like that name dreamer:) we like unusual names so at the minute we like Cassius for a boy:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats on your scan geordiemammy, what a lovely pic, so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## goddess25

geordiemammy wonderful pic. I have my big anomaly scan May 10 too.

How strange that all of us due at the same time were all pukey yesterday... still a bot today but better.

You all have nice names picked out...if bun is a boy he will be nameless for awhile no doubt as DH doesn't like anything. My favourite is Milo and I really want to use it but DH hates it..really hates it.


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous scan geordiemammy! Glad everything's looking good. 

I think we'll have the same goddess, we just can't agree on boys names. Lol.


----------



## Dreamer2013

I like those names goddess and Oasis :0)

I was thinking how strange we were all feeling so sick at the same time. I was feeling pretty bad last night too :0( wondered if it was because I've had a few lates nights and not been sleeping very well..... Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

We are the opposite got a boys name and can't think of a girls so if it is a girl she will be nameless x


----------



## mizcee18

I like both names dreamer & oasis. We have no idea for a boy, for a girl we have chose Giana Rose, for the minute like you said oasis hehe. 

Geordie ive deff. been thinking about paying for one to find out earlier. there is a women here that everyone I know goes to that does 3d ultrasounds out of her home and is wayyyyy cheaper then getting it done in the hospital of course but we want to wait til 30 weeks or after so it looks like im just stuck doing the waiting game!


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm only so eager to find out cause I have the 4 boys already if I had a mix I would probably wait til my 20 week scan I'm just so impatient and all my friends are saying its a girl so I just want to know asap saying that I have a scan in 2 weeks anyway so guess they may be able to tell then but I still want the gender scan cause that's what they look for and with the 4d preview ill be saying just go straight to the genitals to make sure haha x


----------



## Oasis717

I can't wait to find out either, I've got a whole month to wait:( lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dh has just told me that Cassius is out lol, he now has a new favourite which is Ryder, I must admit I like this much more:) I think until we are both set on a name and it doesn't change then it's not the right name! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

We have Harvey mark Thomas for a boy x


----------



## Oasis717

I like that geordiemammy, we have the middle names of John Alan after my dh's grandad John who was like a father to him and Alan my dearest dad who I lost in 2011, our son is Casey John Alan. The front runner at the moment for a girl is Faith, which both of us love and means a lot after all we have lost xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I like savannah for a girl or leela but I'm not sure yet I think I could go a bit out there with a girls name but have to keep it traditional for a boy to match the rest!! I loved slade and brax for a boy and Hudson but with the others being Luc Charlie John and jake they just wouldn't go 

Sorry about your dad I lost mine in 2005 while I was pregnant with ds3 its a horrible thing to go through xx


----------



## goddess25

Still feeling a bit rough too. Tired and not eating enough.


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo I love Savannah and Hudson:) I'm so sorry for you too loosing your dad, I don't think I've even begun to grieve for him yet, he was everything to me, an amazing dad and grandad, lived for me and the kids:( Then I lost my nan in 2012, she was like a mum to me, then two babies. Makes you scared for who you have left, I was always a bit of a worrier with the kids but it's made me worse, my 12 year old has just started to walk home from school herself, it's only 15 min walk and she wants the independence but she has to phone me to say she's out of school then I worry til she's in. It's a lovely area where we live and there's lots people about but I still worry! Think I always will xxxx


----------



## goddess25

It's only natural to feel that way oasis. :hugs: 

Ryder is a nice name.


----------



## geordiemammy

It's been 8 years for my dad and honestly I ain't grieved not properly I still pick up the phone to ring him its so weird I had my kids young so my parents could see them grow didn't expect to lose my dad at 21 he was only 56 but they say they take the best and I have a fab step father and he is like a real grandad to the kids as been there since they were all born he will never replace my dad but he is as good as a real dad and grandad 

Goddess I was so tired yesterday I couldn't eat my tea I have never been so tired before I sat down for 5 minutes at 10 this morning and next thing I knew it was half 12 hope it passes x


----------



## Nichole

How odd, I was very nauseous last night also...
I really love unusual names. My DD is Saharrah Shealynn, my DS is Dimitri Carter and This one is Adalynn Alannah. I loved the name Savannah, too.


----------



## geordiemammy

I also had alannah on my list normally I struggle with a boys name but this time I have one straight away never had trouble with a girls name before x


----------



## goddess25

geordiemammy hope that a sign.

Still pukey..this is the 3rd day in a row i have puked and it was totally gone..still feeling rough. Not sure if its just tiredness. DH and I are meeting to switch the kids...so basically leaving the house at 6am to get to work, I work 7:30-3:30. Leaving at 3:30 and driving to a mall, meeting DH and the kids at 4:30..they inevitably play in the soft play area for about 30m then driving home which takes 30-60m depending on traffic. Long days I suppose, hmmm.

Used my doppler last night, was concerned that had not felt the baby move in days...which is a bit odd when i was feeling it bopping around quite strongly. Anyway ended up hearing the HB for a few seconds and chasing the baby all over my uterus..till i could record the number. It was totally fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel really sick too I was up at 6 throwing up I'm so tired and I don't work just look after the kids and house but that's tiring enough cause my oh likes everything immaculate x


----------



## Oasis717

I've also been rough most of this week, I woke up at 5am for a wee this morning and couldn't for the life of me get back to sleep, I'd find working very hard, I get exhausted just doing the long walks to the schools, housework and looking after ds 4! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

If all of you are still feeling sick I have a long time of still feeling this way :( with the boys I just felt sick after 12 weeks wasnt sick though x


----------



## Girly922

I'm still feeling sick but I'm lucky to not actually be throwing up. My main saviour at the moment is ice pops. Just those cheap ones you get from the supermarket that you have to freeze at home. The moment I start feeling sick I have one of those and it settles my stomach. I had a couple last night just to get through dinner. Downside, they're packed full of sugar. Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

No I'm never sick either just the nausea!! All ok so far today but it usually starts when I eat so well see:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hope it clears soon for us all.


----------



## Oasis717

Well mine started as soon as I ate breakfast, so much for all ok so far, I'm now worried it won't go! It went at 16 weeks with both my girls and stayed til birth with my son, if it doesn't go I'm gunna think I've got a boy lol, I dunno about you ladies but my boobs are still SO sore in particular my nipples which I can't even bear to touch my clothing, that was gone at 3 months with my son but still going strong:( I also have an indigestion like pain and feel exhausted every day, so much for bloody glowing lol, have gone up two lbs in 16 weeks guess that's not bad? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Girly922 said:


> I'm still feeling sick but I'm lucky to not actually be throwing up. My main saviour at the moment is ice pops. Just those cheap ones you get from the supermarket that you have to freeze at home. The moment I start feeling sick I have one of those and it settles my stomach. I had a couple last night just to get through dinner. Downside, they're packed full of sugar. Lol.

You can get the flavoured water one that are sugar free but taste really nice x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis my nipples are really sore never been so bad before ever with any of the boys all I got was a bit tenderness but jeez I could scream when they so much as touch anything x


----------



## Dreamer2013

I'm still quite sick, and throwing up most days again! Although it has eased slightly :0) I will have to try ice pops! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg geordiemammy I know! Mine are unbearable even if my bra or top brushes over them:( xxxx


----------



## goddess25

It went at 16w with both kids for me too but.I wasnt vomiting this late.

Ice pops sound like a good idea. I have a tonne in the freezer.


----------



## Nichole

I discovered last night why I've been getting so nauseous. It happened 2 nights in a row, just as we're laying down for the night. Off and on all day yesterday, she kept pushing out on my stomach, to the point where there was a noticeable bump. When we went to bed, I put my hand on my stomach where it was becoming uncomfortable and rolled onto my side. As I was laying there I felt Ms. Adalynn move. I told OH that I felt her move and he asked "on the inside?" (I had been warning him that he wouldn't feel her as soon as I would). I thought about it, and while, yes, I did feel her "on the inside" I realized that I also felt her with my hand. I told him, knowing he would try to feel her too and expecting her to stop before he could, but we tried. I had him put his hand exactly where mine had been. We didn't move, didn't speak, and felt like we were both holding our breath...then he said "It's like a flutter" and I knew he felt her too. We got to feel her moving!!! I'm amazed.


----------



## goddess25

Thats so nice. Its always nice first time around gor the partner. My hubby has no interest in feeling the baby move on the ourside. He was excited first time around. He would not be able to feel it on the outside just yet for me anyway.

Much better weekend so far with the nausea.


----------



## geordiemammy

I really just want to feel normal again I'm so tired so sick and just feel generally unwell on top of it all x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm on my fifth day of feeling dreadful:( I really thought by now I'd be feeling much better! I was doing housework from 11 til 4, everything's getting a little harder to do and I had to sit down every hour. I can't feel my movements on the outside yet, loads on the inside lol, probs my layer of belly far is not helping that! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Backtrack feeling pukey...

Am still worried about not feeling the baby anymore when I was having clear movement. Every time I check the hb is just fine.

Took euan to the cinema today he was a little overwhelmed but sermed to enjoy it. We saw the croods I think it was called.


----------



## geordiemammy

Baby may have moved back and that's why you may not feel it as much if its heartbeat is fine I would try not to worry but mention it the next time your at the midwife!!

Yesterday I purchased a Doppler from eBay I'm sure that's the only thing that will put my mind at rest I thought I was feeling mine move but its stopped so I'm pretty worried and still getting shooting pains and my back has started really hurting again but that could be due to spd again I guess! with the boys I didn't worry this much so I think its due to the mcs that I'm worrying more but all the mc were early ones even though 2 were mmc!! I'm not sure if ill hear the heartbeat when Doppler arrives as I have a pretty good covering of belly fat lol I seriously need a window in my belly to see if all is ok x


----------



## Girly922

I love my Doppler. It's only a cheap one off amazon but it gives me so much relief when I worry. I've found that I can only find baby if I place one fist under the small of my back. And sometimes the hb is pretty faint where he/she is lying far back. I used it yesterday morning after having a mc dream and found a really strong hb straight away. 

As for how much of a tummy you may have, that doesn't seem to be too much of a problem with a lot of ladies on here. Sometimes it can be easier if you try with a full bladder though.


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill give it a try when it arrives its the same as the one the midwives use so hopefully ill hear something and its got the display of the heart rate x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not quite sure what's going on with my emotions today! First if all I said to my son Casey, 4, isn't mummys tummy getting fat! He said you're not fat at all you're beautiful every day, I had to struggle to blink back the tears, then when he left with his dad for pre school he stood at the top of my steps, waving saying I love you mummy, I miss you, I shut the door and burst into tears, for God's sake I'm an emotional wreck today lol xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Oasis that would make me cry too so dont worry. Our kids are precious so cherish the moments.

Did the hb check last night found it quite high up on a level with my naval. I know mt placenta is in front of the baby again so maybe that's where it starts.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess, he's a little monkey sometimes but he says such lovely things, he's so loving and tells me I'm a beautiful lady everyday lol. They certainly are very precious. So glad you found the heartbeat, I'm off to the midwives in the morning for my second, 16 week app, so she'll be listening to my lo as well:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

There comments just fill your heart with pride. Have s good appointment.


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope everyone is feeling less sicky! 
I got weighed yesterday and have lost 8lb I'm crossing my fingers this pregnancy will be like ds4 s I lost 4stone with him I could do with losing that again this time lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess xxxx geordiemammy I'm up 2lb now, I stayed down two til 14 weeks then went up two and I've been really careful not to eat any rubbish etc, guess I had to start putting on sometime lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have yoyo'd for the first 3 months with ds4 I nearly died when I got weighed 2 weeks after he was born and I was 4stone lighter than I had been before I had even fell pregnant with him just hope its the same as I don't have the time or the energy to go to the gym and my back is so bad I can hardly walk anywhere as I'm not allowed my pain killers while pregnant I'm hardly eating due to the sickness too and everything I do eat tastes really bland and horrible so I only eat a little bit does anyone else have that with food? 

I have a day to myself today but instead of using it to chill out I have a pile of housework to do I think I need to invest in a cleaner lol x


----------



## Oasis717

My back is bad too, I've suffered for years with it, after dd 12 was born I bent over one night to get some washing out the basket and that was it, was screaming in pain and took 3 months before I could walk without a stick, Christ knows what I did, they never investigated just pumped me full of pain killers, I fell off a friend's shoulders when I was 13 and landed on my back, had a hairline fracture, i think that was the start of it all! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My spine is overly curved always has been but having the kids made it worse and that coupled with spd its just terrible my weight doesn't help though so need to lose some x


----------



## Girly922

I've suffered with my back for about 4 years now but it's genetic. I just have to take things easy. Before falling pg I was seeing my chiropractor every 3-6months depending on how it was doing. At one point I was having to go every 2 weeks! But I haven't been since getting my bfp. Not sure how much she'd be able to do what with all the muscles and ligaments loosening. If I have a bad day I go straight to bed and rest up and do a few exercises she taught me. 

Weight wise, I have been going up but weighed myself Sunday and I've actually lost 1lb from my pre-pregnancy weight. I know it's not much but it's still not a gain. Lol. I've got enough spare!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just got back from midwife, everything went really well, she couldn't get a reading on the hb as baby was too active, she kept getting a few beats then they were off, she said she's happy with that as there was so much movement, I'd never be able to hear the hb myself at home she said, she tried twice but just couldn't catch baby but she could hear and feel baby moving around all over the show, my iron levels were really good which I'm pleased about as last year I had to go on iron tablets, blood pressure perfect, and I'm still the same weight as when I started she said:) so I'm happy xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Great appointment.

I have had a bad back too. Have not put weight on and my iron leveks are already abysmally low. Waiting for MS to go before starting iron supplements.


----------



## Oasis717

The midwife thinks that the fact I've been on pre natals a year now plus eating fortified cereal every morning this time have kept my iron levels good, the first pregnancy last year I was put on iron tablets at 9 weeks but they made my ibs terrible, had switch to a different iron tablet it was so bad and cut the dose:( xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am chronically anemic at the best of times...had to drink iron while pregnant with E and I was very close to having IV iron infusions. It was a bit better with O. This time I was anemic before pregnancy.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear, you poor thing:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all went well oasis!! X

I have never had trouble with iron but I'm starting to wonder with being so ridiculously tired and with the blood thinners I'm injecting not sure if that makes a difference but will defo be asking next time I'm at the hospital. Ds4 had trouble with iron about a year ago which resulted in 8 months of iron liquid he hated taking it they had to change it a couple of times cause he was just spitting it out or being sick x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni xxxxx


----------



## mizcee18

geordiemammy said:


> Pleased all went well oasis!! X
> 
> I have never had trouble with iron but I'm starting to wonder with being so ridiculously tired and with the blood thinners I'm injecting not sure if that makes a difference but will defo be asking next time I'm at the hospital. Ds4 had trouble with iron about a year ago which resulted in 8 months of iron liquid he hated taking it they had to change it a couple of times cause he was just spitting it out or being sick x

have you had your b12 checked? my fatigue is on another level. its not that I feel exhausted all the time, its that I literally feel like I have to close my eyes n go to sleep multiple times a day, I had my b12 checked and it was really low so now I get b12 shots ever 2 weeks during my pregnancy and hopefully it will be switched to monthly after that. im hoping to see a difference soon


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill ask them to see I'm like that I sit down for 2 minutes and fall asleep I'm so tired my body aches and legs twitch I feel like I could sleep for a year x


----------



## Girly922

It could be your b12 levels hunny. Maybe see if you can get a blood test. 

Complete change of subject but I just listened to Ed Sheeran's Small Bump and absolutely balled my eyes out. I now have a soggy bit on my pillow! :( Lol.


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies, how you all doing??

Oasis - glad all went well with the midwife!!

Just reading all your comments on weight and as this is my first don't know whether to be worried but I have put on 6lbs already! I've always been quite a slight size 8 so am not overly concerned but I just look like I have had a very big dinner rather than any sign of a cute bump yet..I really want a nice bump though!


----------



## mizcee18

Well I woke up yesterday determined to reschedule my ultrasound, waiting a whole nother month was just NOT going to work! so I called them and said I was going to be out of town most of may (just a little fib!) and if I could reschedule it, at first she wanted to push it out all the way till the first week of June! eeek (that's what i get for fibbing) i was thinking uh oh this isn't going how i wanted it to! but i got them to reschedule for the 3rd of may, (ill be 1 day shy of 18 weeks) i feel much better about it now hehe, so i have a little less then 2 weeks to wait and start planning the gender reveal party, hopefully baby will cooperate!


----------



## goddess25

geordiemammy i feel the same super tired all the time. I pretty much get home from work, do my stuff with the kids, once i get them to bed i do the bare minimum and then its bedtime. Not on B&B that much at the moment.

Thought i would share my 16w2d bump with you all, since i was putting a pic on my journal. I have never been this big before at this stage nowhere near it but I have been told that with the 3rd and subsequent babies you pretty much pop immediately.

Still pukey...which i reckon is tiredness.

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130423_191333_zps7f417a18.jpg


----------



## Oasis717

Wow goddess that is a bump alright lol it looks lovely, puts my little pop out to shame:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Pat with ds 4 I was a size 8 when I fell and by this point I was up 12lb so I wouldn't worry, I think you put a bit more on when you're tiny, I don't need much now as I have enough fat as it is lol xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Awww goddess that's lovely!

Pat I'm around a size 8/10 and I've put on around 5lbs too :0) I definitely have a bump!

Oasis - glad your mw went well!

Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess my bump was like that with ds4 by 
14 weeks its true the more ya have the quicker you show especially if they are close together my belly has went solid at the bottom now.

I'm going to be extra tired today ds4 had me up at least 9 times during the night I may as well of not went to bed of course he is still asleep now but I have to be up to get the other boys ready for school so I'm like the walking dead and feel so sicky so I can just tell its going to be a good day NOT x


----------



## Dreamer2013

I've been stalking ummi's thread :o)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...nbow-baby-3-after-2-losses-fighting-pcos.html


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hmmm that was supposed to be a big smiley face! Xx


----------



## PatTabs

Goddess that's a fantabulous bump! 

I want one!!! Grow little bump grow!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! Thank you dreamer! And lol @ the big smiley face! 
xxx

How are you beans growing girls?? Hope you're all ok!


----------



## goddess25

Lovely to see you in here ummi.


----------



## geordiemammy

Congrats ummi xx


----------



## geordiemammy

So my Doppler came this morning and I have just tried it it picked up my heart first then shot up to 150-155 I'm guessing that will be baby x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so so pleased for ummi, what wonderful news! Girls when is this sickness gunna end, its getting me down now:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I was up at half 5 throwing up this morning I wasnt impressed hope it goes away soon for everyone x


----------



## Dreamer2013

It's great to see you in here Ummi - so pleased for you! How are you feeling? 

Me too on the sickness. I was holding my breath as I hadn't thrown up since the weekend, until that is this morning! I didn't sleep very well last night though and think that makes it worse. I'm sat in work now though and feel like I could have a nap at my desk - even if it is an open plan office lol

Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry for you ladies too:( can't believe we're still ill! Only got 4 hours sleep myself last night, congrats on getting the hb geordiemammy that's fab!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I was complaining to DH yesterday saying by this time with E & O I felt great. I am still exhausted and pukey. Not fun.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm going to get oh to try tonight while I'm lying down its great that I can see the rate its going makes me feel a bit better xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats geordie, it's amazing to hear LO's heart beat!

I've been wondering if I've been feeling little flutters - they're so subtle I'm not sure! But they almost tickle so make me want to touch my tummy as if I want to gently scratch it - does that make any sense? Lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel for you on the tired front I'm wiped out I was in a right strop this morning and said to oh ya know it must be [email protected]#king nice to get a full nights sleep all I long for is a full 8 hours uninterrupted sleep but between sickness the constant need for the toilet and ds4 i may as well come to the conclusion that I won't ever get it then he is moaning on that the house isn't immaculate we live in a massive house I ain't got the energy or the want to clean all day all I want to do is sleep when I haven't got the little one or at least chill out when I have him and the big lads are at school I have told him he needs to see someone about OCD cause he can't even live with a little bit of lived in mess which with 4 kids is just what happens I mean don't get me wrong the house is tidy washing done and what have you but never up to his ridiculous standard sorry for the rant lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah that makes sense I get them too where I'm not quite sure can't wait to feel it and see it from the outside too its amazing watching their elbows and things point out to the side and stuff I have a video of ds4 while I was in the bath looks like there was a party in my belly and you can see it clearly xx


----------



## goddess25

Am sitting in the lab at work. Decided to do part 2 genetic screening.. I feel utterly sick and a bit scared and its only waiting for the blood test. I just hope I made the right decision.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm sure you have done the right thing xx


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess, am sure you'll be just fine, I was exactly the same, I do understand xxxx


----------



## mizcee18

Headed to my monthly ob appointment, it cant come fast enough im dying to hear lo's heart beat, I am deff. going to purchase a Doppler. I havnt felt the baby move yet, sometimes I wonder if I have felt something, and think no no that's not it, I will know 100% when I feel it, that- that was a kick, but maybe im wrong? this is my second baby but my daughter is going on 13 yrs old so this all feels brand new to me. night before last I had a dream I had an extremely hard labor and woke up before I was even dilated past one, then last night I dreamt I went to the bathroom and was covered in blood and was miscarrying. 
my nerves are shot, im sure its just over worrying but im scared. why am I not feeling the baby move yet? I don't really have a bump yet either, my stomach is getting harder but im not really showing.

rrr anyway im off to the docs to hopefully put my mind at ease. wish there was a way to just turn my brain off sometimes! lol


----------



## mizcee18

.....not happy. I showed up at my docs 5 mins after she had walked out because she got called in for a delivery. Totally understandable. but I was SO looking forward to the piece of mind of hearing the heart beat :( so I came back home and went pee, and what do ya know, im spotting again! hum.


----------



## geordiemammy

I hot my Doppler off eBay and herd hb twice yesterday and I'm only 14 weeks it was only 27.99 and gives you a reading of the fhr after oh spent 10 minutes trying to find hb last night baby was jumping all over its the first time I'm certain it was baby but this is my 5th child and they are quite close together I wouldn't worry 2 much about not feeling it move yet as there is such a big gap it will be like a first pregnancy you may not feel it til a little later I kept feeling flutters but was never sure until last night so try and chill out I know its easier said than done but if it helps with ds4 I had a really bad bleed at 13 weeks while on a plane to go on holiday the had to divert it to Portugal where I spend 4 days in a hospital but baby was ok he is now 3 had another massive bleed at 25 weeks too unless your in pain as well try to put your feet up and relax or if you can't settle go to a&e or pregnancy assessment and get checked out xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Goddess, try not to worry about the testing, I'm sure it will be ok, when will you get the results? 

Mizcee - I'm not sure if I've felt my baby move either, I think it can take until 18-20 weeks... Sorry to hear you are spotting .... I know it's terrifying but as Geordie said it can be nothing to worry about. Are you able to see anyone? Are you in pain? Try to rest and stay calm. Thinking of you xx


----------



## goddess25

I have a mw appointment next thursday afternoon. Hoping the results are available then.

I never felt my first baby move until about 18 weeks and it was only flutters. It was about 21 w that I felt stronger movement and knew it was baby. Try not to worry.

Miczee sorry your spotting again. When can your doc see you again? Have you spoken with him.


----------



## mizcee18

Hello all! I did end up going to the er last night and they had a portable u/s that they put on me for a split second, they saw baby moving around so they said everything is fine and that the chance of a mc is super low so not to worry. the bleeding isn't bad it just stresses me out, I thought this was suppose to end by the first trimester, ive steadily spotted each month for a day or so, almost like a period trying to break thru? doc rescheduled me for next Wednesday. so I guess we will see what she has to say then i guess im just going to be one of those people who spots thru out there pregnancy, what a way to give a person anxiety! lol

Geordie did they tell you why you had those bleeds??

that makes me feel better about the kicking, i felt like i was way behind or something like people have been feeling it for weeks.


----------



## geordiemammy

They had no explanation for my bleeds when I got back from Portugal they gave me a scan and said there was an amniotic band visible and said it could have been twins but I had been scanned 2 days before going on holiday so I doubt that and at 25 weeks I had a severe bleed and spent 3 days in hospital they couldn't and didn't know why but gave me steroids to help baby's lungs and did a scan to check his weight incase it was due to early labour but he stayed in there til week 39 and after 20 minutes of labour came out healthy I had strep b and slapped cheek with him it was the most horrendous pregnancy for worrying but none of it affected him in any way :) I had 2 bad bleed at 14 weeks with ds
1 too and he is 11 now they only really say panic if you get pain and bleeding together so try and chill a bit plus if its around when your period would of been due that happens sometimes if its just a bit just keep mentioning it or get a monitor to check on baby yourself to put your mind at rest x


----------



## goddess25

Any bleeding is worrying in pregnancy especially for us since we have had losses. Its hard not to be anxious. So glad the baby is fine.


----------



## mizcee18

okay im going to just try my best and relax and chill out, my spotting is no where near any of that and I don't ever have any pain so I think its just going to be 1 of those things! 

the weather here is absolutely beautiful right now so getting out with family taking in some sun should get my mind off of it! 

how are things with you all?


----------



## goddess25

I am doing ok. MS better today still have had a few random wretching episodes but apart from that not bad. Its 8.25pm and hte kids are in bed. I am planning on having a long bath (yes i know we are not supposed to do that) and have a white chocolate magnum while reading my e reader. Reading the Steve Jobs biography right now and almost done..about 100 pages to go so will finish it in the bath.

Weather wise it has been nice here too but its to turn cloudy and rainy for the weekend. Where are you Miczee?

Its my birthday on Monday..I will be 39. Have taken a vacation day from work and I am just excited to have a 3 day weekend before going back to work. Yay.


----------



## geordiemammy

My ms is starting to go a bit still wretchy though weather here was nice then about 5pm it went really dark then hail stoned then rained my garden was white for about half an hour its nearly may why are we getting snow and that still :( its 7:20am here now and the weather is horrid wet windy and dark 

Happy birthday for Monday goddess ill say it now cause the way my memory is ill forget have a lovely day x


----------



## Oasis717

Me too my memorys terrible so I will say happy birthday for Monday Goddess, 39 makes me feel old lol, I loved being 39 I'm 42 in Nov:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

42 isn't old women reach their peak then :) I'm 29 in July but feel about 80 at the minute x


----------



## Oasis717

Awww thanks geordiemammy, I feel older now too especially with my back! Feel like about 60 lol, bending to do stuff is so hard right now! Having a feeling fat day today which is funny cause I'm only up two lb but I feel like a whale! Dh is so sweet telling me how beautiful I look but I don't bloody feel it lol xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww isn't he sweet wish mine was a nice lol I know how ya feel though on the feeling like a whale front x


----------



## Oasis717

Awww xxxx mad thing is he actually means it! Think he needs glasses lol, I feel like ten ton tessie xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha bless ya x

I have just had my screening results back risk is estimated at 1 in 22526 xx


----------



## Oasis717

Wow amazing numbers!! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I was surprised they were so good to be honest x


----------



## goddess25

Those are fab. Well done.


----------



## Oasis717

They are amazing numbers, I bet you were surprised lol, so pleased for you hunni xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

That's great Mizcee and fab numbers Geordie! Xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oh and happy birthday for Monday goddess! 

Xx


----------



## mizcee18

Happy early birthday Goddess! I'm in Oregon (Salem) 

awesome numbers Geordie! 

its been so beautiful here im enjoying it while it lasts because it'll start down pouring in the blink of an eye! 

My scan is Friday, so im spending the week getting things together for the gender reveal party on Saturday im so excited!


----------



## goddess25

I was in Portland last month doing a few things. Drove past Salem a couple of times.


----------



## Oasis717

It's been sunny here today:) loads of washing on the line, saw one of my neighbours today, asked me if I was pregnant, told me I def look pregnant and not fat which is how I feel lol, had my first day without nausea, bet it won't last but it's been bliss!! Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## goddess25

My washing machine is broken. We are in s brand new house that camd with appliances so.its still covered under our first year of being in. We had tennants move into our basememt over easter otherwise we could use the washer and dryer in there. Have about 5 loads to do. Hope yhey can fix it soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

Having no washer is a nightmare I had a week without one the other month washing was unreal once it was fixed piles and pile don't know where it all comes from in my house hope they sort it out soon for you x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no goddess, I hope they fix it soon, I do one or two loads everyday I'd be totally lost if mine went:( xxxx
Just wanted to share I had my first proper kicks today, three of them one after the other, I was so shocked as it was so much stronger than anything before, lo must be getting stronger:) xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

That's great oasis xx


----------



## mizcee18

goddess25 said:


> My washing machine is broken. We are in s brand new house that camd with appliances so.its still covered under our first year of being in. We had tennants move into our basememt over easter otherwise we could use the washer and dryer in there. Have about 5 loads to do. Hope yhey can fix it soon.

oh I feel for you! hopefully u get one up and running soon! we relocated and downsized and moved into an apartment with NO w/d hookups for a year while we were saving $$$ ohhhhhh it was a pain! so glad to have a laundry room again. its my vow to never take w/d's for granted again haha


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope you have a fab day goddess :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too enjoy your day goddess!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm starting to worry I'm not noticing any movements now and other than the odd bit of sickness and sensitive nipples I don't feel pregnant I'm probably over reacting and I don't know If I'm just thinking something is wrong cause I expect it to be for my cervical scan next Tuesday hoping they check baby too and all is ok then gender scan next Friday hope they can see what it is through all me fat lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Awwww hunni don't worry! Everything went really quiet with my lo for about a week with no where near as many movements as before until the other day when I felt those three kicks, as my mw said the baby must have just got into a position where I couldn't feel it so much, I'm sure that's the same for you, and feeling you on the fat belly lol, just picked my son up from pre school and one of the ladies that work there told me that her daughter is having twins, is 20 weeks, and no where near as big as me and am I sure I've only got one in there, I'm not even that bloody big! Felt like saying something back, but I thought noooooo it's my son's school, keep my mouth shut! I feel fat enough as it is without that! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Some people don't think before they speak do they cause of course every pregnant woman wants to hear she is huge it makes you feel great NOT!!
I'm hoping your right on the movement front I think I'll not settle til I can feel proper movements x


----------



## Oasis717

I no!! She made me feel like I'm abnormal whereas her daughter is obviously not the norm to not be showing at 20 weeks with twins! Xxxxx you've heard the hb though hunni have you, I forget who's got a Doppler and who hasn't, I know what you mean though, when the movements got less I kept thinking baby's unwell or somethings wrong but since the other day and those three kicks it's all stepped up again so baby must of been in a different position, am sure it's the same with you but I'm.glad you've got scans coming up so you can have your mind put at ease everything's ok:) xxxxx


----------



## mizcee18

Geordie, I think theres always a reason to be unsettled, we just worry so much, im sure everything is fine. hopefully time flies til your appointment so you can get the reassurance you need. 
a part of me enjoys being pregnant, a part of me really dislikes it, only for the simple fact of worrying 24/7! but you know, as soon as baby gets here happy and healthy we will still find things to worry about! I remember when my daughter was first born I couldn't sleep when I first brought her home I would just stare at her to make sure she was breathing.. worry worry worry I guess that's the name of the game!


----------



## Oasis717

I have to say I was the same, constantly checking to make sure they were still breathing, the worry never stops! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Managed to take a pic of my bump (had stand on steps lol) this is my 17 week bump which is apparently huge according to the lady at my son's pre school! Scuze my leopard print pj's lol. I'm showing more from the front funnily enough! Well, I don't think I'm huge, showing but not huge! Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1317-1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - you're not huge at all, I took a picture of my bump this morning, I will try post - I think mine is bigger lol. Yours is lovely!

Geordie - try not to worry, although it's completely natural too. I still feel a little anxious at every twinge, and I haven't felt baby move yet either, I can hear him thrashing about though on the doppler!

xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I herd the heartbeat on Thursday night tried a couple of times since well oh has and no joy we did pick it up Friday night but not for long as it moved and we tried last night but couldn't get it it sounded like it was moving but I wasn't sure if it Was just static so OH has been in the net watching videos of how to find the hb we shall try tonight it's still early though only 14 +4 

As for the worry I know it's never ending if ds4 sleeps right through and is still asleep when I wake up I have to go in and check he is breathing cause I panic I used to tell the ex to check and all he done was open door and look I was like no ya have to check they are breathing men really don't have a clue sometimes xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

my bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







17weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis717 said:


> Managed to take a pic of my bump (had stand on steps lol) this is my 17 week bump which is apparently huge according to the lady at my son's pre school! Scuze my leopard print pj's lol. I'm showing more from the front funnily enough! Well, I don't think I'm huge, showing but not huge! Xxxxx

P.S. long the leopard print pjs lol. xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, you're much thinner than me so you will show more lol, I've already got some fat! But no I know that daft woman made me feel like a bloody whale! Well dh bought me some size 16 trousers and they were massive on me so that made me feel better, I am up 4lb now though it's gone on this week mostly, baby must be having a growth spurt! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Dreamer2013 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Managed to take a pic of my bump (had stand on steps lol) this is my 17 week bump which is apparently huge according to the lady at my son's pre school! Scuze my leopard print pj's lol. I'm showing more from the front funnily enough! Well, I don't think I'm huge, showing but not huge! Xxxxx
> 
> P.S. long the leopard print pjs lol. xxClick to expand...


ha ha replace long* with loving! Not with it today! lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

God both your bumps are small I'm just fat at the minute so can't see a bump as such but ill try and put my 14 week one with ds4 on I was huge x


----------



## Oasis717

Haha dreamer I do like a bit of leopard print lol, your bump is perfect! Xxxxx
Geordiemammy it's still so early, don't forget my mw couldn't get mine at 16 weeks! It was only cause she heard them moving like crazy we knew all was ok, try not to worry sweet xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I think I just look a bit fat right now lol not pregnant but dh and my friends insist I dont but then they all love me so wouldn't say you just look a bit fat hun, lol xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - you don't look big at all, and your bump is really sweet. I feel quite big, especially as it's my first, but it's nice to stroke lol I was less sure when a work colleague patted it last week! lol xx 

Geordie - I have to chase LO round sometimes with the doppler, I think they like to hide, I'm suprised at how low down he still is! xx

xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Geordie, would love to see your pics :) xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I was 16weeks in this one with ds4 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=606849&stc=1&d=1367262527
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dreamer2013

Awwww - it must be nice looking back - I'm going to try to remember to take a pic each week - and to compare as my family said it has popped out since last week lol

Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I look at the pics just before I had him and think god I was huge had loads of water and he was 9lb 1oz x


----------



## Oasis717

That's a bump alright but a beautiful one!! I only had a small bump with ds 4 and he was 9lb 1! Funny isn't it! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Loving all your bumps..Oasis and dreamer your bumps are just lovely. Oasis please don't take any notice of remarks you don't look fat, you do look pregnant.

Geordiemammy try not to worry. I am not feeling my baby at all and I was. I occasionally feel flutters but not much more than that. Its hard to find the HB sometimes, I can find mine but the baby moves all the time. Have my 18w MW appointment this week and I have my big scan on May 10th so coming up soon.

Washing machine is still not fixed. We were supposed to get called by the end of the day today about it but as usual no phone call. We dont have an invoice since the washer was in when we moved in..so the store was asking us for an invoice # etc. Need to get on it tomorrow. We have mounds of laundry, 2 full laundry baskets and the washing machine is full with a load that is still filled with water. NOt sure what that will be like when we finally get it opened. I am almost out of underwear that is comfy..i like those ones from marks the granny pants that go up to your belly button. SO sexy!

Off work today for birthday which was great being off work, birthday not so much. Euan has been foul from waking up till now and its been one of those hideous kids kind of days that make you think about family planning....

Have had very little nausea since my last puke on Friday so I think its definitely to do with work and being over tired etc. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis think it was the water that made me so big there was loads they had said I was carrying a lot though and had to monitor it but I nearly died when they went and just kept coming lol 

Herd heartbeat last night so feel a little better but here it moving a lot and felt it a few times while oh was trying to get the hb xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow that's a lot of water lol, SO pleased you've felt movement and hb, I knew you'd be fine but totally understand how you feel hun xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I'm coming down with another cold I feel like crap :( x


----------



## goddess25

I have one aswell but its pretty mild. Feel better soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel like I'm never well at the minute hope yours gets better soon too x


----------



## Oasis717

I feel like I've had a permanent cold since 4 weeks pregnant! My nose has been blocked every day since then, haven't had that with any other pregnancies, I had a dream last night that I was holding the baby, it was a boy with brown hair and brown eyes:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis717 said:


> I feel like I've had a permanent cold since 4 weeks pregnant! My nose has been blocked every day since then, haven't had that with any other pregnancies, I had a dream last night that I was holding the baby, it was a boy with brown hair and brown eyes:) xxxx

You normally dream the opposite lol are you wanting another boy?? 
I keep dreaming I have the baby and its taken away I can't find it anywhere then wake up sweating and shaking xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aww that's not nice! Xxxxx tbh all I wanted in the beginning was for the baby to be ok and had no preference one way or the other and whilst of course that's still the case there is a very slight swaying to wanting a girl but I feel bad for saying that case it is a boy lol, I really wouldn't mind what they said, dh is the same, just a slight swaying towards wanting a little girl as we already have a son together:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It's not horribly as you will live it either way everyone has a preference I think x


----------



## mizcee18

don't feel bad oasis, Geordie is right I think everyone even ppl who say it doesn't matter deep down sway even a little more 1 way or the other. 

hope you all feel better, they say ur immune system is a lot lower during pregnancy so that's probably why. I havnt been sick lucky, im sure ill wake up tomarrow sick since I said something lol but ive had TERRIBLE allergies. 

I heard my lil bb's heartbeat today, everything looked good too my cervix was closed and didn't look irritated so the spotting is jus gna b one of those things. 

the heartbeat was in the 140's have any of you done any old wives tale predictions? what do they say-lower heartbeats are a boy, higher ones are a girl? my sister in law did a big old wives tale prediction board with 7 or 8 little tests to do over the week before the gender party this wknd. so we've had fun goofing around doing those, we'll see how correct they are! hehe


----------



## geordiemammy

mizcee18 said:


> don't feel bad oasis, Geordie is right I think everyone even ppl who say it doesn't matter deep down sway even a little more 1 way or the other.
> 
> hope you all feel better, they say ur immune system is a lot lower during pregnancy so that's probably why. I havnt been sick lucky, im sure ill wake up tomarrow sick since I said something lol but ive had TERRIBLE allergies.
> 
> I heard my lil bb's heartbeat today, everything looked good too my cervix was closed and didn't look irritated so the spotting is jus gna b one of those things.
> 
> the heartbeat was in the 140's have any of you done any old wives tale predictions? what do they say-lower heartbeats are a boy, higher ones are a girl? my sister in law did a big old wives tale prediction board with 7 or 8 little tests to do over the week before the gender party this wknd. so we've had fun goofing around doing those, we'll see how correct they are! hehe

Have you done the needle test over your hand?? Which tells all pregnancies and the sex of each past and future that's been right for everyone I know who's done it x


----------



## Oasis717

I still haven't done that needle test! Need to buy a needle my sewing kit seems to have disappeared lol. Well 3 days without feeling sick now, now I've said that i'll probably be terribly ill lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm still feeling sick alot but haven't been sick today yet my SPd is kicking in though and my back is killing me and paracetamol just doesn't even do anything :( xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I ended up calling the midwife this morning cause last night and this morning I had some pressure feelings which lasted ages, it was a bit different from anything I've felt yet and I was just a bit worried, she said it was normal but to pop in and hear the heartbeat and let her have a feel if I was worried, which of course I did, this time as soon as the probe went onto my skin baby's heartbeat was as clear as day, and in her words, perfect:) she also had a feel and I am where I should be for my weeks too, she said she thinks the baby was pressing on something, perhaps a nerve, but that everything is just fine, really glad I went, it's awful that anything out the norm has us worrying! Xxxxxx sorry to hear that geordiemammy, paracetamol is rubbish pain relief isn't it, slight nausea from lunch onwards today but nothing too bad xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all was well oasis xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni can relax for a bit anyway:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill just be pleased and less worried after the scan on Tuesday then hopefully relax I bought my first baby thing today :) feel like I'm tempting fate a bit though but was on offer x


----------



## Oasis717

I know exactly how you feel! Every time I've told someone in the last couple weeks I worry I've jinxed it, daft I know but I can't help itxxx we said we'd buy our first thing after the 20 week scan cause hopefully we can buy pink or blue! Everytime I go to the shops I look at the baby things and want to buy something:) what did you get? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I bought a steriliser tommee tippee asda has the baby event on and I was looking at it the other day as had £35 off then when I looked today there was an extra 10% off you get loads with it the warmer insulated bottle bags 8 bottles them milk containers dummy on the go single steriliser and a few other bits it was a bargin at £58.49 I had to buy it I would of been totally gutted if I had missed out on that saving lol I'm dying to buy clothes but don't want neutral clothes at all if its a girl I will be everything pink so got to wait to find out x


----------



## PatTabs

Hey ladies, sorry been a bit quiet but been keeping up to date..

Oasis - glad you got some reassurance today.

Geordie - boo for feeling sick still, the end is nigh am sure..hang in there!!

goddess - hope you had a fab birthday!

Loving all your bump pics..am rubbish I haven't posted my scans yet, let alone a bump..

Dreamer - your bump looks a lot like mine but my boobs alas are massive, it's rather embarrassing, I ended up going to Mothercare last week and buying a 32G seriously and I think even that feels a bit tight..I really hope they don't get much bigger :nope:

Mizcee - sorry to hear about your allergies I suffer a little too, I have actually come out in a horrible rash on my boobs this week and they itch like crazy..does anyone else have that at all??

:hugs: to anyone I've missed....

Roll on 20week scan....only 2 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

So had my mw appt today and got my results. 1:7800 risk of downs and risk of evetything else was less than this.

Still puking..might start my anti sickness meds again. 

Our health authority are changing due dates so need to change my ticker to reflect October 5 as mt due date.


----------



## Oasis717

32g pat wow!! Yes only just over two weeks to my scan also xxxxxxxx
Geordiemammy I would have bought that too that's a bargain alright and me too on not wanting neutral clothes only pink or blue:) xxx
Goddess what fabulous numbers that's amazing! So pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Great numbers goddess x

Pat my boobs are huge even when not pregnant and they have went massive lately which I'm not impressed with I'm scared of what size ill get to when my milk comes in :/

Oasis have a look on asdas site there is loads of money off at the min :) 

I have had the worst nights sleep ever I'm so tired and I have a day of housework ahead of my and I'm at my friends tonight to see here new house ill be falling asleep by 6 x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks geordiemammy I will, me too, up loads with my hips, the pain wakes me up now and I have to get up and walk about til it goes:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

There is some tablets called panadol night pain which are paracetamol designed for night time they work wonders but not sure if you can take them while pregnant they have a sleep agent in them your only allowed 2 in 24hrs like but they knock you out pain or not ask the pharmacist at a boots store that's the only place I have seen them x


----------



## Oasis717

My hips are really bad today:( god knows what the next 22 weeks will be like! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My pelvis has strayed cracking when I move and back has been bad the past couple of days I have just been swimming to see if it eased it it did for about 10 minutes now is knacking again x


----------



## goddess25

That doesnt sound too good geordie. Hope it settles.


----------



## geordiemammy

It's only going to get worse was the same with ds3&4 I'm going to seriously hit the gym one this baby is here to strengthen the muscles back up x


----------



## goddess25

I am feeling ok. It's mainly gut issues with me.

Its super hot here today. Having a rest now indoors.


----------



## geordiemammy

How is everyone all enjoying the good weather?? X


----------



## Dreamer2013

Goddess - fab numbers congrats!

Patabs - great to hear from you, I was thinking you had been quiet 

and also girly..... I hope she pops in soon too :)

The sunshine today been lovely! Although I've got a rubbish cold!

Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Pretty nice hear too all weekend with s heat wave. Around 30 both days.. todsy hsd a big walk and picnic. Went to the pool to cool off. All the outdoor pools and spray parks are not open yet.


----------



## geordiemammy

It got up to 20 here yesterday but that's good for here lol I'm having a family BBQ today should be fun x


----------



## Girly922

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, but I've just caught up. I've had a really busy week, think I've started nesting. Lol. I've been like a mad woman with the housework. 
I've also been really struggling with palpitations this last week or so. I've got my next midwife appt on Thursday so I'll be bringing it up with her then. 

Geordie- enjoy your BBQ today but make sure you don't catch the sun too much. I got sunburnt yesterday. Not much fun. 

Goddess- those are some great numbers! Congrats! 

Dreamer- I hope you get rid of your cold soon and can enjoy this nice weather properly. :)


----------



## Oasis717

How funny all I've done is sort and clean this weekend, think I'm nesting too lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Enjoy your BBQ geordiemammyxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I will as much as I can with no alcohol on such I lovely day sunny day x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol oh I know!! No sun here at mo:( yest was like a mini heatwave! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Wish I was nesting..


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I'm not so sure I'm glad I am, I'm knackered! Have sit down for ten minutes regularly though, things are definitely harder now than they were:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It was hot here yesterday and even hotter today I'm getting a nice little tan xx


----------



## Oasis717

The suns out at last:) dh is doing all the decking, I've run out of housework lol xxx


----------



## Girly922

Oasis, all I've been doing is housework and I still haven't run out yet! Lol. I think I need you here! We've got plenty of painting to do as well but I really haven't got the patience right now. I hate doing the skirting. 

I hope all you ladies have been enjoying the lovely sunny bank holiday. :)


----------



## geordiemammy

I need you here too oasis lol x


----------



## PatTabs

Ha ha good for you all nesting..there must be something wrong with me I have no desire to clean/nest at all :winkwink: in fact in have just left DH washing the floors whilst I munch on a mini-magnum! 

Mind you I did make a yummy BBQ and washed up so it's all good.

It's been such a lovely day though, no wish to go back to work tomorrow at all.

I'm not sure if I have started to feel LO move this weekend, I have felt small little bubble like sensations after eating does that ring a bell with anyone else?


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he - I have been nesting too - lots of cleaning, sorting and also feeling like some rooms could do with a lick of paint lol.

Patabs - I think that sounds like LO - yay!

I'm feeling a bit paranoid, I had been feeling LO quite a lot since Wednesday.... But a bit less the last couple of days - maybe he's just in a different position or it's because I've been more active.... I heard the hb on he Doppler.... But I can't help worrying..... Help! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I may have to leave this group I started bleeding really badly last night I'm currently lying in a hospital bed awaiting a scan the have told me cause of how I was bleeding that I need to think the worst ya know you get to 15+5 and think all will be ok i had just started to not panic much and now this x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no geordiemammy, I couldn't believe what I was reading, I don't know what to say, I'm so so sorry, when is the scan darlin do you know, I know they said expect the worst but I've read so many stories of this and it's nothing to do with baby, I don't want to raise your hopes but I can't help but pray that's the case for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis717 said:


> Oh no geordiemammy, I couldn't believe what I was reading, I don't know what to say, I'm so so sorry, when is the scan darlin do you know, I know they said expect the worst but I've read so many stories of this and it's nothing to do with baby, I don't want to raise your hopes but I can't help but pray that's the case for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks I don't know when the scan is just today waiting on seeing a consultant they just like to keep you waiting I bled with ds4 but with no pain I have had a bit of pain with this one so I'm not as hopeful and the way the blood was coming out last night was unreal ill update as I know x


----------



## Oasis717

I really was devastated to read that, yes hunni please let us know as soon as you do, all of my thoughts are with you right now, loads luv xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Oh hunny. I'm so so sorry. Like oasis said, there really are a lot of success stories, I really hope that you're one of the lucky ones. Thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on today. Sending lots of hugs your way!!


----------



## geordiemammy

Just had scan baby is good water still intact and cervix is a good length placenta is a bit low so scanning again in 3 weeks :) xx


----------



## goddess25

How scary geordiemammy...has the bleeding stopped now? Did they identify a source of the bleeding? So so so glad to read that baby is ding well, I felt awfully sad there as I was catching up on the thread.

I am sure the other girls will breathe a big sie? of relief when they read your good news.

Did they tell you what to expect in the next 3 weeks?

Everything fine with me...for all you ladies that have had multiple babies..since the weekend while walking and it eases off after about 10m of walking..I have total pulling sensations lower abdomen that are quite painful. I know its probably the uterus stretching etc but its pretty sore..anyone had that.


----------



## geordiemammy

They think the placenta will move up as time goes on but are going to keep checking I have been told to stop heparin injections for now due to the blood loss and see how I go over the next 3 weeks I think he is hoping that the placenta will have moved up xx


----------



## goddess25

So they reckon it was blood loss from your placenta being sow low down.. was the blood from your placenta?


----------



## geordiemammy

That don't actually know where it came from they couldn't find a bleed on the scan they just said as it was low lying that may have been the cause they don't really tell ya straight just told me to take it easy so oh has taken the rest of the week off so I can rest x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh thank god, I have to admit to a few tears reading that, I haven't stopped thinking of you all day I'm so so pleased, I was so hoping that would be the case, breathing a huge sigh of relief for you hunni xxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Thank oasis I'm just so pleased its ok they said last night with the amount of blood loss it was unlikely to be ok x


----------



## Dreamer2013

So sorry to hear you had a scare Geordie, and really pleased all is ok. Make sure you get plenty if rest xxx


----------



## Girly922

So so please baby is ok geordie! They say the placenta tends to reposition itself into to right place over time anyway. Hopefully your scan in 3 weeks will show everything perfect. 

Goddess, this is my first but I keep having round ligament pain if it's been a busy day at work.


----------



## PatTabs

GeordieM :hugs: what a terrible scare for you, so pleased all is ok and make sure you do rest!! Let DH take the strain and take care of you.


----------



## goddess25

So glad dh has taken the week.off to take care of everything. Horrible hearing the news that everything was grim. They should not have said that.


----------



## Oasis717

Hope geordiemammy is ok, been thinking about her lots xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis717 said:


> Hope geordiemammy is ok, been thinking about her lots xxxxxx

I'm fine bleeding has just about stopped and I'm resting as much as I can just woke up from 4hrs on the sofa I'm trying to catch up on sleep while I can as I'm still so tired belly is a little tender too xx


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh so pleased to hear you're ok hun xxxxxxxx take it easy xxx,,


----------



## geordiemammy

I had just started to chill out a bit and then that happened so now every little thing I'm worrying about I'm going to be grey with worry by the time this baby comes xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I bet, I completely understand, I'd be exactly the same, it's such a shame we have such worries, everytime the baby goes quiet I worry! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I may relax when I get to 28 weeks and know it has more chance of survival xx


----------



## Oasis717

I was thinking exactly the same thing yesterday, I thought I'd relax at 16 weeks when my mw said mc risk went way down but I never did, now I'm approaching 19 weeks and although I feel better, I feel the same, i'll relax when I think baby has a chance if anything went wrong, i'm still positive and I think I've done really well worry wise for a pregnancy after two losses but I won't relax fully til baby is here:) xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I dont think you fully relax until the baby is safely out..I have not really grapsed the fact yet that i am actually going to have another baby if that makes sense to any of you. I am starting to think a few things like when the baby is here, and getting things..its a bit odd.

Its only natural..then a whole new ball game of worrying starts.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know what you mean I can't even begin to thing what it's going to be like with 5 kids think I best get a job for a break lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol me too, even with seeing scans, hearing hb and feeling baby move when I sit and think I'm having a baby, there's a baby in there it's all a bit surreal! Funny isn't it, ds 4 starts infant school in Sep so at least I will have just baby at home in the day, plus dh has booked a month off:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Lucky you. I will have all 3 home for the year. Hubby will get 3 days paternity paid. He can apply for unpaid paternal leave too but it's hit or miss if its approved or not. We might be able to swing a month off we will see.


----------



## geordiemammy

I wish my oh could have a month off he will get 2 weeks probably but work will never be off the phone cause they can't cope without him lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

He's arranged to do work from home so will still have to do some but will be lovely that he's here for that long, he works partly from home now anyway so not a massive change and his employers are brilliant luckily:) dear me the pain in my hips on waking is getting worse all the time, stretching brings some relief but initially it's very bad! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

His company are a bunch of arse holes and its only a small one but rapidly growing he was the 3rd person into it and they are just idiots when I lost the first baby and had to have a emergency op the made him go into work said it wasn't their problem so my mam had to take time off to help with the kids luckily she works for a great company lol x


----------



## geordiemammy

And he has to travel 80 miles a day round trip as he relocated when we met to cause less disruption to the boys 

Have you seen anyone about your hips my back is on and off but if I don't sleep with a pillow between my legs my pelvis rubs cracks and kills the next day x


----------



## Oasis717

Aw that's terrible hunni in those circumstances you'd think anyone would have a degree of sympathy, yes what arseholes, I haven't seen anyone as yet but I'm thinking if it carries on like this I will the pain on waking, which has woken me up, is really bad, some people did suggest 2 or 3 pillows between your legs, not crossing your ankles and keeping your legs parallel, will give that a go first, I won't take pain relief cause I'd have to take for the next 21 weeks so need to find something alternative, I'd forgotten how bad this was in ds 4 pregnancy but it's all coming back to me now! I have also been starving last few days and eaten more than usual lol, how I'm still only up 4lb I do not know! Getting a severe crisp craving as with ds 4 and its so hard to resist:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Try rolled up towels rather than pillows they stay the same distance where as pillows cave in lol I'm still really sicky and my consultant has said I'm not allowed to gain any weight good job I'm down 8lb now only cause everything makes me sick and went off loads of food and when i am eating I'm eating tiny portions so ill just try and stick to that throughout x


----------



## mizcee18

my week has been CRAZY and I havnt made it online,
im so sorry you had to go threw that Geordie but im glad you are okay, you will deff be in my prayers, it always feels like you make little goals for yourself like, ill calm down at 12 wks when the risk drops, then 16, then they told me they wouldn't do anything if something went wrong til 20 wks, and im already thinking ahead to the relief will come at 26 wks, but I think we are fooling ourselves lol 

lets just keep pluggin along knocking these weeks out 1 by 1!


----------



## geordiemammy

I know it's so worrying all the time I'm on my way to see my baby on a scan and hopefully find out the sex x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, so sorry you're still so ill, I was right up until 18 weeks but this week has def been loads better:) xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just read your last post geordiemammy, wow loads luck xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha he/she wouldn't play ball and crossed its legs so we couldn't see she scanned me for half hour and it just kept closing them tighter so go back on Wednesday xx


----------



## Oasis717

Awwww shame!!!! But main thing is their ok and you're being well looked after, so pleased! I'm literally counting the days until mine lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It was all over the place but kept its legs shut the whole time I was a private scan so they give you a free one if they can't tell you on the first :) also seen it in 4d 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=612497&stc=1&d=1368197408


----------



## Oasis717

That's good! You wouldn't get that on the NHS lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know the NHS are rubbish in fact I know someone recently who was told they were having a girl and it was a boy :/ I would be gutted if that happened luckily it was their first but they had no boys clothes ready lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Really omg my mw said they rarely get boys wrong but often can get girls wrong! I actually have a scan pic of ds 4's bits lol, just to prove he was a boy, there's no question when you see that! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis717 said:


> Really omg my mw said they rarely get boys wrong but often can get girls wrong! I actually have a scan pic of ds 4's bits lol, just to prove he was a boy, there's no question when you see that! Xxx

I had a pic of ds4 bits too and hopefully I'll get a potty shot of this one xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hopefully legs will be uncrossed this time and you can find out lol, I'm really excited for you:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'll give it a stern talking to before I go lmao xx


----------



## goddess25

Had my final scan today too. Measuring 2 days behind but pretty much ok. Took them an hour 45m to complete it. Baby was not cooperating at all. Firmly asleep and refusing to move. Stayed on team yellow.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all went well with your scan goddess xx


----------



## Oasis717

Haha geordiemammy that made me laugh!!!xxx
Really pleased all went well at your scan goddess, I have a feeling my lo wont cooperate either! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ya know it was moving all over changing positions but kept them legs firmly shut x


----------



## Oasis717

I honestly think mine will be the same, and I'd have to wait til 32 weeks for the next scan to find out! From yesterday the kicks are stronger and more frequent, I've had mostly turning and wriggling with the odd tap til now but last night loads little kicks:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am feeling a bit more movement..mainly rolls too. My placenta is definitely in front and fairly low down apparently, although she reckons as the baby grows the utetus grows and the placenta will move up a bit further away from the cervix.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's what they said to me goddess that it should move x


----------



## Oasis717

My placenta was low at my last scan but I only knew from reading the report they gave me, it was never mentioned to me, hopefully mine will move up, mw said it's only a problem if it's still low at the 32 week scan and not to worry about it:) just woken up after yet another afternoon nap, I'm more tired this trimester than last lol xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hopefully they all move. Does everyone get a routine scan at 32 weeks in the uK. The last one you have here is 20w.


----------



## goddess25

PS I still feel as if this pregnancy is going past super slowly.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hun, we all have routine 32 week scans in the UK now, they bought it in as quite a few problems were being picked up at these scans so we now get an extra one:) I felt my first trimester went so so slowly but this ones going a bit quicker:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I get mine at 34wks a growth scan they called it never had it with any of my others though just extra scans for other reasons I have my next cervical one on the 28th then anomaly one on the 12th the only time from now til October I haven't got appointments so far is August I may as well get my bloody post sent to that hospital xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel the first trimester went really quick now it's dragging plus not being able to do anything is making it go even slower x


----------



## Oasis717

I think my first dragged cause I was so ill, mind you I'm ill again today:( xxx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi all, not been on in a while. How are you all? Babies growing strong, bumps bigger? Having a time of it with baby #3 but apparently all is fine :) Have sciatica, insomnia, tender stomach and aching boobs :( Hopefully things will get better in a few weeks. Any news? x


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel for you fife I'm the same Tender tummy ultra sensitive sore boobs (never had this before) lol and I'm still getting sickness and I can't sleep which is no good at all hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too, hope it passes for you soon, I had over a week with no nausea then felt sick, headache, exhaustion yest, I'm just gunna make the most of when I feel better but my hips are the worst thing and keep waking me up all night long:( xxxx


----------



## mizcee18

im having a girl!!!! of course im all freaked out after reading the convo about getting the girls wrong lol I SURE HOPE NOT! my mother in law was determined I am having a girl, she's the only one n the family that believed it, so of course she went completely overboard and has bought all kinds of bows and dresses, imagine if it was wrong? lol oh no, I better see a little girl on that screen at my next scan on the 31st!


----------



## Oasis717

I think there's always a chance they are wrong unless you have a potty shot of a boy! But I think most of the time they get it right so I wouldn't worry! With my dd I was told at 16 weeks she looked like a girl just from the scan, then I had an amnio and she def was a girl! Congratulations!! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I hope my baby gives us a potty shot at the next scan I only want to know so I can buy stuff x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too hun, I don't want to get neutral but I will unless they're v sure! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I just want pink or blue lol ill find out then get in confirmed at my 21wk scan and my 34 wk one xx


----------



## Oasis717

Me too lol xxxx


----------



## Girly922

Just wondering how come you ladies will be getting a 34w scan? We don't get one here unless referred by the midwife later on to check baby's position. Is it down to the local trust?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh right maybe its a local health authority thing, I presumed it would be the same all over UK but maybe not then, I was told at my 8 week app with mw that we now have a 32 week scan due to a number of problems that were picked up at this stage in recent years and due to the babies that had been saved we were all having an extra 32 week scan, down to the research that continues to be done it has now been found crucial in picking up problems which wouldn't have been picked up had the scan not been done:) xxxxxx


----------



## Girly922

Must be local trusts then rather than national. I will ask at my next scan, as that's my next appointment, just in case but my notes state that my 20w should be my last scan. I know my friend who gave birth 2 weeks ago only had the 2 scans too. 
They do say its a bit of a postcode lottery with the nhs. Lol. :)


----------



## geordiemammy

I was surprised when they said I would get an extra one to be honest x


----------



## Oasis717

I already knew to be honest, when I went for my 8 week app with my first pregnancy that I lost last year I was told then xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have lost 4 since dec 2011 and was never told they just make it up as they go along I think x


----------



## Girly922

I think you're right there geordie! Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

It does seem we are all told different things! Xx


----------



## goddess25

It does sound like routine scans at 32w would be a good idea. I will ask at my next mw appt. 

Have had no nausea since wednesday which is brilliant.


----------



## geordiemammy

I was told it was a growth scan :/ and like I say it's at 34wks x


----------



## Oasis717

They must be different in different areas cause mines def 32 weeks:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Wouldn't ya think it would be the same all over after all it is all the same company 

I thought I was getting over the being sick bit and just feeling sick but no this morning I have threw up loads my belly feels really tender too not at the midwife til next Wednesday as couldn't get an appointment for 16 weeks the tiredness is backing off a bit but if I go out anywhere I'm knackered I'm going to have to invest in a cleaner I think too as my back is starting to really hurt just made the boys packed lunches and I'm in agony :( roll on October xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I no hun its daft:) xx
Me too been sick and exhausted last two days after a week of feeling better, my friend was ill til 5 months looks like it's going that way for me! I'm also finding normal chores a lot harder, especially lifting washing and cleaning the bath, anything that involves bending, it makes me worry for the next 20 weeks and how I will cope, dh does loads when he's at home but obviously he can't be here all the time and my eldest has since moved out so its a case of just getting on! I thought the second trimester was supposed to be enjoyable lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My oh is really good too when he is here but he works 7days a week x


----------



## Oasis717

I know hun, and it's only gunna get harder, I can still do most things now but I worry what will happen when I can't! I forgot how tough it is on your back! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I know what you mean it puts a lot of pressure on your body in more ways than one us women go through it don't we the men have it so easy x


----------



## Oasis717

They certainly do lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Bit worried at the mo, I went to pick up ds 4 and the 35 min walk down was ok apart from getting a major stitch up the hills but walking back I gotta pain in my groin and I don't know how I got back, I'm praying it's just ligament pain but I've never had it this bad before, phoned dh at work and he's coming home, he said I mustn't do that walk anymore and he will try to change shifts so he can do both runs, I was fine doing it Friday, I also had like a dragging ache up inside which is a bit better now I'm sitting, I hate anything like this I get so frightened:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope your ok I get loads of pains sometimes I can't move with them but they calm down after a while my oh wouldn't be that considerate to even ask about changing shifts you have a good one there xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis - sorry I hear you're in pain, I'm sure nothing to worry about but it is so scary. Are you feeling any better for resting? Have you felt LO move to reassure you? Lots of hugs and thinking of you. Xxx

On the scan thing - I am fairly sure in my area we just get the 20 week one.

I'm still being sick too, it's less though and tends to be the end of the week when I'm tired....

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies, wish I didn't get so scared at new pains:( yes after hour the pain up inside went completely and the groin pain but I've still got the stitch like pains in either side of my upper stomach, only hurts when I move, I think I'm gunna stop going down the school, dh said we will drop his Monday as its only a couple of hours and he can manage there and back on wed and Fri when he's there 5 hours. Gunna stick to smaller walks closer to home, times like this I wish we drove! Xxxxxx
Thanks geordiemammy, he was really worried, think he will be able to do a bit more from home again, he's gunna talk to his boss tomorrow xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I have really bad ligament pain this time and I think i might be developing SPD never had it before but my pelvic bones are pretty sore..

Sounds like we all have it rough this time..at least we are in it together.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no goddess:( yes at least we all have each other:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Its totally bearable for now. All our babies are half way cooked so we can get through anything.


----------



## Oasis717

I think.I may ring the doctors today, this pain is still bad, the stitch like pain in my upper right side, ite just woken me up again, it's just like having a really bad stitch from running but constantly, it canr be right surely:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess this is the 3rd pregnancy I have had spd with its a total killer and gets much worse as you get bigger I could barely stand with ds4 and walking around was impossible without massive amounts of pain so other than appointments I stayed at home all the time in the last 3 months felt like a hermit it affects my back and just below my belly mention it to midwife they normally send you for physio which doesn't really help at all and they give you a support belt which is uncomfortable and I don't think that helped either but defo try all of the above and like I said to oasis try rolling towels up and putting them between your legs at night that helps a bit x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis get checked out I get the same pain sometime bits its normally baby lying funny but better to be safe than sorry xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, I made an app at docs for 11.20 but the pain has disappeared last half hour, it did this yest but came back, walking brought it on so dunno wether to walk to docs or not! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I would say don't walk get a taxi or something I walk no where I can't due to my back I get to the bottom of my street and I'm in agony I could cry with it I'm defo learning to drive this year I'm like a prisoner in my own home lol x


----------



## Oasis717

It's a 7 min walk and I left 25 mins before I had to be there! Walked really slowly and was ok, pain coming and going now, it's a pulled muscle she said which can be very painful, don't I know it!! Told me to take paracetamol (which I won't cause don't take painkillers) and rest for a few days, walking that far is out from now on I think but thankfully dh can change his office hours to a Monday, Tuesday and Thursday so he can take ds, relieved it's nothing to do with the baby! Dh bought me a body pillow yesterday, really hoping it helps my hips cause I'm waking every half hour to move as they're so bad:( xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I'm so excited I just saw my belly move!!! I was sitting down reading and felt two quite hard kicks just under and to the right of my belly button so I pulled my top up quick and as baby kicked the third time I saw my belly move, lol, that's the first time I've seen as well as felt, it's made my day:) xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I can't wait for that its the best part of being pregnant lol x


----------



## Oasis717

I was feeling a bit sorry for myself cause of all the pain but that just made everything hundred times better, after all this illness and pain it certainly made my day:) I can't be that fat then lol xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Glad you got checked out oasis what a relief.. we can put up with anything aslong as the babies are doing just fine. Cant wait to feel stronger movement..am still barely feeling anything.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, sometimes it depends on the position of the placenta and it can make feeling more difficult but as baby gets stronger it will come:) I feel less movements but stronger ones which is odd, you'd think it would be more frequent! But as my belly moving shows baby is def getting stronger and my belly is even bigger this week, hoping my body pillow helps tonight as the pain is v bad in the night, my doc told me to ask mw about physio but I'm not sure it'll do much xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I must look out my body pillow too. Hope your sleeping like a baby tonight.


----------



## Oasis717

Well only waking every two hours in pain instead of every hour! Dunno if it's the pillow or not, oh to sleep all night lol, also getting up to wee again 2 or 3 times, my friend on my other thread is 3 weeks in front of me and said she's weeing for England again, great lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

I peed a lot in the early days but its normally the 3rd trimester for me that I start peeing for Scotland / Canada..

Glad to hear that your night was a bit better.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I'm officially joining team :blue: found out this morning I'm having boy number 5 but all is ok with him so I'm happy x

I'm up 3-4 times a night for the toilet at the minute which is a pain when it takes forever to get comfortable xx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations on being team blue geordiemammy...fabulous news and 5 boys WOW quite the handfulI can imagine.


----------



## Oasis717

Wow another boy geordiemammy!! Massive congrats!! Only 6 days til I find out, god it's going slow lol xxxx


----------



## goddess25

It will be here before you know it oasis ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I hope so goddess, I really can't wait:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Are you finding out the sex x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes we're dying to know boy or girl!:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Are any of you on FB and want to be pals on there. I like seeing more pics of families etc..once you have some connections on here. 

I cant wait to hear all the genders.. I am almost 100% sure that i am having a boy, but I have felt that each time and have been wrong both times.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm on fb if you want to add me Hannah Morton not sure what email I have attached to my account lol x


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies how you all doing?

Geordie :happydance: fab all is well and blue team for a fifth time Wowsers! my DH would be over the moon with that but we're staying team yellow.

Oasis - sorry to hear about your back hope you are resting up!!

Goddess - Hope all well with you?

Dreamer, Mizcee, Fife and everyone else hope the halfway mark is good marker for us all!!

AFM waiting patiently for my scan on Monday, can't wait! And I have to come clean and say I succumbed to a splurge in Gap maternity this evening, they have some lovely stuff and I justified it by telling myself it's all about comfort and the fact I am going on our last pre-baby holiday, just DH and I in two weeks and I deserve a treat :winkwink:


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, 
I'm Andrée and just wanted to say hi. I'm due on 5th October and like the rest of you are mixed with so many emotions but trying to stay positive. I lost my last baby at 22+5 so its coming up to a very scary time for me. 
Looking forward to getting to know you all x x x


----------



## goddess25

Welcome andree..there are another 3 of us due 5 october. It is very scary.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes welcome Andree:) it is scary, I think i'll worry til baby is here xxxxx
Goddess I used to be on fb but I think my accounts deactivated I've not been on there so long, ill check, I know what you mean it's nice to put a face to the name etc after all this time chatting, btw I'm Becks! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Welcome Andree :)

Oasis it doesn't deactivate unless you do it so probably still there I'm not sure how we will find each other though cause name alone probably won't work! When is your scan?? 

Pats have a lovely holiday you lucky thing wish it was me!! 

I'm spotting again but he is moving and heartbeat is fine so not too worried honestly I can't wait til I have him in my arms so I know he is safe all this worry is doing me no good xx


----------



## Oasis717

I think I deactivated it Hannah as someone got into my account, I just checked, all my photos of wedding etc last year are still there so I must of only deactivated it:) will try and find you. I'm sorry you're spotting again but he's moving well so try not to worry, I know how hard that is, I feel the same, 20 more weeks to go and I dont know how I'm gunna do it!! Scan is 9.40 on tues morn, we have to take our 4 year old son Casey so I hope he's gunna be good, he's not brilliant at waiting or sitting still lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I had to take jake on Wednesday he wasn't too bad except wouldn't get out the car to go to the place without bribery lol my 20wk scan is at 3:30 on the 12june so will have to trail all the kids up not looking forward to that and I have another cervical scan on the 28th honestly the appointments are unreal I'm there on the 23rd too half the time I don't even know what they are for I just turn up and get a surprise lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

What's your full name ill try and search you too x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol, a surprise, that made me laugh, I'm under Becks Hunter on fb, yes we've bought Casey a trash pack toy he wants and gunna take it up to the hospital and tell him he can have it after if he's good, plus sweets of course, and he loves playing Angry Birds on my phone so I'm hoping between all them he'll be good! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine all love angry birds but after jake spent £40 out my bank account on in app things I had to stop him playing on it lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that's why he plays on my phone not dh cause I've got no card linked, dh has on his and Casey almost bought something!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I couldn't find you on fb x


----------



## Oasis717

I know I've had that trouble loads I dunno what my settings are cause after I got hacked I changed everything, will have a look later hun xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Will PM you both my address thing...as I dont think I am searchable either.

Sorry your spotting again geordie...i cant wait to have these babies in our arms either.


----------



## Oasis717

Ok hun:) yes me too, we're halfway there today goddess and a couple of others lol!! Yay xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Another 2 weeks and 5 days til I'm half way there I'm pretty sure he is lying kicking my pelvis this morning it's really hurting goddess I think I have added you I can't find my link to it x


----------



## Oasis717

My lo is fond of kicking my bladder! Dh had his head gently on my stomach last night and was lucky enough to time it just right to feel a tiny kick on his ear:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha aww bless x


----------



## goddess25

Its crazy to be officially half way through.

Got your friend request Hannah.. 

I am feeling baby move quite a lot these days...and i can feel it getting stronger now.

Love that DH got a kick in the ear Oasis.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have just been baby clothes shopping forgot how fun it was xx

Yeah seen you had accepted x


----------



## goddess25

I am not planning on doing too much baby clothes shopping. I have kept all of Euans clothes from birth till now, and same with Olivia so I am covered.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have it all away after I had jake so its like starting again xx


----------



## Oasis717

I've got nothing at all as Casey is nearly 5 we are starting from scratch but dh nan and mum are buying some things too:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My oh s mam is knitting :/ my mam has bought some stuff today too xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dh nan has crocheted a beautiful shawl:) cause I don't have any family now its really nice they help so much, my dh mum is the mum I never had:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

His mam has started a shawl I'm not massive on home knitted stuff on boys love the knitted stuff ya can buy though bought a lovely cardigan today in fact!

It's nice that your like that with your dh s family I only met my oh s mam and dad last Saturday lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

I love the shawls and cardigans she does they're gorgeous, yes I've been really lucky with his family they really are like mine now:) how did you get on meeting your oh's family? Hope all went ok xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it wasn't too bad they seem ok x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's good:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They live far away though so won't have to meet up too often I guess x


----------



## Oasis717

Aww no probably not then, my mil lives just in the next town and dh nan a bit further away but only a 20 min drive, we don't have a car but my mil takes us and helps us a lot. I can drive but I was involved in a hit and run accident 15 years ago where my neck was damaged and I've never really wanted to drive again, still have my licence, maybe one day:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I can understand why that puts you off I need to do my driving test but I'm scared there is so many idiots on the roads it really puts me off driving x


----------



## goddess25

My parents have booked flights to come over for the baby being born and to help with the other 2 kids. They will arrive on the 2nd October so hoping that I can hold on till then.

I was 2 days overdue with Euan, 3 days early with Livi. What is the trend with 3rd babies?


----------



## geordiemammy

I was 7days over with ds1 5days early with ds2 ds3 came on his due date and ds4 was 7days early xx


----------



## Oasis717

I was 12 days over and induced with my third, I was begging them to take me in by then lol, Casey was 9lb 1! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My 3rd and 4th were both over 9lb like first 2 were 7.11 how big we're your first ones oasis x


----------



## Oasis717

My two girls were 6lb 2 and 7lb 6! But that was with my ex and dh was 9lb 8 and so long as a baby, he's 6ft 5 now so I'm not surprised Casey was 9lb 1 but I wish they'd induced me sooner I was in agony with my back, hips etc and getting no sleep, had sleep in a chair in the end it was awful. Then Casey got stuck, and distressed and I ended up with emergency forceps, it was a terrible birth and I had a midwife from hell that ignored everything I said and made me push for hours with no pain relief other than gas and air and she took that away in the end and said I wasn't pushing properly which of course I was but Casey was stuck fast, thankfully in the end an amazing doctor came and rescued me, she might as well of been an angel as by then I'd passed out from the pain. I should of complained after but I just wanted to block it all out. My first two births were good so it really took me by surprise. The midwives still at my hospital and I swear if I get her we'll be telling her to get the f out the room and get me a different one xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I had a right bitch with my last one who told me that I wouldn't be 4 cms and that the consultant lies and that he had no right to send me to get my waters broke then when she checked I was 6cms she broke my waters then just left me and when the pain got really bad at 3pm told me to stop moaning on and that I wouldn't need to push yet I went off it my ex said I looked like I was going to jump off the bed and smack her she clearly had no clue cause jake was born at 3:20pm he was 9lb 1 too z


----------



## Oasis717

It's frightening that these women are even allowed to practice, so sorry you had such a bad experience too, mine wasn't helped by an anesthetist coming in to do an epidural after hours of me begging then having a go at me saying why do want an epidural when you're 10cm dilated, you should be using your contractions to push to help your pain, he ground his knuckles into my back and was so rough, he also gave me the wrong kind of block that did nothing for my pain because he was annoyed at me I think. I was finally given a total block in theatre. All their attitudes changed when the doctor said Casey was stuck and I could have pushed for evermore but would never have been able to push him out. He came up to me after the birth to congratulate me and must of felt bad but should never have treated me like that. What with him and the midwife taking the gas and air away and threatening me with a c section it was horrendous. They said I was in much more pain due to being induced and also no break between contractions as my body tried to free Casey:( xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I hear induction is much worse than normal labour my friend has 4 kids 1st 3 were a doddle to get out then she was induced with number 4 and was in hours and in agony she said she had never felt pain like it!!!

I'm hoping this one comes early not too early but 36-38 weeks would be good when I had my first mmc I nearly died due to blood loss as my cervix didn't open so I just hemeraged and end up collapsing at home then being rushed to theatre afterwards they said that loop biopsies can work one of 2 ways they can weaken your cervix or they can cause it to not dilate due to scar tissue I really don't want a section but I don't want to be in labour for hours and not dilate putting myself and baby at risk then have a section anyway so I'm considering asking for an elective section due to all the issues I have and maybe see if they will take my womb out at the same time but after 4 normal births I really wanted this to be the same it's the complication if my cervix doesn't dilate that's making me think maybe a section is the way to go x


----------



## geordiemammy

I defo would of complained at all that mind!! Plus I think to be a midwife you should have had kids yourself so you can know what the person is going through x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis try adding me on fb using this link https://m.facebook.com/#!/hannah.j.morton.1?__user=666641675


----------



## Oasis717

God hun we have been through it that's for sure, hopefully this birth will be smooth for us both, we can only hope! Thanks for the link, I couldn't sign in earlier god knows why, since deactivating it I've had nothing but trouble but i'll get Adam (dh) to have a look later see if he can sort it out for me:) xxx
I wish I had of complained, looking back I should of but I couldn't even talk about it at first, I still find it hard now, when I told the mw about it I cried. Also with my eldest and first I was also induced but the birth was too quick. I was only 19, they gave me the pessary at 10pm telling me I'd get another at 6am, but I could still hear the nurses heels on the floor walking away and I was in agony, they didn't examine me, wouldn't believe me, stuck me in a bath and gave me two paracetamol, I think they just thought I was young and stupid, eventually someone examined me and all hell broke loose trying to get me to the delivery room, I had her at 1.06am just 3 hours and 6 mins after the first pessary. I tore from hole to hole, dunno how else to put that! And was sewn up wrong by a midwife and it caused me problems for years, it still is, I had a repair done but still have lot if pain there, when I had my first mc last yr the consultant said I needed another repair. Looking back I've not had the best of luck! Only Georgia's birth was good, epidural at 4cm and an episiotomy, I'm so hoping this birth is better, I know everyones scared but I'm more scared lol xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They done the same with my first when I said I needed to push said no way it would happen that quick I was only 17 but your body tells you the stuck me in a bath and I pushed lol when I got out they checked me and I was fully dilated honestly they think they know everything x


----------



## fifemum85

Oasis717 said:


> It's frightening that these women are even allowed to practice, so sorry you had such a bad experience too, mine wasn't helped by an anesthetist coming in to do an epidural after hours of me begging then having a go at me saying why do want an epidural when you're 10cm dilated, you should be using your contractions to push to help your pain, he ground his knuckles into my back and was so rough, he also gave me the wrong kind of block that did nothing for my pain because he was annoyed at me I think. I was finally given a total block in theatre. All their attitudes changed when the doctor said Casey was stuck and I could have pushed for evermore but would never have been able to push him out. He came up to me after the birth to congratulate me and must of felt bad but should never have treated me like that. What with him and the midwife taking the gas and air away and threatening me with a c section it was horrendous. They said I was in much more pain due to being induced and also no break between contractions as my body tried to free Casey:( xxxxxxxx

I had a similar one with dd2. They sent me home twice after waters went. Eventually kept me in and labour wouldn't progress fast enough. After hours of pushing I got an epidural, then they found out her head was trapped in pelvis and couldn't be pushed out. They then tried forceps which failed and I had to get an emergency c section in the end. 28 hours of labour! It was a joke. The doctor said afterwards that I shouldn't have been left so long and that the pushing could've broken her neck as she was is an odd position. Hopefully baby 3 will be easier.
How are you all feeling? Have been sick all weekend (poor immune system). A little better but getting no sleep due to the pains. It's like a weight shifts when I'm on my side and is agony. Body pillow isn't helping much either. Walking around is taking its toll too, if I have a good day and take the kids to the park, m in agony the next and can't get out of bed. MW appt on Thursday so hoping she can give me something or some reassurance. Almost halfway but look like I'm due to drop, stomach is huge! Roll on the 13th for scan :) 

Geordie - I hope you feel better soon. Back pain is a nightmare. Was there much difference in pregnancies between your boys and girls? 

Will be on later so will catch up properly then. Shattered so my man is gonna watch the kids to give me a nap. Speak later xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Fife I only have boys and this is another boy according to gender scan will confirm further on 12th June I'm knackered all the time and oh just keeps going on about sodding housework getting done feel like punching him in the face half the time lol I know what you mean about the weight shifting it really hurts and the walking is a nightmare i went to the school for a meeting which is 2 minutes away and my legs were shaking and I felt sick with the pain ill be in me bed by the end of this pregnancy until its born I feel like a prisoner in my own home at the minute due to the back pain and I'm still bloody spotting so head is done in with that too baby isn't moving much or is in a position where I can't feel him so get a bit worried still have my sickness which of course is just great NOT every single bit of food makes me want to throw up or gives me heartburn and that peptac the doctors gave me is vile I nearly throw up as soon as it hits my mouth its like white gloop :/ 

Hope you feel a bit better soon have you referred to physio??? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I can't believe how similar our firsts were!!! Sorry you're still spotting and feeling so bad, I'm really hoping it doesn't go on like this for you:( xxxx
Fifemum what a terrible experience too, I was left for hours on end and only called the doctor when Casey's hb was showing signs if serious distress, anything could have happened, I could of lost him. The body pillows not helping me either, the only thing helping my hips at night is sleeping upright which suffice to say is bloody hard but better than the pain in my hips if I try and lay down. I haven't really got much bigger in the last couple of weeks but I have now put on 7lb so they are obviously getting bigger!! Xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? I started catching up but have decided to skip your last few posts as I didnt want to get too scared :nope: here's hoping we all have good births come October..

Will be 21 weeks tomorrow and had anomaly scan today and LO progressing well, everything was 'normal' so feeling relieved somewhat. LO was v. cute, had legs crossed and hands behind the head so looked as though it was in a hammock. Only two small concerns were the placenta was low so booked in for a 32 week scan and they noticed a small cyst so need to keep an eye on it. But am positive all is good so I can't complain.

Oasis - is yours tomorrow? Hope all goes well!

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Pat, sorry, wouldn't have intentionally wanted to worry you, the thread has been a bit quiet cept for a couple of us so thought it would be ok to chat about it. There's always gunna be bad along with the good, I've been told to request a different mw during labour if I'm not happy which we certainly will, I didn't know you could do that did nothing like that would happen again. Yes my scans 9.40 tomorrow my scan:) many congrats on yours! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

I just typed out a long message and lost it! 

Anyway in a nut shell it said:

Congrats Geordie on a boy and pat for your scan! Good luck for tomorrow oasis!

Hope everyone else is well, or feels better soon for those in any pain :o( 

I'm excited as it's my scan Wednesday and we've just booked a holiday to Cyprus - yay! 

Xxxx


----------



## PatTabs

No need to apologise Oasis ..chat away..I'm happy to bury my head in the sand :shy: Good luck for tomorrow!

Dreamer - good luck for Wed too.and heres to holidays in the sun..only a week on Friday til mine.. 

Btw if you like Gap maternity there's 20% off today if you put gapstyle in the voucher code it's only for one day though so get shopping!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Patabs! Where are you going on holiday?

I've been trying to find a maternity swimming costume/tanki but can't find one I like or feel good in... Thinking I might just take my usual bikini - which still fits and i feel more comfortable in. I'd wear a kaftan when not in the pool but is wearing a bikini taboo? Lol

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol ok Pat:) and thanks ladies for the good luck, I'm nervous and excited!!! Cyprus, wow sounds amazing Dreamer xxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks oasis xx


----------



## Oasis717

Are you finding out the sex wed dreamer I'm sorry my baby brain is terrible I can't remember! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

He he - that's ok oasis - my memory is the same - we had a gender scan so I hope no suprises and they also say it's a boy lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat congrats on scan dreamer you lucky thing I wish I could get away and good luck for your scan Wednesday as for your bikini just wear it who cares what others think pregnancy is a natural thing x 

Good luck for tomorrow oasis and let us know gender and all is ok as soon as possible :) xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Geordie xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer2013 said:


> He he - that's ok oasis - my memory is the same - we had a gender scan so I hope no suprises and they also say it's a boy lol xxx

We were told boy at gender scan I'm pretty certain they are right but oh is thinking they were wrong I hope not as I have bought heaps of boy stuff lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol glad I'm not the only one dreamer:) I just couldn't remember! Xxxxx
Thanks Hannah, definitely let you know asap hun:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm off to bed thinking about going to get baby checked tomorrow having no luck finding hb and normally find it really easily and he isn't moving that I can feel not sure I can wait til midwife on Wednesday it's probably nowt though ill go up the assessment unit and he will start jumping all over probably lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Awww hunni I'm sure he's just got himself into a position where you can't feel, don't forget my mw couldn't catch my lo's hb at 16 weeks and she's a professional, try not to worry luv, but definitely go get checked if you're worried though cause at least it will put your mind at rest. My midwife told me to have something to eat and drink then sit quietly with a bag of frozen peas wrapped in a tea towel on your belly, a great trick she said if you've not felt movement, give it a try hun xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hardly slept but oh checked again this morning and found it straight away xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The thing that had me worried was ya couldn't hear him moving around on the Doppler where normally you can think they like to worry ya sometimes ill wait and see midwife tomorrow instead of having to go to hospital today xx


----------



## fifemum85

geordiemammy said:


> Fife I only have boys and this is another boy according to gender scan will confirm further on 12th June I'm knackered all the time and oh just keeps going on about sodding housework getting done feel like punching him in the face half the time lol I know what you mean about the weight shifting it really hurts and the walking is a nightmare i went to the school for a meeting which is 2 minutes away and my legs were shaking and I felt sick with the pain ill be in me bed by the end of this pregnancy until its born I feel like a prisoner in my own home at the minute due to the back pain and I'm still bloody spotting so head is done in with that too baby isn't moving much or is in a position where I can't feel him so get a bit worried still have my sickness which of course is just great NOT every single bit of food makes me want to throw up or gives me heartburn and that peptac the doctors gave me is vile I nearly throw up as soon as it hits my mouth its like white gloop :/
> 
> Hope you feel a bit better soon have you referred to physio??? Xx

Thanks hun. Sounds like you're having a time of it too. Oh is desp for a wee boy so he keeps saying if its a girl we should try again. Don't think I will, this is agony. All doc has given me is paracetamol and iron tablets. Neither really work so I've just gotta bear it. Might mention to mw on thurs though. What do they do at physio? I have had back problems for years but this is a nightmare. 15mins walk from dd1s school and dread it. Oh has to do most of the school runs, it's getting me down cos I'm normally more active :( Have you had more movements? The peptic sounds horrible, so are you not eating much? The scan should give some reassurance. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Oasis717

So glad you heard the heartbeat Hannah:) had a nightmare, the hospital cocked up my app, they booked me at my 12 week scan for the 31st May but she wrote down the 21st! When I got to reception we thought we were gunna have to go home but I explained it had cost 25 quid in taxes and dh losing a days wages too and she said she'd speak to the sonographer but doubted wed be seen as they were chocca, waiting room was packed, luckily for me they agreed to see us as it was their error, we had to wait longer but I'm so grateful we were seen, and............I was right, it's a boy!!! I actually told the sonographer lol, baby was lying face down and she was checking his spine, went to do a measurement and I said, I've just seen something, she said have you I was concentrating on the spine i'll go back, and back she went to a perfect potty shot! We're so pleased. Everything else was completely normal but due to baby's position which didn't change after going off and eating and drinking we are back on the 3rd June to get a profile of the face and detailed heart, both of which she saw but could not get readings of properly as he's face down. I saw him yawn lol. Casey was really well behaved too, exhausted though as only just got back, left at 9:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Physio gives you exercises to do and normally a support belt they didn't really help me in the last 2 pregnancies but its always worth a try and I was just starting to get a bit more active going swimming and stuff but now I can't do anything I keep telling oh to bring treadmill in the house so I can try and strengthen my back on that I'm like a cripple walking anywhere even doing housework is a killer as for the eating I'm hardly eating anything but cause I'm fat anyway the docs have told me I'm not allowed to gain weight I lost 8lb in the first 12 weeks and have maintained it since which I suppose means I'm losing as baby is growing which is ok I guess I had lost 4stone with ds4 then put it back on a few months later due to the pill injection I was not impressed this time if I can lose it ill start back at the gym as soon as I'm allowed!! 

He is moving a bit but still not as much as he was but I'm only 17+5 so suppose that could be why!! 

Defo mention to your midwife about the pain and ask for a referral to physio x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis pleased they seen you and pleased all looks ok congrats on a boy it seems all the October babies seem to be male I have 4 friends due then and they are all having boys too lol I'm in for cervical scan next Tuesday going to see if he will check baby too xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni! Really really pleased:) xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I can't wait for my 20 week scan well ill be 21 xx


----------



## Oasis717

I won't be nervous at scans anymore after this one, now they've said again no abnormalities seen and all normal again I'm gunna relax a bit, I was more nervous than excited this morning! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Pat and Oasis on 2 more boys for the thread. Exciting..I forget all the genders we have. Anyone have girls..

BOth my births were ok..

Laboured at home with DS, got to the hospital at 9.5cm dilated, water broke, started pushing, couldnt get him out as his shoulder was stuck (shoulder dystocia) got taken to OR, given a spinal and he was helped out with forceps. They thought they were going to do a C section. All staff lovely. 12 hours from start to finish. Only downer was the recovery had 3rd degree tear that was pretty hard to deal with.

Livi, laboured at home. Got to hospital, water never broke, She was born an hour later inside the amniotic sac. 3 hours from start to finish.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know what you mean x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Goddess:) so hard trying to find a name now, any I like dh doesn't and visa versa lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

Oh yes I know the feeling...

I really think we are having a boy too and struggling have not spoken about it for awhile with DH. 

DH felt the baby move over the weekend a few times..which was quite exciting.


----------



## geordiemammy

We have a boys name had it from the start but there is loads I really like but with the other boys having traditional names I can't go a bit out there loved Hudson and brax but they wouldn't go with Luc Charlie John and jake lol I really liked Blake for jake but ex said no x


----------



## Oasis717

Dh likes Hendrix!! I like Justice, we both like Sonny, it's so hard! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Sonny is nice x


----------



## Oasis717

Dh is massive jimmi Hendrix fan lol, I walked down the aisle to Hey Joe, it was playing in the bar the night we met:) Hendrix reminds me of Andrex lol. That's def out. We both like Sonny so I guess it's a start xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have Harvey x


----------



## Oasis717

Harvey's nice:) we also like Rocco, there's not very many names the both of us like but we both like unique names xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I love unique names but ex wouldn't let me call mine what I wanted to lol and like I say now I can't add an out there name in with the traditional ones x


----------



## PatTabs

goddess25 said:


> Congrats Pat and Oasis on 2 more boys for the thread. Exciting..I forget all the genders we have. Anyone have girls...

thanks Goddess but no sex confirmed for us am staying team :yellow:

Oasis - so pleased they saw you and for your blue bubs :happydance:

No names yet, we had decided to wait til 20 week scan to start thinking about it so we better start..something to mull over on holidays me thinks! 

Dreamer - back to your bikini question..I haven't bought a maternity one for my hols, I am going to be brazen and stick with my old bikinis.. I hope they will fit :blush:


----------



## geordiemammy

Good for you pat and goddess hope you do the same with the bikini x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Pat, and Hannah I know what you mean but my girls are Kerilee and Georgia so quite normal really, we don't know any Casey's though so I think his is a little more unusual, around here anyway! Xxx I would frighten everyone off the beach in a bikini lol I would dread getting my wobbly bits out, I'm sure you'll look gorgeous in yours though pat I was wobbly before pregnancy lol xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Oasis congrats on team blue!!

Thanks patabs - that makes me feel better as I am going to do the same and stick with my old bikini too lol

Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Sorry pat I thought i read you were team blue...yay for having a yellow friend.


----------



## geordiemammy

I meant dreamer in the bikini thing I keep forgetting who is going away and who isn't lol baby brain!! 

Oasis I think if I had had a girl I would of went with something more out there but with having all the same sex it would seem odd!! 

My ds3 would of been casey if I had got my way but I didn't so that's why he is John casey instead of casey John xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know its confusing lol, I'm lost!!! Oh yes of course I remember you saying now, that he would of been Casey, god my baby brain is terrible xxx


----------



## goddess25

Lots of discussions to come. Dh likes no boys names. None!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on team blue oasis! 

We really struggle with boy names too. 

I've still got 2 weeks until my next scan. We're staying team yellow but I'm struggling with the temptation to find out now its so close. Need to stay strong! Lol. I had another boy dream last night. Not sure what it means but the only baby dreams I've had have been boys. 

As for swimwear, I'm really REALLY self-conscious. So, not struggling to get into my swimming costume I went and bought a maternity tankini for when we go away in July. It's hard enough trying to get me into a bikini on holiday when I'm not pregnant! Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girly, i would have had to not look at the screen at all had I not wanted to know it was that obvious to me immediately but I guess after Casey I do know what I'm looking for lol xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

The sonographer told me to turn away as she was going to check downstairs incase i saw a penis...I closed my eyes until it was passed, and then baby was in a crap position to tell anyway.


----------



## geordiemammy

We're you not tempted to ask?? 

Just seen midwife and she says from what she can gather from consultant I won't be allowed to go to term with baby cause of all the issues x


----------



## goddess25

I was tempted esp since I have 1 of each...so it doesn't really matter to me. I was team yellow for both kids and it just seemed natural to stay that way. I think I am having a boy, but i would like another girl only based on the fact that DD is such a joy, whereas DS is quite difficult. I know its just his personality etc but I cant help thinking its boys.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think boys are hard work even when they get to men lol xx


----------



## goddess25

Indeed.


----------



## Oasis717

My two girls were angels, Casey was def a lot harder work, he is naughty sometimes but cause he's so funny I find it well hard to be cross with him, he does this dance where he wiggles his hips, makes a face and waves his arms in the air, seriously, I defy anyone to still be cross after that lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Same with mine I try to keep a straight face but then hide my face while I'm laughing my head off at them must be a boy thing I think boys test boundaries more than girls do when they are younger x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I hope this ones the same Casey's hilarious! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I hope he is the same Oasis...

You will find out soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol goddess that is true! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi everyone, hope everyone's ok, we spent the day at a huge shopping centre and I must of walked for miles! Kept having to sit down and we had a lovely lunch too, my mum in law took us, we went into mothercare and was only intending to buy clothes but we saw the most amazing travel system and ended up ordering that! It's a bit more than we wanted to pay but it's awesome and you got a free car seat worth £250 and the car seat lies flat in the car:) it's a make called Stokke and the models only been out 3 months, comes with a carrycot too so at least that's one worry out the way. Oh and we have decided on his name. Brooklyn John Alan Hunter. John is dh's grandad that passed last year and Alan is my dad I lost 2 years ago. I won't be doing anything tonight I'm knackered! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay for the name and pram!! 
Xx


----------



## goddess25

Oh I have seen those stokke prams they look fab. Love your name Oasis..its a lovely tribute.

I am having my first date night tomorrow night with DH since last September and I am ridiculously excited..i hope nothing goes wrong with the kiddos tomorrow. Just going for dinner and then going to see star trek at the cinema.


----------



## goddess25

Are you ok geodie..saw some scary status updates on FB yesterday from you.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Hannah, and goddess we changed our son Casey's name to Casey John Alan Hunter after we lost my dad and dh's grandad who was basically his dad, hopefully in that they will always be remembered even after we are gone. I'm so relieved we have a name, I absolutely love it:)xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I'm fine its the hospital it's a joke had 2 appointments on Thursday and I came away more confused than I went in the aren't checking the pre cancerous cells on my cervix til 28wks cause they think it may trigger labour but I'm worried they have for worse or maybe even turned to cancer but just got to wait and see and at antenatal they are a joke around here I really have no confidence in them at the minute x


----------



## goddess25

I figured it was that. You sounded so frustrated. So sorry your going through this.


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Hannah, as if you haven't got enough to worry about xxxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, hope uz are all enjoying the weather :) Mw has referred me to some alternative therapist, apparently will be better than physio. She does reflexology etc. also been told to buy a support belt for night time, the c section is what has caused it to feel like weight shifting, pain etc. they don't supply them anymore so have to get one from boots or mothercare. Hopefully ill get some sleep finally. So washed out. 
Some great names you all have for your babies. Love unusual but oh doesn't. We have a Natalie and Charlotte already, don't have a clue what to call baby. I love Zara for a girl and Logan for a boy. Will see though :) scan can't come fast enough xx


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe how nice it is compared to yesterday! Feeling good today and no sickness for once, even if it's just today I'm gunna enjoy it:) that's a good idea about the belt at night fifemum, I'm still in a lot of pain at night so might get one. I love Logan btw, gorgeous name xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Logan is a lovely name I think you may find the belt uncomfortable on a night it's bad enough during the day but I guess anything is worth a try they still give the belts on NHS here I'm like a beached whale at the minute none of my clothes fit not even my joggers and leggings dig in to much I'm going to be huge I think!!

Goddess I'm so annoyed with it all honestly they have said if it comes back worse then they will have no option but to deliver baby early my midwife said the other day they would probably bring him early anyway cause I'm very high risk now and they will medically manage my labour she thinks they will indie and if nothing has happened after 6 hours give a section I'm just so worried and panicked about the whole business I'm so pleased I'm not going to be doing it again one this little dude comes x


----------



## Girly922

I really like Logan too, it's on our list of possible boys' names. I still really like Joshua but OH is digging his heels in as he has a cousin Josh. We've been together 4 1/2 years and I've not met that cousin so I'm arguing that they can't be that close. Lol. 

Hope you're okay Geordie! Sounds like you're going through it a bit at the moment with not very much support. Big hugs!

Today we went into the city, just to see if we could find me some clothes that I can actually fit into. I ended up with one top before getting distracted and looking at baby bits. We did get the car seat today though :) Babies r us have got it on sale at the moment but our nearest store was out of stock with the closest one having it being 50 miles away. While looking in mothercare, they had it in stock and do price match... £45 saving!! Very happy with that! :) x


----------



## geordiemammy

Ladies I'm fine I must stop moaning on lol October can't come quick enough xx


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you're ok Hannah it's a lot to deal with, my clothes are getting tighter I feel like a bloody whale lol. Xxxxx


----------



## fifemum85

Wow Geordiemammy you're having a time of it. Bless. October does seem ages away though. Getting huge too, no seen ma feet in a month or so now. Tripped over dd2 yesterday as I couldn't see her for my bump, a bit embarrassing lol! Probably be wearing a tent closer to due date lol! 
Had some reflexology from midwife today, she popped round for a bit. She kept saying wow you're back is in bad shape, you're in a lot of pain huh? I was sitting thinking yeah no sh.. Sherlock lol! Hs helped a little but I've been told to sit straight, try not waddle when I walk and lift dd2 less. Looking into getting belt but tbh the bamboo support on boots website looks more comfortable, and I can wear one during day too to hold trousers up and hide that I can't get button in hehe! :) 
Girly, Joshua is a lovely name. Just dig your heels in too. You're carrying baby 9 months, that gives you a little more say lol! Hope you are all well. Plenty of movement? xx


----------



## PatTabs

Geordie - so sorry to hear you are not getting the care and answers you deserve I hope they improve and hopefully all this is just a scare and nothing else.

Oasis - you lucky thing on the Stokke I was ogling one but DH put me back in my place..we need to buy a new car as well so there are some areas we need to save on alas..

Girly - nice work on the car seat..I'm sticking to gap for maternity as they have some lovely things and all non-mumsy looking as so much of the stuff in mothercare is hideous! I ordered two dresses from Isabella Oliver too as have two weddings coming up and don't want to look too dowdy!

Fife/goddess and everyone else hope all is well!

I need some help ladies, I though my back was twinging a bit last week at work but it's got so much worse the past two days, my left side of my lower back down my leg is in agony..what can I do? Will a hot water bottle help? I'm guessing it is baby/pregnancy as I have never had a bad back before I need to go to Leeds for work Wed/thurs and the thought of carrying my overnight case and laptop is filling me with dread...roll on Friday!


----------



## goddess25

It sounds like sciatica which can be really sore in pregnancy..it sounds like we are all having a tough time with pregnancy pains etc and we still have ages to go.


----------



## Girly922

I hope your back eases up a bit fifemum! I've had problems with my back for a few years now. Unfortunately it's hereditary. Me, my mum and my brother all visit the same chiropractor. One thing that does help is if you get chance to sit down for 10 minutes every couple of hours (difficult I know) sit with an ice pack where the pain is. If its mainly muscular pain, cold is better than heat. 

OH isn't too worried about names right now as he's convinced pumpkin is a girl. We're thinking maybe Oliver for a boy now though. Since we both agree on it. Lol. 

I'm getting plenty of movement now, and some good little kicks I can feel from the outside. But as soon as OH tries to feel, pumpkin stops moving altogether. I really feel for him, he gets so excited about hopefully feeling a kick and then doesn't get to feel anything.


----------



## Oasis717

I know Pat I'm excited about getting it but tbh it's only cause we're paying for it over 4 months, their babyplan is great, you only pay for the goods no interest at all and it's delivered when you want, or else we probably wouldn't have ordered it, it is a lot of money but we saved 269 on the free car seat:) I'm still really suffering at night with my hips and the heartburn is getting worse but I get lots of movement which can be felt on the outside too now which dh has managed to catch only once, Brooklyn is the same stops when he puts his hand there, kicks as soon as he takes it away lol. Hope everyone is ok, back to rain again today:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My spd is getting much worse on a night now at the hospital for cervical scan today still bleeding so going to mention it again and think I'm getting another chest infection breathing is terrible xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Hannah you poor thing:( hope the scan goes well and hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm sure it will be fine I'm like an emotional wreck at the minute crying for nowt blaming the hormones lol babys heartbeat is ok but his movement is very limited I think he is just lazy or I don't notice him moving much cause I'm always on the go xx


----------



## Oasis717

I was the same yest, after sorting through dd12 room to get ready to swap her with Casey's room I found some pics of my dad, was pleased I found them as I thought they were lost but it's upsetting seeing him, I wish he was here, miss him so much and the fact he'll never see Brooklyn:( I think everything affects you more when you're pregnant. On a lighter note dh mum and nan bought us a baby bath and matching changing box yest which was lovely and they're buying us a Sleigh cot in early Oct so that's a great weight of what we have to get:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I totally get how you feel about your dad I'm the same :( every time I'm upset it makes me think about my dad more and then I get more upset!! 

Great about the cot my oh s family haven't mentioned a thing about getting anything for baby which he is foaming about as he said when his sister had her kids they bought all sorts my mam has bought him clothes and other things too and will defo but more xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know hunni it breaks my heart they'll never know him, he was the most devoted dad and grandad, my mum was no mum to me but my dad was my hero, he still is, he just lived for his kids and grandkids, I have to blank it most if the time cause like you the more I think the more upset I get. Dh's mum and nan are all we have family wise, his grandad we lost a year ago yest to cancer and was Adams dad basically so now there's so few if us:( but we have only got them so the fact they want to help get things is a great help as we have nothing of Casey's anymore, there's so much to buy! xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hope the scan was good Hannah.


----------



## PatTabs

Hope scan went well Geordie...got my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks Goddess - had consultant appt today and she agreed its probably sciatica, not looking forward to this lingering for the rest of the pregnancy at all, am hoping it's just where baby has been laying!

22 weeks today though I really have to pinch myself sometimes that it's happening, LOs kick def getting stronger as well and DH actually saw one last night so he was so happy! Focusing on All the happy positives things today as its going by so quickly!

:hugs: to all


----------



## PatTabs

Forgot to add bad back = takeaway pizza today :blush: I'll have salad tomorrow!


----------



## Oasis717

Take away pizza yum!!!! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Scan was good cervix hasn't shortened at all so won't need a stitch with any luck but placenta is still low and they think that might be causing the bleeding still so back for another scan in 6 weeks to check placenta got my anomaly scan before that though!! I asked about sex and my consultant told me not to do it we haven't since the big bleed anyway he also added Hannah men are easily pleased and satisfied so just think like that and find other things to keep him happy I was laughing my head off I wasn't asking for the oh it was for me pmsl so I'm screwed on that score no frolicking for the next 5 months :/ x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol really glad it all went well hun:) xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a fab scan geordie...your dr made me laugh too.

Pat I love pizza esp take away you deserve it.


----------



## Sophiasmom

I haven't really been active here but watching from the side :) had our A/S and baby looks great!! Breech like sis and fairly unlikely to turn, but overall healthy. I'm sooo relieved!! And we are team BLUE!! One of each now!


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Sophiasmum, fantastic news about your scan, so glad all is good, another boy, goodness this thread is turning into all boys lol! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news sophia... we need some girls to even out the numbers.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol we do indeed! Xx


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on team blue sofiasmom! There does seem to be a lot of boys due in October. My OH still thinks we're having a girl but I'm not sure. I still don't have a gut feeling either way. :shrug:


----------



## geordiemammy

Nearly everyone I have seen on here who is due in October are having boys can't believe how many there is!! Congrats on team blue Sophia 

How's everyone feeling??? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny isn't it so many boys! Apart from the hip pain waking me every hour and the nausea still here after nearly 22 weeks I'm fine lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I still have sickness and I look at food and get heartburn :( I have been super emotional too cried about 8 times yesterday once cause ds4 wouldn't go up to bed and I was just so tired I burst into tears and he said ok mam ill go up to bed cried again this morning when he wouldn't get ready xx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg am feeling those hormones!! Been exactly the same this week, could just burst into tears at any given moment! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am feeling team boy...

I am feeling not too shabby, a bit tired but not too bad on the whole.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm glad goddess we need some of us to feel good! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Hopefully its not just a blip.

The only thing that I am struggling with are horrendous leg and foot cramps in my left leg that have me up for about 30m a night. Very painful and nothing seems to help.


----------



## Oasis717

Hoping it's not just a blip either hun, sorry about the cramps, have you tried pulling your toes up and back towards you that always helps me with crampxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope your cramps get better my legs feel like they are going to give way half the time I'm so tired I really can't take anymore ds4 is being so demanding this last 2 weeks I could scream I'm worrying so much about the pregnancy it's taking its toll I'm at an all time low at the minute im under so much pressure from all angles I can't take it the hormones are just making everything ten times worse I have never been so emotional when pregnant eee I'm a right moaner ain't I lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Noooooooo that's what we're here for hunni! So sorry things are so tough, I'm finding it tough too. The exhaustion is bad for me as well, I'm taking it much easier and dh is taking up the strain bless him but I must admit I'm worried that if its this hard now what on earth will it be like in a couple months!! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My oh is out the house ten hours a day and expects to come home to an immaculate house its just annoying there is 6 people live here and I don't think he actually realises that it can't be immaculate and the way I feel doing the house top to bottom every day and cleaning the skirting boards every 2 days (which I think is ridiculous) is the last thing on my mind I do all the things like washing and hoovering dishes etc but i really don't have the energy to do them told him he needs to see someone cause I can't deal with it its a big house and when ya knackered and in pain its impossible to do x


----------



## Sophiasmom

Those pesky cramps! Mine sneak attack in the middle of the night! As if I need another reason to not sleep well. AFM, other than just being worn out I feel ok. I hope everyone else feels better soon! This is supposed to be our good trimester!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah it's impossible to keep an immaculate house with kids! You'd literally have to be constantly cleaning, we are forever tidying up as ds 4 is so messy so it must be v hard on you, I only clean my skirting boards once a month and Hoover them between, every 2 days you'd be cleaning nothing, feel sorry for you hun, I have ocd myself but it's a different form than the obsessive cleaning, it's still a fear of contamination but mine is strong chemicals mostly so all my cleaning products are natural like vinegar etc, has your oh got ocd? It's very hard to get over, yrs ago after an abusive relationship with my girls dad I barely left the house it was so bad but with dh now I only get a few episodes a year and hardly know I have it. Stress makes it so much worse. Would he see someone do you think? I had cognitive behavioural therapy a few years ago and it really helped. A bad childhood kicked mine off, I still wash my hands up to 20 or 30 times a day, that's one part of it I think i'll always do! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I think he has OCD but I keep saying if ya that bothered do it ya self it's easy to expect someone else to do it I think the army caused his to be honest my ex was the same and his reason was army related cause his dad brought them up in the army I must just attract people who expect to to be like Cinderella its a running joke with my friends that I get called cinders :/ I have told him a baby creates mess and to be honest other than washing waiting to be folded and stuff the house isn't bad at all in my eyes the kids even have to keep their rooms really tidy I have asked and asked him to see someone about it!! Plus to be honest I'm pretty stubborn and ill sometimes just leave it cause I hate being told what to do lol always have so I keep saying well if ya didn't mention it I would do it but if ya go on and on about it I won't I do stuff everyday cause if I didn't it would be a disgrace with all the kids I don't allow toys in the living room after tripping over and getting Lego stuck in my leg and spraining my ankle tripping over a truck they have amply space in their rooms to play!! 
I just wish he could have a day in my body feeling the way I feel so he would understand x


----------



## goddess25

You would both be appalled coming to my house..its messy and totally needs cleaned. I work FT Mon-Fri during the day and get home late with the kids..DH works evenings so by the time I get the kids fed, bathed etc and in to bed I do the kitchen and dishes and pretty much go to bed.

My weekends are precious with the kiddos so I do very little cleaning... I just dont have the house as a priority which i wish it was sometimes as its a shambles...just wish i could afford a cleaner.


----------



## Oasis717

It sounds like he does have ocd Hannah but to put it on you to keep things to a standard when you have so much already to deal with is unfair:( I'm sure he doesn't mean to and like you said if he walked a day in your shoes I bet he'd appreciate how hard it is, shame those pregnancy bumps they use in the films aren't available then you could strap it to him and go out for the day lol xxxxxx
Goddess I like your priorities! I take my hat off to you for working full time, I often said to my dh I don't know how I'd cope if I worked, I think I'd find it very hard, I'm lucky that dh works part week from home so he's on hand to help with things I can't manage anymore like taking the dog out, I can walk him fine but my ocd means I have to wash his paws and bum in the garden before he comes in and I just can't bend down to do that anymore! When dd 12 is here in the week she walks him and does chores everyday for her pocket money so that helps. I wish I could do what I used to as I was non stop morning til evening but I'm def slowing down loads now. I keep reminding myself it's not forever and I will be able to do all the things I could in a few months:) dh and ds 4 are v v close so luckily it's not me that he wants to play wrestling and guns with lol. Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I think if ya house is immaculate ya clearly have nothing better to do lol so I woukdnt be appalled 

Oasis he just doesn't get it his mam kept their house spotless when he was young but she only had the 2 kids and he can't remember really his sister is the total opposite to him and she has told him to lay off with the everything needs to be perfect x


----------



## geordiemammy

Your kinda OCD I could live with his is doing my head in he used to be home based but they changed it 18 months ago now he does an 80 mile round trip each day x


----------



## Oasis717

It was much much worse years ago hun but yeah it's totally liveable with now. Hoping he does do something about it though, for him too cause its stressful when it's bad, and it would be so much easier on you too xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I don't want to be working full time. Hate it but I am the main earner of the house so no choice.

I agree geordie with oasis I don't have ocd so I have no insight but its unfair of dh to expect you to keep to that standard with all those kiddies at home. 

I drive 145km every day to and from work. Its not eash but no choice if thats where work is. I can't drive hour each way work ft, pick up kids on way home and clean the house. I could if I did a few hours every night but I am too lazy by that time. Dh helps a lot athome. I think yours needs to help too. Its a partnershkp and it sounds like you work very hard.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well he'll be doing it this weekend I can't get out of bed just had doc out got a really bad case of tonsillitis my legs just give way if I try to get up :( luckily ds4 is a nursery and the others are just pottering round the house xx


----------



## goddess25

Oh no geordie sounds awful..you totally need to take care of yourself. Being unwell like that in pregnancy is so rubbish especially when you have a lot more little ones at home.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no Hannah whatever next! So sorry hunni, definitely take it easy and take care of yourself, I must admit I took the dog for a walk this aft as its so nice today but I really struggled to pick his poo up.plus he pulls on the lead, he's only a king Charles spaniel but can still pull hard enough, think i'll leave the dig walking for dh and dd in the future! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a good plan Oasis.


----------



## geordiemammy

Definitely a good plan xx

Eee I feel like I'm dying tonsillitis is the only thing that has me totally wiped out I ain't moved out of bed except to throw up or for the toilet temp is sky high and paracetamol ain't taking it down properly I'm hoping the antibiotics kick in by tomorrow a bit cause I can't take this on the up side oh has cane in and done all the housework and sorted the kids out xz


----------



## goddess25

tonsilitis is awful when your older...i had it a tonne as a kid and had my tonsils out but dont remember it.

Hope you feel better soon. Glad DH is home to take the pressure off. Just relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## geordiemammy

I really should of had mine out when I was younger it kills me and I'm ill for ages I'm just going to stay in bed all weekend I think see if I can make a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Oasis717

I remember going to the doctors as a teenager and the doctor actually saying how sorry she felt for me, my throat was agony, I had so many bouts of tonsillitis and so many antibiotics I've suffered on and off with thrush ever since:( I hate tonsillitis it's one of the few pains I just can't tolerate, feels like you're swallowing glass, poor you Hannah. Xxxxxx I am under orders from dh to not take the dog out again, I'm having trouble coming to terms with the new me lol. And there's weeks to go yet! Sick.again today, horrible sour taste in my mouth but Brooklyn's kicks are getting harder so I don't care, all worth it. We've got to go to the hospital for the rest of the 20 week scan on Monday, looking forward to that:) xxx


----------



## goddess25

yay to brooklyn's kicks.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I don't say that when its my bladder he's kicking, it's his favourite! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

My kicks are pretty low down too still..I would say also in the bladder area.

I felt a tonne of kicks yesterday and none so far today...so still not consistent.


----------



## geordiemammy

I haven't eaten since Thursday cause of this baby's hb seems fine it won't do it any harm will it xx


----------



## Oasis717

Try and have warm soup hun and maybe ice cream? Anything is better than nothing and drink loads, even though it hurts I know it's awful but try to keep eating little bits of liquid food.xxxxx
I have kicks way low down and up under my ribs, left and right, he's all over the show lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not bothered about it hurting but I tried to eat something yesterday and as I was eating it I knew it was on its way back up and sure enough it came straight back just managed a banana and drinking plenty lost 4lb too!! 
My little dude ain't much of a mover I hardly ever feel him can't wait til I can feel him jumping all over xx


----------



## goddess25

Its not going to harm anyone but you. Hope you feel better soon.

I lost weight with both pregbancies and so far have lost 12 lb. Have not weighed myself in a few weeks to see if I have put on when I get up I will.

Goinh to a farmers market this morning with the kids until dh gets up.


----------



## geordiemammy

I lost 2 stone with ds2 and 4st with ds 4 hoping for the same this time xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm up 9 lb now but my face has got thinner! I'm all out in front:) yes try and eat hun you need your strength to get better you're going through so much I do feel sorry for you xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I managed to keep the banana down so will try something else soon x


----------



## Oasis717

Awww bless you:( xxxxx we were out for two hours earlier shopping I'm exhausted but we got a Tommee Tippee steriliser set in Toys R Us half price from 140, I think you bought something similar Hannah a while backxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I got it for 58 with bottles bottle warmer insulated bottle bags one bottle steriliser as well as the electric one and milk pots dummy tongs bottle brush and extra teats it was a bargain lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's it that's what we have:) am glad to have got that cause its so dear full price, how are you feelin today luv? Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know it was steal at that price that's why I got it I was going to wait but I couldn't pass that saving off as need everything and I really did forget how expensive babies are lol I'm feeling a little better but still not great but made it down stairs today and had a little bit breakfast still throwing up though I hate being ill xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes same here, we're starting from scratch again so need to get everything, so much to get! Got lots of clothes now too, best place to buy is eBay, so much nicer stuff on there compared with what you can get in the shops, got some really lovely new bits for him on there. Glad you're a teeny bit better, I know how awful it is to be ill, seems like I've been ill so long I've forgotten what feeling normal is like! Gotta be at the hospital at 10 in the morning, I hate early starts! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope all goes well at the scan I have mine a week on Tuesday x


----------



## goddess25

Lots of scans this week, exciting.

Hope you feel better soon Hannah.

I am pretty lucky as I don't need to get too much, I need a new bassinet and a new intercom system...If I need to sterilise anything I just boil it in a big pot, otherwise I put stuff in the dishwasher in separate compartments etc and so far it has not caused a problem.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have bought extra bottles but I'm planning in breast feeding for as long as I possibly can just hoping he slips into a routine that works with the other kids and school runs and stuff xx


----------



## Oasis717

Luckily my 12 year old dd walks to school and dh can take Casey and pick him up as he does work from home part time, makes things much easier as with Casey he was working full time and dd was a lot younger. I'm hoping to breast feed too, I couldn't manage it with Casey but I did dd. At least I'm not nervous for tomorrow this time as the sonographer got most of what she wanted last time and it's just getting last few measurements. Hopefully we can get pics this time as last time we had none:( hoping he's not facing down again!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have breast fed all of mine but with ds2 he gave me thrush on my nipples at 3 weeks so had to stop as the pain was unreal ds 3&4 I only fed myself for 2-3 weeks due to them needing top ups from bottle as they were big babies and they always wanted feeding during a school run which at the time took after an hour to do cause lived miles away from the school I'm hoping as its a bit easier now as the rest are older and school is 2 minutes away that ill manage it for a lot longer but I suppose it depends on the demands on my little man I also want to do it not only for his health but for my own as it aids in weight loss as well as reducing the risks of breast cancer!! 

Hope your little dude is in a better position today xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope the scan goes well Oasis and you get some good pics.

I hope to BF too. I have PCOS and documented low milk supply, I was referred to a bf clinic last time and after a million tests and appointments, I can make about 2-2.5 oz every 3-4 hours and thats about it. So once the baby's needs increase I can't keep up with the demands and need to give formula to top up.

Not sure what to do this time around. Euan I only exclusively BF for about 3 weeks before supplementing with formula, and it was ok. With Livi I bf her for about 14w before she needed more from me but she refused to take formula which was a big problem and we eventually needed following by a pediatrician because she was consistently losing weight. 

I don't want to introduce formula this time until I have too but at the same time I am worried about the same issues that happened with Livi.


----------



## geordiemammy

I can understand your worry I had to stop with ds1 at about 14 weeks as my boobs never felt full only on a morning and night so I started giving bottles during the day but feeding him myself on a morning and a night he wasn't a big eater either when he was little sure made up for it since though I know a friend of mine has had to express constantly as her son wouldn't go on to formula and she had to go back to work and even getting him to take a bottle was a nightmare he just wanted the boob I'm hoping ill get at least 6 months bf with this one before I feel like I'm not giving him enough but I know with ds3&4 as they were 9lb 1 and 9lb 8 they needed topped up as I just didn't make enough in the early days to fill them up but then cause they were having bottles my body didn't make a supply and demand like its supposed to as they weren't sucking to say make more and im guessing this baby will be a big one too!!! maybe try one bottle a week of formula to just introduce it so you know if he/she will be ok with it x


----------



## goddess25

I think I might do that, give one occasionally. 

I am hoping it lasts longer this time, as each time my supply gets better. They reckon that I am growing more breast tissue each time that will support BF.


----------



## geordiemammy

Fingers crossed it will last longer xx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg what an awful day, would you believe we left the house this morning at 9.30 and have only just got back that's 8 hours:( we got a taxi to the hospital for our 10 am app and we're seen at 10.20. Brooklyn was in the right position for all of 5 mins, just long enough for her to get his face, check he was a boy (we have a scan pic) and he flipped right over again on his stomach so she couldn't get his heart, we went out for what she said was 20 mins and actually got called back 1 hour and 20 mins later, again, he was on his stomach, went out again, back in again 15 mins later, again, on his stomach. This time she said come back couple hours, it's two bus rides to home so we got one into town, dh had come home to leave a key for dd 12 as we thought we'd be home by one, I then went back on the bus to hospital with Casey, only to find, once again, Brooklyn on his stomach. We now have to go back in 2 weeks. His face was perfect she said, she saw some of his heart and wasn't concerned but needs more detail. He now weighs 1lb 2 ounces. To top it all off dh was on the bus to meet us from the hospital and we got on the wrong bus taking us 20 mins into nowhere just to return to the hospital. Then it's two more buses home. Get home to find dd taken all the hot water so can't even have a shower yet, to say it's been a bad day is an understatement! Only good thing is she gave us ten scan pics free, will upload in a bit. Hope everyone had a better day than me lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Naughty baby bet your knackered I went to visit a friend and fell asleep in her sofa great company me these days :/ x


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like an awful day.

My last US was similar..baby was bent in on her/his tummy and they could not visualise the heart. They took a million pics from every angle and got one of their Docs to review it who specialises in cardiac issues in neo nates..he said it was fine and i didnt have to go back.

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Oasis717

I know lol, I'm absolutely knackered, just had a lovely shower at least, the amount of gel in my belly button lol. A couple of pics come out the wrong on here so apologies! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1344.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1346.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1349.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww look at his little feet x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know:) dh loves that one, it's nice to have some proper pics at last, you ok today hunni? How you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have had a 3hr nap as ds4 is at nursery today having weird dreams though I'm still on antibiotics too and didn't sleep at all last night but felt the first proper kicks last night normally I just feel shifting I'm 20wks on Thursday and its weird not to be feeling him properly and all the time cause the others were jumping all over by this point x


----------



## goddess25

Fab pics you have there.

Sounds like your on the mend Geordie a bit anyway.

I am worried that both kids have measles..

Livi had a very off day on Saturday with high fevers, not eating had a bit of diarrhoea and now she is covered in spots. Euan had the off day yesterday with a fever of almost 40...no spots yet.

I know you both have a few kids...does this sound like measles or german measles?


----------



## geordiemammy

Never seen a case of measles mine have all had the mmr injection there is some nasty bugs about that can cause very high temperatures and viral rashes one of mine comes out in a rash every time he gets anything and its just like little red bumps all over his body mainly though on his torso what do the spots look like xx


----------



## geordiemammy

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Measles/Pages/Symptoms.aspx

This is a page with a video of a mother who's child has measles it also shows you the rash and give the symptoms xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess, I know that my doc said the eyes are the first to be affected, very red and streaming, and the rash starts behind the ears, I've had German measles 3 times and it sounds similar, hope that's all it is hun. Let us know how they go. My son hasn't had mmr so I worry all the time Xxxxxx

Good for you Hannah, you need that rest to get well, so glad you could sleep:) xxx


----------



## goddess25

Have googled and its definitely not the measles but I do think its german measles.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes it sounds very much like it to me goddess, I was fine, unlucky to catch 3 times as a kid, the last time I was a teenager and it was so bad I couldn't move my legs they were just strips of red, so painful, my doc said the older you got the worse it was! Hope they feel better really soon goddess bless them, I hate it when the kids are ill xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Olivia is fine now that her rash is out. Euan is still pretty hot but better today than yesterday. Just a bit worried if I get it being prego. I left work early yesterday and took today off.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I didn't think of that:( how are you feeling? Do you have the blood test where you are to check immunity to rubella too? I got the results at my midwives saying I'm immune so hopefully you had the same test when they did your bloods and you have nothing to worry about. Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Why haven't you had his mmr? Jake was really late getting his he only had it last year at 2 1/2 cause he was always bad so never wanted to inject him with more stuff but because measles is becoming more common after that study that has now been disproven to link mmr and autism!! I struggled with weather to get my lot vaccinated or not but after researching it the injection is better than getting the diseases which can kill make them infertile and so on! So do you just say you didn't want the mmr at all his injections cause they give little doses in first injections I'm sure?? Xx


----------



## goddess25

Wasn't tested this pregnancy but have been tested before and my titre levels were high so it showed i was immune. Still scaring my self with what happens if you catch german measle stories on google. Its not very pretty.


----------



## Oasis717

My dd had a very bad reaction to the baby jabs and was ill for two years and still suffers with repercussions now so I lost faith in the jabs tbh I still believe there's a link between both the baby jabs and mmr and certain conditions in susceptible children, unfortunately you never know til its too late who will have these reactions or not. So neither dd or Casey have had mmr, if I'd known the jabs would make her so ill I would never have gone ahead, it's a hard choice but when you see what your child went through its virtually impossible to inject with something else that could do more harm xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess try not to panic hunni you would surely still be immune, step away from google it's the worst I know in these situations, I know it's hard, you could get a test now through your doc maybe to put your mind at rest you're still immune? Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Will call my midwive tomorrow but your right google is awful. 

Its each individual mothers choice. I am totally pro immunisation as I work in health care so I have seen the repercussions of whay can happen. Don't want to stsrt a debate. I don't agree but I totally respect your choice. Livi had terrible projectile vomiting after her first mmr and like you it was a hard choice when it came to #2. I opted to give it and she was fine...I think it was unrelated but who knows.


----------



## geordiemammy

I can understand why you don't want to so have they had no jabs at all? My ds3 was extremely ill off the new one they brought out a few years ago don't know how to spell it but ill spell it how its sounds lol neemacockle my son and nephew got them at the same time nephew contracted meningitis and my son was hospitalised I wouldn't let them get the rest of them as I can't see how important they are cause the oldest 2 didn't have it cause it wasn't around and they weren't offered it then so again with ds4 I waited and waited and he got it a month before his mmr so I know what you mean and goddess your right every woman has a choice x


----------



## Oasis717

There's a lot of people that don't agree and a lot that do, it's so hard no one can tell you what to do even though you'd love someone to, you're stuck between a rock and a hard place but dd is 12 and so far has never had any illnesses so when she's a bit older if she wants the mmr it's entirely her choice. She had all the rest of the jabs. I've seen some really heated debates on b n b with women on both sides but I stay out of it! It's a personal choice but when people feel so strongly about it either way it's not a good thing to debate I don't think! Anyway, subject change:) how's everyone? How's the kids goddess? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I've still got morning sickness thought it had gone but nope :( is anyone else not eating properly?? I think its mainly because I only fancy certain things and if they aren't there everything else makes me feel sick also the heartburn issue I used to eat a lot of curry and Chinese home made for less fat content but the thought makes me want to be sick and if I try and eat some I'm up all night with heartburn saying that at the minute drinking water gives me heartburn so I don't stand a hope in hells chance of something with flavour not giving me it x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know hun I was expecting awful heartburn and at 20 weeks I got it, I hate it, have it everyday and have to watch what I eat as I find anything with acidic foods like tomato sauce or baked beans is a killer, drinking water which is supposed to dilute the acid is crap I drink like 4 or 5 glasses and it dies nothing, antacids don't really work and as soon as I eat or drink anything after taking them it's back so I just take them before bed now. I have found sitting upright at the table to eat helps, it was worse when I was leaning back on the sofa, I still get nausea even now most days, especially after eating but it's a milder version from before at least. I do fancy all foods now at least, really hoping yours goes off it sucks:( xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Look what i got today:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1351.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww how cute I'm thinking of a name change for baby as to many Harvey's popping up I love fletcher but oh hates it x


----------



## goddess25

I agree its a totally touchy subject. I stay away from it on B&B too as it can get quite nasty, I also stay away from the Breast feeding vs formula feeding debates. I don't care what each mother does, its totally an individual decision but that can get quite a nasty debate too. Its quite sad really..you have to respect every mothers individual choice as they totally believe whats right for their children.

Both kids are ok. Came back to work today. Still stressing but baby is moving a lot now and I have been feeling him (Still don't know the sex but have started saying him ???) move alot this morning.

Love the hat Oasis...so cute!

Names are great Hannah.


----------



## Oasis717

I love that name Hannah:) xxxx
Goddess so pleased the kids are ok, and baby is moving lots, I wonder we will have another boy for this thread lol. And thank you, I love the hat, we got some brand new in box Adidas Cars newborn trainers off eBay for £3.00, dh is getting loads bargains!
I started a thread on here which I didn't realise would have so many replies to so it must be a common problem but yest I was in Toys R Us and a mum from my dd 12 junior school came to talk to me, she asked me when I was due, looked absolutely shocked when I told her Oct 5th and said OMG you're huge!!!! I was so upset, but reading all the lovely ladies replies has made me feel so much better. I don't think I'm huge at all, I've put on 8/9 lbs but my face is thinner and I think I'm about right for nearly 23 weeks. Here's my bump I took today xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1364-1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Girly922

You're not huge oasis, you've got a lovely bump there! I feel huge! Lol. I can no longer wear my work uniform and have had to go up 2 sizes, I feel like I'm wearing a tent. These uniforms are awful, but the maternity ones are so much worse! Lol. 

Goddess - we're referring to pumpkin as a him, we are still staying team yellow but can't call him/her 'it'. Glad the kids are feeling better :)

Geordie - I love the name fletcher!! Harvey does seem quite popular at the moment, it was on our short list too.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girly and in know what you mean I've never been able to call lo it and I actually get a bit offended when people refer to him as it, it's a baby, not an it!! Xxxx


----------



## Girly922

That's exactly it. That's my baby in there, not just an it. The thing I find funny at the moment is everyone asking us if we know what we're having. Me and my OH just reply with 'erm, yeah...a baby' lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (21.1 KB)
image.jpg (21.1 KB)	
Totally had to share this pic of a newborn 19lb 2 I hope mine ain't that big lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (22.4 KB)
image.jpg (22.4 KB)	
This was my bump a few days ago
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't know why it's flipped it but I have massive boobs 40h so ya can see in comparison to them the baby bump is massive


----------



## geordiemammy

I also like callen as a name but oh says he wants to stick to Harvey :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol loving the reply girly! Xx
I bet you're oh is pleased Hannah:), 40H is impressive:) hope they don't hurt you're back though, I was a 42h with dd 12 and they killed my back! That baby is huge, I can't believe 19lb 2, omg! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine are always that big think most of my back problems are due to them and having kids lol x


----------



## Oasis717

I always wanted mine bigger I love big boobs:) I loved it when I was breast feeding cause they were massive! They're not that big this pregnancy I think I'm a 38dd xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The only down side to massive boobies is when they are natural they don't look fantastic without a bra lmao I would love mine done so they looked great when naked but can't have everything xx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg totally the same here too, especially after breastfeeding and 3 pregnancies and I've been really big too as I said size 18 and 42h after dd 12 birth then when she was two I went right down to a 6/8 and weighed just 8st 4 at 5ft 7, my waist was 23" and I was a 32c. Those were the days!! So my boobs have been all sizes and they don't look so amazing out if the bra to me but dh loves them so that's all i care about, my nipples still face front, when they face down i'll cry lolxxxx


----------



## goddess25

My boobs are roughly 36i more likely 38i now.

I can't imagine a 19lb baby...would be a nightmare to birth that.

Oasis you look lovely.not huge at all. I will do a bump pic later.

Got my rubella status too I am immune so no problems.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess:) look forward to seeing your bump and that's fantastic news, so glad you don't have to worry about your lo anymore xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Bet that's a weight off your mind I'm dreading my milk coming in in case they go even bigger I don't mind the firmness that the milk creates cause it makes them look great haha xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I no lol mine looked like a couple of torpedoes!!! If only they looked like that all the time:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha 

Eee honestly my oh ain't got a clue he is moaning on again cause the house isn't immaculate its not even a mess just some piles of clothes to take up stair and the Hoover putting over he doesn't get the fact that cause I'm still bleeding I'm worried sick incase anything goes wrong with baby just said to him to see someone or I'm off no wonder he has 2 failed marriages behind him if he went on like this I could honestly punch him in the face at the min sorry to rant lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh don't be daft darlin, rant away, that's what I'm here for, it's gotta be so tough for you, sometimes people just can't see what's right under his nose and maybe he doesn't think its a problem? But stand your ground hun of course you've got to take it easy you're doing the right thing for you and baby and just keep telling him that, and tell him if he wants to put the clothes away and Hoover that's great but if not its staying that way! You and your lo are much more important than housework but to him I know it must be hard as he needs things to be a certain way, it's a battle if wills hun just stick to what you know is right Xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm just going to do it all today and if anything happens its his fault obviously if I feel funny ill take a break the kids are really playing up lately too which I could do without ds3 7 is being so naughty and disobedient and ds4 is just so demanding and whinny he is at nursery this morning which I'm so pleased about as from the minute he got up he was moaning about nowt I'm pretty sure your meant to try and enjoy pregnancy well its just ruining me cause of the things that are going on i just can't wait for it to be over and have him here as I can't cope with my hormones and all the other crap I'm getting from all angles I have never felt like this before I didn't think it would be this hard I thought with it being his first and what he wanted he would be lovely throughout the pregnancy but he is just being a [email protected]#t about everything won't see him til 10 tonight ill just go to bed before he gets in :( xx


----------



## Oasis717

Just keep sitting down between doing anything hun, god it's so hard, I find it hard when Casey plays up sometimes and moans, I've got so much less patience with these bloody hormones! But I've only got the one really as dd 12 is no problem so I just don't know how you do it I really don't. I wonder what you can do to get through to your oh that he just can't keep going like this, it's no good for any of you least of all you and baby, I really feel for you hunni xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm honestly past caring he just doesn't listen or understand anything ATM even his mother said when I met her the other week he will come down to earth with a bump once baby comes cause he is still a child himself I'm going to keep the house sorted and any mess he makes I'm not cleaning up he can do it himself and if he says anything ill just say well its your mess you tidy it I'm not a slave!!!! My oldest is no bother really unless the younger ones are bothering him then he has a go and ds2 isn't too bad and quite helpful but the 2 little ones have the ill do what I want when I want to attitude at the minute I'm pretty sure ds3 has some form of ADHD but I'm not willing to drug him up on meds and ds4 thinks he rules the roost they are really alike and I think its cause I spoilt them both cause I thought they were my last one I won't be doing the same with this one I have learnt my lesson lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god I know, I made the same mistake with Casey, my first son, he did get spoilt by us both as he's dh first child but we're a lot stricter with him now and he's no where near as naughty since starting pre school, but he is constantly on the go and bags of energy i could do with some of it, dh has good ethics though and is already instilling in him incentives to do things and be rewarded for helping etc, I tell you what I ain't be doing, having this baby in the bed, both dd 12 and Casey slept on me the first few weeks as both point blank refused the Moses basket but it led to years of problems getting them out of the bed, no way an I doing that again however much harder it is, it's so hard when they're crying and all you want is sleep, a needle dropping wakes me up, I've always been the same so I never worried about having them in the bed as the slightest murmur from them had me wide awake, dh did nights back then but he sleeps like the dead and has conversations with me he can't remember the next day so no way will Brooklyn be sleeping next to him. Did your ohs mum do everything for him as a child? My ex was babied and waited on into his twenties and he's completely immature and still as child, it doesn't do them any favours, dh had to be v grown up from a young age as did I as his parents split up and his mum worked long hours to provide, he had to do a lot for himself and he's so much younger than my ex but completely different in everyway. Thank god, my ex is a complete nob. Xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My ex was a knob too I think parents splitting makes you grow up really fast my oh s parents are still together so don't think he ever needed to grow up properly his mother never worked as they were growing up and his nana babied him still does x


----------



## geordiemammy

Have ya seen this morning its on about sisters breast feeding each others babies x


----------



## Oasis717

No I've missed it this today, why would they do that? I don't think I'd like that at all! Mind you I can't stand my sister, she's the complete opposite of me, horrible person so I probably would think that lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I think its a bit weird like and personally wouldn't do it x


----------



## Oasis717

Nope nor me hun, there's close then there's just plain weird! Xx


----------



## goddess25

It is a bit odd, the only way I would accept that is if i didn't have enough milk and my sister was willing to help, not that I have a sister.

Hannah please be careful, I know you like to have the house clean and tidy too but please take care of yourself and the LO, take lots of rest in between activity. Your DH sounds like he needs to seek some help for his OCD, Its very unreasonable to expect you to do all this when 1. You are pregnant (yes its not an illness but we need to take care of ourselves no one else will) 2. You are bleeding 3. Last week you were unwell and still recovering. 

I would love to have the money to have a boob job after this birth. My breasts have always been large and yes they are totally saggy now, with no tone or firmness at all. I never get full boobs while breast feeding as they don't fill..so not sure what thats like. I would like a reduction and lift. Maybe one day..however with trying to pay the mortgage, save for kids education, and do retirement crap i dont have any room for that.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think once I lose my weight although I've never been small busted I might want something done with them!!

Problem solved with the oh I have hired a secret cleaner to come in once a week on a Friday to do the stuff that I can't haha she starts next week!! Honestly I probably can't afford it but the stress of arguing about it all the time is doing my head in even more so ill just cut back on other things until baby is born and I'm up to the job again goddess I'm not even bothered about it been immaculate I have been a mother for 11 years I know it can never be like that with kids oh just needs a [email protected]#king reality check!!!!! 

I have done nothing today but cry and I have spoke to him and he informed me that he has asked the lads and lasses at work what they were like during their pregnancies the moron not everyone has had 4 mc one of which nearly killed them and all the other stress I've had with this pregnancy so how would they even have an idea how I feel from what I can gather they have all just had their first and pretty straight forward pregnancies oh and don't know me at all as never met me!!! I am extra hormonal with this baby but its because of the mcs the bleed the injections the fact that I don't know if the pre cancerous cells in my cervix are still pre cancerous or worse the fact that I'm still bleeding none of them will know how that feels I think I maybe slightly sexually frustrated too which doesn't help im going to ask my doc next week again about the sex thing cause I need to know if bloody anything at all is ok for me I'm proper on one today sorry lol xx


----------



## goddess25

That would have me seething...sorry your going through this..I would also want to punch him for that. Your history is very much different from the average pregnancy that all the lads at work can tell him about, not to mention your still bleeding ffs.

Grrr.


----------



## geordiemammy

If he had told me to my face I probably would of punched him honestly he says he is having trouble dealing with my moods I said well if ya weren't going on like a prize prick I wouldnt have as many bloody mood swings x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bloody hell he never did that, I would be fuming too, what on earth has it got to do with anyone at work anyway! Oh hun it just gets worse!! I wish I lived nearer to you so I could come and cheer you up and talk to you properly. I'm so glad you've hired a cleaner, good on you xxx
Goddess I darent bend over bra less without holding my boobs lol, I'm not happy with them at all but I'd never be able to afford a boob job. I wish xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I might ask my mam if she would get me finance for a boob job for my 30 next year lmao or at least a lift I'm seriously going to ask docs for a gastric band I try dieting and it just doesn't work I'm sick of being a fatty lol!! 

I know he had a cheek asking them the freak I went off it like and said why not ask ya brother in law or my mates blokes people who know me and what's happened and their lasses were terrible when pregnant honestly men just do my head in I swear if a lass comes to me when they are older saying eee he goes on so much about the cleaning ill give the son it is a clip saying that I hope I have brought them up better than that x


----------



## goddess25

Glad you have hired a cleaner too, sounds like a great idea.

What did he have to say for himself? Hope you made him feel suitably guilty.


----------



## geordiemammy

I ain't seen him yet probably won't til the morning x


----------



## goddess25

Make him suffer.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha he will suffer anyway lol x


----------



## goddess25

good glad to hear it. Wish I was there too so we could both come round.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha the company would of been good x


----------



## goddess25

so have my almost 23w bump..

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130606_193149_zpsd80e8121.jpg

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130606_193103_zps351f9379.jpg

front and side view...don't think I am much bigger than last pics except last time had to do a massive close up I suppose. 

Trying to remember to take some pics, have about 2 with each pregnancy.


----------



## Oasis717

It's nice to have memories of how you looked, I have a few when I was pregnant with Casey and I take one a month now:) lovely bump goddess, little bit bigger than last time:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

You look great!! 

My morning sickness has returned in full flow or should I say all day sickness :( feeling a bit happier today as oh and had a good talk last night and I think I finally got through to him well we will see xx


----------



## goddess25

Glad that you had a discussion with DH last night Hannah..and your feeling better from that perspective. Sorry you have been sick all day..thats no fun! I still get nauseated most days but it tends to be at the end of the day when I am super tired.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have threw up every time I have tried to eat something today then I thought I'd have a trip to asda spent a fortune then when I got back I felt wet and I'm bleeding again honestly I can't wait til baby is here xx


----------



## goddess25

Poor you, you really are having a horrible time. 
Please try to rest and take care of yourself.

I am so lucky really, I am uber tired, and mainly I just have pain in my pubic bone as soon as I stand up and walk which I assume will get worse.


----------



## geordiemammy

It will get much worse its defo spd that I suffer from it it hasn't (touchwood) been as bad this pregnancy so far but I hear the clicking and feel the start of the pain :( it's horrible x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear, I feel so sorry for you both:( I have days now that are better but I still get nausea between, I have been out for 2 hours and I couldn't manage that much walking last month so I'm making the most of it, poor Casey slipped on the way back from pre school and hit his head on the floor so he's sporting a massive graze there now:( just doing Korma and chips for tea and then a cake for afters, treat night tonight. Hannah I hope that bleeding eases up again soon luv, October can't come kick enough xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

We ordered in tonight I'm knackered and all I want is my bed so will be an early one xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I do the Korma with a jar not from scratch lol and Adam (dh) has just gone to get the chips from the chip shop so it's kinda like a take out, I just won't eat chicken from take aways, my bloody ocd that is lol xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Yum dinner sounds yum, I am sat at my desk having my lunch. I am 8 hours behind you both.


----------



## geordiemammy

Do any of you know if you can take allergy medication during pregnancy my hay fever is going mental can hardly breath x


----------



## Oasis717

Of the topbof my head Hannah I'm sure I read you cant, i'll have a look xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know it's a total no go before 20 weeks but I'm sure someone said after that its ok I need to do something as I'm totally over using my inhalers x


----------



## Oasis717

Google it hun, it looks like the first three months are not recommended but after that drugs like Benadryl I think it's spelt are ok, dd 12 has terrible hayfever xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill go and ask at the chemist today xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's a good idea, least that way you know 100% it's ok:) hope you get something hun. Been feeling very achey in my pelvis, not like cramps but like achey pain, it makes me nervous, dh says it's prob round ligament pain, hope so, everything is growing fast now, baby doubles weight over the next 4 weeks xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

He is probably right plus although your bump ain't huge your body isn't used to it so will ache hope your not getting the dreaded spd its horrid x


----------



## geordiemammy

I've just cleaned the hamsters out as one had died :( Charlie is gutted cause it was his that died don't think the rest will last much longer like x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, no not yet anyways, I had that with both my last children, it's a killer, couldn't open my legs! So sorry about the hamster, is only prob with them, the life span:( I had gerbils when I was little, was devastated when they died xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

We keep having to replace them but won't be this time like x


----------



## Oasis717

It's hard, they're so cute and such good pets but cause of their life span I won't get them for Casey, the dogs enough lol. Just been out 2 hours on my feet but today my feet are absolutely killing and all I wanted to do was come home! Funny cause yest I was fine, I seem to change daily! Just had a natter with 2 neighbours neither of whom noticed I was pregnant, they couldn't believe I was nearly 6 months so much for that woman reckoning I was absolutely huge! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha your not huge at all and I know we had a kitten but when I got pregnant my chest got really bad I lasted til I was 13 weeks or so but we had to give her away cause i couldn't take anything for the allergy and she was long haired I'm ok with short hairs I want a dog but other half is having none of it lol I want a staffy as that's what I used to have and he was fantastic my ex took him though :( I love big dogs but with 5 kids I'm unsure of getting a big one maybe something little that they can walk x


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah hun we have a king Charles Spaniel called Teddy, he's Casey's best friend, he's got the best nature ever and dd 12 loves walking him. How funny I'm ok with short haired cats but god, go anywhere near a long haired and my nose is streaming, I'm sneezing constantly, mounts itches, terrible! How funny is that xxxx do you know what I've kept forgetting to ask you, what do you think of Geordie Shore, I'm addicted to it but I wonder how you felt about it? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not a fan of it it paints Geordies in a really bad light and most people up here agree but I guess it's for entertainment value but the lasses make us all look like dirty slappers when we aren't lol and the lads on it are pathetic some of the stuff makes us look like horrible people when we aren't we have a bad enough name without them make it worse :/ if you ever came to Newcastle you would see that most are nothing like the people on Geordie shore x


----------



## Oasis717

I had a feeling you were gunna say that! Totally agree, you need to take it exactly as you said for entertainment value but it must piss off the people that actually live there as it does make the girls look like slags and the boys look like fake tan addicted eyebrow waxed gay twats, I think as long as you watch it and realise what it really is and watch it with that in mind it's fine but whoever would think that everyone was really like that have got to be thick! I think it's so bad it's good if you know what I mean, I can't believe how they act half the time, I never watched the first couple of series only the recent ones, I often wonder how on earth they can be on there behaving like that when their family and the whole country are watching, it's bad! I think half the reason I watch it is the accent I absolutely love it I could listen to it all day long:)Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

My pelvic pain is getting worse. I also had an irritable uterus with livi that started again yesterday...blimey its early. I had a few hours of thinking about pre term labour. Have any of you had that? Its stronger than braxton hicks, so basically hours of uterine contractions that is a bit sore with back pain. Its not very pleasant and can't belueve its started this early.


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis everyone loves the accent I think it sounds really common lol 

Goddess see your doc to be on the safe side I think I get Braxton hicks already and I panic cause belly goes hard and it hurts I think I only panic because I didn't know I was in labour with ds4 so I keep thinking what if that happens again and it's too early xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? 

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hey dreamer how are you hunni? I'm exhausted, ds 4 has picked up a nasty virus yet again from pre school and was v ill yest, was up every 20 mins through the night with him, just managed to get him to eat and drink which took ages, he ate nothing yest and just sips of drink, hate it when they're ill:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis hope he gets better soon toast and water are the best things when they are bad!! 

I haven't stopped this morning don't know why but I decided to sort through everything in the house got 2 bedrooms done so far and threw loads out had a late night last night too so totally didn't want to get up this morning x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, he's looking better than yest, I was thinking we'd have to go to docs this morning but managed to bribe him into eating and drinking, he's terrible, everytime he's ill it's the same, point blank point refuses Calpol and refuses to eat or drink anything, I can see how painful it is for him to swallow but I've managed to get him to eat and drink at least, hope I dont get it:( he was sick 3 times yest morning first. We were up til 3 then I was up every 20 mins as dh goes into the office on Mondays. Glad you got so much done, was you ok doing it? I've got loads to do today, got nothing done yest with Case ill xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

A doctor once told me to give the kids lucozade sport when they are ill as it has all the right vitamins in like that dyorolite or whatever it's called lol but kids hate to drink that but will happily drink the lucozade x 

My back is hurting and baby is jumping all over but I think I'm ok I'm just having a break and some breakfast xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks Oasis. I'm good - just a little sad I'm back to reality and lots of washing today! We got back from a lovely week in Cyprus yesterday. Sorry to hear your ds is poorly I hope he feels better soon and you can rest. Geordie - I am nesting too lol. Ready to start a clear out and also decorating when I'm at my most ambitious! First thing though need to get the lot boarded out so I can store lots up there to make room for baby, I'm on the hunt for an electrician as it's pitch black up there at the mo! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Dreamer I'm so jealous I would kill for a holiday!! I normally put loads in the loft but at the minute I'm just throwing it all out xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Ha ha - I plan to throw lots out too, plus send some stuff that might be of use still I a charity shop - I'm quite looking forward to it lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have just sorted a pile of ds4 stuff out to send into nursery as spares got a big box full I didn't realise they all had so many clothes x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I forget you were on holiday dreamer, hope you had a fantastic time:) Thanks Hannah, will try that, he's asleep now again. I must get on I got nothing done yest! Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Poor little guy. Glad he is a bit better but its always exhausting when the kids are unwell and your up all night, that was me last week.

If my kids are vomiting at all, I do plain toast with scraping of margarine and usually 'special juice' basically a sports drink with all the added electrolytes which is exactly the same as pedialyte when they lose a lot of fluids and a fraction of the cost. My kids think I am magic and they ask for it when they feel poorly. They only get it if vomiting and diarrhea and once the horrible spell has finished.

Dreamer a vacation sounds wonderful. I have the last 2 weeks of August off with DH and hoping to do something. Obviously won't be able to fly anywhere but if we don't go away which finances might not allow we will certainly do lots of nice day trips. There are lots of lovely beaches and out door pools etc around here. We can take our little portable BBQ with us and it will be quite nice.

Geordie sounds like you have been super busy.

My plan for this week is to try and make a cleaning rota mainly for myself but also for my hubby to do little bits too...have no idea where to start. I want to keep a clean house with doing a few bits every day that is not going to take me hours.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess, at least I managed to get him to have some Calpol by mixing it with strawberry yoghurt so that helped him a bit, he's a nightmare to help when he's ill! Will remember that about the sports drinks:) xxx
That's a good idea about a Rota, it gives you somewhere to start, I know what you mean about not knowing where to start, sometimes I go to bed leaving stuff for the morning as I'm too exhausted, then I get up and don't know where to start, I absolutely HATE cleaning the bathroom but I love to Hoover:) my dd 12 has chores 5 days a week for which she gets paid, so that helps and of course dh does the shopping, cooking and garden, rubbish etc so he's a great help, he's just been.offered another job, I don't think he's been for an interview yet without getting it lol, it's for security as he has a licence for that too so whilst the money will be handy it's early hours so I'm hoping they'll be understanding when Brooklyn is born and let him change his hours slightly so he can take Casey to school, I couldn't do a thing after Casey's forceps delivery let alone push a new born up all the hills to Casey's Infant school! Xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well jake ds4 is down with a bug now he has played out all day and my man took him for his tea and only been away an hour and rang asking oh to pick him up she says he is burning up and refusing to eat even chocolate which is unlike him :( 

Goddess I tried the rota and I looked at it each day and thought god I'm just to tired lol I have told oh that I'm doing no housework on a weekend so if I keep on top of it during the week he does it at weekends oasis I also make all of mine do chores they get £5 a week pocket money but they have to empty and fill the dishwasher keep their rooms in an ok state and bring all the washing down stairs they also have to clean the table after eating and Hoover sometimes as it hurts my back even ds4 helps out he swaps the washing from the washer to drier and stuff like that x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no not your little man too:( just took Casey's temp and it was 100.45, spoke to NHS direct earlier she said I've got get him to drink no matter what but it's just taken half hour get him to eat a tiny yoghurt with Calpol mixed in and some juice, it's stressing me out now! No sleep doesn't help plus I've had some mild tightenings in my pelvis this aft which I don't like! Not a good day:( glad your lot help you that's really good, Georgia walks the dog for half hour, Hoover's upstairs, tidys up and sweeps out the front, she also plays with Casey for an hour which is a big help so she earns her money but she likes to help:) dh has taken Casey in the garden hoping the cool air might get his temp down xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Try the lucozade sport or another drink with the same things in its something new so he might have it no bother and as for the calpol I sometimes have to pin jake down to get it in him!! You need to give I'm ibruphen too that with calpol works much better to bring the temp down xx


----------



## goddess25

hope you get that temp down then he can drink. 

all our sick kids its hard.

cant wait till i get mine to do chores.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well jake has been up 3 times already so guess its my turn to be up all night :( xx


----------



## mizcee18

hi all, its been a while since ive posted. life is extremely chaotic this time of year for my family. cant wait to catch up on how u have all been.

I received some troubling news today at a follow up ultrasound for the things that couldn't be seen on last months ultrasound. So I came down with the flu last Monday night, and this seriously has to be the worst bug ive caught since I can remember. it just hit me and my stomach was doing crazyyyyyy things. I kept throwing up, I thought I had food poisoning because I had just came home from a BBQ. I ended up in the er, they checked me in the birthing center first and said baby looked good and sent me over there to be treated. I recovered after about 4 days of clear liquid diet, now back to my normal self I was just expecting to finish up seeing everything they didn't get to see last time. Everything looked good Shes active and everything was fine, except they pushed my due date back a week to October 13th, My cervix looked short so they ended up doing a pelvic exam after the US and doc found my cervix has started to open. 

So now im on bedrest, scared to death, now being considered 22 wks 1 day. they say if I last til 24 weeks she will talk about hospitalizing me for the rest of my pregnancy or as long as my cervix will hold out, at 25 weeks the baby will start getting steroids for her lungs. but that's all if I can make it another 2 to 3 weeks because the baby isn't considered to have a chance until 25 wks. 

They think the flu may have contributed to the problem but you never know. im so overwhelmed at the whole thing. Im in disbelief this is even happening. I don't know how you just check out of life for possibly months at a time when your a mom and wife. how do you do that? and of course im praying I make it to the time where I go stay in the hospital, but then what? how is this whole thing going to pan out? I am terrified. I was just watching her yawn and kick her feet and stretch out her fingers and point and tilt her head back. I don't know what to say. and now im also scared of every little pain too how am I going to know when something is wrong. who knows! a whole lot of thinking and not a lot of doing is whats going to be happening I guess!


----------



## geordiemammy

Why have they not offered you a stitch that's normal precedure in this case how open was your cervix?? And where are you from as most places will consider a baby viable from 24 weeks in some places it's 23 x


----------



## Girly922

Sorry to hear you're going through the mizcee. I hope you're okay. You haven't got long until you reach v-day. 

I was wondering why you haven't had a cervical stitch, I know my friend had an incompetent cervix and she had a cervical stitch at about 18 weeks as far as I can remember. She had to finish work early but it allowed her to be home. 

Keep rested hun. Thinking of you! xx


----------



## goddess25

Not entirely sure why they wouldn't do a stitch either, perhaps because its already opening. Thinking of you, its awful.

I cant imagine what you are going through. Thinking of you and your little one.


----------



## geordiemammy

They can put a stitch in as long as your under 4cm dilated there is a thread on here in gestational complications take a look I was on it as thought I would need a stitch x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I thought the very same thing that they could put a stitch in? Maybe ite worth asking:) sending you loads luv xxxxx


----------



## mizcee18

both the high risk doc and the reg ob think the risks for getting the stitch far out weigh the benefits in my case, they said in some cases of women who have incompetent cervix it does wonders but it needs to be done early, or earlier than i am, and the main thing is if they go in and do a stitch to already tender cervix they can damage the cervix worse, or pop the water n then its game over, they said for someone in my situation they don't think it would help even if it was in, instead they have me on progesterone suppositories (sp)? they said its the only thing that has truly been found to have positive results. 

so i saw both docs again today. ive been a complete a total mess and i needed more answers. im feeling much better about things. i really feel like everything is going to be okay. the flu kicked my butt and they think that's why this happened, if that's the case i could very well just stay dilated where i am at and go about my pregnancy normally and be fine. they are going to monitor me closely for the next few weeks if nothing changes they have every reason to believe that is the case. she was hopefull since i have given birth to a full term baby before, and she said my cervix didn't feel like someone whos about to go into labor right away, as in the next week, but officially i am dilated to 1 25% effaced and my cervix length has shortened. i guess its just wait and see for now but i have faith everything is going to be just fine. 

thanks for listening all. i don't think ive ever been so scared. its weird to feel fine and normal and be told something could b going very wrong.


----------



## goddess25

That does sound much more positive and it makes sense when you explain it why a stitch would not be appropriate.

I really hope that everything is ok in the next few weeks. It sounds like they are taking good care of you.


----------



## Oasis717

I agree sounding much more positive today and sounds like you are being very well looked after xxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Mizcee - so sorry to hear you are having a difficult time, but really pleased it sounds more positive today. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Oasis717

How is everyone else today, my lo has been super active today:) my back is playing up today, washing up was hard! I can't reach the sink properly lol. Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

LO is getting more and more active too, and so far out of my 3 pregnancies he/she is the most active of all.

Not too bad right now, pelvic bone pain is getting a bit more painful although its worse on my left hand side, not sure if its related to lying in bed on that side more. I have a pregnancy body pillow that is lying on the floor next to my bed, not helping much there. Must get it into my bed tonight.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too goddess, but I use the pregnancy pillow to prop myself up at night. Casey has come out in a blotchy rash on his face today and and slightly on his chest, even though he's fine in himself the rash is now making me worry about Slapped Cheek Syndrome, cause he had a fever, sore throat and headache and now this rash, but he had a bad case of Slapped Cheek we think last Nov, he literally did look like he'd been slapped in the face, apparently you only get it once, perhaps it's just coincidence but it's worrying me as there can be quite severe implications for the baby if you catch whilst pregnant, usually before 20 weeks but even so. Worrying:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I had slapped cheeck while I was pregnant with ds4 got it at about 16 weeks you can only get it once and most people have it without even knowing I only had a slight rash on my arm but the kids looked terrible they tested me and I had a recent infection so was closely monitored if cases had it last year you would of caught it had you not had it as a child xx


----------



## Oasis717

Do you think so hun, thank you, that made me feel better, so glad you was ok and your son, so worrying, I think he must of had it last yr as his face was that bad, on one cheek first then both, scarlet like he'd been slapped but it was like a raised rash, it also went down onto his chest and back but much more faded, plus he had a really bad headache and mild temp. I never caught it off him then so I'm really hoping I'm immune. I wonder why he's come out in a rash now 4 days after he first got ill, he's much better but still not quite right and not eating quite right still, didn't have any dinner just a yoghurt, temp all gone though so def on the mend. Xxxxxxx


----------



## mizcee18

thanks all. 

what is slapped cheek syndrome? ive never heard of it. is it like the equivalent of getting chicken pox or something?


----------



## Oasis717

Mizcee I'd never heard of it til last year! Yes it's another child illness, well mainly child illness, usually you get it in childhood, it's caused by a virus and you are contagious before the rash develops where the child may have fever, headache, sore throat, when the rash appears its quite startling to look at and it gets its name simple from the fact the child looks like they've been slapped round the face. Adults can catch it and it can be more severe with joint pain, if caught before pregnancy week 20 it can increase mc risk plus there is a chance the baby can become aneamic and have problems. That's why I was worried as my son has the same symptoms but without the severe rash he had last yr xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

We are all having a tough time with childhood diseases causing worry.

I am sure its just fine oasis, there are so many childhood diseases that cause a rash. If he had slapped cheek last year I am sure its not that again.


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis you might not of even noticed if you caught it All I had was a tiny rash on my arm no where else and it was there on the night time gone by the morning then Dfs
1 was sent home with a redder than red face it was the docs who suggested I get checked after I said about my rash!! My kids weren't bad with it at all no symptoms other than the redness on the face and a rash that covered the rest of their body for well over a week but that rash varies but is like a viral rash that's what casey could have now a viral rash if you aren't sure just ask your go to do the blood test to see of you are immune!!

I have a very swollen leg and foot think I may ring the midwife to get it checked just with me having blood clotting problems and my dad had a dvt just before he died :/ x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies, as always you make me feel so much better, I don't know what I'd do without you:) xxxxx
Hannah I am always concerned about dvt, as I have such poor valves and varicose veins in my right leg it's always slightly swollen, when I was first pregnant I had thrombophlebitis in it and it was agony, I was up the hospital a few times as I was so worried about dvt. It's been ok since but I wear compression stockings everyday (not the most attractive but they work). I'm v much hoping it's not that and one leg can swell more than the other in pregnancy, hopefully you can get checked out to out your mind at rest. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Apparently my blood clots too much generally that's why I had heparin shots daily throughout this pregnancy until I had that bleed and then they stopped them in case it made it worse!! Eee the stuff we put ourselves through!! But at least when I was on the injections I didn't worry as much cause I knew it was thinning my blood my legs hurt all the time I may try the pressure socks I'm past caring about what I look like pmsl as I'm totally sporting the whale look if I wear black and white I look like shamoo haha. 

How's the little dude today?? Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (26.7 KB)
image.jpg (26.7 KB)	
Baby Harvey at 21weeks his neck looks really long placenta has moved too and bleeding seems to have stopped :) all looked good an the scan thank god x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

That's such a beautiful pic Hannah, he looks so peaceful lying back chilling out lol, bless him xxxx
Yes me too I don't really care what the stockings look like, they work! I got them via docs and they really control the swelling, I had Cellulitis just before my first pregnancy I lost last year which was awful, I had antibiotics and had to have my feet elevated for three days, I haven't had it again thankgod but I do worry, so I wear them everyday, you must put them on first thing you wake up before any swelling, dh quite likes them lol. I'm feeling v fat today! I've put on 12lb now but I'm still in my normal clothes apart from trousers which are a 16 cause of my bump, but I've def put a little on my hips, oh well! I'm still wearing size 12 tops and tracksuit tops though! Odd. I was hoping to only put on a stone but I reckon it'll be 2 at this rate lol. Dh says it will all go after and I look beautiful, he says my face is thinner than before so perhaps I'm just a bloated ball lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have lost 13lb since I found out but don't know where from x


----------



## Oasis717

I've neva lost weight, I was a size 8 at 18 with dd 22 and put on 2 stone, I was back to my pre pregnancy weight 2 weeks after the birth (those were the days lol) with dd 12 I started at size 12 but had such severe spd I couldn't walk or barely move last 3 months so I was huge and prob put on about 4 stone. With Casey I was a size 8 to start and put on 3 stone, lost it quickly after, and now I started at a size 14 and 12lb on so far. I feel v fat! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I've never been small size 12-14 when I had the first 11 years ago and just got fatter ever since lmao I was a size 24 before I fell pregnant with ds 4 and an 18 2 weeks after he was born but put a lot back on thanks to the pill injection I'm determine to lose after this lo want to be at a size 14-16 cause I'm quiet tall I carry weight well never had a massive belly I'm just generally big built for a woman which I hate but just got to make the best of it x


----------



## goddess25

Lovely scan pic, he does look totally chilled out.

I lost about 12lb when I weighed myself about a month ago but I am pretty sure I have put quite a bit of that back on again..I need to weigh myself to see.


----------



## Oasis717

I know Hannah me too, we can support each other after:) wouldn't want to lose contact with you ladies, I want to get back to a 12 I don't want to be a super skinny 8 again it's just too boring! I've lost 4 stone then 3 stone on slimming world so I might try that again after xxx

Goddess will be interested to know if you've put any back on xxx
I think.my Braxton Hicks have started, last night and tonight I've felt the same painless tightenings xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and years ago I had Depa Provera I think it's called contraceptive injection, my god I put on loads weight, never again! Not taken contraception since, I was 20 then xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It piles the weight on I thought I had got away with it as put nothing on with the first one then after the second I was putting it on at an alarming rate and never been able to shift it but after this baby comes I'm determine to get it all off xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess just letting you know I have closed my fb my family are morons we'll one imparticular who I certainly won't ever be speaking to again they say you can't choose your family well I bloody well can lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I get tightening and panic all the time I think I'm still a bit early to be getting them :/ I just seen your message about keeping in touch afterwards lol it would be nice!! 

I have tried slimming world a few times stick to the diet lose nothing then one weekend I went on a bender and drank the worst thing possible wkd I think I had 15 big bottles of it and ate nowt but kebabs and pizzas was dreading weight in on the Monday got weighed and had lost 7lb work that one out lol if I ever feel not wiped out I'm going to try and get on the treadmill daily while pregnant and try and strengthen my back that way just gradually though I think ten minutes a day for a week and then up it to 15 a day and so on then hopefully once baby comes ill easily be able to do an hour on it and maybe even run haha xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god I just realised I never did go back and try to log into fb! Talk about baby brain:( am.totally feeling you in the family thing, I say I have no family now and yes I've lost my dad and nan but my mother (I use the term loosely) and sister are alive and well, I've not spoken to them for over a year now. It's such a long story but my childhood was v bad thanks to my mum (she was an alcoholic) and my sister treated me v badly. I tried for yrs to make my sister love me but she had not the slightest bit of interest in me or my kids, she was awful to me growing up, when I met Adam she was so jealous, cause of his age and the fact that he's such a wonderful person she hated me even more for being happy, despite the fact I've been the victim of domestic violence all my life til meeting Adam. She spent my wedding day with a face like a slapped arse, left my reception after an hour, that was it for me, I'd had enough. We didn't speak for 2 months then she got in touch asking to be sisters again but telling me shell always have a massive problem with me, I said thanks but no thanks after 40 yrs I'm better off out of it. My mum went mad, blamed me, and never spoke to me again, I lost the baby a few weeks after that. So......... I def agree, you can't pick your family hun. Sorry though, you don't need anymore stress right now xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I'm heading for the wkd and kebabs after the birth lol and yeah def stay in touch:) xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Wkd is my fav drink its like drinking pop though xx


----------



## Oasis717

Last time I had alcohol was last April! I'm a rum and coke girl:) I do fancy a nice cold glass of it sometimes lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I use it as a mixer but ain't done that for a while lol the sun makes me want to drink though haha xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know me too, I can't believe it's been 14 months since I had a drink! Don't miss the hangovers though, they were killers lol. I don't know what's going on with my weight, I'm down 2lb today meaning 10 on not 12, I think I need stop doing it everyday and only once a week but old habits die hard, I had chuck the scales away once when I was slimming i got proper obssessed, when I was 8st 2 years ago my mum took me docs as she thought I had an eating disorder, looking back I probably did! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My mam gets weighted everyday and I keep saying your just obsessing about it but she still does it lol I must admit I have started doing it every other day some days it's a lb on then the next time it's 2 off I should just do it weekly like!! 

my cleaner has just started :) I tidied up before she came though lmao xx


----------



## Oasis717

Haha omg that's what I would do lol, what are we like, the cleaners supposed to tidy up! Yeah I know it's supposed to be once a week same time of day, I'm same up one, down one up two down two! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

This cleaner is great I'm running out of things for her to do she is that quick lol going to get oh to write lists of what he wants done and give it to her next time pmsl xx


----------



## goddess25

I dont drink at all. I have a total intolerance to alcohol. After a few sips I can't feel my mouth, teeth. If I have more than one drink I always puke.

I figured out a long time ago that I probably should not be doing it.

I do like a Baileys now and again with ice.


----------



## geordiemammy

Mmmm baileys I have 2 bottles of that in my cupboard fell pregnant before I had the chance to drink them haha I don't drink much as like oasis said the hangovers ain't worth it I used to be able to drink and drink still be pretty sober and never get a hangover but the last time I drank 3 bottles of wkd with a half bottle of vodka I was in bed ill all the next day in fact I think I was still drunk when I woke up so oh said just stay in bed cause ya will only lazy around downstairs dying all day result a day off lmao it's only since I have met him that I ain't drank much and I won't go out cause I'm too fat ain't been on a night out for 2 years xx


----------



## goddess25

You need to get out regardless if its to the pub or somewhere else. Your not too fat to go out and enjoy yourself. I tend to do dinner and movie with DH when we go out or dinner and walk. Mind you its about 2-3 times a year that we go out, but better than nothing.


----------



## geordiemammy

Costs me £20 for a sitter if I want to go out with oh so makes it an expensive night I will eventually go out out just cause I'm so big I think people will stare and I'm not comfortable so would have a shit time anyway xx


----------



## Oasis717

I wouldn't mind going for a meal or cinema but would be no point going on a proper night out as I don't drink anymore, we don't go out much though, it's hard cause we have to go when Casey's at pre school cause otherwise there's no one to babysit, mil works two jobs and she's the only one he'd stay with, ah well we love our take aways and films so we don't mind really:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Jake is at my mams tonight but still got the other 3 so can't go anywhere lol xx


----------



## goddess25

We don't have anyone to baby sit for us much. I have 1 friend that i trust with the kids not sure how realistic that will be with 3 kids.

How big are you Hannah? I think your beating yourself up a bit. I am a big girl too, probably an equivalent of UK size 18, I would think. Have been anything from a 10-18 the last 10 years.


----------



## geordiemammy

22 ish x


----------



## geordiemammy

And 5ft 8 x


----------



## Oasis717

I do wish I had some family for support sometimes as it is hard getting out etc but that's life I guess! I like big families so I guess we'll have to make our own lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have a massive family but none of them help at all only my mam x


----------



## Oasis717

That's a shame Hannah:( I'm really glad you've got your mum though:) xxxxx got a splitting headache tonight xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies!

How you all doing? Got back yesterday from 13 relaxing days in the sun..boo hiss to rain and wind today! But I can't complain it was bliss.

Been catching up sounds like you have all gone through a few ups and downs, Oasis, Geordie hope your kids are on the mend! 
Goddess hope all well with you too?
Mizcee:hugs: honey, hang in there 

Dreamer - how was Cyprus - did you air the bikini :happydance: I wore mine on the safety of our terrace, the ocean was freezing as DH found out so we did venture far! I have to admit it was touch and go on the boob front though,as have grown again and I need to buy more new bras, I have spent so much already on new clothes it's ridiculous, nothing fits!!!

We got back yesterday and DH we t straight off to a stag do in Bath so I have spent the day cleaning the house top to tail, 3 floors (as we have a townhouse) and I am cream crackered!


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Pat:) welcome back, hope you're well, glad you had a lovely time, sounds bliss, Casey is completely back to himself again now, thanks hun xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah hope you're ok today, thinking of you, miss my dad loads xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I'm fine it's horrible missing them so much though :( thinking of you too xx 

Can I ask if anyone's nipples are still really overly sensitive I have never had the issue before but if mine even get touched its painful x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks darlin xxxxx
Omg yes! I honestly don't remember mine hurting this much in pregnancies before and with Casey all my breast pain was gone at 12 weeks but this time it lasted til 18 weeks, my nipples however continue to be ultra sensitive and sometimes really sore if dh touches them! I got a little bit of milk coming out the left one the other day too lol, they're also permanently sticking out! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm pleased its not just me lol thought something was wrong haha I'm worried that if they are this sore once baby arrives I won't be able to feed him myself as they hurt so much :( x


----------



## Oasis717

I know! Just hope it let's up before the birth, I can't seem post on here today with it keep disappearing! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ah it didn't disappear for once!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha sometimes mine duplicates posts x


----------



## goddess25

Not too much news..Some of us have surpassed V day so thats fab. one of my favourite mile stones.

Found out on Friday at my MW that I do have a partial placenta previa..its partially occluding my cervix. Need to have another scan at 30w to see if placenta has moved up otherwise its a C section for me too. I hope its moved as I really dont want a c section purely down to the fact that DH only gets 3 days off work and I will instantly be left alone with 3 kids post c section. We have no help.

Its a bit scary reading about all the potential complications..my MW talked to me on FRiday about them but basically she said they would probably schedule a C section as soon as baby is 37w, they would not want you to go into labour on your own due to all the bleeding complications etc. FIngers crossed.

Hope your all good.


----------



## geordiemammy

Did she have a scan report saying about it?? They should of informed you at your scan of it not waited til your midwife!! Mine was ok on my last scan so fingers crossed yours will move too xx


----------



## goddess25

She had a scan report telling her that it was marginal whatever that means but basically its overlapping the cervix. The sonographer did tell me that it was a little low but should move up, but I never realised it was actually impeding the cervix. Fingers crossed.


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine was half across it 3 weeks ago but moved last week!! That still doesn't rule a section out for me though as my cervix may not open due to scar tissue off the loops I have had so that will be a barrel of laughs!! Not!! It's the unknown that freaks me out and I like you don't have loads of help with the kids if a section is needed as other half may not get leave and my mam works full time so I totally share your fear of a section x


----------



## goddess25

From what I gather mine was a third across at 20w..have a scan booked for late July to see if its moved. The recovery sounds scary not that its a total piece of cake with a vaginal delivery.


----------



## PatTabs

Goddess mine is low too but my m/w was very assuring saying that many are low and move, stay positive Hun!

I think i finally figured out how to add pics so a little late but here's my 20 week scan from 4 weeks ago and my bump taken yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed Pat.

Love the pic of baby..no bump pic on your feed though.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not sure I could even sit still for them to put the spinal block in before the section lol with all the big lads is was all certain of natural birth with this one the goal posts have changed and I think that's the scary part not knowing x


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat that's so clear mine are rubbish compared to yours x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi Pat, glad you had a good holiday and lovely baby pic! Yes Cyprus was fab and I did wear my bikini! I saw two other bumps too so didn't feel too out of place :0) 


Hope things sort themselves out goddess at your next scan

Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well we had a nice early night planned then ds2 came in from playing out at 7:40 crying cause he had fell off the flicker scooter and oh has had to take him up to a&e as think is wrist is broke my advice don't let ya kids on flicker scooters!! I'm stuck at home waiting on news as ds4 was in bed asleep and I don't drive so I couldn't take him :( xx


----------



## goddess25

Oh no. Hope Charlie is ok. Hope its just a sprain or something.

I had a spinal with Euan as they were thinking about doing a C section and it was ok, I worried about them getting it in but the anesthetist was ace.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm pretty sure it's a brake or a fracture and of course it's his writing hand the only one of the 4 that is right handed he really must of flew off it as its cut too and all his belly is grazed bless him at first I looked and said oh it's just a bit cut but then he was screaming still 10 minutes later so I looked again and his wrist was huge!!

I have an appointment with the anaesthetist at 34 weeks apparently cause I'm fat so they need to run through the risks as a precaution xx


----------



## goddess25

Why do you have to see the anaesthetist incase you have a C section in the end?

Poor C. Hope he is all fixed up when he gets home. He will be exhausted poor thing.


----------



## geordiemammy

Just got back his wrist is snapped!! 

Yeah I think that's why not exactly sure x


----------



## goddess25

:( At least school is almost done right..that will be him off now.


----------



## geordiemammy

They have 6 weeks left only got to keep him off til he gets his full cast on which is Thursday they are off for an occasional day on Friday anyway xx


----------



## goddess25

When will he get his cast on?


----------



## geordiemammy

He has half a one st the minute cause of swelling full one will go on on Thursday morning hopefully x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Hannah I am sorry the poor thing:( hope he's not in too much pain bless him. That's awful:( xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

School is done here in a few weeks..I have started forgetting times that everything happens at home. then again Scottish schools always finished about 2-3 weeks before English schools. I used to hate that because all the good summer holiday tv started when the English schools finished and if you were watching something we were back at school and the good summer tv was still on.


----------



## geordiemammy

They break up in 4 weeks ish think its the 19th July they get too many holidays !! 

Oasis he is ok I just keep giving him calpol and ibruphen for the pain and swelling he can't stand having the cast on though so will be sick when the full one goes on x


----------



## Oasis717

I feel so sorry for him I broke three ribs in Jan 2011, first thing I've ever broken apart from toes, was agonising! Hopefully with the cast on its less painful, they just sent me home with nothing but crap painkillers, worst few weeks of my life that was! Had my scan today and thank God he was still on his stomach but slightly turned just enough to get to his heart! She said no problems at all and v pleased, next scan 32 weeks, had enough of hospitals for a while lol. Got mw next Tuesday, tell you what though I was sitting watching tele earlier not moving or anything and all of a sudden I felt like a knife was being pushed into bottom left of my stomach, tried to move but couldnt, it took my breathe away, lasted only a minute and was gone, that's the worst round ligament pain I've had yet! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I get pains like that if I sit funny it's terrible also if I'm sick I've been getting them still throwing up 2-3 times a day can hardly eat I feel sick all the time xx


----------



## PatTabs

Geordie - hope your little boy gets better soon poor thing!

Oasis - so pleased scan went well!!

Being back to work sucks also sitting down all day means my backache is back with a vengeance alas, have asked for a DSE assessment maybe a new chair/back rest will help!


----------



## Oasis717

I still get sick Hannah but at least not as bad as before, feel sorry for you:( That hurt so bad for q minute it scared me! Xxxx
Thanks Pat, I don't think I could cope sitting upright like that all day, hope they sort you out something to help xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks pat have you tried a hot water bottle on your back apparently nerves can only feel heat or pain not bother xx

Oasis I can't wait for him to be here so the sickness stops and the heartburn stops x


----------



## goddess25

I have no nausea on weekends, but feel sick at work probably just the longer days and commute.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have been getting really dizzy lately and I have now put it down to not eating enough but that's cause I feel sick all the time and everything brings on heartburn plus with doc saying don't gain any weight I'm a bit paranoid on what I eat xx


----------



## goddess25

I dont see why the doc can tell you that..sounds like pretty bad advice to me. You have to expect a little at least. Just do what you can and remember that the baby will take what he needs from you, its you that is going to continually feel like crap.


----------



## Oasis717

I've had constant heartburn really since hitting 20 weeks:( just had to have some Gaviscon, I agree Hannah I think some weights expected, as I said I'm up was 10 but 11 today, it won't be long hunni, we've come this far, it will be here before you know it:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I have done well not to gain any so far even if I just maintain it its better than nothing I guess oasis I have the tablets and the liquid both work for about half an hour then the heartburn is back rennies work for a bit longer but not much the best thing is that peptac but as I'm taking it I'm bringing it back up cause of the texture of it lol my hay fever is really bad today seen doc on Friday and the advised not to take anything for it :( eee all I do is moan x


----------



## Oasis717

You're not moaning hun! You're really going through it, just wish I could help:( I know what you mean when my heartburn is severe the gaviscon only works for a bit, I've been avoiding, tomato sauce, beans, spices etc as they all seem to make it a lot worse. I find the Gaviscon tablets better than liquid, Gaviscon Advance, also I don't lay down after eating and sleep propped right up with my body pillow. My dd 12 hayfever is v bad today and was yest, it's so muggy out there it's awful! Didn't go to sleep til 4am, dunno why, just wide awake, knackered now, the birds were singing when I went sleep lol. I seem to be holding so much water, I'm not v happy with my body image right now and to top it off yest in town I went to the loo, usually it's 20p but pregnant woman go free, the attendant squinted at my stomach, I turned to the side and she said oh right ok then, I said do I not look pregnant from the front then just fat and she laughed, take that as a yes then! Dh said she's daft and I look pregnant but it still hurt, stupid woman:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Wait you have to pay to use the toilet if not pregnant that's a bit much lol and I'm sure the saying is spend a penny not 20p lol she is stupid people shouldn't even question if your pregnant and I'm sure you don't look fat!! I had a terrible night went to bed about 10:30 then Charlie was up at 1 complaining of his arm so had to go down stairs and get the medicine then took ages to go back to sleep then jake was up at 4am and I was up with the spd pain between all that and for the toilet 5 times I can't carry on like this lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know 20p usually to go, I think that's where the spend a penny came from but 20p is way off a penny lol. They never used to charge, they're not even that nice loos! But they're in the shopping centre and I have to go before I get on the bus else I end up needing a wee on the way home . Yeah I know daft cow, I think I def look pregnant, perhaps I should have side stepped to the loo and she'd have been happier lol. Casey has gone back to pre school today, we have to pay for 3 weeks and he's only been 3 days! He only goes Wednesdays and Fridays, he couldn't wait to get there today but cause he's caught so many illnesses there I always worry, be glad when he starts infants in Sep, will save us 48 quid a month too. You had a bad night too then hun:( I could be sleeping now but I've too much to do! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I pay 33 a day for jake to go to nursery it's rather expensive and the fact that you have to pay even when they are off ill really annoys me x


----------



## Oasis717

I think its terrible you have to pay when they're ill, particularly when he keeps getting all his illnesses from there! Slapped Cheek, constant coughs colds and two nasty viruses all since Sep! At least when he starts Infants in Sep there's no charge lol. I'm worried cause not really anyone from his pre school are going to his new school, his pre schools not round here so all his friends are going to all different schools, there's a,pre school right next to his infants but I had to take him away just after he started as he was so distressed going there, they had call me to come and get him and when I turned up I've never seen him so upset, broke my heart, I don't know to this day why he was so distressed but I never took him back there, it's weird as dd 12 went there for 18 months no problems, they did wonders with him at this private nursery when he started at 3 and a half, he did cry for 2 weeks but they were amazing with him and he's got loads mates which he won't see again after Aug when he leaves, just hope he makes new friends at Infants:( xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Childcare is very expensive over here, for FT its around $1500 per month per child so I can't afford it. Euan goes to pre school although it finished last week for the summer. IN September he will go to Mon-Wed-Fri and it will be just over $200 per month for it.

Not sure what we will do when I go back to work after mat leave. We had a nanny last time but we also had a much lower mortgage than now. All I know is DH can't look after 3 kids in the day with no sleep and go to work in the evening.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm sure he will make new friends easily they tend to adapt at that age ds4 was in a nursery before this one and he used to scream so I took him out as he was fine in the one he is at now but I was struggling to get him there when I moved but I have moved again and he is happy going back there he missed out on infants this year with being an October baby same as this baby will its so much harder too cause they are ready for nursery and school but can't go xx


----------



## goddess25

Similar to Euan, he won't be 5 until Feb so he has to wait until Sept 2014 to go to kindergarten which is similar to infant school. HE is totally ready to go this year.


----------



## geordiemammy

Jake is dying to go to school they start at 4 year but he will start sept 2014 and be 5 a month later I think children these days grow up a lot faster than they used to there were talks over here that they would lower the nursery age but nothing so far x


----------



## goddess25

Euan will be 5 and 6 months when he finally starts school. You have to 5 in year that school starts to be allowed in.


----------



## goddess25

Olivia was a February baby so she will be the same, she can't even go to pre school until next September either. I am glad this one is an October baby as they will be in school very close to their 5th birthday.


----------



## Oasis717

I think Casey's more than ready for school now, only thing that worries me is his speech, he's had problems since little and still can't pronounce a lot of things particularly sc and l sounds, we're waiting for him to see a speech and language therapist, neither girls had any probs and were v fast and good talkers, he's really bright and it's his only problem, it hasn't caused a problem at pre school and they understand him and it hasn't affected him making friends, I hope the same goes for infants, he'll be 5 two months after he starts in Sep, he would like to be at school everyday and he has too much energy to be at home all the time now so I def think he's ready:) xxx


----------



## goddess25

I find everyone struggles with euan a bit at pre school. His speech is excellent but they seem to struggle with his accent which is entirely Scottish right now with a few words that sounds Canandian. All the other kids just sound 'normal'. His teachers struggle a bit understanding him. It won't be long before he sounds Canadian too.


----------



## geordiemammy

My oldest was a great talker and the youngest is 2 but the 2 in the middle have both needed therapy but its hasn't effected them making friends or anything just their reading which they are catching up with now so don't worry too much in fact ds3 has to have more speech therapy as he talk way to fast so people can't understand what he says xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Hannah, that's reassuring, we've got no problems understanding him but I think if you didn't know him it might take a bit of getting used to, hopefully it won't affect him at infants the same as it hasnt at pre school, he's really popular they say and in a group of boys xxxx
Goddess they pick up accents really quickly at that age don't they! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess mine sometimes sound cockney don't know where they get that from though lol 
Oasis I honestly thought it would hold Charlie back as he was the worst he didn't even really speak when he started infants had 8 weeks of one on one speech therapy and never shut up after that and each session was only about 10 minutes long x


----------



## goddess25

He will catch up in the end and be just fine.


----------



## Oasis717

That's made me feel better, thank you:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Charlie has to go back in a week for another X-ray as the bone is at an angle and if its worse next week the will have to take him to theatre and re break it xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no Hannah, if it doesn't rain it pours right? I really hope that's not the case xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well she maniplulated it back so the gap went from 28 degrees to 23 poor child but she says if it has went further next week they will need to put him under ga and sort it if its still the same she says we can just wait and see if it corrects itself as he grows and if it doesn't operate at a later date xx


----------



## Oasis717

I really hope he doesn't need surgery, I guess it's just a wait and see? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know and the wait and see game is more worrying just hoping he won't need it as ga is horrible xx


----------



## goddess25

It is horrible, but on the one hand it might be better to fix it now rather than wait and see and having to do it at a later date. Poor guy. Manipulation is extremely painful.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's what I was thinking but they want to wait til next week then decide but my mam said how long will they leave it to see if it fixes itself a question I will be asking next week as I don't want to put him under general without good reason but if the bone has moved more next week in the wrong direction the decision will be made for me x


----------



## goddess25

Agreed. Write down all your questions. If they are going to wait and see, you don't want him to be in pain with it if his bone is not properly alligned.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah I know and I don't want it to look funny either as it will cause of the type of break it is xx


----------



## goddess25

What a horrible time your going through. How is Charlie feeling?


----------



## geordiemammy

He is ok now the full cast is on as its a proper support honestly it's just one thing after another xx


----------



## Girly922

It's a difficult decision with fractures at that age too. I smashed up my elbow when I was 8. They manipulated it under anaesthetic and then I had a full cast on for 6 weeks. I then had to have a couple months of physio and still haven't got full strength in that arm. I could have it re-broken and pinned now but that could go 1 of 2 ways. Either I'd get the full strength back in it or it could make it weaker. If they had pinned it back then, I would probably have more strength in that arm now apparently.


----------



## geordiemammy

Defo going to ask then loads of questions I don't want him to recover from it totally then have to have it re broken and pins after which will mean more time off school more pain and more distress to him x


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a plan. Your experience doesn't sound very nice girly. Shame they didn't just deal with it at the time but i know its a fine line with growing bones and all that.


----------



## Girly922

It wasn't great but at least I was only little. I've forgotten most of the bad bits. But that's exactly the point, they have to be so careful with kids' bones. And normally they are over-cautious.
Saying this, I hope he's okay geordie. Hopefully it won't be a problem at the next X-ray xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I really hope not I don't want to make the decision to wait or operate so hopefully next week it will have closed further and if that's the case I will wait xx


----------



## geordiemammy

How is everyone anyway xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope it's good news Hannah:) xxxx I've only just woken up, how lazy lol. Seem to be sleeping a bit better at mo, hips not so bad, I've not been eating bread and I think that's why, wheat has never agreed with me and my ibs anyway and as it's an inflammatory its not so good with my hips or back which I suffer from anyway with my fibromyalgia, so I've gone onto Ryvita and the pain at night is much much better:) xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased your sleeping better my boys are off today so I made oh get jake ready for nursery so I didn't have to get up at 7:30 but I was semi awake anyway I'm up loads for the toilet still I swear my bladder must be the size of a pea at the minute or Harvey thinks its fun to kick it all night jake was also up at 3:50 asking for a DVD on I mean seriously I can't wait for the dark nights again x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know that's the problem with summer! Well I say summer but we've had about 2 days of summer I think, it was beautiful here on Wednesday, blue skies, hot, then yest and today back to cloud and rain, what a joke. Adam (dh) has taken Casey pre school so I'm just doing some washing, washing up etc, such an exciting life lol. Yes I think i'll leave off the bread, my hips have been much better. It's funny how this pregnancy is easier than Casey's and I'm 5 years older and 4 stone heavier, I really thought I'd be suffering badly by now, I still have a few problems but they're no where as severe as with Casey, mind you I shouldn't speak too soon I've got 15 weeks yet lol xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

We have had a few showers but its still hot and close we need some thunder and lightening to clear the air!! I have got my cleaner coming weekly now lol she has been today so nothing left for me to do xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo how lovely, I don't know what nothing left to do feels like lol xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

You deserve that geordie...

I have just arrived at work, its too early to go and see patients on the wards and its too early to start phoning them too so I playing on the internet for a bit.

Doing ok. My BH for today have started already..they last the entire day pretty much. I have been told I have an irritable uterus again.. I can wear belly bands and other things but i don't think anything helps so just getting on with it.

Apart from that, not up too that much. Don't have any plans for the weekend particularly.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm walking like I'm in constant pain ATM just had my hair done want me bed now xx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies,

Geordie so sorry to read about your little one surely there must be some respite for you and your family soon!!

It's been one long week back at work so glad it's Friday night!!! I was seriously disinterested on my return all I keep thinking about is when LO comes along also already have someone coming into my team to pick up when I leave so am even less interested..

LO has taken to kicking me really low and it's so uncomfortable but he/she seems to enjoy it immensely!

What are your plans for the weekend? I have a wedding tomorrow and then my niece and nephews joint birthday party Sunday so a packed weekend.


----------



## goddess25

No plans as yet. Euan is puking today so I came home a bit early..


----------



## Oasis717

Pat Brooklyn kicks me low all the time particularly my bladder! Xx
Goddess sorry to hear Euan is unwell, how is he now? Xx
Bit of a hard weekend for me, the 22nd June is when I started bleeding last year at 3 months and went into hospital, I lost the baby early hours of 23rd:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat I honestly sometimes think I'm not a bad person but stuff always goes wrong for me but there is people out there with bigger problems so just got to grin and bare it all I'm about die some luck though lol 

Goddess hope its just a 24hrs thing poor euan 

Oasis it's coming up to the time I lost the second baby I went for a scan on the 29th of June and found out baby had died its a horrible time but us women are strong and we have these babies to be thankful for too :hugs: 

As for the weekend I have no plans as such oh is taking the kids swimming soon then geocaching tomorrow so I get some chill time and I have a pile of washing to do as well how exciting NOT 

Harvey also kicks quite low sometimes it feels like he is doing jazz hands on my cervix lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, it's only cause it was my first loss since I was much younger and it was particularly horrific in how it occured so it still haunts me now, just be glad to get past these two days. Xx
Me too doing loads washing, we really need to get out more:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Once the babies are born we will all be back to normal xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yep and we can loose weight and get back to how we wanna be, looking forward to that, sick of being a chubster lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha your not a chubster lmao x


----------



## Oasis717

I bloody am lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I think I have convinced my mam to come swimming with me a few times a week starting Monday I can't wait xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's good hun, I need to walk a bit more, I think taking Casey to school 3 times a week hour round trip stopped me from putting on weight and now I don't walk as much it's going on:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm sure it will drop off once baby come x


----------



## goddess25

Euan had pretty much stopped puking by the time I got home, although he was still feeling a bit sorry for himself. 

Had a nice weekend, walked for hours up hill etc so yesterday was suffering the after effects of SPD..

Back at work today blah :( Mondays are always hard as I miss the kids.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think my bump maybe stretched to capacity I feel like I couldn't get any bigger its huge the skin feels really stretched and I can imagine it getting any bigger ill post a pic in a min xx

Goddess pleased he is ok and spd sucks big time I can barely get around the house at the minute I dread to think what the next 17 weeks will bring :( xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (22.9 KB)
image.jpg (22.9 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## geordiemammy

It's upside down for some reason x


----------



## goddess25

Looks like quite the bump. I was complaining to DH last night about pregnancy. Looking forward to this baby coming out..but it feels like its going to be a long 15w to go.

I hate that straining feeling on your skin.


----------



## geordiemammy

It feels like I'm ready to have him not have 17 weeks left :( honestly I don't think I'll last that long at my next appointment I'm going to speak to consultant about a plan of some kind for delivery see if I can go early x


----------



## goddess25

I kind of know what you mean. Although i want my baby to stay inside until Oct 2 as that is when my parents are arriving from Scotland.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I can understand that you are all due on my dads anniversary I was so worried when pregnant with jake he would be born on my dads memory as was due the 7th but luckily he came on the 1st with this one I'm due the 24th and my sisters bday is the 26th she passed away at 3yrs old I want him to have his own day and not share a day that something has happened already in my family x


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I sympathise hun I've got bigger again this week and yet another woman, a neighbour, told me I'm huge today when she asked when I'm due, I'm seriously getting proper f****d off with people telling me how huge I am, all it does is make me feel bad about myself:( xxxx I'm suffering really bad with the soles of my feet to the point it gets too painful to stand, I have swelling on the under inside too. It's def gunna be a long 15 weeks xxxxxx

Goddess I'm really glad Euan is feeling better xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I look like a whale I'm pleased I don't go out so people can't tell me I'm huge lol it's my bday in 2 weeks and I feel so uncomfortable in everything I wear I'm not even going to have the usual meal out cause I just know I won't enjoy it xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well i had mw this morn and I told her about the two comments I've had saying I'm huge, she doesn't mince her words my mw and she wasn't happy! She tells it how it is and said I'm just average for 25 weeks, normal fluid, uterus where it should be, she has no idea why I've had these comments as she sees pregnant women everyday and I'm no where near huge, I've had one problem after another today so if anyone else decides to comment they're gunna get a f**k off!! Honestly. But Brooklyn's hb was perfect she said and blood pressure and urine good too, only thing I do have to do which annoys me is have a fasting glucose test over 2 hours, 2 blood tests just cause my bmi is just over 30. But I'm gunna have it done, another 20 quid in fares to the hospital and back, after all those trips cause of the scan it added up to over 100 quid this last few weeks in fares, what a joke xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I will be having my GTT at 27w too because my BMI is higher and also am over 35 which is also a risk factor.

feeling like shit..have been having a lot of nausea again..I felt bad yesterday. DH days off changed so he is now off Mondays..he obviously had the kids all day, he made meatballs for dinner which I couldn't eat, and since he is the main care giver for our kiddies, when I get home from work, they just don't leave him alone. I felt like crap and I went to bed with no dinner. He had to do the dinner and bath time alone, and I remember waiting for him to get home to help me out. I felt bad that I didn't help out but I was so greatfull to him for letting me go to bed.

Just generally feeling like crap.

I would not have come into work today but I have a massive teaching session that I am doing at work today from 11-4.


----------



## Oasis717

I feel for you goddess I really do I feel the same myself, it really gets me down when I feel so crappy and it makes everything else hard to deal with, not relishing the thought of just sitting for two hours between those blood tests as you have to rest inbetween I'm told but I also wouldn't want to risk anything being wrong xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have one booked for 8:15 on the 12th July although how I'm meant to get there for then with kids not starting school til 8:45 ill never know I hate them tests they did stop them and it depended on the results of your blood at 25 weeks to whether you got one but they are now doing them routinely again which sucks :( I feel like shit today mouth full of ulcers sore throat and voice is going been to docs and all he said was viral I think I'm a bit run down as no one else in the house is ill at all except me and I don't leave the house to catch anything anywhere else lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

We are a right bunch eh. There is a lab on the first floor of my building at work so am hoping they will let me check in do the drink and go back at the 1 & 2 hour mark. I vommed the first time I did it. Never did tge test with livi.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess the stuff make me sick too it's disgusting x


----------



## geordiemammy

How are you all today?? 

I just want the sickness to go away now threw up 4 times already and it came from no where each time it was like something out of the exorcist :( 23weeks tomorrow and still throwing up can't be good xx


----------



## goddess25

I woke up today to no nausea and was elated. I am sure it will be back. Wonder why we are all having such a hard time with nausea this time around.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have spoke to my midwife today as I feel terrible she is getting the doc to do a script for piriton and something else for heartburn were you take 3 tablets a day I just feel so run down at the min I just want to cry I have big black bags a mouth full of ulcers and I'm aching all over hope I'm not coming down with something cause I just can't take feeling any more crappy xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope that helps.


----------



## Girly922

I hope you're not coming down with anything Geordie, I've been laid up in bed for the last 3 days with flu. Not pretty. But my temperature's on its way down now which is good. 
Make sure you get plenty of rest geordie, there are a lot of bugs going around.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased your starting to feel better girly I had a flu jab so shouldn't get it really bad but I'm so knackered with the pregnancy the slightest little thing is wiping me out xx


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hun. I got told they wouldn't give me the flu jab as its summer and they don't start getting the vaccines in until September time. xx


----------



## goddess25

These little critters really suck the life out of us don't they?


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess you took the words right out of my mouth!! 

Girly I got mine last year as have asthma it doesn't stop all kinds of flu just the worst strain for that year xx


----------



## goddess25

Its mandatory over here to get flu shot if you work in health care.


----------



## Girly922

They do push you into having it here if you work in the nhs, but like I say the vaccines aren't available in my pct at this time of the year. I was advised not to have it last year when they came round at work as I was in early pregnancy and they don't like you to have it until after 12 weeks. Unfortunately, that was the pregnancy we lost and I didn't get offered it again. I probably should've chased it up but my mind wasn't really in the right place at that point.


----------



## geordiemammy

Had a terrible day been back to the hospital with Charlie for 3 hrs he now has a 3quater cast on other half has to work late for free cause he works for morons and the little one is trying my last nerve back is really bad today and think baby is lying on a nerve now I need to tidy up for the cleaner coming tomorrow x


----------



## Oasis717

Awww Hannah, sounds like a really rough day, try to get some rest tonight xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like an awful day indeed. Poor you. Get some rest.


----------



## geordiemammy

It's got worse lol [email protected]#king virgin media are terrible I ended up foaming on the phone then I ended up ringing back and getting to the root of the issue which was I paid my bill and they had assigned payment to another account (£140) so we have been cut off I'm just really annoyed I ended up having to give the phone to oh cause I was about to totally go off it down the phone I have total anger issues at the minute like especially with them idiots anyway ds1 and oh have just felt really strong kicks from Harvey so that's lightened the mood a bit but still no virgin services lol xx


----------



## goddess25

Very frustrating.


----------



## geordiemammy

One thing after another in my house ATM Charlie has been throwing up all night so day off school for him when will it end and all I seem to do on here is bloody moan just everything is happening at one on the upside ill have my hay fever meds today as well as the new stuff for heartburn hope they work xx


----------



## Oasis717

Casey's ill yet again, I'm thinking of taking him out pre school early, he went Wednesday and yesterday complained headache stomach ache, been up most of the night with him, he's got headache, stomach ache, the runs, temp and sore throat, when he's not at school hrs perfectly well, everytime he goes back he gets ill, I think mothers must just be sending their kids in ill continuously down there, I've never known my other two to be ill from school like this, he was gunna finish 28th July but we're seriously considering taking him out, we're literally paying for him to get sick it makes me so annoyed, Hannah we've had nothing but trouble with Virgin Media, we wanted sky but too many trees right next to us and we're down in a dip so we're stuck with that bunch clowns. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I was a right twat on the phone to the first person cause he was talking down to be and basically telling me I was stupid and didn't know what I was on about when I rang back again a different lad was lovely and agreed with what I was saying but ya know that payment had been put on someone else's account that's disgraceful and he couldn't correct it which mad me more annoyed hence putting oh on I was shaking with anger oh spoke to him and said she isn't normally like that but your collegue had just been really rude and gave false info he had said the payment had been declined but I had the authorisation code after oh had finished on the phone the 2nd lad had sent a complaint to the manager of the 1st person and suggested he needs retraining and told them to listen to the recording of the phone call so he will get wrong and the lad said he was disgusted at the way I had been spoken to any way my services have resumed but ill be ringing today to see what we can get on a retention plan after to shocking service I told them yesterday to take the lot out I'm was foaming!! 

The best thing to do is keep him going to nursery my oldest was ill loads when little cause he went to pre school but he never catches anything now even when everyone else in the house is ill and is does the rounds it totally bypasses him so in the long run it works out better as he is never off school so misses nowt I think jake will be the same cause he caught everything but now he is starting to not catch as much its not ideal when they are ill but like I say if it stops him getting anything as he gets older its better he gets it all now xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know they are absolute w*****s you know what they told dh at 10.00pm at night when he rang about our wi Fi not working? Go to your local market and buy a lead or borrow one from.a friend, on a Saturday night yeah??? Their customer services is so bad, dh ended up shouting at the bloke, spoke to manager next day and because of numerous problems they gave us a 50 quid goodwill credit as we were going to leave so it's worth complaining. I wanted Casey to finish and have a holiday before he starts infants in Sep, cause the nursery is private they don't run at regular term times and they finish for summer on August 15th so were gunna stop him beginning August as Adam wants teach him to ride his bike without stabilizers etc this summer, can't wait til he leaves, hope that's true he won't catch anything when he's older, he's certainly copping it all now, he's still asleep bless him, feel down today and the rain isn't helping:(xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Sorry you girls are feeling down.

I feel bad for saying it but I feel great today. Its Friday and am heading into a 3 day long weekend. Monday is a special holiday called Canada day its the celebration of Canada's birth so always a tonne of fun activities. Its also going to be proper summer weather. One thing I love about being here is you get a summer, on the other hand its going to be a bit too hot. Its going to be about 35 degrees every day till around next Wednesday so massively warm. The good thing is their are a tonne of facilities everywhere, outdoor pools, water spray parks everywhere to cool off.

I need to do some cleaning on Sunday in the house but apart from that have only plans to have fun!

Virgin does sound pants. My parents have it too, they used to have sky but they chucked it as it was getting too expensive. Their internet is rubbish when we skype every week.


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I know what you mean the weather is depressing never a happy medium in this country it's still warm and clamy I hate it oh will be ringing for a retention tonight like cause its just not on!! Imagine if we hadn't noticed that would of been 140 out of pocket nobs!!!

Goddess sounds like a fab weekend planned for you. oh would move to Canada tomorrow if I would go he has friends out there and would have a job to walk into but I would miss my mam to much and the snow puts me off lol and I would die in that heat during the summer I think!! Also tell your mam ans dad to complain about the web cause in 3 months they are bring a new hub out that's fantastic and they should get one for the unconvince of having shite Internet I got upgraded for free when I moaned about the hub we had xx


----------



## goddess25

The beauty of living in Western Canada, in my little area is that we don't get snow. It gets to about 1-2 degrees but the winter weather in the UK the last couple of years has been way way worse. Of course in the rest of canada there are mountains of snow.

It is really hard to be away from parents but you kind of get used to it. Its always harder again after we have seen them.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think my mam would be gutted if I moved away my bro moved to oz 4 years ago and it's killing her I see how upset she gets when he rings and stuff she was over in feb but that's the first time as costs a fortune x


----------



## goddess25

I know its hard on my parents. My kids are there only grandkids and they have barely seen them. They love them to death and its pretty sad.


----------



## geordiemammy

If my kids were younger I might of considered it but with them being in school and older I don't know if it would be fair to take them away from everything and everyone they know and love I think if they were all still little it would be a bit easier to make a decision but now its much harder x


----------



## Oasis717

We would go in a heartbeat lol, dh has a ten year plan and after that we plan not being here anymore, we hate living here, hate the weather, taxes, government, everything really lol. I feel a bit better tonight, Casey's perked up and dh bought him a remote control car to cheer him up so they're playing that and I'm watching my soaps, don't feel bad goddess I'm really pleased you feel great:) xxxx hope you have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## goddess25

One thing to remember about moving...everything seems greener on the other side but it isn't. We hated the Uk and couldn't wait to leave, now we miss it. I have friends that moved to US, NZ, Oz and various others. Everywhere has its share of problems and you soon realise that there is no perfect place. Good and bad points about everywhere.

Having tonne of contractions and cramping today and lower back pain..better get drinking.


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope they settle down for you goddess and pleased your feeling better oasis I'm off to bed now as knackered already been asleep on sofa ya would think I was 90 next week not 29 lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's so true goddess, there's no such thing as a perfect place, but I've got no family here and it wouldn't be for a long time yet, just one of our goals:) yes try drinking lots hope it all settles down for you, I have my bh at night mostly but only a couple, by this point with Casey I was getting tons a day! XxxxxxxNight Hannah, hope you get some sleep xxxxx


----------



## mizcee18

*waves* hi everyone! how are you all? Summer is here. blah. i don't enjoy the heat lol. 90 degrees here and because its so humid it just feels impossible to breath. im curious, how many of you plan on having a baby shower? if you are having one when do you think the best time to have one is? somewhere in the 30' weeks i suppose but i see some people have them only a few wks before baby is due, and some have one a few months, what are your thoughts?


----------



## geordiemammy

My friends are on about if I'm having one but I'm still undecided most people wait til the 30,s but its up to the peson I think 
My friend had hers at 36 weeks and had the baby the week after I think it depends on a few factors 1 how your feeling 2 if everyone is available 3 if you can be bothered to put on food and think up games for it if you don't have any help I'm having a bday get together on Friday night and after sorting all that out ill decide if I can be hassled with doing a baby shower my friends want to have one but plenty of time yet I guess x


----------



## Oasis717

No I've never had a baby shower, won't be having one, we just have people round after and they bring presents and see the baby, I prefer that:) xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, hurrah for the weekend! I'm so sorry some of you are still feeling sick, that sucks. I have to admit bar the back aches I am not doing too badly at all of which I am thankful for. Work even though tedious I guess detracts from a lot of stuff but some of my travelling will shortly be curtailed London to Leeds and back on Thurs was a killer, all the strategic drinking so as not to have to go pee on the train or tube! 

So glad it's the weekend though, we are finally starting to think about decorating the baby's room just paint first then furniture to come in the next month or so.

Girly - I don't think I'll have a shower like Oasis I'm happier to wait til baby comes. Even though I have been to several and they are fun!! Enjoy the fuss they make of you :)

Hope the weekend is relaxing for all.. 

X


----------



## goddess25

I won't be having a baby shower either. They are huge over here.


----------



## Oasis717

God ladies, I think that's the last time I do any weeding, it's only back garden so I know no cat poo etc and I was getting rid of the small weeds on our courtyard, was on all fours as I can't sit to do it anymore, that was ok but the getting up and down to move the kneeling pad was sooooo hard, done half and had to leave the rest for dh as it just got too much, so annoying as the garden looks so lovely now all the flowers are out and I've had to leave it half done, hate that! Dh has been having a fight with our toilet seat for the last hour, eventually he went and bought a hacksaw and won! Got a new one on at last. Our old one had a crack in it and everytime I got up of it it pinched my bum lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am so hot right now. Sitting in the house its 8.20pm and the temp of my house is 35 inside...i am so sweaty and minging. We dont have air conditioning but we need it.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess it wasn't that hot here last night but I suffered all night cause of the heat so I feel sorry for you with it being that hot x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I wouldn't of even attempted the weeding I wouldn't of been able to get back up x


----------



## goddess25

Dh has just gone out with the kids. I have this sunday and next sunday to thoroughly clean our house before visitors arrive and its too much for 1 person. I felt sad seeing him go off with the kids as its our one and only family day together. I feel really sick today but better get on with it.


----------



## geordiemammy

If you lived closer I would send my cleaner round so you could just chill out have you no friends who would give you a hand?? I have had a chill day today while oh took the kids geocaching xx


----------



## goddess25

Don't have anyone that can help. I did think about a cleaner but there bloody expensive ver here. We do geocaching too on and off.


----------



## mizcee18

Oasis717 said:


> No I've never had a baby shower, won't be having one, we just have people round after and they bring presents and see the baby, I prefer that:) xxxxx

I like that. kind of like a sip and see?!?! everyone I know has baby showers but honestly I would kind of prefer that. have a dinner or something to come and see the baby seems nice.


----------



## mizcee18

ohhhhhhhh I would kill for a cleaner!!!!! I wish I could afford someone once a week or something. even once a month lol. it would be nice to have someone come out just to do a good deep cleaning, you know all the stuff that gets put to the side.



I just finished a week of hospital bedrest, in a hospital about an hour from my house. oh boy was that a good time- NOT lol


----------



## geordiemammy

They have just started geocaching but there is loads around our house they went further out yesterday to the angel of the north the kids love it x

Mizcee why you been on bed rest hope all is ok x


----------



## goddess25

It's fun and it gets you outside. We have been doing it a couple of years
.


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't go I couldn't cause of my back but it's something the kids and oh can do together xx

How are you all today I'm 24wks on Thursday so can finally chill out abut with the worrying and baby is being a bit more active these days ds1 felt him kick the other night and oh was like "it's amazing isn't it" to which Luc replied I have felt 3 before ya know lol xx


----------



## goddess25

Fab its nice when you feel stronger movement. Steven can feel it now too.


----------



## Oasis717

The sickness has been back last couple days for me, funny how it comes and goes, woke up feeling like I had a massive hangover but without the pleasure of the booze!! Changed all my front room round today and cleaned top to bottom so feeling a bit tired now, nice the weather is cooler Brooklyn was quiet yest and day before and I was gunna call midwife this morning but then he was back to normal, I had some kicks on my upper left side which I've not had once so maybe he turned around, google scared me saying it's indicative of a problem, so glad hes back to kicking the hell out my bladder again today and kicking everytime he hears running water xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

They just like to keep us on our toes.


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis my sickness has just about gone since the midwife gave me Zantac she thinks my sickness was caused by the heartburn and acid reflux I can take these tablets twice a day but only taking one and its working still feel sicky at foods though and lost over a stone in total so consultant can't moan at me next week about putting any on!! 

Goddess your right they do like to keep you on your toes whenever he is quiet I get the monitor out and have a listen jake likes to have a go too xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I get heartburn most nights but not in the day funnily enough, I take two gaviscon advance tablets and as long as I dont eat anything else I'm ok, you can take up to four but two works for me, it'll probably get worse though I'm sure but I'm lucky to get away with just some nights at the mo, really pleased your tablets are working:) I've only just sat down been sorting and cleaning all day and got loads done so really pleased, bloody feet hurt now though! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn's been really active all day so relieved! He was still moving last two days but they were fainter movements, maybe he had changed position, dunno what I'd do if I felt nothing for more than an hour cause he moves so much:) xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well I slept on the sofa last night after an argument with him cause he is a prize prick sometimes had about an hours sleep and I'm in agony belly feels really heavy and back is killing probably not one of my best ideas Harvey aint been moving much just a couple of times that I have felt ill chill out once I get all the kids to school and see if he moves about more xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry hun that's not good, you should of made him sleep on the sofa! I don't think I could manage that, I can't get comfortable on the sofa, we always watch tele in bed in the evening, try take it easy today, I thought Brooklyn's movements wouldn't change but that really worried me when they seemed weaker but they must still have enough room at this point to completely change position so you don't feel it as much so don't worry, he's been back to kicking as hard and in the same places since yest, sure will be the same with you hun xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm too stubborn to let him I done it to prove a point suffering now as I'm knackered and in agony men eesh do my bloody head in xx


----------



## goddess25

Oh no geordie sounds horrible.

I have heart burn a couple of times a week at the moment so can't complain about that. Never had it at all with the other 2.


----------



## geordiemammy

I never really got it til baby 3 then with 4 is was even worse and with this one I could cry as its just constant i forgot to take my medicine last night so been up during the night with it :( x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - have any of you had anaemia before? I am seeing my midwife later today as I just feel soooo exhausted - it might just be because I am not sleeping so well, but it feels more than that, hoping she'll give me an early blood test (have one on the 16th July as routine) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes dreamer my first pregnancy last year I had to take iron tablets which didn't agree with me at all but only cause I've got ibs and the two don't mix! It was picked upbeat the 8 week blood tests, this time my blood was good and I think that's down to being on pre natals for a year and a half now plus I have fortified cereal every morning, really hoping my 28 weeks blood test doesn't show I need the iron tablets, I had no inkling I was low last year, I felt fine! Xxx
Hannah I was much worse with dd12 and Casey during pregnancy with heartburn it was so severe it had me in tears, I don't have it every night but most, really have to stay away from anything acidic. I may get worse yet though so not counting my chickens!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am totally anemic. Have been in every pregnancy. I have not started iron yet but I really need to as my iron stores.


----------



## geordiemammy

Anything gives me it even water ATM lol 

Dreamer I'm overly tired at the minute but I'm pretty sure my iron isn't low so don't know what's causing mine but I could have 3hrs sleep during the day and still be knackered by 8pm only waking up during the night once or teice now for the toilet and when I turn over the spd wakes me but other than that I can see how I'm as shattered as I am my friend said its normally twins and girls that make you really tired but its a boys and I'm pretty sure they would of picked up if it was twins by now!! Well I would hope they would of as I only ordered 1 baby not 2 lmao 

Got a letter today cancelling my gtt test and giving me another appointment for the 31st at the wrong hospital so been on the phone and they don't know why it's happened but I would be 28 weeks by the time I had it at that appointment and the midwife today says it should be done at 25 honestly they couldn't arranges a piss up in a brewery so waiting to hear back but no way I'm fasting from 10pm til 10:30am then 2 hours after that like ill be ill with it and as soon as I drank that stuff ill throw it up xx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thanks ladies - I saw my midwife an my blood test has been pulled forward to Tuesday - in the meantime she recommended a supplement drink so will see if that helps - think it will taste horrible lol. But I need something I am so lethargic I can barely be bothered to do anything out of no where! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Would I be classed as mental cause I want to get a dog before baby comes lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol you def would Hannah!! Oh and my mw and the hospital said the test has to be done at 28 weeks! Mine is on the 15th when i'll be 28 weeks:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

When I rang mine today she said 25 weeks I'm pretty sure they make it up as they go along xx


----------



## goddess25

Mine tell me optimum time is 27w at start of 3rd tri.

Yes getting s dog at this stage is mental ;)


----------



## geordiemammy

Feeling really sick already today :( but yay I'm 24weeks so can relax a bit hopefully now xx

My theory behind getting one now is it would be trained before baby came but oh wont let me get the one I want he wants a bullmastiff and although they are really good dogs they are like horses x


----------



## goddess25

I would love a dog too, but DH refuses to get one. We have a cat and it ties us down enough, hundreds of dollars to board in the cattery if we head off for a couple of days. Last time we left her at home but we had to be home after 4 days.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have a friend who would have it if we went away although a holiday looks impossible at the minute cost wise we had a cat when I got pregnant my allergies really played up and I couldn't take anything so had to give her away she was long haired thing that's what caused it xx


----------



## Oasis717

Tbh I would never have got a dog if I'd known how much work they are, the dog hair drives me mad, we've got a king Charles spaniel called Teddy who'll be 3 in August, he's Casey's best friend and he's a lovely natured dog but the constant barking when someone knocks on the door is so annoying, he goes on and on and its impossible to speak and be heard, vet said nothing you can do he's a yappy breed, I picked him cause of his nature which is the sweetest in the world but as a puppy he needed constant care and I could never do with the toilet training etc now, I can't really reach the floor too well!! Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

We have a long haired cat too, we have had her for almost 14 years.

Am in the middle of doing my diabetes test. Was going to do it on Monday but thought i would just get it over with today. I had blood work, had the 75mg sugar drink, have had the 1 hour post blood test and in 30m get to do the 2 hour post hour blood test. It was thoroughly disgusting. Baby was having a party in my tummy but seems to be settling down now.


----------



## goddess25

Livi is obsessed with dogs..i would like one when the kids are a bit older and once the cat is dead but DH is adamant that we are never getting one.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well as mine are up a bit I thought It was a good time as they could walk it if I couldn't but oh is being a nob about it as he is with everything lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Dd 12 walks Teddy but that's it, still would rather not have one lol. Too much hard work. Not looking forward to my diabetes test at all xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I have now been diagnosed with gestational diabetes after today's test. Might I just say F***.

My MW is making a referral to the gestational diabetes clinic. Poop.

And my Ferritin was only 5, with a low Hemoglobin.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no goddess I'm really sorry, on a positive at least they've picked it up? I am sorry hun, have a feeling I will be the same you know with my age and weight xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I have age, weight and PCOS as risk factors. Quite frankly I am surprised I never had it before. Athe results were not awful basically fasting glucose was 5.1 which is the cut off between gd and none. The 1 hoyr post was 10 which is the borderline #, the 2 hour post was 6.5 which was fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

I totally missed some of this thread lol 

Goddess :( for the test results I have never had it but pretty sure ill have it this time too xx


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess what happens now then if you are borderline? Do you receive medication or do they just monitor you? Yes I think my age now and weight are gunna mean my results won't be good:( last pregnancy I was a size 8 and almost 6 years younger so I'm not expecting brill numbers myself xxxx


----------



## goddess25

They told me that I tested positive for 2/3 of the numbers so they do classify it as GD although its borderline. I will referred to the GD clinic, they will give me a blood sugar monitor and I will probably test my sugars for a couple of weeks and be careful with my diet which needs to be complex carbs, minimal carbs, nothing white. Lots of protein and specific veggies and not too many fruits.

Have an awful cold and feel like shit today but I had to come into work to get a tonne of stuff done this morning.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm just thinking I didn't have the test with ds3&4 and they were quite big compared to ds
1&2 they were 7lb 11 and ds3&4 were 9lb 8 and 9lb 1 could I of had it and not been diagnosed as the test wasn't done just that's a big jump with them all being from the exact same gene Pool if you know what I mean xx

Ill dread the having to choose carefully about what to eat if I have it cause I love pasta and jacket potatoes or are they ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

We eat more pasta and potatoes than anything else! Casey was the same 9lb 1 when girls were 6 2 and 7 6 but then girls have a different dad and dh was 9 8 so that could equally explain it! So sick today and heat swelling my legs even with my stockings on but without them I'd have two elephant legs lol. I'm now going for my gd test on 18th at 9, mw rang today they were double booking everyone so had app changedxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Brown pasta is ok in very small amounts, jacket potatoes are not, you basically need to eat foods low on the GI index.
It sounds possible to me Hannah that you might have had it with the bigger babies..

Risk factors now are
over 35
high bmi esp over 30
any hormonal imbalances ie/PCOS
previous high birth weight babies over 9lb
and a few others but cant remember

I will try and eat better, had a tuna salad sandwich and bottle of water for lunch, but at the moment am eating some S&V crisps.


----------



## geordiemammy

I couldn't eat tuna like the smell knocks me ill xx


----------



## goddess25

It is pretty stinky..I could not have eaten it about a month ago.


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't know what I'll do if I have it xx


----------



## goddess25

All you can do is your best. They will give you diet sheets. Basically they want your meals being mainly protein and veggies (although not carrots/corn/peas as all high GI) some fat and small carb. No sweets, cakes, biscuits, crisps, fizzy pop, processed food high in sugar. breakfast, mid morning snack, lunch, mid afternoon snack, dinner, bedtime snack all to keep your sugars on an even keel.

I will know more once I go to clinic but this is just some research i have been doing.


----------



## geordiemammy

So no treats at all :( xx


----------



## goddess25

Technically no treats at all. If you.don't.control it then lots of potential problems for baby.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well suppose it will only aid the weight loss if I have it I'm a stone down now xx


----------



## Oasis717

I could do without treats Tbh, don't have many anymore! I'm still 10lb up xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

10lb ain't too bad though considering ya nearly 7 months xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah Hannah I think so too, with Casey I was up about 2.5 stone by now! Sick again today, especially after eating, having a bad run of that this week:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel the same with the sickness I try to eat little and often but it doesn't make a difference still feel sick the heat is not helping either like I keep having cold showers but as soon as I get out I'm sweating again ya can count on a good summer this year cause we are pregnant lol then next year it will be rubbish its always the same when I'm expecting!!! I was having a panic this morning cause Harvey wasn't moving even after trying everything I tried that normally works so oh got the Doppler out and he ain't stopped moving since xx


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry hun couple more weeks and it will be almost constant! I know I keep doing a bit then sitting down, honestly dunno what I'd do without my support stockings, they stop my legs from swelling at all but obviously not nice to wear when it's really hot but then I've got used to them now, apparently at 27 weeks dh can hear babies hb if he puts his ear to my stomach so I was reading, but gotta get through my fat lol, will try later, no point now Casey's too noisy lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

He normally moves constantly now that's why I panicked a bit

The heartbeat can be herd but its determining if its his or yours that will be hard lol my ex used to try with the boys but could never really say if he herd it or not I guess it's good for bonding though 

Eee its still 25 degrees up here I'm bloody sweating just put my thinnest pjs on and put the kids to bed so I can chill out as your know I've complained of tiredness though out this pregnancy but the heat makes it even worse and its so hot during the night too so don't sleep much then been shopping today only managed one shop to get the boys some summer clothes!! It would be ideal for getting an excellent tan this weather if I could sit in it for more then 5 minutes such a shame cause I tan so well during pregnancy xx


----------



## goddess25

Had a horrible day so far. Never slept again last night, was up twice with msjor leg cramps front and back both legs that had me in tears. ..and have the worst cold right now with awful cough so needless to say I peed myself about a million times so now wearing massive granny pads in my pants for incontinence. I need surgery on it but I need to be done kids first. 

Got up with huge headache and the usual other stuff from s head cold. Dh works today till 8 so obviouskt have the kids. Resorted to having both kids on the sofa with me for a few hours watching tv as I napped. Livi is now in bed so have come to bed with euan he has kuds tv on and I am goung to nap some more. Poor parenting today. 

I will miss my treats although have not really chsnged my diet yet. Had a call from mw yesterday saying my appt was booked but don't know when for yet. She was sending details and instructions to my email..but they use my work email.


----------



## goddess25

Officially in 3rd trimester today.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess you made me laugh with pissed yourself thing cause I do that if I cough to much too its really annoying I totally need a designer vagina done lol I feel your pain I'm loaded but think its caused by hay fever I have cuts around my mouth don't know why and I have just brought my tea back up I hate being sick full stop but when you have eaten then bring it back up its the worst as for the bad parenting as long as you know where they are its not bad I sometimes nap with jake on the sofa with me so I can feel him if he moves I think when your bad its acceptable xx


----------



## Oasis717

I get so confused bout 3rd trimester some books say 27 some say 28! Oh goddess you poor thing, your day sounds bloody awful, I do feel sorry for you:( I've been lucky in that I can cough and sneeze still and not wee at all but I must admit I get up off the loo thinking I've finished sometimes and I haven't lol, dh is getting fed up of drips on the seat when I don't notice, I think that may be tmi! Haha, bit cooler here now thank god xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I saw a surgeon about 8 months ago. Need my bladder pushed back up and a few other things. All linked to child birth and Evans traumatic birth. Doesnt help that I don't do my kegels doesn't seem much point now. ;)


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm too embarrassed to go to docs lol ill ask after this baby is born though as it got worse after the d&cs I had xx


----------



## Oasis717

I had a mild prolapse after dd12, wasn't bad enough for surgery so they gave me this machine that I had to put on my perinium (that came up as geranium at first on my phone lol) and it passed an electric current through which tightened the muscles, it worked! I'm surprised I don't have problems after Casey's traumatic birth and emergency forceps, a friend a few years ago told me to pull my pelvic floor up and hold whenever walking or standing, almost like trying to maintain good posture, I had keep telling myself at first but it soon became second nature and I've never had another problem since, course I may have after the birth but for now I can still cough and sneeze while busting to go and keep it all in still, don't be embarrassed about docs Hannah, they will see this problem every day, I never knew I had a prolapse it was picked up at an internal. Xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill defo be seeing someone after Harvey is born!! 

Eee what a day been in hospital with Charlie all day he has now been admitted and is hooked up to drips and that waiting to see of its his appendix if it is will have to be transferred to a different hospital for an op I have just came home for a shower and a change of clothes and something to eat as never had anything since 8am :( while my mam is with him the heat is totally knocking me sick oh is taking tomorrow off as we don't know what's going to happen yet pleased I'm not a massive bday person else I'd be gutted just want Charlie to be ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is it you're birthday Hannah or his? Oh no so sorry, when did all this happen hun?? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine tomorrow and he complained last night but had ate loads of sweets so just thought it was that and sent him to bed been up since 7 still complaining and just got worse so took him up at 10am I'm knackered nick is going to do the night shift up there cause he says its not fair to make me sleep in a chair all night it's so hard cause I have the other 3 too and jake is pretty clingy xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god luv what a nightmare and in this heat too, no you wouldn't be able sit in a chair all night you'd be in agony, just hope all is ok, what a run up to a birthday:( xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They are on about transferring him now but still unsure why the hospital he is in is just round the corner from me the one they want to send him too is quite a hike to get to as its in the town centre x


----------



## mizcee18

geordiemammy said:


> They have just started geocaching but there is loads around our house they went further out yesterday to the angel of the north the kids love it x
> 
> Mizcee why you been on bed rest hope all is ok x

Hello all, just dropping in I love catching up with all your msgs I feel like im being nosey cuz I just drop in but boy has it been hectic lately. 

I was on bedrest because of my cervix, Ive seen so many docs and specialists its a lot to take in, there is no actual facts stating that bedrest prevents early labor, but some people will do it more as a mental thing because it POSSIBLY may help and it makes a lot of women feel better knowing they are doing anything they possible can. but my doc feels like if your body is going to go into labor, its gonna go into labor weather your laying down, or running a marathon. BUT I was under 22 weeks when I was found to be already dilated and pretty much completely effaced, (a normal cervical length is 35 mm- to 60 mm, I only have 3mm left) so there was nothing to be done until 24 weeks, at 24 weeks I was admitted to the hospital to get the steroid shots for her lungs, should something happen and from there I was basically there to hang at the hospital just to hang lol. the issue is my hometown hospital cant support a baby until 26 weeks, the hospital an hour away can support babies 24 and up, there issue was a baby that small could be delivered so fast that I may not even have time to call an ambulance, or I would deliver in the ambulance which would greatly affect her survival rate, I guess the problem with babies that small is u can deliver before your fully dilated and because their heads are still bigger then there bodies her head would get stuck inside me and there would b serious issues so I need to b there n the hospital so that at the first sign of labor they could just do a C-section for her best interest. luckily not a thing has happened. ive come home and pretty much resumed life as usual, im 26 weeks today so luckily now everything can be done here in town should something happen but its been 1 full month of being effaced and dilated and not a single thing happening. I have a feeling she will stay cooking for a long time and everything will be just fine, but its the docs job to be extra cautious and take everything into consideration. it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## mdjoy

I had a friend who was 3 cm at 6 months and she ended up carrying full term. Hopefully baby stays in for awhile longer :)


----------



## goddess25

Hope everything is ok Hannah.


----------



## geordiemammy

mizcee18 said:


> geordiemammy said:
> 
> 
> They have just started geocaching but there is loads around our house they went further out yesterday to the angel of the north the kids love it x
> 
> Mizcee why you been on bed rest hope all is ok x
> 
> Hello all, just dropping in I love catching up with all your msgs I feel like im being nosey cuz I just drop in but boy has it been hectic lately.
> 
> I was on bedrest because of my cervix, Ive seen so many docs and specialists its a lot to take in, there is no actual facts stating that bedrest prevents early labor, but some people will do it more as a mental thing because it POSSIBLY may help and it makes a lot of women feel better knowing they are doing anything they possible can. but my doc feels like if your body is going to go into labor, its gonna go into labor weather your laying down, or running a marathon. BUT I was under 22 weeks when I was found to be already dilated and pretty much completely effaced, (a normal cervical length is 35 mm- to 60 mm, I only have 3mm left) so there was nothing to be done until 24 weeks, at 24 weeks I was admitted to the hospital to get the steroid shots for her lungs, should something happen and from there I was basically there to hang at the hospital just to hang lol. the issue is my hometown hospital cant support a baby until 26 weeks, the hospital an hour away can support babies 24 and up, there issue was a baby that small could be delivered so fast that I may not even have time to call an ambulance, or I would deliver in the ambulance which would greatly affect her survival rate, I guess the problem with babies that small is u can deliver before your fully dilated and because their heads are still bigger then there bodies her head would get stuck inside me and there would b serious issues so I need to b there n the hospital so that at the first sign of labor they could just do a C-section for her best interest. luckily not a thing has happened. ive come home and pretty much resumed life as usual, im 26 weeks today so luckily now everything can be done here in town should something happen but its been 1 full month of being effaced and dilated and not a single thing happening. I have a feeling she will stay cooking for a long time and everything will be just fine, but its the docs job to be extra cautious and take everything into consideration. it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.Click to expand...

 Have they not even suggested a stitch?? I'm on a thread here that tells you all about it as I may have needed one get checked again tomorrow xx


----------



## geordiemammy

goddess25 said:


> Hope everything is ok Hannah.

They ain't got a clue what's wrong with him now they don't think it's his appendix anymore but still on a drip for fluids and been up a lot in pain I'm hoping to find out more today I'm just cleaning up then going up there nick stayed with him last night he is sleeping at the minute though x


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I just hope all is ok.and they find out v soon what's wrong, Happy Birthday hunni xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Poor poppet, hope he improves. Its hard when they don't know what is going on.


----------



## geordiemammy

This morning they said gastroenteritis but now its back to appendix he has been transferred to a different hospital xx


----------



## goddess25

I don't understand why they don't know if its his appendix..surely they have done an Ultra sound and had a look at it. Was he vomiting with diarrhoea for them to say gastro?


----------



## geordiemammy

They haven't done a scan hoping they will at the next hospital he can't stand with the pain he was being sick yesterday but no runs I was surprised they said that this morning to be honest but after the top doc looked at him the transferred him I'm waiting on my mam coming back from Glasgow to get the other kids so I can go over been with him all day but couldn't take all the kids over so oh has gone with him for now I feel totally helpless x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Hannah what an awful situation, it doesn't sound like gastroenteritis to me, kids have had many times but never in too much pain to stand, poor luv xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well he has been seen by the surgeon and the aren't convinced its his appendix but also ain't convinced it isn't so have gave him codeine and are going to keep him in overnight and do bloods again in the morning x


----------



## goddess25

Wierd...just look at the appendix and see what it looks like on a scan. I am not a doctor but it seems like a better step to me than just leaving it another day. Hope your mam gets there soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I couldn't agree more its such a simple thing to do so why not just do it x


----------



## goddess25

I work.with physicians every day and some days their logic baffles me.


----------



## geordiemammy

I mean surely it would be better and cheaper to scan him rather than keep doing bloods and all that he has had a better night I'm going over soon just got the rest shipped off to school oh said to wait and see what the docs said on rounds before I travel over!! Then I have to travel back for an appointment at my hospital at 3 for cervical scan its so tiring and spd is playing up big time during the night I forgot how painful it can get xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok the hospital are morons they have decided to do more bloods this morning then if they aren't sure of the results they will scan him!!!! Surely the logical thing to do would be to scan without the bloods grrrr would be different if it was their child I bet xx


----------



## mizcee18

aw Hannah im sorry you are going thru all that, I hope u get an answer soon and he starts to feel better!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dear Hannah, not good, it's just prolonging everything, surely a scan would help clear it up! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

The have just took him to theatre and I'm now at the hospital at the other side of the water getting my cervical scan I'm foaming that they couldn't re arrange my scan x


----------



## goddess25

God what a bunch of idiots..they could have done it days ago. Of course if it were there child he would have been scanned on admission. Hope your cervical scan is ok and then you can get back to the other one waiting for him to wake up from surgery. THinking of you, you have had a pretty shit time lately.


----------



## Oasis717

Really hope all goes ok and you make it back before he wakes up, they could of rescheduled your scan I agree xxxxxx hope your scan went wellxxx


----------



## goddess25

You will need to take it easy over the next couple of days and take some time for yourself too if you can.


----------



## geordiemammy

He has had his appendix out and is on morphine he is still sleeping!! Scan was ok and if all stays ok with baby I'm getting started off on the 15th oct unless he decided to come earlier or there is a medical need to bring him sooner xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The appendix had perforated but they were saying eee you wouldn't think it off how he was before he was taken down pleased they took him in when they did x


----------



## PatTabs

Geordie - so sorry your little one and you have gone through so much! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok too? 

Not much from me really, GTT yesterday and all ok but have low iron so need to take a supplement but apart from that all good. I can't believe am already 28 weeks, still feels surreal to think I will have a baby in just a few months.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have my gtt on Friday dreading it xx


----------



## goddess25

I was worried about it perforating...just glad they finally did something. You should put in a formal complaint. I don't think that medical treatment was up to much.

On the other side super glad your scan was good.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm just happy he is ok but if we has listened to the doc at the other hospital it wouldn't of been noticed xx


----------



## goddess25

Scary stuff not as if its something unusual to recognise.


----------



## geordiemammy

They said because the pain wasn't generalised to one area to start with that was the reason it wasn't picked up sooner even though he could point with one finger to the pain in the middle of his stomach when it started off but they did say to look at him you would never of thought it was a perforated appendix even just before he went to theatre as the pain was only really bad when it was touched I'm pleased the took him when they did though!!!

Anyway how are you all?? It's nearly 3am and I'm up feeling sick think the heat is contributing to it feels like I have my heating on full blast xx


----------



## mizcee18

poor baby. im just glad he can finally start to feel better! wat was your cervical scan for???


----------



## goddess25

Its only 9pm here but the house is pretty hot..lying naked on my bed totally over heating. Going to go for a cold shower in a minute.

not much news here.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have had loop biopsies and they were worried about it holding the baby they have been looking at it since 14 weeks was my last one today and docs says its a super cervix and looking rather good after 2 extensive loops lmao I was like oh ok never been complimented on my cervix before haha x


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess it's 5am now and it's too hot it got up to 30 yesterday I was dying as we just ain't used to that heat here I'm currently not sleeping due to a mix of heat and spd and worry for my bambino in hospital I'm also worrying about how I'm going to juggle the kids hospital visits and everything else without my m to help and the travelling xx


----------



## goddess25

It is a worry I am sure. Hope he is on the mend. Glad to hear you have a super cervix ;)


----------



## geordiemammy

He is doing great had something to eat yesterday still on iv antibiotics and spoke to the surgeon who said he thinks the appendix had burst about 8 hours before surgery so its really good that they took him when they did they have also washed his abdomen out with saline to clear all the stuff away hopefully ill have him home by the weekend!! I'm no good though I can't lift him or anything I tried yesterday and he was wincing with pain so I had to stop I feel totally helpless oh is being a total super star though!!! 

There are loads of babies on the ward too and I mean tiny babies one hasn't had a visitor for 2 days and when she cries I just want to pick her up and give her a cuddle apparently her mam works full time I don't know about any of you but even if I worked full time I would be at the hospital every day she must only be a couple of weeks old xx


----------



## Oasis717

Great news Hannah, you've really been through it the both of you, so pleased hes on the mend, that poor little baby that's there, yes even if I worked full time nothing would stop me visiting:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Nick says all night she is screaming he says its quite upsetting and he just wants to go and pick her up for a cuddle she is just sat in a baby bouncer all day only picked up for nappy change and bottle :( xx


----------



## goddess25

Poor little baby in the ward that is really sad. Nothing would keep me away either. She is probably just using the ward as childcare. Awful! I can't really judge you never know someones circumstances but it sounds a bit odd.

Glad to hear he is on the mend.

Its DH 40th birthday on Saturday, have been cleaning like mad in the house as you know because i brought his parents over as a surprise and they arrived yesterday. DH was happy, totally shocked and a bit confused for a bit. NEver wrote it on here because he sometimes snoops on my B&B and never wanted him to find out. I was so nervous on the way home from the airport yesterday..seeing his face was perfect.


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww that's lovely hope he has a fab birthday tomorrow xx

Well as the saying goes it never rains it pours for me I have Charlie coming home from hospital today I have just about lost my voice and my throat is killing me and John (ds3) is in bed with a temp that's through the roof and to top it off I have my gtt this morning seriously I'm about due a lottery win for how badly things are going xx


----------



## Oasis717

That sounds wonderful goddess, he must have been so surprised, what a lovely idea xxx
Hannah does it ever stop for you you poor thing, hope you feel better soon, how did your test go? Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Finger prick showed 6.2 before test should get results tomorrow for the 2 hour bloods I nearly threw up all over though the stuff was horrid and I seen the doctor after cause of my throat he says I'm just run down and it's viral farangitis or something like that I could hardly talk the pain is unreal the boys are better now though so just me to get sorted now and Charlie came home this morning so will be nice having us all under one roof tonight well except the little dude cause he is staying over at my mams think an early night is in order I'm shattered xxx


----------



## goddess25

Hannah what a horrible time your having. Hope you get the results soon but 6.2 before the drink is quite high. It is truly disgusting, i found it hard to keep down too. Hope you have a repreive soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's what she said hopefully results will be at hospital by today whether I hear anything or not though is a different story I'm also swelled up like a puffer fish but mainly only in one leg this heat is no good it's meant to get up to 31 today I mean omg when was the last time we had sun like that people are dropping all over cause of it cause we aren't used to it at all doc has told me to keep out of it I don't have to be told twice x

I'm sure all will be fine once we are all better Charlie should be fully recovered by the time he gets his cast off


----------



## mizcee18

geordiemammy said:


> I have had loop biopsies and they were worried about it holding the baby they have been looking at it since 14 weeks was my last one today and docs says its a super cervix and looking rather good after 2 extensive loops lmao I was like oh ok never been complimented on my cervix before haha x


lol well its a good thing its holding up! ive thought more about cervix in the last month then I ever have in my life. haha

I spend the majority of the year stuck in the house wishing for nice weather, the heat shows up in i cant wait for it to be over, i guess im just destined to be unhappy lol


----------



## goddess25

The heat is difficult esp when pregnant.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm generally not a sun worshiper lol I just like it warm pregnancy and this heat really don't mix I bet its boiling all summer x


----------



## Oasis717

Omg ladies this heat is way to much! Am up dh nans but while everyone is sitting in the garden I keep coming in! Absolutely hate this heat way too much for me xxxxx
Not looking foward to drinking that horrible drink on Thursday for my gd test xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis I feel the same been for a family get together and I've been in the shade everyone else has been trying to get into the sun lol xx


----------



## PatTabs

Evening ladies, totally agree the heat is overwhelming but I have to admit I won't complain as it south better than the miserable grey and wet which is inevitable come a few months!

Geordie - really hope things get better for you and your boys soon you are due some rest and relaxation! 

Goddess - hope you dh had a fab birthday with his folks that's such a lovely thing to be surprised with!

Oasis - good luck for GTT later this week.

DH and i finally went shopping for a pushchair today omg what a choice we came out reeling! No idea what we will buy atm the Stokke Scoot was fitted the bill but the price and accessories are a lot. Do you guys recommend any others? We also looked at the bugaboo bee which was so light but baby was very low angled...?

I'm currently feeling like a rebel on the train home from waterloo having been to see Michael Buble - it was fab but feel as though I will pay for it later! Just making the most of everything before baby comes really.

Hope you all have a fab Sunday..

X


----------



## geordiemammy

I have just got a icandy buggy your right there is so many out there it's unreal but the prices are ridiculous xx


----------



## goddess25

We have a Phil & Teds double..but i would like a new one, but I will be sticking with what I have. I like the Uppa baby not sure if you have that over there but its very expensive.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks Geordie/Goddess will look those up this week! x


----------



## geordiemammy

I have officially lost my voice my kids and oh think all their birthdays have come at once!!! 
The doc reckons 5-7 days till it will come back I'm bloody sick and I'm covered in prickly heat aloe Vera and paracetamol for me before bed not that the paracetamol do anything it still just hurts :( think ill play the lottery on Tuesday I mean come on I'm due some luck xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Got my friend to ring for results of gtt as I can't be herd down the phone stupid voice they said no further action so I'm guessing that's all ok and my body shifted the sugar ok xx


----------



## goddess25

Fab news Geordie re the gtt. Not so good about the voice. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

These children are taking full advantage of me not being able to tell them off :( I know I'm pleased about the gtt but I have all the symptoms of it which is weird I'm never off the toilet and every time I go its like a bloody race horse I'm still up 5-6 times during the night and that's with drinking nothing after 8pm so don't know where it's all coming from and even when I did drink later it was just a mouth full to moisten my mouth a bit as I'm always thristy and dizzy plus the tiredness but I'm now putting the tiredness down to so much broken sleep getting up for the toilet during the night see the midwife Wednesday so will speak to her about it and get a sample checked and my blood pressure as that aint been done since 16 weeks even though I have had hospital appointments and that!! I had to get my friend to ring for results as I can't talk lol x


----------



## goddess25

Definitely a good idea to bring it all up with the midwife. It sounds like you need a good review.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm just off for my 28 week mw app now been bit worried as I tripped last night and in trying to stop myself falling twisted funny which hurt all my stomach plus knocked my upper right stomach slightly, was half asleep going to the loo, Brooklyn's been moving well but obviously I'm still really worried:( xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Let us know how you get on if he is moving that's a good sign xx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure everything is just fine if your still feeling lots of movement.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls, hb was 150 and strong, lots movement, she said she thinks I pulled my stomach rather than actually did any harm which made me feel loads better, was really worried and still don't know how I tripped, just seem to be so clumsy at mo, but I'm always so so careful, she said I was probably just half asleep, I've struggled to sleep in the heat and was just so tired, she said to keep an eye out for any discharge or bleeding but doesn't think there will be a problem as all has been ok. Blood pressure and wee were good too, having my 28 week bloods taken on Thursday at the gd test. She also said the fact I'm getting v strong bh contractions that are a bit painful this last week is how many pregnancies I've had the more you have the stronger the bh apparently! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased everything was ok I keep getting painful ones too I can never really remember getting them with the others though x


----------



## Oasis717

Me too hun, they're def worse this pregnancy which she said they would be, she said your uterus is like a wooly jumper and once it's stretched it never quite goes back and has to work harder and harder! I have a completely numb and tingling bottom of my left foot, feels horrible, just googled it and apparantly it's normal, another joy of pregnancy lol, hope you're feeling better now hun xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I have been having painful BH too. Had my diabetes clinic today. Got given my machine and I have to buy a tonne of supplies which pisses me off. It might be covered by extended health won't know till I go and buy them.


----------



## goddess25

All my pre and post eating blood sugars today are normal.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's good about the blood sugars goddess!! 

Oasis I still have no voice it's a real pain in the arse to be honest never thought I'd miss it so much :( I see my midwife today she is doing a home visit so I don't have to drag Charlie and jake to the surgery x


----------



## Oasis717

What a pain goddess, hope they are covered great that your readings are normalxxxx
Hannah you still have no voice? That's awful, hoping it comes back v soon xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

So do I I'm on my 5 the day now and its so annoying I have to whistle for the kids to come down for tea and stuff lol doc said 5-7 days so fingers crossed it will be back by the weekend x


----------



## Oasis717

What is it laryngitis? I lost my voice with that, got all the usual jokes from dh about what a treat for him it was lol xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah it's moved down apparently and oh was joking at first but now its annoying him cause we can't talk lol 

Midwife has just been everything is fine she told me to put my feet in a bucket of ice for swelling and said the reason I look so big is because baby is up really high due to placenta being low still tech at 22week scan said it was ok but consultant last week said it was still really low she says he doesn't feel big though its just cause he is so high up she was laughing at my belly jumping all over as soon as she put the Doppler on to listen in xx


----------



## goddess25

Love all these happy sounding babies..just not happy mummy's. 

Hope you get your voice back soon Hannah.


----------



## Oasis717

Great news Hannah! And if it just cooled down I'd be much happier:) dh and Casey are at the best place in this weather, Splashes swimming pool, astounded Casey went as he's had a fear of baths etc for years and only recently doesn't get bothered having his hair washed, before he'd panic if the water touched his face! Now he's whizzing down the slides and riding the waves made by the wave machine according to dh, talk about get over your fear in one! Now if only he'd grow out of the night terrors I'd be very happy! They seem to have got much worse in the heat, hate that I can't do anything but wait for him to come out of one, he's so distressed at the time, but any attempts at comfort otr talking just make it worse:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It's slowly starting to come back just in the last hour but still not great like!! Oasis were you super careful when he was little and washing his hair and things?? I just about drown mine from being born from the first bath I tip water over their faces just a bit and once they got old enough to moan about getting the hair washed I used to just get a jug and tip it over their heads they all love the water though and after a couple of times of knowing I wasn't going to be covering their eyes or messing about doing the hair they stopped being bothered by it jake loved the bath but the first time I took him to a pool he clung to me screaming was like that for a few times and now he loves going and he just jumps in the big pool and that he can swim the width of it too!! Jake used to have night terrors but they seem to have stopped (touch wood) its horrible seeing them like that and not being able to do anything John sleep walks he is hyper all day though and I just think he doesn't ever want to stop he gets up and does stuff during the night sometimes lol pleased casey is enjoying the pool if I can and its still hot ill be going swimming this weekend I love it


----------



## Oasis717

No hun no different than with the other kids and they were right water babies! It started round the same time his night terrors did I think, he was really young when they started, he used to love baths when he was little and used to have a seat he'd sit in and play with the bubbles, it just came out of now where, he's a funny one lol, but I'm so pleased he's been today and enjoyed it, theyre still not back, Adam said he couldn't get him out lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha it's great that he loved it can't keep mine out the water but I'm like that love it and always have!! 

I wonder of he has had a dream about slipping in the bath or something and recalls it just with you saying it started around the same time as the terrors kids are funny full stop sometimes lol ds2 will only eat potato products and laughing cow cheese spread which is rather irritating (seems to be white stuff he likes) he was always fussy but would eat some things but now total nightmare doesn't even like crisps which is weird for a child 

God there is no air out there tonight I'm roasting and its not even sunny now its overcast hope its like this next summer when we can enjoy it a bit more xx


----------



## goddess25

Olivia is horrendous with getting her hair washed too. She screams every time although she is perfectly content to put her head under the water.


----------



## Oasis717

That's what Casey was like goddess! Only he would never of put his head under the water! Xxx
Hannah Casey doesn't like any food if it's what be calls brown standing for even slightly crispy, he only eats the inside of sausages unless they're from the chip shop cause you can't cook them without them turning at least golden brown, he picks the top off pizza cause he says it's crispy lol, honestly I agree kids are funny full stop! Xxxx
Just gunna have a cold shower this heat is killing, I've not been out today just couldnt hack the heat, 32 they reckon, we're def not used to this humidity, I hate it! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I feel sick with the heat like its just horrible when ya pregnant xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well v glad to have my glucose tolerance test out the way, sitting in a jam packed boiling hot waiting room for two hours between blood tests was not my idea of fun, rock hard plastic chairs too! Just gotta wait now. No news is good news as they only telephone if positive result so just a wait now:) xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

The results are normally back within 24hrs I drank 2 jug fulls of water waiting to have mine tested the second time it's really boring waiting hopefully you will be ok though!!

Another boiling day it's 29 up here and I'm swelled up and we are hitting a heat wave :( my voice had started to come back a little yesterday and today its worse than before I'm really sick now going to have to go back to docs for it xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope you get the results soon. I was lucky I work in the building that the Lab is in and they let me come back to my office, go back down for the 1 hour post blood test, come back to work and then go back down again for the 2 hour post otherwise I would have been bored out of my mind. It took my mind off the nausea a bit too.

Still have totally normal blood sugars and i had a chocolate biscuit last night and it stayed fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

They only do one test before the drink and one after 2 hours here pleased your sugars are ok though x


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's what I had Hannah, I took dd12 with me else I would have been even more bored! Think I'll prob ring my docs next week just to check if I've not had a phone call, I walk everyday and don't eat much junk so I'm hoping will be neg but you never know! We've got a lovely wind here today but going inside anywhere is still unbearable! Just been to Toys r us and it was like an oven in there couldn't stand working in that! Glad to be home xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I could really cry cause of my voice its so frustrating I've been trying to eat ice cream and it makes me feel sick but helps the throat but still no voice defo going back to docs the kids break up tomorrow can ya imagine if I don't get it back I can't even talk to them or tell them off x


----------



## goddess25

Hope your voice comes back soon. I can only imagine your frustration.

I am sure your gtt will be fine. It seems like every country had different rules. I failed my 1 hour but 2 hour was fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

Really if you were in the uk you wouldn't even be classed as having it x


----------



## goddess25

I know its wierd.


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm really glad it's cooler here today:) making the most of it and dh has been jet washing our garden, my god you should have seen him after lol, I've never seen him so dirty! It goes everywhere, he ended up jet washing himself before he came in lol xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I can imagine the pic of him jet washing himself..very funny.


----------



## Oasis717

Haha goddess it was funny but he was much cleaner after lol xxxxx

Ok so I'm being driven mad by this restless leg syndrome, it's got worse and worse this last two weeks and is seriously affecting my sleep, now it's not just in bed but whenever I sit down to rest, unfortunately it's not just in my legs, my legs are actually the least affected, my arms are the worst and the sensation starts in my chest and spreads out and down my arms, it's the most awful feeling, a lady on another site described it as ants crawling in my bones and I couldn't agree more that's the exact feeling I have, it's really getting me down now and I'm finding sleeping v hard:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I get restless legs when I'm not pregnant but only my legs get effected 

I've spent my night up the hospital with luc was took via ambulance earlier after I rang the 111 service but true to fashion they think its viral they want him checked though as thought it might of been meningitis honestly my luck at the minute is shocking the poor kids really isn't well though and he is never bad bless him his head and his eyes are killing been sick all over my cream carpet but can't be helped I'm so stressed with everything and still can't speak had to get my mam to ring 111 then they rang me to speak to luc then had to write everything down at the hospital xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god Hannah I can't believe everything you're going through I really can't you poor things that's awful, is he ok? Do you know anything else, I can't believe your run of bad luck is still going strong, really hope he's ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Omg hannab hope everything is ok. Sounds awful.

I have rls too its awful.


----------



## Oasis717

Do you goddess, is it just in your legs? Mine is worse in my arms it's awful:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They just think its viral so home with paracetamol poor bairn he couldn't even stand cause of the pain in his eyes and head I had the lottery on last night best check me ticket lol im sure its this house that's bad ya know loads of stuff has happened since we moved in x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank god its not meningitis, but poor him and poor you, that's so awful, you're lucks gotta change soon!! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not holding out much hope for a change of luck every time I think its got to change something else happens im really down at the minute I just can't take any more I'm really struggling with the pregnancy and illness myself and then everything with the kids on top its just too much I try to put a brave face on a smile and get on with it but I don't feel like I can do it anymore :( x


----------



## goddess25

I'm not surprised your feeling that way hannah. Anyone would in your shoes.

You are strong and will get through it.

Oasis my rls is just legs and feet thankfully, yours sound horrid.


----------



## geordiemammy

The last thing I want is to be depressed when Harvey is finally born x


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I'm not surprised either, you've been through so much lately and pregnancy itself is hard enough without all the stress you're under xxxxxx
Goddess it is awful, I read yesterday to avoid caffeine completely, I've been drinking decaff coffee but having just one glass of coke a day in this hot weather, I've not had any today and it's not nearly as bad so will stop doing that now, might just be a good day though, it's in my legs today, keep jerking them, I hate the feeling xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Sometimes if I couldn't talk on here I think I would have a melt down xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ok so went to see doc again today at walk in and after telling him what I thought it could be he agreed so really I've done his job for him morons he also added it takes a while to clear up oh fucking great I'm thrilled about that NOT had they of actually listened to my symptoms in the first place I could nearly be better by now or if it had been picked up when I went before my voice went I may not have lost it at all!!!!!

Outcome is its oral thrush off my stupid new steroid inhaler and that can then cause bacterial laryngitis!!! Oh is totally getting on my nerves too and I can't even bloody shout at him I feel like crying!! Until I get my voice back its going to be a nightmare during these holidays :(:(:(:(:(:(:(


----------



## goddess25

I am not surprised you are worried about that. It might be worth talking to your midwife about it so that she can monitor you more closely after you give birth to Harvey.

What a pain your doctors are....I wish they had given you the right medication right off the bat.


----------



## geordiemammy

The first time I went they said it was cause I was run down the second time they have me 16 paracetamol and said give it a couple of days the 3rd time I was told no to any meds for anything not even pain meds and told in 5-7 days I'd be fine well I'm bloody not fine and I'm disgusted that I had to tell them what it was to get treatment I'm sorry what exactly do they get paid for!!! Sorry for ranting I'm just so unbelievably frustrated x


----------



## goddess25

Yet again you should complain...awful treatment.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm going to this has got me so wound up x


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I had a doctor that I had to tell what was wrong with me it was an absolute joke so I changed, now I have another doctor that has the compassion of a slug, I cried in front of her before getting pregnant this time after the two losses and she just sat looking at me, it was awful. If you find a good gp it's a bloody miracle xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Doesn't sound too good.


----------



## geordiemammy

There is no care in the profession now there have been 2 really brilliant locums at my gp surgery lately but they are only ever there 6 months the main doctor basically tells me all my problems are cause I'm fat so I try not to see him x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh charming!! I agree, I've had no luck with gp's. I had a fantastic one at my old docs but she too was a locum and moved on:( it's virtually impossible these days to get a gp that one knows what they're talking about and two actually cares xxxx gunna be 31degrees today apparantly, dreading the heat back, I have a health visitor app at home today at 11, everything's changed and now they visit you during your pregnancy first xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't know why they feel the need to visit while your pregnant the old system worked fine!! 

Well I hear the royal baby is on its way hope she doesn't have a hard time in labour x


----------



## geordiemammy

It's cooler but muggy here today meant to thunder tomorrow ill be out embracing the rain lol x


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno why either hun but it's how they do things now, could do without it tbh I've got loads to do this morning! Yes well she'll have the best care at least, no horror story births for her I'm sure! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I haven't herd from mine yet maybe its not up here yet in fact I think I have only seen mine once since they changed over 2 years ago I don't even know who she is x


----------



## Oasis717

I just got a letter out of the blue asking me to make an app, her names Karen, should be here in a min! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Good luck x


----------



## goddess25

We don't have health visitors here. There is no after care at all. Your stuffed.


----------



## geordiemammy

I don't really see the point in them plus the more kids ya have the less they come out I wouldn't even know where to ring for mine if I'm honest my old one was ok but when I moved they changed her even though I'm still at the same doctors and that and I met the new one once and she was horrid so I'm not in a hurry to have her visit again lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Well dh didn't like her at all! She was quite rude at one point and he was quick to point that out so it didn't go quite so well, she was telling us we should get a free check on the house done by the fire brigade as its a service they now offer and Adam (dh) said my dad will do that as he was a firefighter for yrs and she tried telling him basically that wasn't a good idea and we should use the fire service as they're impartial, as Adam pointed out his dad would hardly not say about something of concern when it's about his grandson, honestly! She then went on to tell Adam what's expected of him whilst I'm breast feeding which I felt was completely patronizing, as a grown 25 yr old man he's perfectly capable of knowing its down to him to look after Casey and prepare a meal while I'm feeding, he already does that anyway, all in all not impressed! She must of known she was in the wrong as she said she hoped she hadn't offended him about his dad before he left, she was v helpful about breastfeeding at least and with one phone call got Casey's speech and language app for the 13th of August so I'm grateful for that but she wasn't joking when she said she speaks before thinking! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine wasn't even that helpful lol told me jakes speech was immature but the nursery he is at days he is advanced my middle 2 have had speech therapy done wonders for Charlie even after a couple of ten minute sessions when you watch them working with them they don't really seem to do much but it works but luc was a great talker and jake aint to bad so I thought you cheeky cow!!! I couldn't do with yours in my house to tell my oh to not be a dick about stuff once baby comes I'm pretty sure he thinks its going to be a walk in the park which of course unless we get a baby who is a fantastic sleeper never gets wind and never cries it will be but let's be realistic that aint going to happen lol your dh sounds great and as you have had casey he will know that its not an easy ride xx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like quite the experience with the health visitor...

I thought about doing that for awhile.


----------



## geordiemammy

How is everyone?? All good I hope I still have no voice the heat is slowly killing me and the spd is really bad I have never had sore hips before but I'm waking up loads with them now :( I have lost 4 lb in 2 days that really can't be good!! 

Just been reading a thread on breast or bottle feeding I had commented then it got a bit rowdy cause people don't like others opinions but at the end of the day its an opinion everyone has them and no one should let them bother them don't you agree?? Xx


----------



## goddess25

Totally agree.

I wanted to bottle feed Euan but decided to give breast feeding a try. I was blown away by how much I loved it but with pcos I wasn't able to produce enough so did combination feeding. I felt so guilty for months and months. The majority of moms bf over here and I had many comments while bottke feeding that almost had me crying.

With livi I hoped I could bf better with no formula and managed it till she was around 16w, I was seeing the bf ckinic docs and I make about 2-2.5oz every 4 hours so not enough. Had to start formula with her then and it was hard.

Dh thinks I should just bottle feed from day 1 this time to save myself the pain but will definitely bf again primarily for the convenience and the fact that its free.

I would never judge a mother for her choice. I was bottle fed, hubbt was bottle fed and formila now is so much bettet than it was then.


----------



## goddess25

Oh had my diabetic appt today. Dont have to go back for 3 weeks and just need to do bs once a day. Yay.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay for not having to go back for a while!! 

I started breast feeding all of mine luc was the easiest then Charlie was never off the boob and he gave me thrush on my nipples I tried to carry on feeding but it hurt so much so had to stop so only done 3 weeks with John it was 3 weeks also as I couldn't fit him in around nursery runs he would be screaming the whole time so stopped and with jake I wanted a drink so only done 2 weeks John and jake being big babies needed topping up anyway the hospital had warned me they might!! 

With Harvey I'm going to try and do as long as possible cause its free and convenient and will hopefully help losing weight x


----------



## goddess25

I got my information package yesterday from my health authority, I had to register online with the hospitals that I might give birth at, I was fuming reading it.

Very militant pro BF views that make you feel like shit.

Lists of reasons why you need to BF, baby will get diabetes, cancers, bla bla bla if you don't and telling you how bad formula is for your baby. I want to BF but talk about guilting first time mums into it..what if you can't it just leaves you feeling like a failure.

There were also lists against co-sleeping.

Pretty ridiculous these days.


----------



## geordiemammy

What's co sleeping?? 

I remember when I had ds1 I was only 17 and they were all ready to give me the why you should bf speech and I said oo I already decided to do it they even had me talk to women at a breast feeding workshop afterwards due to me being so young and took straight to it they thought it may make others do it or help them I felt really stupid as most of the women were a lot older than me and I thought they might think I'm patronising them!! Plus I had a super good baby he went 4-5 hrs during the day and slept all night from 11-8 so of course it was easy but with ds2 I could of cried in fact I did cry a bloody lot cause he wouldn't be put down just wanted to be fed all the time I was so tired and he cried so much I honestly can see why some mothers won't do it!!! Still it didn't deter me that much as I'm now on to number 5 and bf them all for a while 

Your right though they do make you feel like a failure over here too and make you feel like your not doing your best for your baby which I think is unfair its a personal choice some women see boobs as a sex things and don't want to use them the feed their babies others find the feeling weird there is loads of reasons behind people's decisions to bf or ff x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies sorry to disappear but swapped phones and have no data at mo so I might be a bit on and off, hope youre both ok, haven't heard from the hospital and its been a week now so am hoping glucose test was neg but gunna ring docs tomorrow see if they have results in xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm sure they will be fine oasis they get them back within hours 24 at most so they would of been in touch by now xx


----------



## goddess25

I would think the fact that you have not heard anything yet is probably a good sign.

CO-sleeping is when you have your baby in bed with you.


----------



## geordiemammy

I used to bring the others in when breast feeding lie on my side and just pop them on if I was really tired I have read stories about people lying on their babies think that's what really puts me off and the fact that they get to used to it as I was by myself when I had ds4 I let him in my bed loads was a nightmare when I met oh trying to get him in his own bed so ill be letting Harvey stay in his own cot from the start I'm not against co sleeping as it is easier sometimes but I have done it like I say and jake has only just started sleeping through most nights so won't be in a hurry to do it again x


----------



## goddess25

I find that I co-sleep for the first couple of weeks. I have a little bed thing that you can put into yours which helps..after a couple of weeks I popped them in a standing bassinet at the side of the bed which was fine but I did sometimes fall asleep while nursing still.

I need to buy a new bassinet actually, or thinking about putting he/she straight into a crib I am not sure. Livi is still in the crib I just need to get round to buying her a toddler bed.

Need to do that soon.


----------



## geordiemammy

I've had the day from hell by 10am jake had drew all over my walls and generally been a pain in the backside went to docs totally had a break down in front of the doctor then came home started getting really painful contractions been up the hospital I'm dehydrated and may have a urine infection cervix is closed so sent home to go back if they get worse all I want to do is sleep x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Hannah, sorry youre still unwell, those contractions must have been scary so glad all is ok and your cervix is closed, hope you can get some rest, it is hard with the kids, we've not got long to go now. I ended up ringing my midwife as i wanted to check my 28 week bloods they took at the same time as the gd test especially my iron and it was great news neg for gd and iron really good levels. Xxxxxx,xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm getting my bloods done on the 8th I'm still getting pains can't remember them being this bad though its ripping through my belly but getting further apart now so that's good!! 
My nice GP thinks I'm depressed I was like wouldn't you be if ya had no voice hardly after 2 weeks and everything else that's went on if there wasn't such thing as bad luck id have none at all lol I'm just so tired my hips hurt and can hardly open my legs even turning over it a chore in bed cause of the pain and this heat seriously wants to do one its far to hot and really muggy too no air at all we need a big thunder storm to clear the air then it maybe a bit better!!! 

Anyways great news on ya results and how are you coping with the heat x


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm getting my bloods done on the 8th I'm still getting pains can't remember them being this bad though its ripping through my belly but getting further apart now so that's good!! 
My nice GP thinks I'm depressed I was like wouldn't you be if ya had no voice hardly after 2 weeks and everything else that's went on if there wasn't such thing as bad luck id have none at all lol I'm just so tired my hips hurt and can hardly open my legs even turning over it a chore in bed cause of the pain and this heat seriously wants to do one its far to hot and really muggy too no air at all we need a big thunder storm to clear the air then it maybe a bit better!!! 

Anyways great news on ya results and how are you coping with the heat x


----------



## goddess25

Oh no. Sounds awful Hannah. Glad to hear the contractions are lessening. I guess they did a urine specimen, hope you get the results soon. Dehydration makes my uterus contract too. If I don't drink enough in the day I have 2-3 hours of painful contractions at night time with the irritable uterus thing. You are sounding like your really struggling, its so hard having other kids and other things to do when you just want to lie down.

Great news on the results Oasis, thought they would be ok since you had not heard anything yet.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I'm ready to give up I said to oh this morning I'm defo not having any more I can't put myself through this again its too much x


----------



## goddess25

I bet. This is the worst its been for me with all my pregnancies and its nothing compared to everything you are going through. Yes I have pains and discomfort but nothing to bad I would say anymore...the tiredness is what I find the hardest to deal with and it doesn't seem to be getting better.

Lots of babies certainly put a toll on your body that is for sure and your on #5. This is only my 3rd so I cannot imagine. I am totally done after this because its harder on my body plus i will be 40 next year.


----------



## goddess25

Did you plan for more anyways?


----------



## geordiemammy

No not really but just in case he got some ideas about having another after Harvey was born told him its a total no go so not to even ask but ya know I have been pregnant 5 times since sep 2011 if Mcs are included the tiredness is a big issue for me too and doesn't seem to be any better xx


----------



## goddess25

I have had 6 pregnancies since March 07.

Guess the tiredness is all in preparation for the babies emerging and keeping us up all night ;)

Its good to keep him straight so he has no ideas about #6.


----------



## geordiemammy

I couldn't put myself through it again plus I know there is no chance of a girl which would be probably the only reason I would of had another so defo no more xx


----------



## goddess25

You never know 6th time may be a charm ;) I cannot imagine having 6 kids though. Its manic enough with 2.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think my mc s were girls just don't think I can carry them x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls really glad my results were ok the iron tablets last year made me so ill, sickness has been back last week and a half and constantly tired but other than that im ok!xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I still have sickness although not everyday now which I'm pleased about I see we are on a yellow warning for rain later hopefully the air will clear x


----------



## Oasis717

I think we will try for one more after Brooklyn:) We've just had a massive downpour, got soaked getting my washing in!xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

You going to try straight away or wait a bit longer x


----------



## Oasis717

Times not on my side hun, prob wait about 7 months I think:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Your brave lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

lol either that or mad!xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha to be honest I found the smaller age gap easier than the bigger ones x


----------



## Oasis717

Me and dh always wanted a big family, its a shame im running out of years else we'd have a couple more I think! xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

A couple more lol mad is the word not brave lol its good to have big families though as you can tell I'm all for it lol had I not of had so much bother with this baby and jake I might of had another in a few years but even though it seems time is on my side at 29 it ain't cause of my pre cancerous cell that just won't go away so chances are my womb will be out they told me last year if I wanted a baby have one now rather than waiting so that's what we did I would of waited a bit longer and got my health alot better before having one but didn't have the time according to them but I'm happy with 5 lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I think I'll be happy with 5 too hun, I didn't get on with my sister growing up (still don't!) And longed for a big family and brothers. My dh is the same and as he was adopted wants even more to have more children, as my girls were from a previous relationship we only have Casey together xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm pleased my oh is happy with one lol I don't get on with my brother either aint seen him for 4 and half years he moved to oz don't even keep in touch cause he is so bloody pathetic and needs to grow up!!

Ya know my voice still ain't back properly and I seem my doc yesterday morning she didn't seem worried but I'm being sick after eating anything cause it feels like there is constantly something in my throat I have barely ate anyway but when I have I'm bringing it back up do you think I should go back xx


----------



## goddess25

This will definitely be my last. I didn't feel done with 2 but I think I feel it this time. Can't afford anymore either.


----------



## mizcee18

hey ladies!

back in the hospital. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up with weeks past and be full term already. the anxiety of this pregnancy has been so overwhelming. im dilated to 3 now, having some spotting, dunno really whats happening, neither do the docs? we don't kno if her arrival is just around the corner or if we have a ways to go "fingers crossed" im very thankfull tho ive made it 7 weeks since the shortening plus dilation started. from what I hear 29 weekers do pretty good and the chances of severe issues are much lower. its still a lot for my brain to wrap around that I may have this baby that's rushed out before im able to see her and then nurses will be taking care of her the first months of her life, not me
I just cant believe we are going down this road, its a lot to take in. I cant believe I may end up leaving the hospital without my baby for who knows how long. 
Everything is so unknown. I dunno if it would be reaching to hope to last another month, I sure wish I would, at this point I just want to make it to the 30's 7 more days, anything!!


----------



## geordiemammy

goddess25 said:


> This will definitely be my last. I didn't feel done with 2 but I think I feel it this time. Can't afford anymore either.

I was reading the other day that a child from birth to 18 costs around 222 thousand pounds to care for if I didn't have kids is be rich lol but when you look at it like that not many people could afford kids I don't know how I've managed with 4 never mind 5 x


----------



## geordiemammy

mizcee18 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> back in the hospital. I wish I could go to sleep and wake up with weeks past and be full term already. the anxiety of this pregnancy has been so overwhelming. im dilated to 3 now, having some spotting, dunno really whats happening, neither do the docs? we don't kno if her arrival is just around the corner or if we have a ways to go "fingers crossed" im very thankfull tho ive made it 7 weeks since the shortening plus dilation started. from what I hear 29 weekers do pretty good and the chances of severe issues are much lower. its still a lot for my brain to wrap around that I may have this baby that's rushed out before im able to see her and then nurses will be taking care of her the first months of her life, not me
> I just cant believe we are going down this road, its a lot to take in. I cant believe I may end up leaving the hospital without my baby for who knows how long.
> Everything is so unknown. I dunno if it would be reaching to hope to last another month, I sure wish I would, at this point I just want to make it to the 30's 7 more days, anything!!

Its defo incompetent cervix that I can't understand why they didn't put a stitch in when they first realised you were shortening look on the pregnancy complications page for ic stitch clerge or something like that you will find lots of lovely women who know what your going through some of which have made it to term with a stitch some of which who haven't and are on their nicu journeys with their prem babies xx


----------



## mizcee18

they said if they would have found it just a few weeks earlier they would have considered a stitch but at the stage I was at the risks out weighed the benefits. I wish I could have had one done


----------



## geordiemammy

Well your at a good gestation so hopefully if baby comes he/she will be ok just early have they have you steroids x


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear that your back in hospital..but it sounds like your in the right place incase baby makes an earlier than planned entrance. At this stage I am sure that it will be just fine. Shame they did not find it a little earlier. I was born at 33w as my mum had an incompetent cervix and that was almost 40 years ago and I was fine. Hoping that baby can stay inside you for as long as possible.


----------



## goddess25

geordiemammy said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> This will definitely be my last. I didn't feel done with 2 but I think I feel it this time. Can't afford anymore either.
> 
> I was reading the other day that a child from birth to 18 costs around 222 thousand pounds to care for if I didn't have kids is be rich lol but when you look at it like that not many people could afford kids I don't know how I've managed with 4 never mind 5 xClick to expand...

Wow that's a huge amount of money. Have not spent that much on the kids so far but they are still little. Over here the biggest thing is having an education fund in place for university etc,as further education is so expensive. Students come out with $100K of debt before even finding a job. We have education savings plans set up for the kids but we have not put any money into them yet. Need to get on that.


----------



## geordiemammy

Its so costly x


----------



## Oasis717

Hope everyone is ok, another scorcher today apparantly i hate this heat! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It's too hot I was just getting used to it cooling down a bit :( still no voice back to docs tomorrow also been to hospital to see about the pre cancerous cells in cervix results are inconclusive as can't see cervix where they need to cause its only inside the womb left so she thinks we will defo be discussing a hysterectomy I'm the neat future :( not that I want any more kids but realistically I don't want my womb taken either when thinking about it properly x


----------



## goddess25

I can imagine it being a bit of a dilemma. You have to think of your boys though and if its recommended to remove it then I know you will. You will be just fine, and you will deal with it but it is a big deal having your uterus taken out especially while you are so young.

Had my 30w scan on Tuesday it was awesome seeing the baby that late on, he/she looked great. Head down totally engaged. Placenta has moved so homebirth plan back on. Yay!


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay for scan and for home birth :) I'm not brave enough to do the home birth thing plus with everything else they wouldn't let me anyway lol I can't wait for my scan its not til 34 weeks though which as it happens is Friday the 13th September just my luck to get a scan on that day :( 

I know if they say I have to have it out its a must I'm hpv positive so I'm high risk of cancer which ain't great they have said it will be the last resort though but part of me just wants it over with and problem solved but the other part is making me think like you say I'm so young and if its a radical one ill have to have hrt which I really don't want but the way its going I think it will be out by next year I could cry with everything at the minute found all that out this morning then had step father on the phone he used his bank card to buy the oldest a game on his iPhone and left his details on so the bairn has run up a bill totalling £420 which has came out of step fathers bank I'm foaming then to top it off jake have just smashed an ornament in the living room which was the o out of love so the full set needs binned now its just a little thing but honestly I just want to break down can't wait til they are all back at school only over 4 weeks to go 

Jeez all I do is bloody moan I'm really not sure how much more I can take though its just one thing after another xx


----------



## Oasis717

Of course you don't, id be exactly the same, even if you've had your children its still a massive thing, hope youre ok in this heat hun, ive stayed indoors its too much for me xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm in doors but boiling still cold shower is in order once other half gets in x


----------



## Oasis717

Fab news about the scan goddess, I'd love a home birth but would be worried only cause of Casey being stuck last time and the worry of it happening again:( I'd have to stay in the shower all day for relief from this heat lol. It's terrible. 33 degrees and so humid xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

The humidity is the worst bit of it all xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Oops wrong thread sorry!! :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-01 14.55.35.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1









Rt.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## goddess25

Our temp went down.today. it's cloudy and a bit breezy. Its brill. Hope it lasts for a few days before summer reappears.

Hope your doing ok hannah.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes same here, temp dropped a few degrees, hope it lasts! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130801_202438_zps20e955fa.jpg


----------



## goddess25

My 31w bump...its significantly larger from my last posted pic. I didn't actually realise that I had grown that much. 

Its Friday yay.

Monday is a holiday here so really looking forward to the long weekend.


----------



## Oasis717

Lovely bump goddess! I'm more oval shaped bump than round lol will have to take a pic, just got a new phone today so working out how to use it:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I just took it last night but not very good at taking pics of myself in the mirror. Look forward to seeing yours too. Only 9 weeks to go..


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm really fed up now been to docs and going up the hospital soon they wanted me to go straight up but as its Charlie's bday I thought id come home and do his cake and that first blood pressure is through the roof and I've never ever suffered from high blood pressure got swelling in my feet and legs a pain across the top of the bump and sickness along with dizziness and head aches I didn't even bloody go for that I went for my voice :( 

Love the bump goddess

Its over cast here but still way to hot x


----------



## goddess25

Hope you don't have pre eclampsia. That would be awful but it can be easily fixed with some blood pressure medication and hopefully that makes you feel better. Thinking of you.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm there now protein in urine had bloods done and blood pressure has came down for now I'm just waiting to be put on the monitor which is taking a while as its in another room and there is a lady in there who is very upset obviously they can't tell me why the poor woman x


----------



## goddess25

Hope you got home and blood pressure was fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

Blood pressure was ok baby was slightly erratic on monitor but they weren't concerned and waiting on more results but I'm home and been told to rest and not get stressed out too much xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Hannah the sooner this pregnancy gets to the end for you the better. You poor thing xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know I've had enough now I just think surely nothing else can happen then it bloody does 10 weeks in Tuesday and they should start me off x


----------



## goddess25

You really have had a horrible time. Hope everything starts to settle down.


----------



## geordiemammy

I guess I knew it wouldn't be easy had a bad pregnancy with jake due to bleeding and slapped cheek but this one is even worse x


----------



## Oasis717

Not long for us all now Hun, hold on we've all come so far and the ends in sight:) I'm really glad I had you girls to share everything with. Thank you both xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am glad too. Its been really nice to share it.


----------



## geordiemammy

Same here its always good to have people to talk to especially who don't judge and know what your talking about x


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe we're gunnabe holding our babies in just a few weeks!! Brooklyn has hiccups as I write this LOL so funny xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Here is a pic of the 2 latest additions to our family 

Current Attachments (28.1 KB)
image.jpg (28.1 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## goddess25

The kittens are adorable.

I haven't felt this baby have hiccups yet. I remember it feeling so wierd.


----------



## Oasis717

Awww how gorgeous are those kitties!! What are their names? Brooklyn's only had hiccups about 4 times and only recently but yes feels v funny:) xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Feeling pretty low tonight. I met a friend in town and done tonnes of walking around the stanely park sea wall, had both kids in tow and it was exhausting. Euan was a monster this evening and I didnt cope with it well. I just dont know what to do with his behavior sometimes he is awful. He gets very angry and violent. I struggled to get him upstairs into his room, he went to bed with no dinner. I spent the next couple of hours having contractions which have gone now. I sometimes get scared thinking that I am such a crap mum to him what am I doing having a 3rd. I know that Livi is entirely different. Euan is just a challenge. I worry that something is wrong with him.

I want some kittens. I saw the cutest dog today. a miniature labradoodle...livi was very taken with it.


----------



## geordiemammy

Kittens are called Kiki and deeks they are so alike you would think they were from different litters!!! Harvey gets the hiccups nesrly every morning not sure if that's good or bad! 

Goddess your not a crap mother boys like to test you last week jake was a total nightmare drew all over the walls and after being told off done it again (think he has a stash of pens that I can't find) his behaviour sometimes is appalling but I know its just a phase cause of the other boys granted jakes is lasting longer and I seriously think he may have ADHD same with ds3 they really try my last nerve most days!! I really don't like leaving the house with them at the minute cause of the behaviour and the I want I want attitude so I'm like a hermit you will get there with euan how old is he agsin?? X


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess don't feel low, no way are you a crap mum, is just the age he's at and it's hard when heavily pregnant, it will pass, you sound like an amazing mum from everything you have told us, don't be so hard on yourself hunni, life is hard sometimes xxxx. 
Loving the names Hannah, v unique!! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They are really cute but won't eat been feeding them with a syringe they have started eating stuff off the floor if the kids drop stuff like pancakes and cake off Charlie's bday but they won't eat their food :( x


----------



## Oasis717

I had exactly the same problem with Teddy my dog when I first got him as a puppy, he wouldn't eat or drink, the vet said its the trauma of separation and new surroundings and I kept trying and trying, thankfully the next day he started to eat a tiny bit, I ended up putting his food milk and he managed it, bless them xxxx.


----------



## geordiemammy

They will drink milk but not water she has just are some meat finally but he still aint I will just keep trying x


----------



## Oasis717

Hopefully keep trying Hun and they'll be ok xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls. Its nice to hear as you both have oldsr boys and have been through it.

Love the kitten names. Hope they start eating better. Does the vet have any tips?


----------



## geordiemammy

Kiki is eating fine now but deeks ain't all he will do is drink kitten milk I'm not impressed cause out of the 2 he is the one who needs to eat but ya know he will chew the cat litter lol vet says just keep trying x


----------



## Oasis717

Hopefully they just need a little time to settle and will be munching away soon:) had an app 2 towns away today so had to sit on 4 baking hot buses, was glad to be home! Xx.


----------



## geordiemammy

What was that appointment for x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh nothing pregnancy related this time, for a change lol, it was with my housing association I'm trying to get them to cut a tree down next to my house, it's now damaging my patio and blocking all light into the garden and still they won't do anything. I went in person today as fed up of getting fobbed off on the phone xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

If its causing damage have you tried the council cause apparently its them who deal with tree cutting these days x


----------



## Oasis717

Yep tried them first but the trees on private land not council so it's hard trying to find out who is responsible, no one wants to be bothered so I thought turning up in person this time might help which I think it has as someone has finally come out to look at the tree and take pics, they've promised to find out who's responsible, they've got better resources for that than me so fingers crossed, we've spent the whole summer with no sunlight whatsoever in our back garden cause of this tree, it's absolutely massive now xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It's really bad that its damaging the patio too I mean it could end up damaging the house and if I was the housing I would want to avoid that wouldn't ya think xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oh bought a blood pressure monitor today so I can keep an eye on it the joys xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah I know and I tripped over where it's raised all the patio up, luckily didn't go over! Oh that's good you can keep a check on it now, mines always up the first time mw does it I think from walking all the way there lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mines never normally more than 129/84 that's the highest I've seen it unti the other day but I was stressed as had been arguing with oh kids were working me and I was tired and hot but had alot of other symptoms too I've never even had protien in my urine before either but it was +++ apparently still waiting to hear about that!! Got to go over to a hospital tomorrow that's totally out of the way for my voice cause its still not normal honestly I'm like the walking wounded lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

You know my eldest daughter had a similar situation with her voice when she was about 11, all of a sudden she lost her voice then when she could speak all it was was a croak it was so odd, it went on for a few weeks and I took her to the docs who arranged for her to go to a ent specialist, we had a wait for the appointment and one day she felt sick, vomited, and her voice was back, honestly it was the strangest thing, I never did find out what on earth it was! Xxxxxx I think my blood pressure has been 140/90 but when she did it again it was normal, I always get a bit stressed going to appointments I dont know why, especially if they're at the hospital, I've got a well bad hospital phobia from too many bad experiences, my dad love his heart used to say I had white coat syndrome cause I was the same at docs and dentist too, still am! Lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm not a fan of then to be honest lol I didn't get my pre school boosters til I was 21 lmao cause when I was taken for them I kicked off and started hitting the nurse was the same at dentists I think its cause we had to go to hospital every 6 months and get put to sleep to have eyes checked cause of my sisters death I used to hate it!! 

My voice is just a joke my doc thinks it might not be getting better due to acid reflux aggravating it so I'm having to take tablets to try and control that its a but better and it seems to come and go and its not hurting now I've been sick loads and doesn't seem to make a difference its just so annoying other than on here and fb I can't really talk to anyone lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg I'm not surprised you're not a fan either, so sorry, that must of been awful for you, I can also imagine the acid is aggravating your voice as mine backs right up into my mouth also it's horrible, I've been bad with that myself last two days. Im a bit worried today. I don't feel at all right, it started yesterday, took me like two hours to wash up I had to sit down that many times, I just feel utterly wiped out, unless I'm laying down I feel terrible, even getting up or walking up the stairs leaves me bent over with my legs and back feeling like they're gunna give out on me, dh is worried, I'm under orders to lay down which I am while he takes Casey shopping. I feel ok lying down and Brooklyn is moving loads xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Rant coming!!!!

Oh is off work bad has a bit of a dicky tummy hasn't been sick or anything but ya know he is still lying in bed which just annoys me do I get to lie in bed when I'm ill NO I have to get up and deal with the kids all day what annoys me even more is I was up 3 times with jake during the night oh woke me up moaning about a pain in his back 3 times and then this morning kids were all still asleep and he goes to the toilet and there is no big roll which by the way I had told him last night to bring one up from the downstairs toilet so I get woke up to trail down stair for that and couldn't get back to sleep just as I started dozing again jake gets up and so does Charlie and John who had already been down stairs so I get informed that one of the kittens has had a runny poo in the kitchen as it hasn't made the litter tray so I had to get up and sort that out and he is still lying in f-ing bed now!!!!! Am I over reacting?? X


----------



## geordiemammy

I have days like that I think sometimes the way baby lies affects back and legs more that other days I don't even feel pregnant now just tired and I keep forgetring I am til Harvey gives a kick lol I have had a general unwell feeling for a few weeks now which is annoying cause you just feel shit and can't put your finger on what's making you feel that way xx


----------



## Oasis717

No way!! I'd be fuming too! Bloody hell if that was me I'd want to kick him out the bed! I don't think it's you I'd feel exactly the same way, what a bloody awful start to the day for you, I dunno how you cope I really don't luv xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I hope it's nothing, I have got fibromyalgia and I do get bad bouts sometimes but not for a v long time now, I hope that's all it is, the funny thing is the weakness is everywhere I get the restless syndrome, I just got up to make a drink and had to lean on the kitchen side, hope it passes, I hope the rest of the day is better for you xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

What's that?? And I seriously don't know how I cope either I just want to punch him sometimes x


----------



## Oasis717

You're a superwoman that's for sure!!! Fibromyalgia causes quite a few things, it's like a syndrome with the main ones being joint pain and exhaustion, then loads of other things come under the umbrella of it like ibs, endometriosis both of which I've had. It seems to flare up with me rather than be constantly bad, the fatigue is terrible sometimes it washes over you and there's nothing you can do except sleep, almost like passing out sleep it's horrible:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Sounds horrible I get joint pain but its due to hyper mobility which is just a pain in the arse that's how my back gets so bad xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh it is awful the worst affected are my neck, wrists and back:( ah well. It was diagnosed after a car accident in my 20's it's quite common for a severe shock to be the trigger of it, like the ibs I've just learnt to live with it over the years, many take antidepressants and painkillers but I never take tablets, not took one so far this pregnancy, I just cope the best I can, only time I took painkillers was after ds birth cause was in agony from the forceps and I was on morphine when I broke two ribs in 2011, can't tell you how painful that was and it lasted weeks and weeks. Dh and Casey have been making a cake whilst I had a sleep, feeling a lot better and the weakness has gone, I need to rest more! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have just been swimming could totally do with a nap now!! 
I never used to take any tablets but with the pain I'm in I have to and I have quite a high pain threshold I wouldn't take codeine at the start but I have after 16 weeks on the say so of my midwife and doc but I don't take the amount I'm allowed I take less and try to keep it to once a day at bedtime to get some sleep xx


----------



## goddess25

You are super woman. I do not know how you resist punching him in the face....that would make me so mad. Its ridiculous. I would just lie down too and tell him that your as poorly and you need to take turns with the kids, see how he likes it.

Started bleeding a bit yesterday..not much and brown when I wiped only. DH and I had sex on Sunday night and it was the first time in 3 months since i thought i had the previa, so I assumed it was that. I have had some more today while at work and checked it out with my MW. She thinks its still from sex and it might continue for a few more days. Have been having cramping on and off but the midwives are unconcerned.

H saw your kitty on FB..utterly adorable.


----------



## goddess25

Hope you both feel better from the pains, although i am struggling a bit I feel quite lucky as still working FT and getting about really well.


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies sorry been a bit AWOL but been reading every so often.

Geordie - hope your health improves soon feel so bad for you and not surprised you are so fed up! Think you are amazing to be so resilient!!

Oasis / goddess - glad all going with you both.

I have to admit I feel quite lucky as I feel very well bar a few aches and pains all is fine and still working full time too, agreed my maternity leave will be in 6 weeks, 2 before due date so hoping all stays that way.

Had 32 week scan today and placenta had moved up thankfully and LO pretty much on track growth wise around 60th percentile so all good.


----------



## goddess25

Pat glad to hear your placenta has moved too.

I have 6w left at work and will be on mat leave from 37w onwards. I cannot wait. I am actually on vacation the final 2 weeks of August which is very nice.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I think if I was working I would probably be handling it better than being housebound all day x


----------



## goddess25

its true, its good being at work having lots to take my mind off stuff and work is busy. I have a tonne to keep my busy and keep me occupied. Besides I have to prepare for my colleague covering for me for 2 weeks, so lots of working ahead.

While its tiring being at work, its more tiring at home with the kids.


----------



## geordiemammy

Pleased all is well pat I can't wait for my scan to make sure placenta has moved at the 20 week one they said it had but consultant done an internal scan 3 weeks after and said it was still way to close to deliver safely so he has suggested they do an interal one as well as abdo one cause I just love getting my bits out for people NOT lol it's also in Friday the 13 sept so a bad omen knowing my luck then back on the 19th for the rescission of findings from scan and the at colposcopy straight after to get my abnormal cells looked at again like I say just love it xx


----------



## goddess25

They had to do internal one for mine. They did quite a big scan externally but baby is so jammed down in the birth canal that she could not get a proper look at the cervix and placenta as baby was totally in the way and refused to move. As soon as she popped in the internal one she knew all was well.


----------



## Oasis717

So pleased all is well Pat, lovely to hear from you:) I don't know how I'd cope if I was on my feet working ft but I think I'd be ok if I was seated, my legs are way too bad to be on all day, I have to wear compression stockings everyday during pregnancy as my right leg has got very poor circulation due to faulty valves in my veins and is always slightly swollen, I'm hoping if I can loose weight after the birth it might improve as it was better when I was slim! I'm lucky that dh works mainly from home all the time now so is always on hand if I need anything, this pregnancy the soles of my feet have been so painful, I've not had that before but again the weight doesn't help, I'm still having a better pregnancy than with dd 12 or Casey so I'm counting my blessings still. My scan is on the 15th. Dh's cake was soooo nice, don't normally eat cake but it was sponge, jam and cream, sultanas and choc chips in the sponge and icing and sweets on top! Lol xxx.


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks ladies can't believe its 32 weeks already, it went far quicker than I thought! 

Goddess - holiday before sounds fab are you going anywhere or just near home?

Geordie my last day of work will be Fri 13th too but am hoping its a good sign rather than a bad one!! &#128515;


----------



## goddess25

Will be staying at home and doing lots of day trips.

My last day is also Friday 13th Pat.

No more bleeding. Just home from work exhausted. Need to make dinner.


----------



## geordiemammy

I ate loads last night and had heartburn all night and could feel the acid coming up into my throat wake up this morning voice is totally gone again so I think it may be the acid causing it but I can't go on like this Harvey won't know my voice when he is born x


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel was the same myself, had curry last night, big mistake, heartburn all night til I woke this morning, nothing got rid of it and I was up til 4am. Have they said anything about you seeing an ent specialist? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm going to see one today at 1:30 oh has rang in sick so I don't have to trail the kids on buses and trains to get to hospital so happy about that lol 

I had the biggest meal I've ate in ages last night had steak homemade chunky chips onion rings and piled with homemade Diane sauce was lush but then I was a complete pig and had bananas raspberries strawberries with meringue topped with double cream and as much as it pained me with acid it was so worth it lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess I've just seen your other thread, I must of missed that I didn't realise you had bleeding, so you think it was from bd? That's great it's stopped now, what did the mw say? Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol ooooooo Hannah your dinner sounds amazing but it has made me feel so hungry! Not surprised we both got heartburn last night I had homemade balti and rice with garlic nan. So pleased you're seeing someone today, hope you get some answers xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I didn't see the post about bleeding either is all ok?? Xx

I'm starving now going to go have some fruit exciting times lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

I just weighed myself still no weight gain for another week but I'm eating well etc so I must have enough already lol. I'm so pleased to only have put 14lb on, obviously Brooklyn's health is all that matters but its nice to know I hopefully won't be too much up from when I started after, but then there's just over 2 months to go so I guess it could still pile on! I read yesterday that baby, placenta and uterus/fluid can weigh around 25 lb at full term! Dh has taken Casey swimming today so I'm going to go for a walk for half hour in a bit, I've only been walking twice this week when it's normally most days but I've just been too tired, let me know how it goes today Hannah xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

We the put a camera down my throat and just think its a really bad case of laryngitis another few weeks and I should be ok if I'm not go back hopeless really!! 

I'm still 8lb down from what I was before falling pregnant it goes up and down from 8lb to 12lb off so must have lost a bit if you consider the weight of baby and I'm carrying alot of water x


----------



## goddess25

Its ok. Had some bleeding on Monday. Had 3 episodes yesterday, and had a big bit of stringy stuff come out last night that looked like plug. 

I did speak to my MW and she was unconcerned. She thinks it was due to BD. Nothing so far today. DH is pissed off with me. He wanted me to take the day off and stay in bed but anyway am at work. Have a MW appointment tomorrow anyway but so far baby is moving around lots.


----------



## goddess25

Hannah so glad that your ENT appt went well and hopefully the voice clears up soon. Glad your DH could take the day off. Would have a been a pain to trail all the kids up there.


----------



## geordiemammy

What's BD I'm so thick lol I'm surprised the midwife didn't advise you to get checked out tbh cause they would of here xx


----------



## Oasis717

Bd, sex, lol, short for baby dancing! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess so pleased its all calmed down and baby is moving lots, what a relief xxx
Hannah at least they checked you out thoroughly, hoping it clears up v v soon xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww ok lol I did wonder haha x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol xxxxx I managed a 40 min walk today, it's all hills round here so it's a good workout, I was feeling it towards the end though, funny to think we used to walk between 2 and 3 hours everyday and I'm now down to 40 mins before I've had enough, I'm sure in a month it'll be 20 lolxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm getting the exercise bike out as apparently it does wonders for your back so going to try and fit that in while watching TV or something so it doesn't seem like I'm doing it lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's a good idea! I'd use one if I had one:) I enjoy the walking when it's not too hot, was lovely today, I feel as big now as at the end of my pregnancy with Casey but perhaps I'm not just think I am lol, wonder how much bigger my bump will get?? Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

It started up again shortly after my ladt post so I just came home and will take tomorrow off work too. I kind of wished they had checked me out but I spoke with 2 different midwives and both.unconcerned. I see them tomorrow so will see what they have to say.


----------



## Oasis717

I remember with dd 12 I had a small bleed at 31 weeks, we hadn't bd or anything, I never did find out why but they took me in to hospital for observations overnight, it all calmed down and everything was fine after that so it does happen xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I had a really big bleed with ds 4 in fact 2 really big ones one was at 14 weeks and I was on a plan to furtaventua ended up diverted to Portugal and spend 4 days in hospital there horrid people they were :( and the next was at 25 weeks I nearly died the blood was just tipping away from me at an alarming rate so was kept in hospital here for 48 hours and given steroids in case he came but he stayed put til 39weeks they never found out what caused either of mine so it really maybe nothing to worry about! Did they say your placenta had moved?? X


----------



## goddess25

Yes my placenta has moved so its not that. Its not fresh red blood, which is good. Its all brown or browny pink at most. Still having lots of cramping and back pain so will mention that to the MW today. I am pretty confident that everything is ok.


----------



## geordiemammy

They should of really had you checked out though to be safe!! 

My mw came today 90 minutes late she said 4 weeks ago baby was little but seems he has had a growth spurt cause she says he seems really big now she says we will have to see at growth scan which isn't til 34 weeks I'm quite worried about his size now he is also transverse she thinks that could be cause my placenta is still really low xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I agree goddess they should of checked you out but maybe it's different over there, here I was kept in hospital overnight and the bleeding and baby were constantly monitored xxx
Hannah I've got so big this last two weeks I'm so worried how big I will end up and how big Brooklyn will be as Casey was big. I've done so much today, dh has finished Brooklyn and Casey's room so we've been swapping all the furniture and everything over, obviously I didn't lift anything but I've just been on my feet and bending over etc and I had to walk up our estate twice which is all uphill, I'm feeling it now I really am xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope ya have has ya feet up tonight x


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely lol, not done a thing since I had a shower and sat down, dh did a lovely dinner and we watched a film, Casey went straight to sleep in his new room which I'm glad about as thought it might been strange for him, hoping hoping please no night terrors tonight he's had one every night except one since the heat started! Xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

They would have checked me out for sure if it was proper bleeding.

Just home from mw and still totally unconcerned. Its brown which is old blood so they reckon its eiyher of 2 things. Irritated cervix from sex or a small clot dislodging and coming away now that placenta has moved. Measuring fine for dates. 

What did she estimate as babies size. At least you get a scan soon to check it out.


----------



## geordiemammy

She just said he seemed quite big I can tell cause of the difference in movements in the past 2 weeks I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead but I have flab too lol John and jake were both 9lb ers but hoping this one wont be much bigger than that she said if he looks really big on scan they will induce me earlier providing the placenta moves if it doesn't its a section x


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I see goddess sorry I didn't know it was brown blood thought it was red, that's so good all is ok I'm so pleased xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I request to have a little 7lber please.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah that would do me lol the first 2 were 7lb 11 then I had the 2 9lb odd ones lol 

Oh rang today to say one of the lasses at work who was 28 weeks had her baby by section yesterday they have been monitoring her cause the placenta wasn't working properly he is only 1lb 3oz but apparently they are hopeful cause he is trying to breath on his own and only needs a little help and he is fully formed they are testing for blindness and other things but so far so good x


----------



## goddess25

Aw poor little thing. Hope the little one does ok, sounds promising.


----------



## Oasis717

Aww bless them, it's amazing they can be born so v early and be ok still, really hope the lil one is ok xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know he is so small and fragile they noticed at her 20 week scan he was only measuring 17 weeks so have been keep a close eye on her ended up with daily scans and it really wasn't looking good but they have changed their time since taking him out and said its looking much better I can imagine what she is going through bless her!! 

I went to my friends last night had a fab night being out the house didn't get in til after 1 then couldn't sleep then Charlie got up and Luc cause Charlie was up then had oh moaning all night cause he isn't well so I've had about an hours sleep on the day that I could of had proper sleep cause jake was at my mams the joys of being a mother and to top it off I feel like I have a hangover x

How's everyone else x


----------



## goddess25

Good. Havent slept well either. Its only 7am but been awake for awhile. I am so bloody hot can't stand it anymore.


----------



## geordiemammy

It's 3pm now and I'm totally flagging tried for a snooze on the sofa but can't even get that hope you cool down a bit its the worst being hot x


----------



## goddess25

Our weather doesn't normally change till early / mid October. August gets hotter and september is usually mid 30s. I usually handle it a bit better obviously.

Hoping to have a nap in the afternoon too. Hope you manage a sneaky one.


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had a good night Hannah sounds fun, am up dh's nans so thought I would take a belly shot of my 32 week belly, swear I look smaller on camera it's usually the other way round! X.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Why are they always the wrong way round for me lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Well no nap for me oasis your not too big and its nice and neat xx 

Ill take one tomorrow and post it I can no longer walk I waddle xx


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly I've asked everyone and they say I'm bigger irl! How strange, I'm really tired too can't believe we were up til 4 this morning, just wasn't tired at all the. Xx cx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm having an early night tonight but I don't know why I'm bothering as ill not sleep the whole time oh is still in bed ill I mean come on if I catch it am not going to be able to lie in bed ill have to be up with the kids and doing stuff the likely hood pf me getting it is pretty high too considering I'm already ill so defences are down and still trying to get rid of the laryngitis!!! I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be a man and have no bloody worries compared to us women xx


----------



## Oasis717

As Hannah are you still suffering? Yes it's a worry you really don't need anything else right now illness wise, hope you get some sleep, we're just watching a film first then bed for us too:) xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Hope you get a good sleep. Cant belive your dh is stillin bed ill. My dh is a bit better at manipulation he will get up when he is really unwell and make an attempt to help albeit a crap one that usually has ms telling him to go to bed.


----------



## goddess25

Oasis meant to say you look fab. I find pics don't do ourbumps justice at all. Its hard to get the angle right.


----------



## geordiemammy

Slept a bit better thank god but head is banging this morning but never mind x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess I know exactly what you mean, I took lots pics but still couldn't get it so its the same as in real life:) we never even got to the end of the film before falling asleep, so tired! Xxxx


----------



## mizcee18

Willow Sky was born on 8/9 she weighs 3lbs 9 oz and is 15 inches long. She is absolutely beautiful im so in love! She is doing great in the nicu, they are very happy with how well she is doing and consider her to be a chunky 30 weeker!


----------



## geordiemammy

Congratulations and pleased she is doing well love the name and such a good weight xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine looks small in pics too!! I went shopping with my mam yesterday as needed new bras not because they have got bigger because they have got smaller wtf is that all about?? My mam thinks I've lost loads of weight and went as far to say I look a more normal shape now I mean cheers for that lol I'm not impressed with the boob loss though not one bit I love my babs lmao x


----------



## Oasis717

mizcee18 said:


> Willow Sky was born on 8/9 she weighs 3lbs 9 oz and is 15 inches long. She is absolutely beautiful im so in love! She is doing great in the nicu, they are very happy with how well she is doing and consider her to be a chunky 30 weeker!

Oh wow congratulations!!! So so pleased all is ok and what a beautiful name! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I think Ive lost weight too despite putting on 14lbs my face and arms are slimmer so I think I may have lost a few pounds, were supposed to be putting on a lb a week now but I've been the same weight for about 5 weeks now. I had to hurry for the bus this morning, I wish we didn't have two hills to go to get to my estate and the bus stop, I had to walk a bit faster than normal, I wasn't gasping for breathe or anything or in pain but I was breathing faster than normal, all I've done is worry since, it's only a 10 min walk, the Internet doesn't help saying things like your heartbeat should be below 140 etc etc. xxxx.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm pleased I don't get the bus anywhere I would hate to have to rush for one bless ya!! Well according to the net we should gain around 2 stone in total throughout pregnancy xx


----------



## Oasis717

I usually leave in plenty of time but Adam (dh) has taken Casey crabbing at the seaside today so if I hadn't of hurried they would have missed their train! I had to go into town to get dd school uniform, oh well Brooklyn has been moving round lots since so I prob should stop worrying, I can't believe how much I've worried about little things this pregnancy, def got pregnancy paranoia! Yes I read overweight ladies should gain between 15 and 25 lbs depending on how overweight you were originally, this is def the least I've put on at this point in any of my other pregnancies, with my 22 year old I only put on 2 stone but I was only 18 and back to a size 8 within 2 weeks of giving birth. I had chronic spd with dd 12 so was housebound last 3 months and must put on about 4 stone, Casey I put on 3 I think xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I was housebound with jake but 2 weeks after birth I was 4 stone lighter than when I got pregnant so had lost 4 stone while pregnant which was great I'm hoping the same will happen again then i can get straight to the gym and swimming cause ill feel better about myself I am huge though its ridiculous xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah you're not huge! I've seen your pics:) I know how you feel I'm definitely losing weight after and if I'm down a few lb from when I started even better, I've got like 2 and a half stone to loose, I regret putting any on after we married but oh well it could be worse I could be up 2 or 3 stone right now instead of one! Xxxx


----------



## goddess25

mizcee18 said:


> Willow Sky was born on 8/9 she weighs 3lbs 9 oz and is 15 inches long. She is absolutely beautiful im so in love! She is doing great in the nicu, they are very happy with how well she is doing and consider her to be a chunky 30 weeker!

Congratulations on the birth of your girl Willow (also love the name). So glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## goddess25

I had lost about a stone which I think i have put back on again and a bit more. Not weighing myself.

I am also going to sort myself out with diet and exercise once the baby is out. We should keep in touch and do a weight loss post pregnancy thing.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's a good idea goddess might help motivate each other x


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies, I've been quiet for a little bit but keeping an eye on the thread - so excting that we are getting so close and massive congratulations Mizcee! Post a pic when you can, glad she is doing well xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm so jealous of all of you being 3 weeks ahead of me ill be the last to meet my little man x


----------



## Oasis717

That's a great idea goddess we can support each other loosing weight:) I wanted to keep in touch anyway xxxxx
And Hannah you could be early you never know, I was 12 days over with Casey so ill probably be waiting for you lol xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been quiet for a little bit but keeping an eye on the thread - so excting that we are getting so close and massive congratulations Mizcee! Post a pic when you can, glad she is doing well xxx

Hi dreamer hope you're ok and yes I know it's getting close, too close lol x.


----------



## geordiemammy

Well they said the earliest they will bring him is the 15th oct unless needed sooner I can't wait for eviction lol xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis you need to sort Facebook out!! And dreamer hope your keeping well x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god yeah I forgot all bout Facebook lol xxxx


----------



## mizcee18

thanks all, im so in love! I wish I could have held out longer but whats meant to be will be. she is absolutely precious, she got her cpap machine off today so I was able to see her open her eyes and shes been crying this tiny little squeaky cry oh I just love her! I wish I knew how to upload pix so I could show you all :)


----------



## geordiemammy

What device are you using to use the site ill tell you how to upload x I'm so pleased she is doing so well and that tiny cry will soon be a loud bellow lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Fab news mizcee!! Xxx
Hannah sorry if this is tmi but have you had a lot of vaginal discharge, I seem to be getting a lot of watery discharge which I know can be normal but after a super active day Sunday where he moved literally most of the day yesterday he was quiet in comparison, I said to dh today if there's still a decrease in movement I'm gunna ring the hospital, he's moving now as I write this so I'm hoping hell be back to normal today, wishing I'd not read that article on decreased movement and stillbirth, what bad lluck the next day I get decreased movement xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ya know its funny you should mention the discharge for the past few days I've had quite a bit when I go to the toilet and I always feel wet I'm guessing its normal!! As for the movements as long as you get ten a day they say not to worry Harvey sometimes has quiet days then other days he is jumping all over he was really quiet yesterday and then I ate a tiny bit of curry last night and he was doing summer salts in there I'm sure but back to being quiet again now but if your worried go get checked out xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes same here! That makes me fel better thanks Hun, not sure what to do maybe ring my midwife in a bit but I think she'll just say ring hospital at this stage, gunna wash my hair etc have shower just in case they say go up xx.


----------



## geordiemammy

Go in the bath my other 4 moved loads when I was in the bath I only have showers at the minute and they don't make Harvey move but he was when we went swimming last week!! If it gets baby moving it will put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Oasis717

I had something to eat and he's been moving for almost 20 mins now after, kicks and punches dh thinks there's nothing to worry about, I guess it's just that bloody article I read and the wet knicker thing playing on my mind! Brooklyn loves the sound if water too xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

What artical was it?? I worry about the wetness cause waters can just trickle bit by bit and that terrifies me xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I was just looking up something on google about fetal movement and it was about some news presenter, I jus rang my midwife just to be on the safe side, she wasn't at all worried and said you'd be a lot wetter than just a wet crotch if it was your waters and it wound be constant which mine isn't its about 2 or 3 times a day whereas she said you'd be wet all the time and more than just a crotch enough for a pad, she also said if Brooklyn's been moving for half hour solid (longer now) then not to worry, still glad my scan is Thursday though! Least ill know that everything is ok inc fluid level xxxx.


----------



## geordiemammy

I have to wait til sept for my scan I've been looking at getting another private one just to see if all is ok and they will do his weight then too so will know kinda what size I'm looking at lol I can feel he is big though by the way he moves like now my belly is jumping all over its like he has no space in there ill take a pic in a sec of the size of me x


----------



## Oasis717

Love to see a pic! Yeah I'm really interested to see how big they estimate Brooklyn is on Thursday:) don't blame you for wanting another scan, I'm just glad we get one at 32 weeks cause my next mw app isn't til 29th August xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (23.2 KB)
image.jpg (23.2 KB)	
I swear I'm twice the size of what this pic leads you to believe lol 

My scan is at 34 instead of 32 hoping they say he is big so bring him now lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

You look much smaller than me in that pic lol, def see you've lost weight too! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Honestly I'm all bump and it is massive I think the camera totally lies lol 
I feel like the size of a house I need to take more pics like that so I can feel better about myself for how little I look lol x


----------



## goddess25

Its pretty normal to have a day with reduced movements especially if LO has been super active the day before. This baby is the most that any of mine have moved, it seems to be bouncing around all the time too. I am sure all is well. Its a bit wierd that we all seek out these horrible stories at this time.

TMI: I have a tonne of discharge too, I have been wearing panty liners otherwise its too wet and unpleasant.

I agree O get your FB sorted out.


----------



## goddess25

Oh and Hannah you could go early and we could both go super late, you never know. I was 2 days overdue with DS, and 3 days early with DD so hoping that he/she is here on time ish especially since my parents have flights booked to be here.

I am feeling way more pregnant than I am especially in the pubic area...where you feel all the pressure.

At work and feeling tired and I have only just started. Up 5 times to pee and twice with mad leg cramps. DH was up with the leg cramps massaging my legs for me, bless. I told him to go into the spare room to sleep but he said he felt bad for me and wanted to help. Its nice when they do little things like that, to remind you that they care.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess that makes me feel tons better! And as we all have wet knickers I won't worry anymore lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

He is coming 9-10 days early anyway but that's still 10 days after all of you are due xx


----------



## Oasis717

I seem to be peeing for England right now and I have to sit on the loo for ages til I eventually stop as it seems to trickle on forever lol, I've also felt a lot in my pelvic area, especially walking, Brooklyn literally hasn't stopped moving today so I'm not worried anymore, wouldn't it be nice if we all gave birth within a few days of each other, can't believe how far we've come after everything we've been through xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I know, it feels like we are coming into the home stretch now.


----------



## PatTabs

Mizcee congratulations!!!! Absolutely thrilled for you and welcome to our first arrival....hope she gets bigger and stronger soon!
Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill be happy if I have Harvey when you all have yours lol just can't have him born on the 11th or 5th October!! Any other time is fine xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol be sure to tell him not to come on those dates:) regretting the balti we had for dinner, major heartburn now! Can't wait to see the back of that xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Why those dates? 

Hope your heart burn cleared up.


----------



## geordiemammy

I had one the other night followed by Zantac lol 

Goddess not them dates as my dad died on the 5th and his funeral was held on the 11th so don't want such sad days to be my child's bday xx


----------



## Oasis717

My heartburn went eventually and I'm not surprised you want to miss those dates Hannah, today it's been 2 years since my dad died, always a sad day, his birthday was the 2nd and the 14th is when we lost him:( xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It's my dads bday this month the 22nd August is a hard month too as that's when he got took into hospital and by this time he couldn't talk or anything from the 5th August it was like we were just watching him die slowly and didn't know why thinking of you today its such a horrible thing to go through xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou xxx I totally understand, my dad wasn't the dad I knew when we lost him either, he still knew who we all were but he wasn't the big strong man I've always known, he used a Zimmer frame cause of all the falls he had and the dementia was gettin full hold, he would never have wanted to still be here in that state, that's the only comfort I have, that he would of wanted to go months before that so it was probably a blessing for him but I'll never get over it, I don't think you ever do, miss him so much xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I can totally relate it was so horrible to watch and not be able to do anything my dad wouldn't of wanted to be here either they way he was he was only 56 and if he thought he had to live the way he was for years he wouldn't of wanted to be here I miss mine loads too could still pick up the phone to ring him and its 8 years this year xx


----------



## Oasis717

I don't think it's ever gunna get any easier Hun, it proper hurts he won't get to meet or hold Brooklyn, my mum was a waste of space as a mum but my dad was an amazing dad and grandad, lived for his kids and grand kids, life's well unfair sometimes isn't it? Would love to pick up the phone and speak to him even just once more, he died before I had a chance to tell him I love him and goodbye xxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It is so wrong that good people get taken why don't horrible people die I was pregnant with ds 3 when my dad died I had my kids young so my parents could watch them grow but my dad never got that chance Luc was 3 and Charlie was 14 months but he doted on them while he was here xx


----------



## goddess25

I see, I understand how that would be difficult. I can feel both of your pain ladies.. :hugs:

Your dads would both be super proud of both of you I am sure and the families that you have raised.


----------



## geordiemammy

I was so panicked with jake cause he was due on the 7th oct but luckily he came early x


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you goddess, that's a lovely thing to say, my dad did always say I was a wonderful mum so hopefully I've done him proud xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am sure you have.

Sitting at work, have my diabetes clinic today so leaving work early. Having lunch and baby is bouncing about like crazy.


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you get on ok:) I've had the same today movements seem even stronger and I've had a couple of painful digs in my ribs which made me jump lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Harvey has only moved today when I have ate something I'm getting loads of pressure in my bum and back which is really hurting xx


----------



## Oasis717

I tried bending over to wash the dog earlier in the garden, should have waited for dh, back been hurting since, been lucky this pregnancy as not had a bad back it's more my hips at night, I wake every hour gave to get up walk about til pain goes and swap sides, was exactly the same every pregnancy xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My back hasn't been as bad as usual tbh and I've never had bother with my hips until now I have to turn loads during the night cause of the pain every time I wake up I have the same routine hobble to the toilet walk back and then lie on the other side x


----------



## goddess25

I have feet popping out my right side or under ribs that I keep pushing back in. Clinic was fine. They don't want to see me again. She said my sugars are so good that I can.almost treat it like I don't have GD but not to forget and eat crap. I have put on no weight in 3 weeks infact a lb less so they were concerned about that.


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Hannah exactly the same, awful isn't it, also I feel like I can't breathe now sometimes when I lay down, hips and heartburn bother me most xx
Goddess I haven't put any weight on in about the same 3/4 weeks, I read you should be putting a lb a week on now but I've been the same last few weeks its not moved so hope all is ok. Fantastic news about the clinic though, great that you've done it just through diet, maybe the fact I don't eat any junk food or takeaways is why I'm not putting much on? When we have curry dh makes it cause I don't really eat much meat so we have Quorn which is a meat substitute. Can't believe my scan is tomorrow, best get some sleep, normally I'm out for the count by 12 but tonight I'm wide awake! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Good news on the gd front goddess xx

Oasis hope scan goes ok!! I eat loads of shit cause that's all I fancy at the minute but still lost the weight if I didn't drink lucozade (total craving) and eat takeaways I would of lost loads more weight!!! I also don't really eat alot of meat if we get a takeaway I take the meat out and eat the veg oh eats my meat I've never really been a meat lover but I do loves steaks x


----------



## goddess25

I have eaten quite healthily this pregnancy way more than the other 2. I have PCOS and my hormones are buggered...I find that during pregnancy because your hormones are higher i dont gain much weight at all which is quite nice.

I did take the kids out for ice cream last night after dinner, as Euan has behaved well for a few days so it was a treat for good behaviour..we are trying to reward him when he is good and taking away when he isn't. I did cave and had a belgian waffle with some vanilla ice cream and omg it was absolutely fab and i am not really an ice cream fan.

Been awake since 4am this morning so feel a bit sick and have a bit of a headache. My colleagues are taking me out today for lunch at a really nice restaurant as we are all on vacation starting next week alternately so we wont all be together. I cant be bothered as i feel a bit crappy but I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## geordiemammy

That's nice of them hope you perk up a bit xx

Well I got weighed this morning and in total I've lost 1st 4lbs went to my friends today and she says you can really tell I still feel like a whale and I'm pretty sure I don't look any thinner and if I do I don't feel it xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis how did your scan go xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry girls been so so busy today, scan went really well, once again Brooklyn was in the wrong position but this time it only affected the pics not their measurements, all we've got are two face on skeletal pics, but all was well they said and he's growing we'll, estimated weight of 4lb 6 but as you know they can be wrong, she said if he grew at this level I'd have a 7 and half pounder, yeah rite!! Lol but you never know I can hope:) on the downside my blood pressure was high, we spent all after in town and it was a bit of a rush to do everything inc getting dd 12 uniform then I had to drop something off about 10 mins from hospital and we were running a bit late so walked it, was all a bit uphill and I was v slow today, I literally got called straight in as soon as I walked in, but they did it again after the scan and it was still high so told me I had to get it done at mw tomorrow, worried now, I have a bit of a thing about getting it done going back to when I was pregnant at 18 and got stressed before an antenatal app and my blood pressure was high, I had two midwives sent to my house threatening to take me into hospital if it didn't go down which just frightened me more and it was high again. Ever since then I've hated having it done in case I start panicking again and pushing it up:( xxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't panic about it you know its normally ok look at mine the other week had every bloody symptom of pre eclampsia and its turned out to be nothing yet anyway x


----------



## geordiemammy

Good about the scan xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Hannah, I wish I didn't have such a hang up about getting it done but it all started so long ago, I was all on my own at the hospital and only 18 and got really worried for some reason and that made my bp high, but I think my mw said the bottom reading is the one they're bothered about more as the top one can be affected by stress, feel like I'm in a catch 22 now whereas I'm worried it will be high and the worry makes it high! Will do my best to try and relax I swear I have white coat syndrome, minute i step in hospital, dentist, docs or a clinic I get anxious! Xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Is there no way you midwife would do home visits?? Mines been great doing home ones during the holidays and that plus she knows how hard it is for me getting around!! Oh also bought a bp monitor from asda only cost £15 and its electronic maybe you could look into getting one and doing your own morning and night then you know if you need to worry xx


----------



## Oasis717

I was hoping she'd say she'd pop in but she's absolutely chocker with app tomorrow so I have to go there which is a 15 min walk and that's likely to raise my bp but I do walk there usually so I'm hoping it was just today, so annoyed I've just got a new iPhone and I'd got up to level 165 on candy crush on my old phone so has start again, got up to level 65 on this phone in two weeks (had pay twice) and was looking up bp on google and must gone on dodgy site and had reset my phone and I forgot it takes off apps:( all that playing for nothing lol, had reset it it went well weird, freezing, touch screen not working, it's fine now xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

There is a way around the paying twice and I'm up to level 306 now on candy crush x


----------



## goddess25

I gave up candy crush awhile ago.

The top number of blood pressure is when your heart is working..the bottom numberis when your heart is at rest. 

Try to relax and explain to the mw about it. They can take that into account when recording your measurement. Hope it's ok. 

Hope your little man is a 7.5lber....


----------



## Oasis717

Wow I think I'd be up there with you Hannah if I hadn't had start again twice! How do you get round paying twice? This will be the third time now ill be paying xx

Thanks for that goddess I will explain to her tomorrow. I just hope I don't get too worried before:( I would love a 7lber but I don't think I'll get one but you never know! Xxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

With your iTunes account don't make a new one just sign in with your old one then every app you have had will be available I've put loads of apps on Lucs iPhone by logging in as myself downloading it to his phone then logging out also done it to my mams x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh really? Thanks Hannah! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm so pleased I def have hospital phobia as my bp was completely normal at the mw's, I'm v lucky in that she's so lovely and made me laugh and put me at ease and it was fine:) heard baby's hb, urine ok and measuring 35 weeks not 33! V pleased xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis in boxing you as don't want to put it on here xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess inboxed you too x


----------



## Oasis717

Xxxxxxxx xx


----------



## goddess25

Just read your message, bloody awful. Thinking of you. xx :hugs:

Glad your BP was fine, sounds like you have a lovely MW. Today was the DD for my 3rd mc and to be honest I don't feel sad which i feel a bit guilty about it, probably because i currently have this baby in my tummy due soon.

Last day at work today then 2 weeks of vacation...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Goddess and don't feel in the least bit guilty its much better to feel the way you do than to be sad, that's a great way of looking at it, cherishing the lo you have with you and concentrating on that xxxxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess how are you now? All bleeding stopped etc? Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I was wondering the same how you doing goddess xx


----------



## Oasis717

Two new additions Jimi and Hendrix but Hendrix is camera shy so this is Jimi:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## geordiemammy

Aww bless xx


----------



## Oasis717

Casey hasn't stopped staring in the cage all night lol xxx they are well cute I have to say, only babies xxx


----------



## goddess25

Very sweet.

On vacation this week and next so spending it with the family and not on the internet too much. Bought a glider and ottoman which i have been lusting over in my previous 2 pregnancies so DH is upstairs right now building it up and I am making dinner while the kids are watching some tv.

Can't believe i am 34w preggo tomorrow, all bleeding stopped. Have been discharged by the gestational diabetes clinic. Baby measuring 34w. Took DH to the mw today all well, and wanted him to talk about home birth with the MW. We will see if he gets on board or not.

Anyway better pop off hope your both doing ok.


----------



## Oasis717

That's fantastic news goddess all sounds like its going perfectly, am really pleased xxx


----------



## goddess25

Aw thanks. Its amazing how fast its all went.


----------



## Oasis717

I can't believe I'm 34 weeks lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

All great news goddess bet your over the moon xx


----------



## goddess25

34w is amazing...it was the 42 days to go that scared me this morning.


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm so looking forward to labour I know that's weird but I can't wait x


----------



## goddess25

I am in some ways and not others. If I can't hold on till my parents get here I will be doing it alone :( I just don't want it to be like that. DH was my rock with both previous Labour s.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm scared stupid of the labour! But only cause Caseys birth was so bad, praying this one us different. I'm in two minds 50% of me wants to get there and the other 50% doesn't cause I'm scared lol xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess is there no one at all who could watch the kids should you go in before your parents arrive x


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis they will be more on the ball this time cause of caseys delivery so it shouldn't be as traumatic for you I'm hoping mine is as easy as the last one but I think that was a total fluke xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you're right Hannah. I'm worried about the time it will take for my mil to get here as well, and what it we can't get through to her at work xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm worried about that with my mam cause she is the only person I can ring but as long as I say labour they will probably put me straight through its the time it takes her to get home that's my worry also cause she works In the town centre but parks over the water and walks over which adds 20 mins on to her travel :/ also she is away quite alot with work in October so I'm screwed if she ain't here cause got no one for the kids as my mates are f-ing shite when ya need them xx


----------



## Oasis717

Same here Hannah I totally understand, we're in the said same position and mil is all we have as she's the only one we can rely on but she isn't always reachable at work immediately, I can see us taking Casey to the hospital and her picking him up from there worst case, just another thing to worry about. We have the same problem with friends, it's not something I'd ask any of them xx.


----------



## goddess25

Worst case scenario is we take the kids to the hospital and we just have to get on with it. I do have some friends I could ask but they live about 2 hours away by buses/train etc. 

I am a bit scared too...i said to DH last night that I was feeling a bit panicky about it all. He doesn't really get it..and told me its too late for that. I know that obviously but as time gets on and baby arriving approaches it gets scary. I worry about the transition from 2-3 kids and a few other bits. I also have it in my head that my labour is going to be super fast and simple and i need to get it into my head that it might not be.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess don't worry about the transition its not that bad the worst is going from none to one or one to two after that its easy cause your used to splitting yourself already!!

As for the birth thing I understand your worry like I said I worry cause jake was so quick that this one will be quicker even ds3 was pretty quick after a few hours of pains at home I went in and he was born 45mins later so its a massive worry of mine hoping other halfs new job doesn't take him to far from home else I'm screwed as they won't allow the kids in the labour ward with me had that bother with jakes birth cause it was like right get to labour ward now from antenatal so didn't have a chance to wait for mother to come so they had to wait in reception with their dad luckily cause I was pain free at that point I didn't mind so much might of been different had I of been getting contractions though what's your hospitals policy on children being there xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm exactly the same, got it into my head that as its baby no 4 it's gunna be super quick and I don't think that's doing me any favours thinking like that. I do think though that Casey would never have been 11 hours if the idiot midwife had believed me he was stuck, that prolonged my labour by at least 5/6 hours so you never know. But labours so unpredictable. Who knows! Children aren't allowed in labour ward at our hospital either, I'm feeling panicky about the whole thing from the birth to bringing Brooklyn home and everything changing, It's still daunting after 5 years since Case however much we want Brooklyn I'm still nervous! X.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know I have to stay in for a bit so dreading that and leaving the others really but I suppose it give me the time alone with Harvey to get to know him a bit before I have to share him with everyone else xx


----------



## Oasis717

I had Casey at 1.22 am and was home by 8.00pm I hate hospitals but yes it is nice the time you get to spend alone with them. How long you got to stay in for Hannah? I'm so tired tonight, done so much again today in here, I wonder how there is anything left to do! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm hoping only 24hrs but was 48 with jake due to the gbs but if I have him at say 9pm on a Saturday they won't let me out until the Monday morning!! I don't like being in you feel like your being watched and ya can't just get on with stuff like at home xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah they wanted keep me in another night but I told them I had painkillers at home etc and they let me out. God did I regret wanting to get home, the painkillers didn't even touch the pain from the forceps and the next day when the midwife came she was horrified at the amount of pain I was (I was literally shaking with it) and immediately rang for v strong painkilling suppositories, was the biggest mistake I could of made trying get home too soon. She told me forceps is more painful than a c section and the hospital should never have let me out. I definitely wouldn't do that again. Would only come home if I really was ok to this time. If I didn't have such a bad hospital phobia I would of stayed put! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I discharged myself after having my first they weren't impressed but it was my choice but as I had more I didn't mind staying in a bit for the break x


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah I learned my lesson! If that happened again, pray it doesn't, but if it does I'm staying in, couldn't sleep for hours last night again, restless leg syndrome getting worse and my back and shoulders are worse affected. I've changed my mind I want the weeks to hurry up now! Lolxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

What does restless legs feel like at night cause lately mine have felt like they are swelling so I've had to move them they aren't swelling though but it wakes me up loads x


----------



## Oasis717

It's like a creeping tingling its really hard to explain, on one site the lady said it felt like ants running in her bones, that's probably the best explanation of it, it's horrible, it's in the legs mostly but the whole body can be affected and unfortunately that's what's happened with me, it's worse in my chest, shoulders and arms, it's the most horrible feeling and it's keeping me awake for hours, once I get into the early hours it eases off so I can sleep. Also I feel like I can't breathe when I lay down so that doesn't help. Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

I have the can't breath thing all the time its horrible xx


----------



## Oasis717

Isn't it! Oh well not long now til were back to normal, not that I'm sure I was ever actually normal lol xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I can't wait its horrible from this point cause it drags a bit I think can't believe we are as far on as we are mind it seems to have flew over even with all our complaints lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Least we got each other to complain to and understand! Lol. Dunno which bit I hate most 1st trimester with all the terrible sickness and food aversions or third trimester with all the pains and lack of sleep etc! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know what you mean xx


----------



## goddess25

I was in labour with Eusn for about 12 hours and he was stuck for 4 of those. I was only in labour with Liv cor just over 3 and she fell out after s few pushes. Uncomfortable and sore tonight and knacked. Livi.is getting.up between 5-6 am since we put her into a bed. Its been quite the transition.


----------



## geordiemammy

Jake used to be a nightmare goddess so I feel for you x


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah I def think if Casey hadn't got stuck it would have been much quicker! Hoping to not be induced this time too, been induced twice and one natural birth and the natural was way less painful with proper gaps between contractions. Read another post on here where a lady said the same and that both times she was induced were far more painful and only seconds between contractions versus her natural birth which was much different. I think I was never going to go naturally with Casey, I think he was in the wrong position right from the start and that's why my body never started off. Hope it's different this time. Xxx.


----------



## geordiemammy

My friend had 3 naturals then a induction he 3 were really quick and easy and not that bad but the induction took forever and she said the pain was terrible that's what puts me off so I'm just going to try and induce myself from 37 weeks so gives it a week to work before actual induction and I'm seriously hoping my cervix bloody opens and my placenta has moved at next scan xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah same here Hun, it wasn't good both times I was induced but the first time I was induced I was only in labour 3 hours so you never can tell, you never know, but yeah I really want to go into labour myself this time. How's Harvey moving today? Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

He still aint moving as much as he normally does but he is moving but ill tell you what I have noticed I put my hand on my belly the other day and could feel him with my hand but couldn't feel it from the inside it that makes sense xx


----------



## Oasis717

That might explain it then:) perhaps he is moving the same but you're feeling him more from outside xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Weird though x


----------



## Oasis717

It is a bit! But you can feel him so that's good:) loving the new pic! They're gorgeous boys xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Thanks!! I had my mate take some of them the other week as wanted some before Harvey came she took a few they are all on fb they all look like butter wouldn't melt in pics lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol isn't that always the way! Casey looks like an angel in pics:) it's a lovely pic xxx


----------



## goddess25

It is a lovely picture.

I went into labour on my own with both. Hope itsthe same this time.


----------



## geordiemammy

I only ever got an induction date with my first but think that scared me into labour as with 2 days of getting the date I had him he was 7 days over ds 2 came 5 days early ds3 was born on his due date and jake came at 39 weeks so if I can possibly avoid induction I will like I say ill try anything myself first and if my placenta doesn't move it will be a section anyway x


----------



## Oasis717

I will be doing EVERYTHING (well only safe things!) to get myself into labour this time including a good bounce on an exercise ball. Walking and sex! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I gave birth at 40+2 with Euan and 39+3 with Livi after a stretch and sweep. My parents arrive at 39+4 this time so if baby could stay in till then that would be excellent.


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess the midwife i had with Casey really put me off about those sweeps do they hurt? She made them sound awful :( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I have had 2 sweeps they are uncomfortable but not unbearable so if they offer it take it lol 
Apparently nipple stimulation and reflexology on your feet search YouTube for the video of what to do with the pressure points on ya feet and its meant to start ya off herd of loads on here starting off with that after getting their partner to do their feet for 2 nights xz


----------



## Oasis717

Cheers Hun, I've never had one but even the name of it puts me off!! Stretch and sweep, soooo gross! I think though that I'd rather have one of those than be induced, that was bloody painful having my cervix pulled back or forward or whatever it was to put the gel in. So painful! I ended up in hospital with contractions at 36 weeks with dd 12 after my midwife then told me to stimulate my nipples but the contractions wore off! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

When they say nipple stimulation what do the actually mean xx


----------



## Oasis717

Massaging and tweaking them is what my old midwife told me! It worked instantly for me with dd12 and started the contractions off xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I don't think I could bare that at the minute they are too sore x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know! Same here. Tbh if I get to due and nothing ill bear it! I seem to have developed an appetite last two days, after the last 3 weeks struggling to eat and forcing myself it feels funny actually being ravenous! Xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha I'm craving pop tarts lol had to ring asda down the road last night to see if they stocked them so oh would go get me them lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Haha! Mine is orange jelly and ice cream lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mmmmmm jelly and ice cream xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know. Yum. And how old am I lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha xx


----------



## goddess25

I am craving things that I can only get at home like square sausage on a roll, good black pudding from the chip shop, jam sugary donuts, and british crisps.

I had a stretch and sweep the day I went into labour with Euan and I had sex when I got home from the midwife and walked a tonne. I had one the day I went into labour with Livi, I was bleeding after, walked for about 4 hours after which was very uncomfortable and also had sex again. It seemed to work both times. I was 3cm dilated and cervix like butter apparently both times before going into labour.

I did not find them particularly uncomfortable at all actually...since you have had lots of kids I am sure you wont find it too bad.

I dont like the sound of nipple stimulation either...i cant bear anything or anyone touching my nips.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess, that does help as I'd rather anything other than induction! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Its certainly worth a try right when you get closer to the date. If baby stays inside me till my parents get here, I have a MW appt at 39+6 and will be demanding a stretch and sweep, walking and having sneaky sex later that day.

Fingers crossed we all get what we wish for.


----------



## Oasis717

Will try exactly the same:) definitely fingers crossed xxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah my message won't go through to you til you clear your in box it said lol xx.


----------



## geordiemammy

Haha ill do it now x


----------



## geordiemammy

Done


----------



## Oasis717

K Hun xxx


----------



## goddess25

We are having babies next month!!!!!


----------



## geordiemammy

That makes it sound so close lol how you doing have you enjoyed your holidays x


----------



## goddess25

Yes but have been reminded how bloody hard it is being home all day with 2 kids. My romantic notion of mat leave is firmly chucked out the window. Back to work tomorrow. 9 days to go.


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo I know!!! It's too close!! Casey starts infants Wednesday will miss him loads:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I know I'm looking forward to starting work again next year if I'm honest x


----------



## goddess25

We have Euan going to preschool 3 mornings a week in preparation for school next year and need to get Livi booked in for a few things.

Its been a lovely vacation..

Had a horrible panic yesterday. Went to a waterslide park, I was in charge of Euan and I told him to walk up to a set of stairs to a kiddie slide and I would be waiting at the bottom for him. I turned my head for a second and he was gone. He was missing for about 20 minutes in a waterpark where he can't swim. It was awful and nothing I want to experience again. I was holding Olivia and wandering around looking for him and Steven was running around frantically looking for him too. After about 10m I initiated an alert with the waterpark and we had everyone looking for him. He was eventually found really far from the kid area standing watching adult sliders killing himself laughing at them going down on their sliding tubes. We were not happy with him at all for running away that far. I was so starting to get upset thinking lots of horrible thoughts...

How did you guys get your kids to stay by you if you did. We have stared to tell him about the bad man that will come and take him away if he does not stay close to us, but I am not sure if that is the right route to go.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg goddess I'm so sorry I would literally have been beside myself with panic. Buying Caseys uniform last week he hid in the clothes rail for only 2 mins but I was in a blind panic thinking he'd left the shop which had the door open out into the busy high street and someone had taken. He said he was playing hide and seek so as he didn't actually go off I explained to him that he must never play that outside only indoors as its not safe to hide outside. I literally have him in my sights or holding my hand the whole time we are out anywhere, Adams slightly less relaxed than me but obviously he doesn't let him out if his sight. It's my greatest fear someone taking him. I think I'm probably more paranoid than some people, at a young age it does just take a sec looking away which we've all done. Just glad he was ok but what a terrible shock. We have told him that are nasty ladies and men out there and he must always stay by us as he can get taken away. We don't go over the top with it but I'd rather he was a little afraid and was safe than not. They have no fear when young. It's a shame we live in a world where we have to take away a small part of their innocence isn't it:( xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I've always tried to give mine a little bit of freedom but I tell them they can run ahead a bit but always stay where I can see them and they can see me I have on a few occasions lost them in shops but I generally know they are at the toy bit and they know not to talk to strangers John was once playing out with a friend and his mother had seen them one minute and the next they were gone they were brought home by police after sitting in sainsburys car park a mile away he ain't done it since mind I do tell them about bad people who would take them (but I'm pretty sure they would sharp bring them back) its so scary out there now I make sure mine are always with one of the others and they stick to that but ya never know who your neighbours are these days sooooo scary!!! 

Pleased he is ok though xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess how you doing xx


----------



## goddess25

Doing ok, thanks.

Had my MW appt on Friday, baby is engaged. Shoulders are right at pubic bone and fundal height measurement was 34w so baby has most definitely dropped.

1 more week at work and I am done, really looking forward to it.


----------



## goddess25

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oasis717

That's great news goddess!! Brooklyn wasn't engaged at my last app but he was head down. I think he's come down more in the last couple weeks but I don't think he's engaged yet. Have been resting last couple days as had some bad lightning pains in my cervix and me thinks I have a touch of SPD. Heartburn is pretty much constant too. Have felt rubbish tbh! Xx.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I bet your bundle comes early!! 

Mine was lying with his head just at my left hip on an angle apparently so inbetween transverse and head down little bugger im suffering with heartburn too infact I think that might be why I'm losing my voice again cause of acid reflux burning my throat I also spoke to soon on the spd front although its not bad during the day its killing on a night now :( 

Bet your counting down the days to maternity leave then you can totally relax xx


----------



## goddess25

Yes thoroughly looking forward go it. I think you might be right about he/she coming early.

Sorry your feeling rubbish oasis and it makes sense abou voice with all the reflux geordie.

I have only had heartburn a couple of times while pregnant.


----------



## Oasis717

You're very lucky!:) it seems to plague me in pregnancies:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Plagues me too I really hope it goes after baby is born!! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess what does your midwife say about when they think you will deliver and how far on were you with the other when you went into labour xz


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah my heartburn went as soon as I gave birth! Hopefully it will with you too xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

It did with 1 2 & 3 but with jake I had it really bad and kept getting it after just not as bad but its been even worse this time but I'm hoping losing weight will help too cause apparently if you belly is big it makes it worse cause it pushes it up that's why we suffer during pregnancy xx


----------



## goddess25

My MW didn't say and I didn't think to ask. Will ask her on Saturday.

I was 40+2 with Euan and 39+3 with Livi. 

I never had heart burn with the other 2 either..thankfully as it sounds awful.


----------



## geordiemammy

Your soooooo lucky to not suffer from it xx


----------



## goddess25

I know...I feel I have enough right now without heartburn on top of it.

4 days and 1 hour of work to go, cannot wait.


----------



## geordiemammy

Counting down the minutes lol you will be off before you know it xx


----------



## goddess25

Any tips on keeping a toddler in bed. We moved Olivia into a toddler bed about 3.5 weeks ago and every single night since then it takes 60-90m to get her to stay in bed. The first few nights she was a bit freaked out and scared so I sat with her until she fell asleep but I don't want to get into that habbit.

Last night was 80m and I was so exhausted..DH is back at work so I have the 12 hour day at work, then have the kids, getting them to bed, repeatedly putting Livi to bed every 5-10m for that length of time before cleaning the kitchen is so tiring. I was almost in tears last night at the end as I was so tired.

She doesn't seem scared anymore, I think she likes the new found independence and she just keeps getting up with excuses, i am thirsty, i am hungry, i have peed and need changed, I need to look at a book, I am not tired, bla bla bla.

Any tips most welcome..


----------



## geordiemammy

Jake was a really really bad sleeper I used to have to lie with him in a double bed once he started sleeping a bit better I got him a toddler bed I have cried many nights cause he wouldn't sleep once the toddler bed was in I started by sitting with him then I started putting a book on his bed a lucozade sport bottle with weak juice in it next to him and put his fav toy there too with a teddy saying he was looking after him I also put a DVD on most people would say don't do this but I was so fed up that I just didn't care anymore and if it worked I was happy he still didn't sleep all night though so used to leave the DVD running all night now though he has his tv on and I put him up kiss him give him the drink the toy the teddy and pop the TV on and he doesn't get back up and is usually asleep within 10 minutes of saying good night xx


----------



## goddess25

I think I just have to ride it out. I don't want to put a tv in her room given that she is only 2. Others have suggested putting a stair gate over her door so she can't get out but I don't like that idea. Hopefully with DH being back at work this week and it just being me, we get to work on more of a routine. Hope she gets it soon. She is going to sleep about 9:30 and we used to have her asleep by 8:00 in the crib. She is getting up between 6:00-7:00.


----------



## geordiemammy

You could try nursery rhymes on a cd jake goes to sleep with out the TV now sometimes but depends how tired he is!! I tried the baby gate thing and jake screamed so much he made himself sick plus I hated hearing him scream like that xx


----------



## goddess25

The music is a good idea..i will see how things go for the rest of the week. Its only 6pm and I am so tired. 3 days left at work. I have an hour before I can start bath time. Going to do the kitchen and vacuming just now so I dont have to do it once Livi does get to bed.

Struggling at work, DH has told me not to be a martyr and take the next few days off but I kind of feel I only have 3 days left.


----------



## geordiemammy

He is right if your really tired maybe taking the time off is a good idea! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Poor you goddess you must be absolutely exhausted. Hope you get the bedroom routine sorted. Super Nanny advises taking them back to bed the first time saying its time for bed now. The second time just saying bed and the third time not speaking at all. It does work but the first nights the hardest. Any attention they get from talking, a drink etc will make them keep getting up time and again so really it's about giving them as little attention as possible. I had terrible trouble getting Casey out of our bedroom but that method did work well once he was in his own bed and he was 2 and a half. It's all about attention and them basically being rewarded for getting up by indulging them in talking, getting drinks etc. it's hard and you do have to be consistent but it does work and apart from his night terrors on and off Caseys a very good sleeper. Well we picked our Silver Cross travel system up today and set it all up as a pram as I like to give everything a good air, get rid if the plastic smell. I'm glad we changed our mind and got this one, it really is lovely:) and one less worry now as if anything happens we have the car seat!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

My pram is down at my mams I set it up for a try the other day its lovely to push xx


----------



## goddess25

I will try the super nanny method from tonight. IT was 95 minutes last night of repeatedly putting her back to her bed. Sometimes I say nothing, sometimes I say its bed time, time to go to bed. I typically don't chat with her about her anything..but will do Super Jo's method from tonight.

I am going to keep on with work I only have today and I am here, then tomorrow and Thursday. What I might do is take a few hours of sick time in the afternoon and get home earlier,so I can have a nap and have a shorter commute. Its only 3 days. I kind of feel DH is pushing me to have it off so I can have the responsibilities of getting the kids up in the morning and doing all that stuff. He is getting home from work at 3am and getting up at 7 ish with them so I get that. I am not going to get the rest at home so I might as well finish my final week.


----------



## Oasis717

Wish you luck with that Hun. Just keep consistent. It does work:) feel sorry for you and dh it must be v hard for you both. Hopefully things will be better when you're on leave xxx 
Hannah this pram is gorgeous and lovely to push and actually tall enough for dh who at 6 5 didn't want to be bent over getting back ache! Never had a Silver Cross before and the quality is lovely. Can't believe he's going to be in it soon!! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Those prams look lovely. Do you have a link to the one you have?

I will just be using our Phil & Teds double.


----------



## Oasis717

Can't seem to get the link to work I never quite know how to do that! But it's a black Silver Cross Linear Freeway with matching car seat:) if you google it you can see it:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I got an icandy its really nice in red and black prams ain't cheap these days like I loved the silver cross but wanted the carry cot buggy and car seat that would fit all together but couldn't find one xx


----------



## goddess25

They are not cheap at all.

Ours was about $800 2 years ago.

I am so incredibly hot right now...its 36 degrees in my bedroom. I have sweat literally dripping off my face. Had repeat blood work on monday and my hemoglobin and ferritin have increased. However my lymphocytes were below baseline so.given my occupation I am worried about hodgkins disease or lymphoma and I am having night sweats. Logic tells me its hormonal hot flashes mand at this stage a sligjtly lower immune system can be normal too. Plus.its so bloody hot.


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess it will be the heat don't worry but I can understand, it's turned quite cold here now our summer is over but I've still felt hot. You get so much hotter towards the end xx 
Hannah that's the one I've got that you have as a pram then converts to a push chair and you can fit the matching car seat on the chassis. They're not cheap at all but we got a good deal with this one in that the car seat came free:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Had a great mw app today, my bp was the lowest it's been the whole pregnancy 102/68 and measuring exactly 37 weeks:) I was also weighed as to attend our local birthing centre with pool etc your bmi can't go above a certain limit. I was shocked to find out my total weight gain was 5kg or 11 lbs! My bmi has only gone up 1.5, my mw said this was amazing and most women's go much higher than that so am really pleased. She put it down to how active I've been. You can't have an epidural at the centre, it's like a home from home with iPod docking stations, lava lamps, birthing pool etc. at any point if needed I can be transferred to the normal delivery unit as the centre is on the hospital grounds. All in all very happy. Brooklyns not engaged but he is head down and on the brim of my pelvis so all ready to go:) next app is in 2 weeks and I'm booked in for a sweep at 40 + 7 x.


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a great appointment..yay!

I know its just the heat and being too hot anyway at this stage but I can't help stressing when its what i work with all day although to be fair the night sweats that patients have are all over body whereas I lay all night with a wet face and neck ;)

Had a google at your pram - its lovely.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess:) try not to worry as you said it's normal for us to be like this at the end but I completely understand with regards to your job. Not long now and then no more worries like that xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Glad you had a good appointment :) xx


----------



## Oasis717

Full term today:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Omg only 3 weeks left for you 2 I hope mine isn't far behind x


----------



## Oasis717

You'll probably be before me if I go over lol xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I've still got 5 and a bit weeks left if they don't start me off saying that ill find out more on Thursday but no way ill have mine before you xx


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno if I go 2 over and you're induced early! Or we could be same time:) there's not much in it though hey:) xxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well.. Sorry not been posting but been catching up every so often!

Can't believe the home stretch is here and I'm finally on maternity leave with only 16 days til EDD am very excited!!

Something tells me he/she won't be early though but that is good for me as I feel like I need a rest of at least a week!

Looking forward to hearing all your good news arrivals soon!!

Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Great to hear from you Pat, wow just 16 days!! Glad all is ok. Have a well deserved rest and keep us posted! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I've just checked back and I've been on this thread since feb 2nd! Xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat so exciting 16 days bet you can't wait x


----------



## goddess25

I can't quite believe I am FT today. Tired as Livi has been in my room since just after 6 am. Have xone super nanny bedtime stuff past 3 nights and its much better. 10-20m before she stays in her room so will keep up with it.

Finished work yesterday which is such a nice feeling I was struggling this week and now its done.

Wow pat 16d to go..... we will all have our babies super soon.


----------



## Oasis717

Great news about the bedroom routine goddess! Really pleased its working:) xxx


----------



## goddess25

Tonight was just over 2 hours but I think its because dh was home and the routine we established this week was a bit off.

Hb assessment was good but a bit scary. Told her that i have been feelinv my cervix dilating a bit...so I got the talking too about what to do if i am alone and I need to push baby out. Everyone seems to thinm its all going to go so incredibly fast.


----------



## geordiemammy

Did they check if you were dilated I'm really scared of a quick labour well a too quick labour?? What does it feel like when you feel it dilating xx


----------



## Oasis717

Why do they think it will go fast goddess? My mw mentioned it may be quick as my fourth but also said you never know with labours:) so tired. The girl across the roads bf went crazy last night. Smashed stuff in her house then came outside shouting and swearing at the top of his voice threatening to smash her car up and throwing bottles. Police were here for ages. There's a 2 year old in there and I could hear her screaming and crying it was awful. It was v upsetting. He must have woken the street up it was so loud. That was 3am xx


----------



## geordiemammy

The police will have reported that to social services and if it happens often each time a report will go in after 3 they have to act x


----------



## Oasis717

I don't know how she hasn't had that little girl taken off her, she has regular parties with drinking and smoking and loads men in there, she had her eldest taken off her. We don't speak to her. Can't stand it when people behave like that. It's the little un I feel sorry for the mother was screaming as loud indoors as the bf. Thd police would t known that. Hope it was reported xx


----------



## geordiemammy

They have to report it if there are children in the house even if they are asleep its much worse if they are awake the report would of been into ss this morning xx

Ps empty your inbox lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh lol sorry my turn now you can't message me! Doing it now xxx


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like an awful situation, I feel so sorry for kids living like that. I think about what I punish myself for with my kids and the reality is they are loved, they are warm, they are secure and mostly happy.

MW just thinks it will be as fast as my last or quicker. It was 3 hours from first contraction till Livi was in my arms.

Its hard to describe the dilation feeling but it happened with E & O too. I was 3cm dilated with both of them before labour even started. I feel a pain right inside the top of my vagina that is different from pressure of the baby. I might be wrong but I assume its what is happening.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess that's why I'm worried about labour with jake it was 20 minutes from first pain til he was out just pleased I had went for a routine appointment and they offered a sweep else I would of had him at home xx


----------



## goddess25

Just be prepared for everything. I am hoping its fast, but not mentally prepared if it happens to be a long drawn out thing.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh god I don't think mine will be that quick at all! Bet mines hours:( here's my 37 week bump anyways as I'm at Adams nans and she's got a full length mirror x.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## goddess25

Looks fab. Your outfit looks really nice.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks goddess:) xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Loving the bump gutted mine won't upload x


----------



## Oasis717

Aw shame Hannah:( xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ill attempt to put it on as my main pic xx


----------



## Oasis717

:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Won't let is do it its on fb though you need to get that sorted oasis x


----------



## goddess25

Have not taken a bump pic in ages. Should really take another one at some point.

DH is annoying me right now...he hurt his back about a week ago and he is totally immobile. He is grumpy and shouting at everyone because he is in pain and he can barely walk. I am obviously thinking about myself and I am just annoyed. I am having to do everything in the house lifting heavy groceries and massive boxes in the garage yesterday to find all the baby clothes..he never even attempted to help granted he can't. Its a bad state when a 37w pregnany women is helping her husband get out of chairs and bed. Its brilliant.


----------



## geordiemammy

That would annoy me too and don't lift to much it might bring labour on xx


----------



## goddess25

I know I am trying not too but when you are the only one that can you dont have much choice.

I know I am being selfish because he isn't putting it on and is in a great deal of pain, but I cant really help it.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know he probably can't but I can totally agree with it being annoying as I was like that when other half was in bed ill when we are really bad we just have to do are best with everything men seem to be able to rest more xx


----------



## goddess25

I know...my pelvis and back have been killing me for ages but you dont take to your bed, as much as you would like too.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know I would love to have a week off in bed sometimes x


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess try not to do too much, easier said than done! I feel well sorry for you as I'm the same with my back etc at mo and there's no way I could manage heavy stuff etc. what rotten luck he's hurt himself. Hope he's better soon xx


----------



## goddess25

He's better but still needs to take it easy otherwise he will set himself back. 

Tonne of head banging on my cervix the that stops me in my tracks. Pelvis is agony.

Dyed my hair yesterday and got a cut too.


----------



## geordiemammy

I can't believe how close you both are I'm dying to get baby out not I'm ill and just seem to be worse every day x


----------



## goddess25

I am in that position of wanting to hold on till my parents arrive, but every day the pain gets worse and I think i can't wait until this baby is out. Someone was telling me today that there first 2 babies arrived roughly the same time as me but her third was almost 2.5 weeks overdue and I thought i really cant do this for another 5 weeks...hopefully he/she will arrive on the day that my parents do or if he/she comes early that is fine too.

Hannah ds will be here soon enough and you might be before us you never know.


----------



## Oasis717

I thought the same as ds 4 was 13 days overdue. I suddenly thought today omg come Saturday it could be another month!!! I'm getting loads cervix pains, they literally stop me in my tracks too and some make me yelp but at the same time I'm so so scared of labour after last time xxx


----------



## goddess25

Me too. I can't stop saying to DH I dont want to go into labour. Obviously its inevitable and I think the lack of control about it is hard. Hope its over soon and we all have good stories to tell.


----------



## geordiemammy

The only thing that is scaring me about labour is the quickness after jake and knowing I'm in labour other than that i can't wait for it I've been getting loads of pains through the night especially in my lower back at consultant today so see what he says xx


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck for that:) hope it's good news xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

They have changed their minds going to start sweeps at 38 weeks if baby is engaged by then and I'm being seen next week for my shortness of breath and that xx


----------



## Oasis717

Good news then! I'm not getting a sweep til 41 weeks as here they aren't allowed to do them til I'm a week over! Hope I go naturally before then though. God my cervix pains are bad today. Dh has just gone to get Casey cause don't think I'd make it plus it's blowing a gale and pouring down:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm still going to push for induction though like originally agreed and I've been told to rest more and do nothing xx


----------



## goddess25

Midwives here do a sweep from 38+ weeks but only if your cervix has favourable changes.

I will be getting one at 39+6 which is my first mw appt after my parents arrive if baby isn't here. I can't imagine with all this head butting of cervix that I am not dilating. Last 2 times was 3cm dilated before labour started.

Hope you feel better H.


----------



## Oasis717

Really goddess? Does the head butting dilate you? I wish I knew where I was. I'm getting so many cervical pains this last week it's unreal. I honestly don't remember ever having them in any other pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## goddess25

That's what I always thought that all the pressure on your cervix helps to efface and dilate. Bring it on if that's the result. Still crapping it though. Its funny how even though you have done it before its still scary. Probably now because you know what's coming.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm with you!!! I was better off the first time when ignorance was bliss as opposed to knowing exactly what to expect. I'm crapping it too and one minute I want it all to be over the next I don't want to get there lol. Hoping the head butting is doing something at least other than cause me pain! Xx


----------



## goddess25

Agree totally.

On one hand I can't wait to get on with it so its over and on the other the same I just don't want to do it again.


----------



## Oasis717

I tell you what I totally agree but one thing I'm dying to see the back of is this heartburn it's worrying me that it's so bad everyday now no matter what I eat that it'll damage my food pipe:( gaviscon is doing absolutely nothing:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine is really bad even with taking the Zantac now as think I'm immune lol I'm still getting loads of pains after colposcopy messing on up there today my mother is on stand by xx


----------



## Oasis717

I just rang my Asda pharmacy, pharmacist said to up Gaviscon to 10ml from 5 and to stop waiting until its so bad I can't stand it to take it and take it 4 times a day. I absolutely hate taking medicines when I'm pregnant I've not even had so much as a paracetamol even when I was in agony with thrombophlebitis in my legs and standing up was agony I took nothing but this heartburn is literally unbearable:( sorry you're still suffering after today:( xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

You know there is loads of research into stuff while pregnant and they wouldn't let you take it without telling you the risks something's just ain't risky!! 

Have you updated your iPhone to ios7 yet?? I've just done it not sure I like it x


----------



## Oasis717

No lol I'm not very technical minded what's that? Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I think Gaviscon is pretty safe. I have heard of lots of ladies having ulcers and stuff after pregnancy that need to be on antacids. I had heartburn 3x last week and took some tums and gaviscon it didn't really help. Thankfully its not been one of my major issues.

Hannah did you have your colposcopy today?

DH has been signed off work for all of next week too by our GP. Its nice having him home and his back is better, he is trying to help. Have organised all the baby clothes and omg i have a crap load in the garage too. I have newborn and 0-3 months in an entire big drawer in neutral colours only and a massive box full with boy and girl stuff. Have all my home birth supplies organised. We need to bring in the car seat from the garage and put that together.

Next step is cleaning the house..once again its a total mess.


----------



## geordiemammy

Yeah was colposcopy today and it was horrible they couldn't see my cervix had 4 different lengths and thickness of speculums up there trying to see then done an internal where she said he felt babies head then got another doc in to try with speculum then she tried a bloody massive one which just flipping hurt (my fanny had more action today than it has done in months due to my low placenta I actually said all this while they were messing on) anyway the 2nd doc couldn't see so she gave an internal to check for tumours on my cervix I swear I'm traumatised and since my lower back has been agony I'm getting tightenings and I'm fucking crapping myself cause its too bloody early had it of been next week it wouldn't of bothered me as much but I'm worried in case its the start due to all the messing xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Oasis it should come up in your settings for new software just install it its a bit weird x


----------



## goddess25

I can understand that your worried about labour starting..with all the messing about. Did they at least tell you that the colposcopy looked good.

Hope your pains subside, try and take it easy.

I have to admit that your comment about your fanny and the most action in months had my laughing quite hard..


----------



## geordiemammy

Nope they couldn't see properly so other than being told my cervix didn't feel like it had tumours on it which I guess is good lol I've just put the kids to bed and tidied up so now I'm chilling x


----------



## Oasis717

Fanny action had me laughing too:) xxxx pharmacist assured me gaviscon was 100% safe and just floats on the stomach doesn't cross into bloodstream. 10ml helped:) xx


----------



## goddess25

Glad the bigger dose of Gaviscon helped.

Glad to hear your chilling out H.https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130919_145025_zpsa25237f7.jpg
Weird perspective, I am not this short.

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130919_144955_zps3e0d84ab.jpg
Euan doing some photobombing.

Almost 38w bump pics.


----------



## geordiemammy

It had the people at the hospital pissing themselves I was just like if I don't joke about it all ill bloody cry!! Still in total agony here like lower back pain is unreal had a bloody dream that I was bleeding woke up thinking was it a dream or was it real 

Nice bump pic in a couple if weeks it will no longer be a bump x


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess what lovely pics:) and such a neat bump!! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Current Attachments (17.9 KB)
image.jpg (17.9 KB)	
This is my bump at 34 weeks and it ain't grew this week lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## geordiemammy

Harvey's new bib and hat I have the hat to match his first baby grow with has his name embroidered on it too :) 
Current Attachments (27.1 KB)
image.jpg (27.1 KB)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess how's you xx


----------



## Oasis717

I've got the same Hannah:) so cute. Loving your bump pic too only just seen that xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

The bib is the same but says Harvey loves Luc Charlie John and jake xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw lovely!! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

I missed yourbump pic too Hannah looks lovely.

Love the hat.

Nothing to report. Just back from pre school for both kids. Euan has his first swimming lesson this afternoon by himself. Dh is off sick this week and having physio 3 times this week. Its nice to have him home.


----------



## geordiemammy

I think my plug is starting to come away I know that means nothing though lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you're hubby benefits from the physio goddess. Nice that he's at home for you. Brooklyn has been v quiet today not so happy with that. Been moving just less than normal:( xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Harvey has been a big sluggish but still moving just not as sting as usual my feet are like puddings too 

Goddess hope baby hangs on for your parents arrival and I know what you mean about it being nice having oh at home I would be lost without mine lately xx


----------



## Oasis717

I think Brooklyn heard me, not stopped since I wrote! Typical lol xx


----------



## goddess25

I had a day yesterday with baby not moving so much..it seems to be hit and miss on alternate days. \\however today he/she hasn't stopped and its getting a bit sore, lots of cervix kicks etc. Just hope they are doing something.

Yay to your plug coming away H. Nothing from me in that respect at all and I am actually feeling quite confident baby will still be in here next Wednesday. Just hope they don't take too long to come after that.


----------



## Oasis717

I don't think Brooklyns going anywhere anytime soon either but then I e never had a show, lost my plug or waters break at home! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

My waters broke with Euan as I was pushing him out and they never broke with livi. She was born in the sac.

I don't remember anything happening with Euan re plug. My plug did come out with Livi.but there was no.bloody show either.

Amazing how its all so different.


----------



## Oasis717

I had a bloody show with Casey but that was I'm hospital after I'd been induced. My waters were broken with Georgia but other than that I can't remember but I know nothing has ever happened at home. Guessing this time will be the same! Don't want to get up today. Getting so much sleep lately but I'm still tired! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I never had a show with 1&2 but had loads come away with 3&4 just a bit came away last night and been up and down with what I think are bh seeing midwife today so will mention it

My waters have never went at home always been popped x


----------



## goddess25

Wish I could say I was getting a tonne of sleep but am so not.

Olivia has a horrible cold and Euan is sneezing today. Its only a matter of time I thimk before I am loadef just in time for giving birth and passing on a cold to a newborn.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I'm the only one ill in my house chest infection the lost i feel crap only good news is baby is engaged 

Hope your 2 get better soon nowt worse than them being ill x


----------



## Oasis717

Been having a lot of pain this last hour and half. Struggled to eat my dinner as I can't sit forward or walk properly it's had me in tears not sure what's going on xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Eeeeeeee


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno if it's him come right down or if something's happening! Got period like pains too but I dunno! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Inboxed ya if I'm not on just text x


----------



## Oasis717

Xxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Oooh exciting to think this might be something. I hsve been having lots of cramping on and off for a few weeks but nothing particularly painful. Keep us updated.


----------



## Oasis717

Will do hunni. Bh are quite strong I have to say! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Hope your getting some sleep. Wondering what's going on.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry goddess. No sleep too noisy. I'm opposite the loo. Not in labour he's not even engaged. His hb was dipping for a couple of seconds on the monitor every time there was a big movement (he moved loads) so they've kept me overnight so they could do a second trace which was fine hopefully going home this morning. 
Forgot to say last night but in triage the first person I saw sitting in an office was the nightmare mw I had with Caseys birth. Ruth. Couldn't forget her face or voice. She came out and showed me into the room to be monitored. Couldn't make it up. Now I'm dreading having her in labour even more as will have to ask for a different mw xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope you got home ok. That must have been worrying for a bit.

Hope you don't arrive in labour with that mw there, that would be difficult. 

Have been up since 4, feel crap. We all have colds.


----------



## Oasis717

I've been given a number to call for a lady at the hospital to talk it over so I'm hoping I won't have to deal with that whilst in labour. Got home bout 12, they couldn't believe how active Brooklyn was lol! At least the dips were just him loosing the monitor where he was so active and nothing wrong with him at all. So so tired now xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Empty ya mail box lol x


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bloody hell sorry! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Good to hear. Mine isn't very active at all. I am counting the movements and they are fine but certainly way way less.


----------



## geordiemammy

I've just had a trip up to maternity was in agony and was getting contractions but not doing anything to cervix it was more agonising the doc putting his hand up there to feel than the pains were they have said that after the way jake came its best I go up with any pain and if it does do anything to my cervix they won't stop it now xx


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess when you next at midwife?? I would mention it xx


----------



## Oasis717

Been asleep since about 9! God I was tired just woken for a drink. You ok Hannah? My cervical pains are so bad. I dunno how I'm gunna do another potential 2 weeks like this:( Brooklyn really slowed down over those two days which made me go to the hospital but usually he's super active which he has been since so they obviously must have quieter days but I don't know why? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Brooklyn is now engaged!!:) xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay for him being engaged how many 5ths did they say xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well see this is the thing she said engaged and only can feel his neck now then wrote down 1/5 not 0/5. Loads women on Google seem think 5/5 is fully engaged which it obviously can't be! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Harvey is 3/5 but some midwives write it down differently as in 5/5 for fully or 1/5 for fully depending on if they say they can feel head or not its proper confusing xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah proper! They must do it like you said cause other women been told the opposite, anyways all his heads in his neck is only thing she could feel which I couldn't believe they can actually feel that and him turning his head. Amazing. She found some white cells in my wee though which they found a trace of at hospital too and hospital said they would test it. Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I've just weighed myself and I've put 9lb on in the last week is that not a bit much?? I'm still 7lb lighter than I started off but still seems a lot for a week x


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm I dunno Hun cause you've lost so much so I'd think as long as no other symptoms it's normal! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm swollen but only my feet it's been warm today too so probably nowt just spewed out the back door too seriously man the soon this little dude comes the better x


----------



## goddess25

I was 3/5 then 2/5 last week. Truth be told I don't understand this head station businesses. 

Baby is super active today and is kicking the crap out of me today. Have had lots of cramping today and pretty major cervix kicking. 

Have the midwive tomorrow morning.


----------



## geordiemammy

I lost more plug last night xx


----------



## goddess25

I am having pretty painful cramping right now and my whole body is shaking uncontrollably. Not sure if its labour or not waiting to see before I do anything.


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo goddess it v well could be!! Please let us know if anything happens. Hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Ooo your going to be the first of the 3 of us I bet xx


----------



## goddess25

Nope. Had about 4 hours of reasonably painful contractions not in any pattern. They stopped about 4 am and I fell asleep. Its 7.20 now and need to get the kids up and dressed. Its preschool day. 

I kind of wish it was the real thing as I felt off for quite a few hours before.


----------



## Oasis717

Maybe it will start up again though! Xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Fingers crossed it does start up again xx


----------



## goddess25

Oasis any word on what's going on with you.

Had my baby on his due date a boy called Ryan, 10lb born at home. I see Hannah's news on FB.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes Hannah told me!!!! Congratulations!!! Yes Hannah has been texting me and sent me a pic he's absolutely gorgeous! Just me now then lol Brooklyn is being v stubborn:( having a sweep tomorrow so who knows. How are you doing really hope all is well xxxx.


----------



## goddess25

I had a sweep on the friday but wad 4cm dilated and 100% effaced. I asked her to do it again hard. Mw told me I think you will have your baby tonight.

Come on baby brooklyn. Will post birth story later.


----------



## Oasis717

Really? I wonder what my cervix is doing lol. They won't do a sweep here til 41 weeks. Yes love to hear how it all went:) xxxx.


----------



## Oasis717

Well my sweeps out:( dh has been violently ill overnight I think gastroenteritis or some other nasty bug so there's no way the mw will come and tbh he's too ill if I went into labour. Talk about rotten luck:( xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sweep rebooked for Monday at 11 and I'm being booked to be induced on Thursday 17th she said, just hope I don't get ill now xxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Contract Goddess on your little boy!!!

Oasis - fingers crossed for your sweep!

I've had two now and not working so now more than likely be induced tomorrow am gutted as really wanted it to happen naturally but LO now 12 days late so time to come out!

Xx


----------



## goddess25

Oh no Oasis I really hope you don't get ill. Hope your hubby feels better. Hope he decides to stay in for a wee bit till dh able to support you.

Pat tabs good luck.

My birth story is in my journal if anyone wants to read it. Link to journal at bottom of signature. I can't be bothered typing it again. I only do b&b on phone and it takes ages for me to type. 

Hope both your babies arrive very soon.

My little guy is s week old today already and he is a very chilled out baby.


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely gunna have a read goddess:) will do that now xx yes I hope I don't get ill too suffering enough as it is lol. Can't believe you and Hannah have given birth and I've got it all to come!! If only I could have a short labour but I bet I won't. Dh hasn't been sick at least since this mornng but is completely wiped out and in bed which is completely unlike him so I know he's feeling terrible. No major signs if anything so hopefully Brooklyn will stay put til Monday and my sweep. So don't want to be induced so I really hope it works! Xxx


----------



## goddess25

Glad he has stopped being sick at least. Want to hear all bout Hannah...was she induced?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes she was at about 4pm thurs and then she had Harvey about 7.30am yest morning. She sent me a pic and he is absolutely beautiful he really is, he was a tiny 6lb 12. She was still in the hospital today but hoping to be going home v soon. Xxxx x


----------



## goddess25

I saw some pics on fb. He is adorable and so tiny.


----------



## Oasis717

I know bless him and you watch me have an 11lber lol xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I am in the lead so far with a 10lber. If I knew before I would have been petrified but it didn't feel that much different from last time. 1 small tear that they could stitch or leave. I left it and its totally fine. You can do it.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) that makes me feel loads better xxxx. Nothing still today guess just have to see what happens with this sweep tomorrow! Im so glad they could stop the bleeding after Ryans birth that must of been scaring. Wishing you loads luck with the bf, don't beat yourself up too much, I tried for two weeks with Casey and then just had to give up, couldn't put myself through what I did with dd12 3 months of hell really sitting constantly feeding for hours on end that just didn't work. I will try this time again but if I'm not successful I'm not gunna beat myself up like the other two times, totally understand what you're saying about thinking of your other children tooxx


----------



## goddess25

Thanks. Its amazing how we punish ourselves. Ryan has a tongue tie so sometimes he can latch other times he can't. I already know that I don't have much milk for him so just feeding on both sides then giving formula. Day 3, 4 & 5 post birth were awful with the hormones and I cried for days about the bf issues. I am more accepting this time though. I need to be realistic about what I can achieve.

The bleeding post birth was a bit scary and I could tell both midwi es were very concerned esp sonce they dumpedryan on dh as soon as he was born. Thankfully it.only lasted 12m.

Really tired and my body feels like its taking a longer time to recover.

Hope you get a good result from the sweep tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) just glad you're ok sounds v scary! I remember those hormones after and I'm not looking forward to them lol. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Heard from Hannah she is still in hospital suffering dreadful food poor luv and they have put Harvey under a blue light. Hoping she can go home v soon xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Had my sweep this morning and wishing I didn't tbh! She had to pull my cervix forward which was incredibly painful. I was 1cm with a soft cervix but bled too much for her liking after and lost a bit of tissue. I have period type pain now and still spotting bright red blood which she said should be turning pink/brown by now and have been told if it carries on ill have to go get checked:( have turned dins another sweep wed cause of the pain and bleeding so looks like I will be induced after all unless by a miracle this sweep works:) no spaces Thursday so booked in for induction Friday xxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Pat how did induction go?? 

Goddess my birth was horrific ill never do it again it was my longest and my worst birth ever the cord was around his neck 3 times and it also had a true knot in it which is very rare he is lucky to be here xx


----------



## goddess25

Hannah sounds awful. Ryans cord was twice around his neck. Look forward to hearing all the details.

Oasis your sweep sounds awful just a few more days and Brooklyn will be here.

Things ok here struggling with bf as Ryan still can't latch.


----------



## Oasis717

I think I will be the same re breast feeding I've always struggled in the past so that dies make me nervous. Still loosing plug. It no regular contractions yet xxxx


----------



## goddess25

Heading to the hospital this morning at 9.30 to get Ryan's tongue tie snipped.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's good hopefully bf might be easier after? Xxx.


----------



## geordiemammy

Hope it goes well at the hospital x

Oasis tell that boy to get a move on its time to make an appearance x


----------



## Oasis717

I know I've been in tears today cause I d just had enough and the fact they expect us to get 4 buses to the hospital tomorrow to get monitored for half an hour cause they have no beds unless there is a cancellation is a joke. When I rang today she said we'll call you in the morning but by then Adams mum will be at work it's ridiculous they can't tell me when I can come in and I just have to sit and wait and be told yes or no tomorrow and even Friday. I'm so stressed out, tired, unhappy and in pain, I'm 11 days over and Ive just had enough:( xxxx


----------



## goddess25

I can only imagine how your feeling oasis.

Dr said he had a moderate tongue tie that would have caused some speech issues later. It was clipped in 5m.

He latched and fed but its almost like day 1 all over again we need practice.


----------



## goddess25

Hannah how was Harvey's firs night at home.

Btw have lost 23lb since last Saturday and in pre pregnancy clothes. Not sure how that happened seems a lot.


----------



## geordiemammy

He slept from 12 til 3 then til 7:30 so can't complain last night he was up at 5 then 7:30 from 12 he has been feeding every half hour since then taking him shopping now lol first outing to asda lol pleased Ryan's tongue snip went well xx


----------



## goddess25

Ryan is feeding well from right breast but still topping up with formula after me. My left breast is empty.. sleep wise getting about 3-4 hlurs a night so far. Not brilliant when you have to be functioning through the day. 

Becki Hannah told me your news..congratulations I can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## geordiemammy

Goddess I had to top my big babies up with formula even with plenty of milk as I just didn't make enough to fill them!! Its good that he is latching to at least one boob and you have gave him the best start already so if you had to stop at any point he has as all the anti bodies from you xx


----------



## goddess25

In some respects I am pleased that he is now going between boob and bottle with no problems. Once my parents go home, hoping to devote a bit more time this bf and hopefully can up thr supply a bit. He takes 2oz of formula after 20-30m breast feeding.

How is your little man doing?


----------



## geordiemammy

He is doing ok I caved at 4 this morning and gave him a bottle cause he was up loads and I was knackered after the bottle he slept from 4:30 til 9.45 and he only had 25mls of it I'm still so tired off the 19hr labour as had hardly any sleep since I think I may change him to bottle in a week or so he keeps biting my nipples to which. Just bloody hurts x


----------



## Oasis717

Goddess I've lost 21lb in 6 days! Only 5lb off my pre pregnancy weight now and still bleeding quite heavily and still swollen so hoping to be back to my weight I was by next week:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Isn't.it fab. I had to buy new trousers 2 new pairs of jeans andca paor of cords a sixe smaller than pre prego...lets hope I can keep.on.

Oasis any.pics of your little one and birth story please. .


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Goddess, been meaning to post a reply for ages! I don't know where the time goes. Will let you know my labour in a bit more detail:) 17/10 the day before I was going for induction I woke with terrible cramps in my upper stomach (think I preferred the contractions lol) this went on for a couple of hours til the sickness and runs started, I'd caught gastroenteritis off dh:( was so so ill all day long, had bh all day which seemed a little stronger then at 7.20pm the contractions started which were quite intense and got stronger but were only 30/40 secs long which had me thinking I was early labour. I rang the hospital and they said wait til they're a min long! With that I went to the loo and had a bloody show so I said to dh I'm going in I'm not listening to them. We called my mil who thankfully got there in 20 mins and drove us to hospital. The pain was quite intense but I coped so well I was shocked how well! Got to the hospital and was told to sit in the waiting room as they were busy! What a joke, I tried sitting in there being watched by strangers but said to dh please get me seen as I was in a lot of pain. He had a bit of a go at the receptionist and thank god he did because I was seen and told I was 8cm! God job I hadn't stayed at home like they told me to. My contractions may have only been 30/40 secs at home but I was obviously well into labour, I begged for some gas and air and then taken to delivery suite where I was told I was 10cm! My body began pushing and I used the pushing to control the pain which really worked but I was so shocked after about 3 pushes for Danni the mw to tell me his head was coming. Suddenly all he'll broke loose and the room flooded with people, I was layed flat and my legs put up whilst a doctor freed Brooklyns shoulder which had got stuck behind my pelvic bone. The pain from what she was doing made me cry out and shoot up the bed but everyone was shouting at me to push so I dud and thank god he was born in seconds, unfortunately I suffered a 2nd degree tear due to what the doctor had to do to get him out and it was excruciating but afterwards when I realised how serious it was and he could of died or been damaged had they not got him out so quickly I obviously didn't care about the pain or stitches. He was ok that's all that mattered. He was born at 12.22 so just 5 hours. As soon as I'd had him I wanted to do it all again and still do! Despite my tear splitting open after 2 weeks slightly (v painful) and being told I may have a mild prolapse (will find out at doctors check when fully healed) I want to loose weight and we will try again in about 8 months:) here's a pic of Brooklyn I took yest:) hope you're ok. Hope to talk to you soon. Xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------

